# What's inside your Longchamp bags? Show us please



## missJrSg

Hello my fellow Longchamp lovers.. If you may..show us what you got in your bags..  let our eyes be filled with love, lust and envy LOL..oh ok..we are still talking about Longchamp bags here&#9759;&#9759;&#9759;


----------



## missJrSg

Ok..so here's mine.. It's a medium longchamp autour de halong in brown  I really love to carry her almost everyday


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what I'm currently carting around.


----------



## UnderTheStars

I really need to see more of these


----------



## bunnycat

It's bag in a bag day today. I stashed my Papillion in my LC shopping tote today. The Papillion (26) has phone, keys, 2 small Coach wristlets and an eyeglass case in it and I was too tired to change purses when I went out. When I got back it had this, plus 3 prescriptions in it and still plenty of room for a lot more....


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my Le Pliage Cuir.  Some items the same as above and some different. 

Trail Mix
Kindle Paperwhite
Juicy Couture rollerball
Dior lipstick
Tiffany eyeglasses
Ray Ban sunglasses
Kleenex
DKNY pouch (eye drops, Advil, feminine products, hair ties, glasses cleaner, etc.)
Small notebook
MbMJ key pouch
Eos lip balm
Hayden Harnett Bardot pouch (phone charger and ear buds)
Marc Jacobs Sister wallet
(not pictured: my iPhone)


----------



## UnderTheStars

bunnycat said:


> It's bag in a bag day today. I stashed my Papillion in my LC shopping tote today. The Papillion (26) has phone, keys, 2 small Coach wristlets and an eyeglass case in it and I was too tired to change purses when I went out. When I got back it had this, plus 3 prescriptions in it and still plenty of room for a lot more....
> 
> 
> View attachment 2538696



that's actually a really great idea! use the heavy duty bag to protect the nicer bag in rain. 
(you'd think i'd have thought about that but i haven't  )


----------



## Esquared72

Switched out some SLGs, so sharing a new pic in case it's helpful to see how much these can hold! 

Small LH in Gunmetal


----------



## sutefani

&#10084;&#65039; Le Pliage in bilberry 

Ferragamo continental wallet
Ferragamo headband
Chanel sunnies 
LV card holder
LV coin purse
LV agenda
Coach cosmetic pouch - shiseido lipstick x2, shiseido eyeshadow palette, hand cream and hand sanitizer.
Kleenex tissue and wet tissues 
Hello Kitty hand towel


----------



## nanabags

Sutefani  can you tell me what size your Le Pliage is, and does it fit over your shoulder?
Thanks


----------



## sutefani

Hi nanabags! Yes it does! It's the LP "shopping" - small.





nanabags said:


> Sutefani  can you tell me what size your Le Pliage is, and does it fit over your shoulder?
> Thanks


----------



## nanabags

Sutefani, thank you for the picture, Helping me decide I need one.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my medium Planetes tote:
Longchamp cosmetic case in pink
Hobo Lauren wallet
Vera Bradley phone pouch
Hand cream
Prescription sunglasses (usually Ray Bans but wearing my eyeglasses rather than my contacts this week)
Trail mix
Notebook/pen
Hayden Harnett pouch (charger/earbuds)
Tiffany eyeglasses
Baby Lips
Bite lipstick in VIB Rouge
Keys
Mirror
Umbrella (yay, Spring!)


----------



## Carson123

sutefani said:


> Hi nanabags! Yes it does! It's the LP "shopping" - small.
> View attachment 2548764




JUST ordered this exact bag from Nordstrom. It's my first LP and I was worried that I picked the wrong color.  After I saw your pic, I now know I was right on.&#128077;

Thanks!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Inside my medium Planetes tote:
> Longchamp cosmetic case in pink
> Hobo Lauren wallet
> Vera Bradley phone pouch
> Hand cream
> Prescription sunglasses (usually Ray Bans but wearing my eyeglasses rather than my contacts this week)
> Trail mix
> Notebook/pen
> Hayden Harnett pouch (charger/earbuds)
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Baby Lips
> Bite lipstick in VIB Rouge
> Keys
> Mirror
> Umbrella (yay, Spring!)


Thanks for sharing that pic.  I just ordered the large black Planetes Tote from Nordstrom last night, great sale!  This will be my first Longchamp, and I can't wait to get it.  So happy it holds a lot!


----------



## Esquared72

I change around what I carry from time to time, so here's what's currently on my medium LP Cuir:
Longchamp cosmetic case
Notebook
Hayden Harnett pouch (coupons, receipts)
RM pouch (chargers)
Burberry wallet
Tiffany eyeglasses
Ray-Ban sunglasses
Pens
Keys
Abas coin purse (earbuds)
First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream (love this stuff!)
Baby Lips
Tweezerman mirror
Not pictured: iPhone


----------



## Esquared72

eehlers said:


> I change around what I carry from time to time, so here's what's currently on my medium LP Cuir:
> Longchamp cosmetic case
> Notebook
> Hayden Harnett pouch (coupons, receipts)
> RM pouch (chargers)
> Burberry wallet
> Tiffany eyeglasses
> Ray-Ban sunglasses
> Pens
> Keys
> Abas coin purse (earbuds)
> First Aid Beauty Ultra Repair Cream (love this stuff!)
> Baby Lips
> Tweezerman mirror
> Not pictured: iPhone




Forgot the pics! D'oh!


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> Forgot the pics! D'oh!



love it!


----------



## Amazona

I dug out my precious custom LP - she was all wrinkly and sad-looking after sitting on the shelf, folded, for a while. Today I took her out again and instantly I remembered why I've loved her all this time; we've been together for 8 yrs! 
The only stain I haven't been able to remove is visible in the 1st photo, on the stripe. Everything else has come off beautifully.

So, here is my custom LP in Chocolate with a beige stripe and chocolate embroidery.



..and here's what's inside. My Rizzo planner, Lumi Sylvi wallet, sunnies, Lumi Supermarket makeup bag, an organizer full of stuff, Angry Birds water bottle (750 ml). Also, I always have a scarf in there plus my key pouch (keys are hanging by the door when I'm home) camera and phone. Sometimes I carry a 10-inch tablet, magazine or book and knitwork with me if I'm traveling, and my trusty LP still has room for more! 



I SO am getting another one of these very soon...TG the BF doesn't read tPF (for all I know, anyway!) :giggles:


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> I dug out my precious custom LP - she was all wrinkly and sad-looking after sitting on the shelf, folded, for a while. Today I took her out again and instantly I remembered why I've loved her all this time; we've been together for 8 yrs!
> The only stain I haven't been able to remove is visible in the 1st photo, on the stripe. Everything else has come off beautifully.
> 
> So, here is my custom LP in Chocolate with a beige stripe and chocolate embroidery.
> View attachment 2589083
> 
> 
> ..and here's what's inside. My Rizzo planner, Lumi Sylvi wallet, sunnies, Lumi Supermarket makeup bag, an organizer full of stuff, Angry Birds water bottle (750 ml). Also, I always have a scarf in there plus my key pouch (keys are hanging by the door when I'm home) camera and phone. Sometimes I carry a 10-inch tablet, magazine or book and knitwork with me if I'm traveling, and my trusty LP still has room for more!
> View attachment 2589082
> 
> 
> I SO am getting another one of these very soon...TG the BF doesn't read tPF (for all I know, anyway!) :giggles:


Love the color choice, so nice, and holds a ton!  Is that the medium or the large?


----------



## Amazona

cheidel said:


> Love the color choice, so nice, and holds a ton!  Is that the medium or the large?



Thanks, I love the Chocolate color and actually I have a standard LH LP and a pouch in Chocolate as well.  This pretty thing is a size 4 which is the largest you can get, although if I'm not too far from the truth, there was another size up from this back in the day when I got her. I wish it was still possible to get a travel bag like that with my own color scheme...


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> Thanks, I love the Chocolate color and actually I have a standard LH LP and a pouch in Chocolate as well.  This pretty thing is a size 4 which is the largest you can get, although if I'm not too far from the truth, there was another size up from this back in the day when I got her. I wish it was still possible to get a travel bag like that with my own color scheme...


You can still get personalized Le Pliage on the Longchamp web site, selecting your own color scheme.  


http://us.longchamp.com/pliage/personnaliser/389/1811389IT099


----------



## Rockst@r

amazona said:


> i dug out my precious custom lp - she was all wrinkly and sad-looking after sitting on the shelf, folded, for a while. Today i took her out again and instantly i remembered why i've loved her all this time; we've been together for 8 yrs!
> The only stain i haven't been able to remove is visible in the 1st photo, on the stripe. Everything else has come off beautifully.
> 
> So, here is my custom lp in chocolate with a beige stripe and chocolate embroidery.
> View attachment 2589083
> 
> 
> ..and here's what's inside. My rizzo planner, lumi sylvi wallet, sunnies, lumi supermarket makeup bag, an organizer full of stuff, angry birds water bottle (750 ml). Also, i always have a scarf in there plus my key pouch (keys are hanging by the door when i'm home) camera and phone. Sometimes i carry a 10-inch tablet, magazine or book and knitwork with me if i'm traveling, and my trusty lp still has room for more!
> View attachment 2589082
> 
> 
> i so am getting another one of these very soon...tg the bf doesn't read tpf (for all i know, anyway!) :giggles:



love your bag!


----------



## Amazona

Rockst@r said:


> love your bag!



Thanks  Someone might call it crazy (I know people on tPF understand), but I have an emotional bond with the bag. It was the 2nd designer bag I ever bought, preceeded by a Mulberry, and I got her to a celebrate my new life phase - it carries a lot of happy memories.


----------



## Esquared72

Amazona said:


> Thanks  Someone might call it crazy (I know people on tPF understand), but I have an emotional bond with the bag. It was the 2nd designer bag I ever bought, preceeded by a Mulberry, and I got her to a celebrate my new life phase - it carries a lot of happy memories.




I love my bags like that...carrying them is like hanging out with an old friend.


----------



## cheidel

Inside my large black Longchamp Planetes:

 Red extra jumbo purse organizer
Large red Ralph Lauren pouch (Kindle, 2 checkbooks, Aleve, manicure kit)
Martini purse hook
Rain poncho
Small red Dooney & Bourke pouch (portable phone charger)
Serengeti Sunglasses (in plaid case)
Black croc eyeglass case
Readers (in clear case)
Louis Vuitton Agenda PM
Black Coach cosmetic pouch
Louis Vuitton Cosmetic pouch
Baby wipes
Cole Haan zippy wallet
Elephant pen/pencil case
Mace
Juicy fruit (my favorite)

 I love the Planetes tote, this is my 1st Longchamp!  Seems very durable, comfortable to carry, and holds a ton!


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> I love my bags like that...carrying them is like hanging out with an old friend.



So true! An old friend that never lets you down.


----------



## Esquared72

It is just plain ridonkulous how much fits in this tiny little bag! This is my Type S in Camel.


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> It is just plain ridonkulous how much fits in this tiny little bag! This is my Type S in Camel.



Reasonably sure I have less stuff in my large right now, lol.

ETA: I can't take a photo of everything laid out nicely because no one will believe I'm working if I do that, but mine has a pair of sneakers in it (when I leave work, that will become a pair of flats), a ticket I have to pay to Fairfax, VA (grumble grumble), a cosmetics bag (with no cosmetics in it, just other small things I don't want to fish out of the tote), kindle, glasses case, and my tiny wallet, lol.  That's all.  It's so empty!


----------



## Esquared72

Eru said:


> Reasonably sure I have less stuff in my large right now, lol.
> 
> ETA: I can't take a photo of everything laid out nicely because no one will believe I'm working if I do that, but mine has a pair of sneakers in it (when I leave work, that will become a pair of flats), a ticket I have to pay to Fairfax, VA (grumble grumble), a cosmetics bag (with no cosmetics in it, just other small things I don't want to fish out of the tote), kindle, glasses case, and my tiny wallet, lol.  That's all.  It's so empty!



I'm working from home today, so only my cats could give me a judgmental look for taking pictures while I'm supposed to be working. 

Well the mini definitely won't hold a pair of sneakers, so you've got me beat there!


----------



## Eru

eehlers said:


> I'm working from home today, so only my cats could give me a judgmental look for taking pictures while I'm supposed to be working.
> 
> Well the mini definitely won't hold a pair of sneakers, so you've got me beat there!



Normally I just tuck my sneakers into my desk once I arrive, so I really don't need to put them in my tote.  It was more of a "hey, I could totally fit them in here!" so I did, lol.


----------



## Jenec

eehlers said:


> It is just plain ridonkulous how much fits in this tiny little bag! This is my Type S in Camel.




Is the Type S the same as the medium tote size- the 10 X10 X 5.5 size?
I get so confused with the different sizes- I know the medium tote is sometimes referred to as the small tote as well.


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> It is just plain ridonkulous how much fits in this tiny little bag! This is my Type S in Camel.



You're right on the money, it's not even sane anymore! Here's my red LP size S, the only thing that was peeping out with the zipper closed was the top of the bottle cap. Missing from pic are my bus pass, camera and DKNY key pouch. 












Because she's folded down in this last pic she seems massive compared to reality...a real Tardis of a bag.


----------



## Esquared72

Jenec said:


> Is the Type S the same as the medium tote size- the 10 X10 X 5.5 size?
> I get so confused with the different sizes- I know the medium tote is sometimes referred to as the small tote as well.




The small short handle, Type S, is smaller than the small long handle. I think it's 8x8x4.5 or something like that. 

It does get confusing as different sites call different sizes different names!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> It is just plain ridonkulous how much fits in this tiny little bag! This is my Type S in Camel.


Love your camel color.  It is amzazing how much these bags can hold.....!


----------



## Jenec

eehlers said:


> The small short handle, Type S, is smaller than the small long handle. I think it's 8x8x4.5 or something like that.
> 
> It does get confusing as different sites call different sizes different names!




Oh, Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## justwatchin

Here is what I am carrying in my medium pink. There is definitely room for more.


----------



## pringirl

My longchamp "guts".. Looks pretty empty


----------



## Esquared72

What I'm carrying in my new large chocolate LP...I cart around a lot of cr@p and this bag is still only half full.


----------



## seton

your new key ring is so cute!

I have a 1950s Jacqmar scarf tied to my Foulonne.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> your new key ring is so cute!
> 
> I have a 1950s Jacqmar scarf tied to my Foulonne.


That scarf looks lovely on your classy bag, such a nice color!!!  Love it!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> What I'm carrying in my new large chocolate LP...I cart around a lot of cr@p and this bag is still only half full.


Wow, the large LP hold so much, which makes me happy.  Looking forward to buying the large LP in bilberry next week because I carry a lot in my bags too!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> your new key ring is so cute!
> 
> I have a 1950s Jacqmar scarf tied to my Foulonne.




I love the color of your bag - is that taupe? Very pretty and the leather looks so soft!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Wow, the large LP hold so much, which makes me happy.  Looking forward to buying the large LP in bilberry next week because I carry a lot in my bags too!!!!




My other large LP is Bilberry. It's a great shade of purple. I hope you love it! Share pics when it arrives!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> That scarf looks lovely on your classy bag, such a nice color!!!  Love it!







eehlers said:


> I love the color of your bag - is that taupe? Very pretty and the leather looks so soft!



TY. It is a taupe color, altho darker than Balzane Taupe or Roseau Heritage Taupe. It' a discontinued color called Mastic which translate to putty.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> My other large LP is Bilberry. It's a great shade of purple. I hope you love it! Share pics when it arrives!


Ok, will do, waiting for Nordies sale on the 21st!!!


----------



## NurseAnn

cheidel said:


> Ok, will do, waiting for Nordies sale on the 21st!!!



Did somebody say sale?  Any info on this sale?  I LOVE Nordstrom!


----------



## Esquared72

NurseAnn said:


> Did somebody say sale?  Any info on this sale?  I LOVE Nordstrom!




Lol. The Half Yearly Sale for Women and Kids starts on the 21st.


----------



## cheidel

NurseAnn said:


> Did somebody say sale?  Any info on this sale?  I LOVE Nordstrom!




Nordies half year sale on the 21st.


----------



## NurseAnn

eehlers said:


> Lol. The Half Yearly Sale for Women and Kids starts on the 21st.





cheidel said:


> Nordies half year sale on the 21st.



Thank you!  Don't know how I didn't realize it was already time for that!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> What I'm carrying in my new large chocolate LP...I cart around a lot of cr@p and this bag is still only half full.



Wow! That's a lot of colorful gems I saw in the bag. Amazing how much it can hold.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The SH type S or mini as some sites call it. It looks deceivingly small and yet holds a ton... even the DH is puzzled and asked why on earth would I want to purchase such a small bag and then amazed when he saw how much I loaded her with. Anyone whom knows the official color for it, do let me know. " )

- 400ml water bottle
- RayBan sunglasses
- umbrella
- Rebecca Minkoff mini metro wallet
- Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch (houses all my cards)
- LV card case (for cards that I need to use frequent)
- car keys and home keys
- tissues (in fabric owl case)

*and its not even full! Am in love with this bag.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The SH type S or mini as some sites call it. It looks deceivingly small and yet holds a ton... even the DH is puzzled and asked why on earth would I want to purchase such a small bag and then amazed when he saw how much I loaded her with. Anyone whom knows the official color for it, do let me know. " )
> 
> - 400ml water bottle
> - RayBan sunglasses
> - umbrella
> - Rebecca Minkoff mini metro wallet
> - Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch (houses all my cards)
> - LV card case (for cards that I need to use frequent)
> - car keys and home keys
> - tissues (in fabric owl case)
> 
> *and its not even full! Am in love with this bag.


Wow, it does hold quite a lot.  Such a pretty green, enjoy!


----------



## Jenec

frenziedhandbag said:


> The SH type S or mini as some sites call it. It looks deceivingly small and yet holds a ton... even the DH is puzzled and asked why on earth would I want to purchase such a small bag and then amazed when he saw how much I loaded her with. Anyone whom knows the official color for it, do let me know. " )
> 
> - 400ml water bottle
> - RayBan sunglasses
> - umbrella
> - Rebecca Minkoff mini metro wallet
> - Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch (houses all my cards)
> - LV card case (for cards that I need to use frequent)
> - car keys and home keys
> - tissues (in fabric owl case)
> 
> *and its not even full! Am in love with this bag.


I love the adorable Owl  fabric tissue case - where did you get it?


----------



## missliza

eehlers said:


> Here's what I'm currently carting around.


I love the Marc Jacobs key pouch. I'd love a small coin purse like that.


----------



## missliza

Amazona said:


> You're right on the money, it's not even sane anymore! Here's my red LP size S, the only thing that was peeping out with the zipper closed was the top of the bottle cap. Missing from pic are my bus pass, camera and DKNY key pouch.
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592001
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592005
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2592003
> 
> Because she's folded down in this last pic she seems massive compared to reality...a real Tardis of a bag.


Do I spy a pocket filofax?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Wow, it does hold quite a lot.  Such a pretty green, enjoy!



It does! I could even put in a rolled up cardigan and my kid's smaller toys.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenec said:


> I love the adorable Owl  fabric tissue case - where did you get it?



It's really cute isn't it? A lovely friend made it for me. Stores 2 packets of tissues and some cards in the middle slot.


----------



## Jenec

That is really adorable! 
I love the little owls.

I just saw some of those tissue covers on Etsy- I think I'll order one.
Thanks for giving me the idea.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenec said:


> That is really adorable!
> I love the little owls.
> 
> I just saw some of those tissue covers on Etsy- I think I'll order one.
> Thanks for giving me the idea.



Looking forward to seeing yours soon! I love owl prints,  too cute!


----------



## pringirl

New purseket from Etsy!! &#128149;


----------



## Esquared72

I use my large Bilberry as my laptop tote, so thought it might be helpful to share what's inside - 

Wall Street Journal
Pad portfolio
Dell laptop
Pencil case
Eucerin travel size lotion
Pouch with power cords
Pouch with USB mouse


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pringirl said:


> New purseket from Etsy!! &#128149;



So neat! I love how everything is neatly wrapped around, leaving space for bigger items in the centre. Is the platinum a mini or a medium?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I use my large Bilberry as my laptop tote, so thought it might be helpful to share what's inside -
> 
> Wall Street Journal
> Pad portfolio
> Dell laptop
> Pencil case
> Eucerin travel size lotion
> Pouch with power cords
> Pouch with USB mouse



Amazing storage option for so much stuff!


----------



## Esquared72

And...I just switched into my new Tricolor Quadri. Here's what's inside. This bag is crazy light and super roomy...love it.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> And...I just switched into my new Tricolor Quadri. Here's what's inside. This bag is crazy light and super roomy...love it.


Love your LC Cosmetic Pouch!!!!!  Wow, that bag sure holds a lot!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I use my large Bilberry as my laptop tote, so thought it might be helpful to share what's inside -
> 
> Wall Street Journal
> Pad portfolio
> Dell laptop
> Pencil case
> Eucerin travel size lotion
> Pouch with power cords
> Pouch with USB mouse


Great idea for a lap top tote.    That bilberry is such a pretty color!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Love your LC Cosmetic Pouch!!!!!  Wow, that bag sure holds a lot!




Thank you! I had ordered the pouch in fuchsia but they sent me pink. I actually ended up loving the color...very cheerful. 

Sooo roomy - I can put even more in here...it's nuts. And since it's so lightweight, it isn't not heavy at all to carry.


----------



## pringirl

frenziedhandbag said:


> So neat! I love how everything is neatly wrapped around, leaving space for bigger items in the centre. Is the platinum a mini or a medium?



Thank u, frenziedhandbag!
It's the medium LM Metal, I think! 
Everything is so accessible now but I kinda miss my pouches too haha


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Thank you! I had ordered the pouch in fuchsia but they sent me pink. I actually ended up loving the color...very cheerful.
> 
> Sooo roomy - I can put even more in here...it's nuts. And since it's so lightweight, it isn't not heavy at all to carry.


 
The pink is very pretty!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

With special thanks to Cheidel, the Purse To Go organsier arrived to save the day. With its wide base and height,  it helped to add structure to my LLH Metal in Bordeaux. Everything now sits snugly in their own little pocket and none is falling out from a smaller rectangular organiser I have been using for the past six years. 

These are the essentials I carry daily, whenever I am with my child.

- a set of spare clothings + long sleeved tee to keep warm in the chilly library in a drawstring bag
- Rebecca Minkoff Metro mini wallet 
- LV card holder
- key pouch
- small pouch for knick knacks
- Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch
- Wet wipes, antibacterial wipes and tissues
- lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand cream, cuticle gel, extra plastic bags for soiled clothes in a clear pvc ziplock case


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> With special thanks to Cheidel, the Purse To Go organsier arrived to save the day. With its wide base and height,  it helped to add structure to my LLH Metal in Bordeaux. Everything now sits snugly in their own little pocket and none is falling out from a smaller rectangular organiser I have been using for the past six years.
> 
> These are the essentials I carry daily, whenever I am with my child.
> 
> - a set of spare clothings + long sleeved tee to keep warm in the chilly library in a drawstring bag
> - Rebecca Minkoff Metro mini wallet
> - LV card holder
> - key pouch
> - small pouch for knick knacks
> - Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch
> - Wet wipes, antibacterial wipes and tissues
> - lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand cream, cuticle gel, extra plastic bags for soiled clothes in a clear pvc ziplock case


 
Yay, so glad it finally arrived!!!!  It is so convenient and keeps everything organized without getting lost in one deep sagging hole of your bag, and also adds structure to the bottom .  It looks great and fits your bag perfectly.  When changing bags, it's so easy to just transfer the organizer from one bag to another, the velcro strip also allows you to reduce the size of the organizer to use in a smaller bag.  I even have room behind the organizer for magazines, newspaper, etc.  I knew you would be happy with it, enjoy!!!


----------



## hitt

Small Veau Foulonne Tote.
Stashed these items in this bag with room to spare. These aren't necessarily what I bring on a normal basis but it is good to know I can fit these items in this deceivingly small bag.


Hello Kitty sunglasses
Small Moleskine notebook
Samsung Galaxy Note 2
Coach Crosby Wallet
Two lip balms
Pocket Juice(battery)
Adapter cables
Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse that holds my memory cards and flash drives.
Kanex foldable stand
Earphones
Coach coin purse
Dell Venue 8 Pro(in the bubble wrap)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Yay, so glad it finally arrived!!!!  It is so convenient and keeps everything organized without getting lost in one deep sagging hole of your bag, and also adds structure to the bottom .  It looks great and fits your bag perfectly.  When changing bags, it's so easy to just transfer the organizer from one bag to another, the velcro strip also allows you to reduce the size of the organizer to use in a smaller bag.  I even have room behind the organizer for magazines, newspaper, etc.  I knew you would be happy with it, enjoy!!!



I agree!  It's an absolute breeze to locate things now. I was sharing that I had the slight issue of trying to open the bag with one hand,  finding things and then trying to zip the bag? With this organiser,  its so much more easier now and just like what you said,  I can still slip in a mini notebook and a thin cardigan for myself at the back. Oh, and the black Planetes arrived together!  They are really beautiful! Tomorrow,  I will try fastening the velcro to make the organizer smaller and try to fit it into the MLH Planetes. Thank you again for the recommendation! Everyone ought to own one! : )


----------



## Jenec

cheidel said:


> Yay, so glad it finally arrived!!!!  It is so convenient and keeps everything organized without getting lost in one deep sagging hole of your bag, and also adds structure to the bottom .  It looks great and fits your bag perfectly.  When changing bags, it's so easy to just transfer the organizer from one bag to another, the velcro strip also allows you to reduce the size of the organizer to use in a smaller bag.  I even have room behind the organizer for magazines, newspaper, etc.  I knew you would be happy with it, enjoy!!!


That purse to go looks great!  I looked on the site, and saw that they have a few different types- regular ones, boxy ones, etc.  What type is the best for Longchamp?

Also, do you know what size is best for medium Longchamps?

Thanks in advance!

- Jen


----------



## cheidel

Jenec said:


> That purse to go looks great!  I looked on the site, and saw that they have a few different types- regular ones, boxy ones, etc.  What type is the best for Longchamp?
> 
> Also, do you know what size is best for medium Longchamps?
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> - Jen


I purchased about 5 organizers from pursebling over 3 years ago in different sizes and styles (and they still look like new).  I just used the one that fits my LC large long handle bags and it happens to be the Extra Jumbo Purse To Go (which is the same one in the photo on post #71 above).  As you can see in the photo, this organizer is the same shape of the LC interior.  The owner of pursebling.com is very good about answering emails re: sizes, styles, etc., send her an email if you are unsure about which size you need. I love mine, and I use an organizer in all of my bags, not just my LC bags.


----------



## Jenec

Thanks so much for your response, Cheidel!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> With special thanks to Cheidel, the Purse To Go organsier arrived to save the day. With its wide base and height,  it helped to add structure to my LLH Metal in Bordeaux. Everything now sits snugly in their own little pocket and none is falling out from a smaller rectangular organiser I have been using for the past six years.
> 
> These are the essentials I carry daily, whenever I am with my child.
> 
> - a set of spare clothings + long sleeved tee to keep warm in the chilly library in a drawstring bag
> - Rebecca Minkoff Metro mini wallet
> - LV card holder
> - key pouch
> - small pouch for knick knacks
> - Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch
> - Wet wipes, antibacterial wipes and tissues
> - lip balm, hand sanitizer,  hand cream, cuticle gel, extra plastic bags for soiled clothes in a clear pvc ziplock case



it looks perfect together 

Today. Sun was blinding and washed the pic out.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> it looks perfect together
> 
> Today. Sun was blinding and washed the pic out.


 
That turquoise pouch is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> it looks perfect together
> 
> Today. Sun was blinding and washed the pic out.



That turquoise is stunning! Reminds me of the ocean! I need a beach vacay!


----------



## seton

foulonne tote
foulonne zip wallet
lm cuir clutch
lm cuir clutch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> foulonne tote
> foulonne zip wallet
> lm cuir clutch
> lm cuir clutch



Organised and yet with ample room to boot!


----------



## boscobaby

Essentials that Inside my longchamp le pliage cuir black medium as below:
No name Purse organizer
Coach medium wallet
Samsung galaxy note 2
Samsung galaxy tab 4
Mini ipad
Pencil case with multiple pens 
Casio baby g watch
A small make up pouch
Car keys..house keys... 

Without any of these..I cant go out from ny house...


----------



## Esquared72

Inside small LH Gunmetal LP:


----------



## briallie

Black Large LH LP


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Inside small LH Gunmetal LP:


 
Wow, I didn't realize the small LH could hold so much......love the gunmetal!!!!


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Wow, I didn't realize the small LH could hold so much......love the gunmetal!!!!




I know...it's nutty how much these bags can hold!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Inside small LH Gunmetal LP:



I really love this color and kinda missing the brand new chocolate SLH that I gave away to my friend.... Oh well hope she likes it as much as I do with LC bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Loving my greens today. Out and about with my small SH in Fir. I just purchased the smallest purse organiser from pursebling.com I would have loved the internal pockets to be slightly wider but realised they are actually made perfectly to house my lip balm, hand sanitiser, hand cream. Other things inside my bag are: water bottle, green raincoat for kid, umbrella at the bottom of bag, compact wallet, card case, keys holder, small tissues. Code for 15% discount off should you wish to order a purse organiser, SUNNY for the month of July only.


----------



## seton

foulonne wallet
pliage pouch
lm cuir pouch


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving my greens today. Out and about with my small SH in Fir. I just purchased the smallest purse organiser from pursebling.com I would have loved the internal pockets to be slightly wider but realised they are actually made perfectly to house my lip balm, hand sanitiser, hand cream. Other things inside my bag are: water bottle, green raincoat for kid, umbrella at the bottom of bag, compact wallet, card case, keys holder, small tissues. Code for 15% discount off should you wish to order a purse organiser, SUNNY for the month of July only.


Love the Fir color!!!  Glad you got your organizer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the Fir color!!!  Glad you got your organizer!



The SH is my daily morning errand bag. I am surprised too that I am using it so much. The organiser makes reaching for things so easy and love the hot pink color too!


----------



## pandorabox

What a great thread. Loving these bags! .


----------



## Esquared72

Lol...I forgot how much I love the sheer volume of stuff you can cram in an LP...even a medium short handle. 

In addition to my regular daily stuff like wallet, makeup bag and phone, today I also have my full-size automatic umbrella, my travel mug of coffee, as well as my lunch - a can of soup, a peanut butter sandwich, and a snack bag of Goldfish crackers.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's a picture. Hope I don't give myself a hernia today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Here's a picture. Hope I don't give myself a hernia today.



amazing! travel mug of coffee? I want to bring coffee with me but have been curbing myself for fear of spillage if I were to put it into my bag.... With one hand on my child and another hand on my SH, I don't have a third hand to hold my tumbler.


----------



## Esquared72

frenziedhandbag said:


> amazing! travel mug of coffee? I want to bring coffee with me but have been curbing myself for fear of spillage if I were to put it into my bag.... With one hand on my child and another hand on my SH, I don't have a third hand to hold my tumbler.



I have a Contigo travel mug - I love it...nothing spills out of that puppy.  The lid is air tight - never worry about 'oopsies' in my bag when I use it.


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> I have a Contigo travel mug - I love it...nothing spills out of that puppy.  The lid is air tight - never worry about 'oopsies' in my bag when I use it.


I have the same travel mug and it fell over on the floor of my car, I almost wrecked the car thinking there would be a coffee flood in my car.  Didn't spill a drop!!!  Got it as a Christmas gift 2 years ago.  Also, carry it in my handbags too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I have a Contigo travel mug - I love it...nothing spills out of that puppy.  The lid is air tight - never worry about 'oopsies' in my bag when I use it.



Awesome! I own a Kathmandu thermal mug and though it looks secure, I don't quite dare to risk it. I shall take a look at the Contigo. Thank you so much for sharing.


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> I have the same travel mug and it fell over on the floor of my car, I almost wrecked the car thinking there would be a coffee flood in my car.  Didn't spill a drop!!!  Got it as a Christmas gift 2 years ago.  Also, carry it in my handbags too!




Mine was a Christmas gift, too! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome! I own a Kathmandu thermal mug and though it looks secure, I don't quite dare to risk it. I shall take a look at the Contigo. Thank you so much for sharing.




You're welcome! As a coffee addict, who likes to bring it with me everywhere, I give it two thumbs up!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what I just loaded into Big Brown, along with what's in all the pouches...the large Coach wristlet/clutch has essentials for grab and go when I don't want to cart my big bag.


----------



## LVlover13

eehlers said:


> Here's what I just loaded into Big Brown, along with what's in all the pouches...the large Coach wristlet/clutch has essentials for grab and go when I don't want to cart my big bag.



Lol I carry a pair of contact lenses, Advil, two pink pills and eye drop in my pouch too!


----------



## Esquared72

LVlover13 said:


> Lol I carry a pair of contact lenses, Advil, two pink pills and eye drop in my pouch too!




Nice to know I'm not alone in wanting to be prepared! My pink pills are Pepto Bismol. Lol.


----------



## LVlover13

eehlers said:


> Nice to know I'm not alone in wanting to be prepared! My pink pills are Pepto Bismol. Lol.



Same here!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Here's what I just loaded into Big Brown, along with what's in all the pouches...the large Coach wristlet/clutch has essentials for grab and go when I don't want to cart my big bag.



The wonder of pouch organisation. I love how everything has their own place.  So easy to locate anything.


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my size 2 Le Pliage.


----------



## EGBDF

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 2786212
> 
> Inside my size 2 Le Pliage.



I love it all! What color is the coin purse?


----------



## bakeacookie

EGBDF said:


> I love it all! What color is the coin purse?



I think it's called Mint.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> I think it's called Mint.



I used to own an LP Hobo in Duck Blue. It really looks like the color of your coin pouch. Loving the Mint color.


----------



## Mama20

eehlers said:


> It is just plain ridonkulous how much fits in this tiny little bag! This is my Type S in Camel.



This post just may have pushed me to get the one I left behind at NR if it's still there!  Too cute!!!  These bags are just so practical that I have to force myself to switch out and use my leather bags!


----------



## Esquared72

Mama20 said:


> This post just may have pushed me to get the one I left behind at NR if it's still there!  Too cute!!!  These bags are just so practical that I have to force myself to switch out and use my leather bags!




I'm always happy to enable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> This post just may have pushed me to get the one I left behind at NR if it's still there!  Too cute!!!  These bags are just so practical that I have to force myself to switch out and use my leather bags!



Ditto! It might still be at NR. I get lots of use with my mini SH too. Was just thinking how nice to satisfy my LC color cravings with the mini!


----------



## Mama20

eehlers said:


> I'm always happy to enable!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Ditto! It might still be at NR. I get lots of use with my mini SH too. Was just thinking how nice to satisfy my LC color cravings with the mini!




Well...I did go back and buy one at NR!  They still had 2!  I am just not 100% sure about the short handles, but just too cute so I'll sleep on it and decide   Thanks for the pics and enabling!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mama20 said:


> Well...I did go back and buy one at NR!  They still had 2!  I am just not 100% sure about the short handles, but just too cute so I'll sleep on it and decide   Thanks for the pics and enabling!



Hope you love it enough to keep it! It is really a cute little bag.


----------



## seton

inside my SM LP today


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> inside my SM LP today



Looks great!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> inside my SM LP today



What a chic collection! Loving the contrast of black and white but the "guts" within says something else (color burst)!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Inside my size 2 Le Pliage.



Hi! I am curious about the coin purse. It looks pretty roomy. Do you think I can fit keys, lip balm, ear phones within? If it is not too much of a request, can you share what you fit inside? Many thanks in advance!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> inside my SM LP today


 
Wow, it holds a lot!  So cute, and looks great with the white handles.    Still lovin that RM pouch!!!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> inside my SM LP today



Love it!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi! I am curious about the coin purse. It looks pretty roomy. Do you think I can fit keys, lip balm, ear phones within? If it is not too much of a request, can you share what you fit inside? Many thanks in advance!




Hi! 

It fits my bulky car key and house keys, iPod mini (square) with headphones, and a stylus which is almost similar to a lip balm tube. 








As you can see, it's very roomy  hope this helps!


----------



## seton

*EGBDF, frenzied, cheidel, thedseer* - TY for the SM LP love

I was able to see a little of Spring. The new Citron LP and LPCuir looks exactly like Lemon except a tinge brighter. I had to put them right next to each other and swint to see any difference. 

New LPCuir wallets in flap style. I was indifference about the change.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> As you can see, it's very roomy  hope this helps!



That is a lot of things! It helps greatly. Many thanks for sharing and the pictures!


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a lot of things! It helps greatly. Many thanks for sharing and the pictures!



You're welcome!


----------



## seton

foulonne in mastic/putty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> foulonne in mastic/putty



True to its name. Great neutral. Love how the dusty blue pouch match the blue in hot air balloon charm.


----------



## Myblackbag

bakeacookie said:


> Hi!
> 
> It fits my bulky car key and house keys, iPod mini (square) with headphones, and a stylus which is almost similar to a lip balm tube.
> 
> View attachment 2803538
> 
> View attachment 2803539
> 
> View attachment 2803540
> 
> 
> As you can see, it's very roomy  hope this helps!




Cute stylus! Where's it from?


----------



## bakeacookie

Myblackbag said:


> Cute stylus! Where's it from?



I think it's by iHome and I found it at BigLots.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir.


----------



## seton

inside my pochette today


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> inside my pochette today


Wow, it definitely holds a lot!!!!  That's why I love LC pouchette.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> inside my pochette today



Amazing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

What the Planetes crossbody fits:
TODS compact wallet in blue
Full size (125ml) Sephora body lotion. Received this as a complimentary gift and I stuffed it into the bag.
Small umbrella in dusty pink
Paisley tissue holder
Rebecca Minkoff cory pouch in black
Lesportsac pouch with hand sanitizer,  lip balm and lip gloss
LV card case
Big hand sanitizer wet wipes
Fabric pouch with misc items

This crossbody fits more than what one imagines. I like the fact that even with all these items, it still looks very compact on the body and nowhere slim. I was initially worried that upkeeping this bag might be an issue as it is brighter than all the other LCs I own but just a quick wipe down of any stain removes it and it looks as good as new. In love with it!


----------



## Amazona

missliza said:


> Do I spy a pocket filofax?



OMG I'm such a turd for not replying to you sooner! 
Sorry I did not notice your post until now...but no, that's not a Filofax. It's the same type, a small agenda by Rizzo. I've had it since 7/2013 and it's a preloved find for 30 . It was in great condition when I got it and, despite all the abuse it's had to take, still looks almost as good. I've wanted a Mulberry agenda for ages but those cost a million so went for this option and haven't regretted it!
Having said that, I have upgraded to a Filofax in the Personal size for next year  - job is going to be different and I have large handwriting so need more space to get everything down without the need for a heap of post-its.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> What the Planetes crossbody fits:
> TODS compact wallet in blue
> Full size (125ml) Sephora body lotion. Received this as a complimentary gift and I stuffed it into the bag.
> Small umbrella in dusty pink
> Paisley tissue holder
> Rebecca Minkoff cory pouch in black
> Lesportsac pouch with hand sanitizer,  lip balm and lip gloss
> LV card case
> Big hand sanitizer wet wipes
> Fabric pouch with misc items
> 
> This crossbody fits more than what one imagines. I like the fact that even with all these items, it still looks very compact on the body and nowhere slim. I was initially worried that upkeeping this bag might be an issue as it is brighter than all the other LCs I own but just a quick wipe down of any stain removes it and it looks as good as new. In love with it!


Such a pretty pop of color, and holds a lot!  Cute, enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Such a pretty pop of color, and holds a lot!  Cute, enjoy!



Thank you C!


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir.



Oooooh I see you have a Hobo Lauren wallet! Pls tell the curious mind, how is it in use? Doe it fit much? How does the leather wear? 
Love your bag color BTW!


----------



## Oryx816

Inside my daughter's LC




Harry Potter book
Fan
iPad 
iPod 
Earbuds
Wallet
Cardholder
Sunglasses 
Mirror
Umbrella
Jacket


----------



## Esquared72

Amazona said:


> Oooooh I see you have a Hobo Lauren wallet! Pls tell the curious mind, how is it in use? Doe it fit much? How does the leather wear?
> 
> Love your bag color BTW!




I love the Lauren. I have four of them. It fits a bunch. I love taking it on travel as it doubles as a clutch, holding phone and lip products. 

I have noticed different leathers wear differently. Two of mine in the vintage leather show some wear/dirt on the edges but the wallets themselves are all in great shape. Highly recommend.


----------



## seton

Oryx816 said:


> Inside my daughter's LC
> 
> View attachment 2823662
> 
> 
> Harry Potter book
> Fan
> iPad
> iPod
> Earbuds
> Wallet
> Cardholder
> Sunglasses
> Mirror
> Umbrella
> Jacket



love the tan interior



frenziedhandbag said:


> What the Planetes crossbody fits:
> TODS compact wallet in blue
> Full size (125ml) Sephora body lotion. Received this as a complimentary gift and I stuffed it into the bag.
> Small umbrella in dusty pink
> Paisley tissue holder
> Rebecca Minkoff cory pouch in black
> Lesportsac pouch with hand sanitizer,  lip balm and lip gloss
> LV card case
> Big hand sanitizer wet wipes
> Fabric pouch with misc items
> 
> This crossbody fits more than what one imagines. I like the fact that even with all these items, it still looks very compact on the body and nowhere slim. I was initially worried that upkeeping this bag might be an issue as it is brighter than all the other LCs I own but just a quick wipe down of any stain removes it and it looks as good as new. In love with it!



amazing!
I've thought about getting a tods wallet too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> amazing!
> I've thought about getting a tods wallet too!



Do! It holds up really well and id a pleasure to use!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> amazing!
> I've thought about getting a tods wallet too!



Just in case you will like to see more of the wallet, this is the reveal I did over at TODS forum. 

http://forum.purseblog.com/tods/mini-reveal-my-new-daily-staple-879967.html


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Do! It holds up really well and id a pleasure to use!



I went for a Hermes compact blue wallet instead. I couldnt resist it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I went for a Hermes compact blue wallet instead. I couldnt resist it.



I am positive that the Hermes wallet is AWESOME!


----------



## Shoegal84

Today in my Cuir:

DKNY card holder with my home keys
DKNY wristlet holding rest of cards and LC Planetes coin purse
LC Planetes Pochette
iPad
Keys for work

And still the bag could hold so much more stuff!


----------



## seton

Shoegal84 said:


> Today in my Cuir:
> 
> DKNY card holder with my home keys
> DKNY wristlet holding rest of cards and LC Planetes coin purse
> LC Planetes Pochette
> iPad
> Keys for work
> 
> And still the bag could hold so much more stuff!



I didnt know DKNY was popular in finland. Cool!

My inside today


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Shoegal84 said:


> Today in my Cuir:
> 
> DKNY card holder with my home keys
> DKNY wristlet holding rest of cards and LC Planetes coin purse
> LC Planetes Pochette
> iPad
> Keys for work
> 
> And still the bag could hold so much more stuff!



Didn't know there was an Planetes pouchette.  It looks very good!


----------



## mills

seton said:


> I didnt know DKNY was popular in finland. Cool!
> 
> My inside today



I love all your pouches seton, every time I see another photo all sorts of beautiful pouches pop up, gorgeous! And seriously organised, love it.


----------



## seton

mills said:


> I love all your pouches seton, every time I see another photo all sorts of beautiful pouches pop up, gorgeous! And seriously organised, love it.


----------



## seton

yesterday was rainy so i went with the common black 1899

rose foulonne purse
pink lm cuir pouch
candy lp cuir pouch
KS bee in strawberry yo
bloomies umbrella
mag
altoids
shu compact
stila CC
dvf case
pens


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> yesterday was rainy so i went with the common black 1899
> 
> rose foulonne purse
> pink lm cuir pouch
> candy lp cuir pouch
> KS bee in strawberry yo
> bloomies umbrella
> mag
> altoids
> shu compact
> stila CC
> dvf case
> pens



Those colors work so well inside the bag!


----------



## cheidel

Inside 1899 gunmetal:

Pockets to Go Plus Organizer-brown
LC LP large pouch in Fir (pine green)
LC LP small pouch in camel
Red sunglass case
Cole Haan black zippy wallet
Black croc eyeglass case
Clear case for readers
Vera Bradley small pouch
Vera Bradley large pouch


----------



## Mama20

cheidel said:


> Inside 1899 gunmetal:
> 
> Pockets to Go Plus Organizer-brown
> LC LP large pouch in Fir (pine green)
> LC LP small pouch in camel
> Red sunglass case
> Cole Haan black zippy wallet
> Black croc eyeglass case
> Clear case for readers
> Vera Bradley small pouch
> Vera Bradley large pouch



Looks great together!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Inside 1899 gunmetal:
> 
> Pockets to Go Plus Organizer-brown
> LC LP large pouch in Fir (pine green)
> LC LP small pouch in camel
> Red sunglass case
> Cole Haan black zippy wallet
> Black croc eyeglass case
> Clear case for readers
> Vera Bradley small pouch
> Vera Bradley large pouch



lookin' good, GF, but what is that thing with the kiss closure next to the Fir in the first pic? 
It is not in the second pic.





EGBDF said:


> Those colors work so well inside the bag!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> lookin' good, GF, but what is that thing with the kiss closure next to the Fir in the first pic?
> It is not in the second pic.


Oops, I forgot to put it in the pic.  It's a silver mesh sequin pouch I keep my keys in!    Thanks!  BTW, Seton I just saw the new Jeremy Scott Travel bag on Nordies web site!  I also love the "new" blue LP color!!!


----------



## cheidel

Mama20 said:


> Looks great together!


Thanks so much.  The pouches definitely helps keep lots of things from disappearing in the bottom of my bag.  LOL


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> Inside 1899 gunmetal:
> 
> Pockets to Go Plus Organizer-brown
> LC LP large pouch in Fir (pine green)
> LC LP small pouch in camel
> Red sunglass case
> Cole Haan black zippy wallet
> Black croc eyeglass case
> Clear case for readers
> Vera Bradley small pouch
> Vera Bradley large pouch



So organised, love that. Why oh why do sunglasses cases have to take up so much room, so annoying.


----------



## cheidel

mills said:


> So organised, love that. Why oh why do sunglasses cases have to take up so much room, so annoying.


 

LOL...I agree about the sunglass case.  I take it out on rainy or overcast days, like today.  Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> lookin' good, GF, but what is that thing with the kiss closure next to the Fir in the first pic?
> It is not in the second pic.


 

Thanks Seton, forgot to include it.  So bright and shiny, makes my keys easy to find, and the large VB pouch holds my Kindle perfectly!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Thanks Seton, forgot to include it.  So bright and shiny, makes my keys easy to find, and the large VB pouch holds my Kindle perfectly!




I think that's my fave. 
What kinda case do u have on ur kindle?


----------



## mills

cheidel said:


> LOL...I agree about the sunglass case.  I take it out on rainy or overcast days, like today.  Thank you!



Yeah I do that too. Much better without it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I think that's my fave.
> What kinda case do u have on ur kindle?


It's actually a skin decal, and the purple TPU case on the Kindle to match the floral decal.  Thought I would dress up my Kindle a bit.


----------



## Hoya94

eehlers said:


> What I'm carrying in my new large chocolate LP...I cart around a lot of cr@p and this bag is still only half full.




I was wondering about your Longchamp wallet in this picture.  How do you like it? Is it light?  Difficult or easy to get into? Is it made in France?  Thanks!

Hoya


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Inside 1899 gunmetal:
> 
> Pockets to Go Plus Organizer-brown
> LC LP large pouch in Fir (pine green)
> LC LP small pouch in camel
> Red sunglass case
> Cole Haan black zippy wallet
> Black croc eyeglass case
> Clear case for readers
> Vera Bradley small pouch
> Vera Bradley large pouch



You know I love the assortment of colourful and useful pouches and that versatile neutral gunmetal!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> yesterday was rainy so i went with the common black 1899
> 
> rose foulonne purse
> pink lm cuir pouch
> candy lp cuir pouch
> KS bee in strawberry yo
> bloomies umbrella
> mag
> altoids
> shu compact
> stila CC
> dvf case
> pens



I'm giddy with love at all the pink pouches! Tell me you smile each time you open your bag? I know I will. Even looking at your pictures makes me beam.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm giddy with love at all the pink pouches! Tell me you smile each time you open your bag? I know I will. Even looking at your pictures makes me beam.



TY. 
I have to admit that I prefer an explosion of color for my SLGs. Especially in a big black hole like the Noir 1899.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> You know I love the assortment of colourful and useful pouches and that versatile neutral gunmetal!


Thank you!!!


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> I love the Lauren. I have four of them. It fits a bunch. I love taking it on travel as it doubles as a clutch, holding phone and lip products.
> 
> I have noticed different leathers wear differently. Two of mine in the vintage leather show some wear/dirt on the edges but the wallets themselves are all in great shape. Highly recommend.



Def getting one for my bday pressie from me to me!


----------



## cupcakegirl

Inside of my trusty LC...


----------



## Jenniedel

In my Sarah Morris medium Le Pliage:

Notebook
MacBook Air
Cosmetic pouch (also for pens, odds & ends)
Le Foulonné wallet
Coin purse
Earphones
iPhone 5 (used to take photo)


----------



## seton

cupcakegirl said:


> Inside of my trusty LC...



simple and elegant!





Jenniedel said:


> In my Sarah Morris medium Le Pliage:
> 
> Notebook
> MacBook Air
> Cosmetic pouch (also for pens, odds & ends)
> Le Foulonné wallet
> Coin purse
> Earphones
> iPhone 5 (used to take photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856921



looking good!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> In my Sarah Morris medium Le Pliage:
> 
> Notebook
> MacBook Air
> Cosmetic pouch (also for pens, odds & ends)
> Le Foulonné wallet
> Coin purse
> Earphones
> iPhone 5 (used to take photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856921


Lovely....SM bag is a gorgeous blue!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cupcakegirl said:


> Inside of my trusty LC...



That looks sooo pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Inside 1899 gunmetal:
> 
> Pockets to Go Plus Organizer-brown
> LC LP large pouch in Fir (pine green)
> LC LP small pouch in camel
> Red sunglass case
> Cole Haan black zippy wallet
> Black croc eyeglass case
> Clear case for readers
> Vera Bradley small pouch
> Vera Bradley large pouch



Whoa! That's a pirate's treasure trove! Love all the pretty colored Vera Bradley pouches.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jenniedel said:


> In my Sarah Morris medium Le Pliage:
> 
> Notebook
> MacBook Air
> Cosmetic pouch (also for pens, odds & ends)
> Le Foulonné wallet
> Coin purse
> Earphones
> iPhone 5 (used to take photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856921



Love the explosion of color. The SM Le Pliage is striking!


----------



## Ghettoe

I wish I had better accesories but I really can't be bothered. I'm a minimalist and this works for me. I used the iphone to take this so it won't be in the shot. Sometimes I carry a notebook but most often, I don't. I am never without hand sanitizer but I seem to have lost mine... 

Anyway, 
Wallet 
Makeup pouch (lip balm, TF lipstick, hand cream, stylus, contacts, pamprin pills for that time of the month) 
Portable charger
Glasses case for when my contacts kill my eyes.


----------



## Hoya94

Jenniedel said:


> In my Sarah Morris medium Le Pliage:
> 
> Notebook
> MacBook Air
> Cosmetic pouch (also for pens, odds & ends)
> Le Foulonné wallet
> Coin purse
> Earphones
> iPhone 5 (used to take photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856921




I love your wallet!  How long have you had it and how do you like it?


----------



## Jenniedel

seton said:


> looking good!



Thanks, seton!



cheidel said:


> Lovely....SM bag is a gorgeous blue!



It's a head turner esp. with the white handles. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the explosion of color. The SM Le Pliage is striking!



Thanks! I like seeing cheery colors when I look inside my bag. 



Hoya94 said:


> I love your wallet!  How long have you had it and how do you like it?



I've had it for over a month now. It's very roomy with 6 card slots, 2 ID/photo pockets, a zip pocket for coins with another slip pocket behind it, and a main billfold. It also came with extra plastic photo pockets. It serves my needs very well & I simply love the leather!


----------



## princess_xoxo

*Longchamp Mini Tote

- Eyeglasses Case
- Small Wallet
- Keys
- Small Gucci Pouch (Chapstick, Lip Gloss, & Hand Sanitizer)
- Not Pictured (iPhone- Used to Take The Pic)*


----------



## seton

rainy day yesterday.
good thing I carried my water resistant 1899


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> rainy day yesterday.
> good thing I carried my water resistant 1899


 
You have such lovely accessories....always so color coordinated nicely!  Now tell me about that gorgeous blue pouch with the playing card.    Love the Laduree too!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> You have such lovely accessories....always so color coordinated nicely!  Now tell me about that gorgeous blue pouch with the playing card.    Love the Laduree too!



TY, It's a large flat pouch and it's even leatha. Can be used as a clutch in a jiff, altho I prefer clutches with handles. I used it to hold documents. 
By Jonathan Adler. He has some fun accessories.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Mini Tote
> 
> - Eyeglasses Case
> - Small Wallet
> - Keys
> - Small Gucci Pouch (Chapstick, Lip Gloss, & Hand Sanitizer)
> - Not Pictured (iPhone- Used to Take The Pic)*
> 
> View attachment 2865610



Cupcake! So cute!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> rainy day yesterday.
> good thing I carried my water resistant 1899



The juxtaposition of Jack vs Popart comics. Interesting and pretty insides!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> TY, It's a large flat pouch and it's even leatha. Can be used as a clutch in a jiff, altho I prefer clutches with handles. I used it to hold documents.
> By Jonathan Adler. He has some fun accessories.


So cute, I love it!  BTW I was just looking at the Brighton Fashionista Collection, and My Flat In London, both have cute, fun accessories.  Actually, I thought about you when I saw the royal blue Paparazzi Pouch, on page 4 of this link:  

http://www.brighton.com/brands/247/1/fashionista.html?&Order=12


----------



## Hoya94

Jenniedel said:


> Thanks, seton!
> 
> 
> 
> It's a head turner esp. with the white handles.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I like seeing cheery colors when I look inside my bag.
> 
> 
> 
> I've had it for over a month now. It's very roomy with 6 card slots, 2 ID/photo pockets, a zip pocket for coins with another slip pocket behind it, and a main billfold. It also came with extra plastic photo pockets. It serves my needs very well & I simply love the leather!




Gotta save some money to purchase this and a few other bags I want.  So many bags to choose from!!!&#9786;


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> The juxtaposition of Jack vs Popart comics. Interesting and pretty insides!



TY. 



cheidel said:


> So cute, I love it!  BTW I was just looking at the Brighton Fashionista Collection, and My Flat In London, both have cute, fun accessories.  Actually, I thought about you when I saw the royal blue Paparazzi Pouch, on page 4 of this link:
> 
> http://www.brighton.com/brands/247/1/fashionista.html?&Order=12



TY for thinking of me. 
Actually, I am not the biggest fan of Brighton. The one charm I bought was extreme poor quality. I would do a co. like Henri Bendel for that girlie doodling look.


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> rainy day yesterday.
> good thing I carried my water resistant 1899



I love your pouches!


----------



## lanit

Jenniedel said:


> In my Sarah Morris medium Le Pliage:
> 
> Notebook
> MacBook Air
> Cosmetic pouch (also for pens, odds & ends)
> Le Foulonné wallet
> Coin purse
> Earphones
> iPhone 5 (used to take photo)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2856921


Brilliant! Love this photo and you are making it very hard for me to resist the blue with white handles!


----------



## lanit

Ghettoe said:


> I wish I had better accesories but I really can't be bothered. I'm a minimalist and this works for me. I used the iphone to take this so it won't be in the shot. Sometimes I carry a notebook but most often, I don't. I am never without hand sanitizer but I seem to have lost mine...
> 
> Anyway,
> Wallet
> Makeup pouch (lip balm, TF lipstick, hand cream, stylus, contacts, pamprin pills for that time of the month)
> Portable charger
> Glasses case for when my contacts kill my eyes.
> View attachment 2858029
> View attachment 2858031



Minimal and pragmatic makes for a daily go-to bag! 



princess_xoxo said:


> *Longchamp Mini Tote
> 
> - Eyeglasses Case
> - Small Wallet
> - Keys
> - Small Gucci Pouch (Chapstick, Lip Gloss, & Hand Sanitizer)
> - Not Pictured (iPhone- Used to Take The Pic)*
> 
> View attachment 2865610



Amazing how much fits in a mini! I need to work on focusing on the small accessories now.



seton said:


> rainy day yesterday.
> good thing I carried my water resistant 1899



Love this very insightful photo of your inner bag delights *seton*. May I please have some of those chestnuts?


----------



## pandorabox

Ok here is what I have right now. I keep it minimal. 

Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches and an ID case. And it funny because I don't have any other VB pieces. I am usually not a fan. Lol. I need a wallet!!!!!!!! &#128541;

Inside the pouches are lip gloss and chap stick. Cream, aquafor and my inhaler. Also a pocket mirror and bandaides.


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> I love your pouches!









lanit said:


> Love this very insightful photo of your inner bag delights *seton*. May I please have some of those chestnuts?



Always happy to share, *lanit* 



pandorabox said:


> Ok here is what I have right now. I keep it minimal.
> 
> Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches and an ID case. And it funny because I don't have any other VB pieces. I am usually not a fan. Lol. I need a wallet!!!!!!!! &#128541;
> 
> Inside the pouches are lip gloss and chap stick. Cream, aquafor and my inhaler. Also a pocket mirror and bandaides.
> 
> View attachment 2868153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868154



pretty colours


----------



## pandorabox

seton said:


> Always happy to share, *lanit*
> 
> 
> 
> pretty colours


Thank you. I fancy the "plum crazy" line of colors.


----------



## cheidel

pandorabox said:


> Ok here is what I have right now. I keep it minimal.
> 
> Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches and an ID case. And it funny because I don't have any other VB pieces. I am usually not a fan. Lol. I need a wallet!!!!!!!! &#128541;
> 
> Inside the pouches are lip gloss and chap stick. Cream, aquafor and my inhaler. Also a pocket mirror and bandaides.
> 
> View attachment 2868153
> 
> 
> View attachment 2868154


Very pretty LC, and love your VB pouches.  I am not a fan of VB handbags/totes, but love the cosmetic pouch trio!  I have the Provencal Trio, they are very convenient in my Totes and hold a lot.  Best thing, they are machine washable!


----------



## pandorabox

cheidel said:


> Very pretty LC, and love your VB pouches.  I am not a fan of VB handbags/totes, but love the cosmetic pouch trio!  I have the Provencal Trio, they are very convenient in my Totes and hold a lot.  Best thing, they are machine washable!


Exactly. Not usually a fan myself. I forgot they are washable. Lol. The small cases seem to come in handy and they are so light.  . Thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pandorabox said:


> Ok here is what I have right now. I keep it minimal.
> 
> Vera Bradley cosmetic pouches and an ID case. And it funny because I don't have any other VB pieces. I am usually not a fan. Lol. I need a wallet!!!!!!!! &#128541;
> 
> Inside the pouches are lip gloss and chap stick. Cream, aquafor and my inhaler.



Very pretty trio of pouches. I love the LC mini too.


----------



## pandorabox

frenziedhandbag said:


> Very pretty trio of pouches. I love the LC mini too.



Thank you my dear!


----------



## Missmeowmeow

In my new Neo navy medium :


----------



## Missmeowmeow




----------



## catinthesky

Sharing my humble belongings. Currently carrying my new Neo


----------



## catinthesky

seton said:


> rainy day yesterday.
> good thing I carried my water resistant 1899



The pouch with the J is lovely!!


----------



## dott

I was late to discover the Plum Crazy, my trio is on the way. Will use the smallest pouch inside my LP pouchette.


----------



## seton

Missmeowmeow said:


> View attachment 2873263



I agree that Mickey and Minnie are so fine. 





catinthesky said:


> The pouch with the J is lovely!!



TY, I like your insides too!


----------



## mrsMsunshine

I love this thread! Im new to this longchamp addiction and seeing all the colors of LP makes me want to get more


----------



## Hoya94

catinthesky said:


> Sharing my humble belongings. Currently carrying my new Neo




Beautiful color! What size is your neo? Any mod shots?'&#9786;


----------



## Hoya94

Missmeowmeow said:


> In my new Neo navy medium :




Love that navy and the Mickey pouch!&#9786;


----------



## cheidel

Missmeowmeow said:


> View attachment 2873263




The navy is very pretty, and the Mickey pouch is so cute.


----------



## cheidel

catinthesky said:


> Sharing my humble belongings. Currently carrying my new Neo




Very pretty Neo!  I carry my Kindle too!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I agree that Mickey and Minnie are so fine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY, I like your insides too!




Seton, I like your Mickey & Minnie too, very cute!


----------



## Missmeowmeow

catinthesky said:


> Sharing my humble belongings. Currently carrying my new Neo



Oh wow ...such a lovely purple!! Really love the colour.


----------



## catinthesky

Hoya94 said:


> Beautiful color! What size is your neo? Any mod shots?'&#9786;



Thanks! I love the colour too. I think mine's a medium size, here's a link to how it looks like, I took the pic off google


----------



## catinthesky

cheidel said:


> Very pretty Neo!  I carry my Kindle too!



Thanks! Yeah, a fellow reader!


----------



## catinthesky

Missmeowmeow said:


> Oh wow ...such a lovely purple!! Really love the colour.


Thank you


----------



## catinthesky

Missmeowmeow said:


> View attachment 2873263


I love your navy neo!


----------



## Missmeowmeow

cheidel said:


> The navy is very pretty, and the Mickey pouch is so cute.


 thanks cheidel  
the pouch is from typo -D


----------



## Missmeowmeow

catinthesky said:


> I love your navy neo!


thanks !!!
lets enjoy our bags =D


----------



## Hoya94

catinthesky said:


> Thanks! I love the colour too. I think mine's a medium size, here's a link to how it looks like, I took the pic off google




Thanks for the pic!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

All this, with room to spare, in my gunmetal LH LP 1899.


----------



## cheidel

Inside SH gunmetal:


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> All this, with room to spare, in my gunmetal LH LP 1899.
> 
> View attachment 2879165



oooh, loccitane 





cheidel said:


> Inside SH gunmetal:



that NOS umbrella is KILLING me!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> oooh, loccitane
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that NOS umbrella is KILLING me!




 :lolots:


----------



## Vicmarie

Hello .. Was hoping to get some advice ! I ordered my first longchamp le pliage yesterday and hopefully will be getting it next week .. 
I bought it because I had been wanting one for awhile and we are taking a Disneyland trip soon to California and thought it might be the perfect carry on / beach tote .. ( I got the large shopper size ) but now I'm nervous thinking about how much weight it can hold ? Would you recommend this bag for what im looking to use it for ??


----------



## seton

Vicmarie said:


> Hello .. Was hoping to get some advice ! I ordered my first longchamp le pliage yesterday and hopefully will be getting it next week ..
> I bought it because I had been wanting one for awhile and we are taking a Disneyland trip soon to California and thought it might be the perfect carry on / beach tote .. ( I got the large shopper size ) but now I'm nervous thinking about how much weight it can hold ? Would you recommend this bag for what im looking to use it for ??




it should be fine. i used mine on my last trip and packed full, it weighed 11 pounds. no problems.

and here is a beach shot for you too.


----------



## seton

oh, and since i'm here, a shot from this past wk


----------



## Vicmarie

seton said:


> it should be fine. i used mine on my last trip and packed full, it weighed 11 pounds. no problems.
> 
> and here is a beach shot for you too.




Oh awesome ! Ok I am excited ! 
I know you love Dooney too and it gives me confidence I will like the le pliage if you like them and like dooney too , if that makes sense lol


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> oh, and since i'm here, a shot from this past wk


 
Your accessories are so cute and pretty! I have the same orla kiely cosmetic case from target.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> oh, and since i'm here, a shot from this past wk




Love the goodies inside!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Your accessories are so cute and pretty! I have the same orla kiely cosmetic case from target.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the goodies inside!



TY all. 

There are only 3 Orla Kiely stores in the world. Luckily, one is in NYC.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> oh, and since i'm here, a shot from this past wk




Very classy as always, love the pink especially the cute Laduree!


----------



## cheidel

Vicmarie said:


> Hello .. Was hoping to get some advice ! I ordered my first longchamp le pliage yesterday and hopefully will be getting it next week ..
> I bought it because I had been wanting one for awhile and we are taking a Disneyland trip soon to California and thought it might be the perfect carry on / beach tote .. ( I got the large shopper size ) but now I'm nervous thinking about how much weight it can hold ? Would you recommend this bag for what im looking to use it for ??




Great!!!  What color did you order?  Have a wonderful trip, the large size is perfect!


----------



## mills

Vicmarie said:


> Oh awesome ! Ok I am excited !
> I know you love Dooney too and it gives me confidence I will like the le pliage if you like them and like dooney too , if that makes sense lol



I used my chocolate 1899 yesterday as a beach tote, I should have taken a pic! I carried my stuff and my toddlers gear, towels etc and it was totally fine! In fact I kept looking at it thinking, this really is too good for a beach tote but I justified it because mine is quite a few years old now and I think I might need a noir one too so I can use the chocolate one for beach and throw around, while I keep a new one for other occasions where it's not going to be beaten up quite so much. in saying that my old chocolate is really holding up well and I just love it. So I say it will be perfect, for your needs, I promise, go for it!


----------



## Vicmarie

cheidel said:


> Great!!!  What color did you order?  Have a wonderful trip, the large size is perfect!




I ordered the lagoon !! I felt it was the perfect beachy California color lol . I'm really excited for it!!


----------



## Vicmarie

mills said:


> I used my chocolate 1899 yesterday as a beach tote, I should have taken a pic! I carried my stuff and my toddlers gear, towels etc and it was totally fine! In fact I kept looking at it thinking, this really is too good for a beach tote but I justified it because mine is quite a few years old now and I think I might need a noir one too so I can use the chocolate one for beach and throw around, while I keep a new one for other occasions where it's not going to be beaten up quite so much. in saying that my old chocolate is really holding up well and I just love it. So I say it will be perfect, for your needs, I promise, go for it!




&#128525; I had been wanting a le pliage for a long time now but I couldn't decide on what size , and since I've never actually touched one , just seen one from afar or in pix .. I was scared to commit to a nylon bag for over 100 dollars ! But all the reviews talk about how great they are and this trip was a perfect excuse to finally try one out ! Can't wait to show it to you all !


----------



## pbnjam

Inside medium neo:


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Inside medium neo:
> 
> View attachment 2890058
> 
> View attachment 2890059



awww, there is your cute birdcage! 
what tablet do u use?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> awww, there is your cute birdcage!
> what tablet do u use?


Thanks! I have an ipad air 2. I really like the pouch. It's a good size for me and is long enough to fit my comb. Makes me want to get the pink one too to go with my other mini pliage.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Inside medium neo:
> 
> View attachment 2890058
> 
> View attachment 2890059




Oh...what's the color of your neo? Very pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh...what's the color of your neo? Very pretty!


 
o thank you! It's emerald.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Here's inside my Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie (Iron).


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's inside my Le Pliage Neo Fantaisie (Iron).
> 
> View attachment 2891174
> 
> 
> View attachment 2891175


Enjoy your new bag, love the colorful pouches!!!  I love Dooney too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Enjoy your new bag, love the colorful pouches!!!  I love Dooney too!



Thanks! I really did enjoy the bag today. I wasn't so sure the first time I tried it with the strap but it's really comfortable. I was admiring it all day today at work (and the Dooney SLGs, too).


----------



## Ludmilla

Hello everybody!
Some of you asked me to do some interior shots of my new Balzane. And I'm glad to do so.
So here we go:
Outside:







Inside:






Contents:






Please excuse the not matching colours of SLGs/Notebook/umbrella.... The bag holds a lot (DIN A 4 files) and as you can see, I have a lot of space left for scarves, gloves,...
Thank you all for letting me share!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody!
> Some of you asked me to do some interior shots of my new Balzane. And I'm glad to do so.
> So here we go:
> Outside:
> 
> Please excuse the not matching colours of SLGs/Notebook/umbrella.... The bag holds a lot (DIN A 4 files) and as you can see, I have a lot of space left for scarves, gloves,...
> Thank you all for letting me share!




Thank you! That's a roomy interior.


----------



## mills

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody!
> Some of you asked me to do some interior shots of my new Balzane. And I'm glad to do so.
> So here we go:
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the not matching colours of SLGs/Notebook/umbrella.... The bag holds a lot (DIN A 4 files) and as you can see, I have a lot of space left for scarves, gloves,...
> Thank you all for letting me share!



Ooh perfect, and yep still love it.


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's in my SH Slate (sorry it's a little dark). The gray and white pouch in the front - is a neoprene phone pouch and the gray leopard thing with the hook on the left is a reusable shopping bag I got from Pier One for $1! &#128515;


----------



## mills

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody!
> Some of you asked me to do some interior shots of my new Balzane. And I'm glad to do so.
> So here we go:
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the not matching colours of SLGs/Notebook/umbrella.... The bag holds a lot (DIN A 4 files) and as you can see, I have a lot of space left for scarves, gloves,...
> Thank you all for letting me share!



Oh and by the way you are excused for the non matching accessories with the gorgeous mulberry zip around and is that a BV makeup case I spy....


----------



## Ludmilla

mills said:


> Oh and by the way you are excused for the non matching accessories with the gorgeous mulberry zip around and is that a BV makeup case I spy....




Hehehe. Thank you! Yes it's a BV pouch.


----------



## Ludmilla

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! That's a roomy interior.




Thank you, too!


----------



## SofiaC

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody!
> Some of you asked me to do some interior shots of my new Balzane. And I'm glad to do so.
> So here we go:
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the not matching colours of SLGs/Notebook/umbrella.... The bag holds a lot (DIN A 4 files) and as you can see, I have a lot of space left for scarves, gloves,...
> Thank you all for letting me share!


May I know d color of yr balzane? Is it rouge red? Very luxurious.


----------



## mills

mills said:


> Oh and by the way you are excused for the non matching accessories with the gorgeous mulberry zip around and is that a BV makeup case I spy....



Officially jealous!


----------



## mills

Ludmilla said:


> Hehehe. Thank you! Yes it's a BV pouch.



Lol I just quoted myself in the previous post... I meant to quote this one!


----------



## Ludmilla

mills said:


> Lol I just quoted myself in the previous post... I meant to quote this one!




Thank you so much! The pouch is my only BV item. I wanted one badly, but the price tag of the bags is way out my comfort zone. So I bought something I could use on daily basis.


----------



## Ludmilla

SofiaC said:


> May I know d color of yr balzane? Is it rouge red? Very luxurious.




Thank you! Unfortunately I can only tell you the German name of the colour. It was called "Mahagoni" on the bill.


----------



## seton

Ludmilla said:


> Hello everybody!
> Some of you asked me to do some interior shots of my new Balzane. And I'm glad to do so.
> So here we go:
> Outside:
> 
> 
> 
> Inside:
> 
> 
> 
> Contents:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please excuse the not matching colours of SLGs/Notebook/umbrella.... The bag holds a lot (DIN A 4 files) and as you can see, I have a lot of space left for scarves, gloves,...
> Thank you all for letting me share!



I think it's nicely coordinated. I like the scottie purse. What does it say on it? I cant make out the letters.


----------



## mills

Ludmilla said:


> Thank you so much! The pouch is my only BV item. I wanted one badly, but the price tag of the bags is way out my comfort zone. So I bought something I could use on daily basis.



Yes I am exactly the same, I've always loved BV's just not in my price range currently. Your pouch is stunning though and at least you have a small piece of BV.


----------



## mills

seton said:


> I think it's nicely coordinated. I like the scottie purse. What does it say on it? I cant make out the letters.



I agree, I think it all looks great together!


----------



## Ludmilla

seton said:


> I think it's nicely coordinated. I like the scottie purse. What does it say on it? I cant make out the letters.



It's from Radley London. They have very cute SLGs (and bags). 



mills said:


> Yes I am exactly the same, I've always loved BV's just not in my price range currently. Your pouch is stunning though and at least you have a small piece of BV.





mills said:


> I agree, I think it all looks great together!



Thank you, mills. Perhaps one day, we will get our BV bag.


----------



## Blacklovers

What's inside my small LM..




LV sarah wallet DE
MJ little pouch, for my charger & powerbank
My Tulisan pouch, for my essentials 
Fossil pouch
Michael kors key pouch
Kate spade pouch for my shopping cards.. 

I guess I'm not just addicted to bags, but to pouches also.. Lol


----------



## EGBDF

Blacklovers said:


> What's inside my small LM..
> 
> View attachment 2899485
> 
> 
> LV sarah wallet DE
> MJ little pouch, for my charger & powerbank
> My Tulisan pouch, for my essentials
> Fossil pouch
> Michael kors key pouch
> Kate spade pouch for my shopping cards..
> 
> I guess I'm not just addicted to bags, but to pouches also.. Lol



Such a nice selection of pouches!


----------



## Blacklovers

Thank you.. &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## seton

Blacklovers said:


> What's inside my small LM..
> 
> View attachment 2899485
> 
> 
> LV sarah wallet DE
> MJ little pouch, for my charger & powerbank
> My Tulisan pouch, for my essentials
> Fossil pouch
> Michael kors key pouch
> Kate spade pouch for my shopping cards..
> 
> I guess I'm not just addicted to bags, but to pouches also.. Lol





very nice LM and love the contrast of brands


----------



## Blacklovers

Thank you.. &#128522;


----------



## cheidel

Blacklovers said:


> What's inside my small LM..
> 
> View attachment 2899485
> 
> 
> LV sarah wallet DE
> MJ little pouch, for my charger & powerbank
> My Tulisan pouch, for my essentials
> Fossil pouch
> Michael kors key pouch
> Kate spade pouch for my shopping cards..
> 
> I guess I'm not just addicted to bags, but to pouches also.. Lol


Very cute LM, and I love all of your pouches!!!


----------



## EGBDF

A light day for mesmall bilberry


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> A light day for mesmall bilberry



great LC porn!


----------



## cheidel

EGBDF said:


> A light day for mesmall bilberry




Love the bilberry and your LC accessories!


----------



## seton

didnt notice before that this thread got a writeup on Purseblog. *pandorabox* is famous!

http://www.purseblog.com/purse-forum/purseforum-roundup-january-30/


----------



## mills

Ooh yes I noticed that round up too and meant to post it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Blacklovers said:


> What's inside my small LM..
> 
> View attachment 2899485
> 
> 
> LV sarah wallet DE
> MJ little pouch, for my charger & powerbank
> My Tulisan pouch, for my essentials
> Fossil pouch
> Michael kors key pouch
> Kate spade pouch for my shopping cards..
> 
> I guess I'm not just addicted to bags, but to pouches also.. Lol




Me, too...pouch collection is growing...

I really like the MJ and Fossil pouch.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> great LC porn!




Ha ha...that's what my DH says when I'm looking at purses..."Looking at porn again?"


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> A light day for mesmall bilberry




I love it! The small size is one of my favs for taking to a restaurant. The bilberry is so pretty.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Brought my large Black Planetes to a party and used it as a diaper bag for my little one.. there's the bag organizer from ikea which i used to put extra diapers and wet tissue, extra cloth, my tech continental MK wallet, breastfeed cover, changing pad, lipstick, hand sanitizer, feeding utensils, the LO shoes, lip balm, and also a water bottle and some snacks. And still it got space for my huge canon zoom lens. Crazy how much this bag can fit..


----------



## seton

Fit_for_bags said:


> Brought my large Black Planetes to a party and used it as a diaper bag for my little one.. there's the bag organizer from ikea which i used to put extra diapers and wet tissue, extra cloth, my tech continental MK wallet, breastfeed cover, changing pad, lipstick, hand sanitizer, feeding utensils, the LO shoes, lip balm, and also a water bottle and some snacks. And still it got space for my huge canon zoom lens. Crazy how much this bag can fit..



Excellent!


Here is mine from yesterday.
Liberty 1623.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> Here is mine from yesterday.
> Liberty 1623.



Nice Orla K collection!


----------



## Fit_for_bags

seton said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> Here is mine from yesterday.
> Liberty 1623.



Oh wow.. You are so organized Seton. Love those pouches.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> Here is mine from yesterday.
> Liberty 1623.


Very nice Liberty, and I love all your pouches, especially your O.K. pouches.  The inside of your bags are always nicely color coordinated!


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> Here is mine from yesterday.
> Liberty 1623.



*Seton!!* Look at you, girl!! You have the CUTEST stuff inside your bag--and all different from the other pix you referred me to the other day. 

I LOVE DIS


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Fit_for_bags said:


> Brought my large Black Planetes to a party and used it as a diaper bag for my little one.. there's the bag organizer from ikea which i used to put extra diapers and wet tissue, extra cloth, my tech continental MK wallet, breastfeed cover, changing pad, lipstick, hand sanitizer, feeding utensils, the LO shoes, lip balm, and also a water bottle and some snacks. And still it got space for my huge canon zoom lens. Crazy how much this bag can fit.




Ha, ha, like a bottomless pit, right? Those little shoes are so cute!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Here is mine from yesterday.
> Liberty 1623.




That's a lot of good stuff! Is that ecru?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Nice Orla K collection!





Fit_for_bags said:


> Oh wow.. You are so organized Seton. Love those pouches.





cheidel said:


> Very nice Liberty, and I love all your pouches, especially your O.K. pouches.  The inside of your bags are always nicely color coordinated!



 all



rosamonde said:


> *Seton!!* Look at you, girl!! You have the CUTEST stuff inside your bag--and all different from the other pix you referred me to the other day.
> 
> I LOVE DIS



TY, rosamonde! I get bored easily. Guess you didnt look at the rest of the thread. I usually post something every other page. 



Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a lot of good stuff! Is that ecru?




It's white.


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> TY, rosamonde! I get bored easily. Guess you didnt look at the rest of the thread. I usually post something every other page.




OMG. I will have to spend some time poring through the thread, then--you are an inspiration! Love your style.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Excellent!
> 
> 
> Here is mine from yesterday.
> Liberty 1623.


So many cute patterns and colors. I've never been to their store but now I really want to.


----------



## Fit_for_bags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha, ha, like a bottomless pit, right? Those little shoes are so cute!



Exactly.. LOL
Thank you.. she just love to kick hers away and it ended up in the bag..


----------



## halfsquare

In a small quadri satchel:
blue & green pouches are Clare V
wallet & white pouch with date are comme des garcon
I'm not sure who makes the sunglasses case and coin pouch

(and there is a surprising amount of room to spare)


----------



## cheidel

halfsquare said:


> In a small quadri satchel:
> blue & green pouches are Clare V
> wallet & white pouch with date are comme des garcon
> I'm not sure who makes the sunglasses case and coin pouch
> 
> (and there is a surprising amount of room to spare)


Gorgeous Quadri, lovely color!  Love your pouches, especially the Claire V pouches!


----------



## seton

rosamonde said:


> OMG. I will have to spend some time poring through the thread, then--you are an inspiration! Love your style.



TY, GF! 





pbnjam said:


> So many cute patterns and colors. I've never been to their store but now I really want to.



Dude, you could cover your whole house in OK.  I hope to get something from the clothing line next fall. Regret missing out on this cute 1950s cat sweater. I woulda rocked it.




halfsquare said:


> In a small quadri satchel:
> blue & green pouches are Clare V
> wallet & white pouch with date are comme des garcon
> I'm not sure who makes the sunglasses case and coin pouch
> 
> (and there is a surprising amount of room to spare)




Yeah, the small quadri is deceptive. 
I love CDG SLGs. Hope to get something one of these days.


----------



## catsinthebag

I don't usually share my purse guts (!) but I am continually amazed at what a small Le Pliage tote can hold. Here's what was in my small LH bilberry LP yesterday:

Small and large Moleskine notebooks
Small reusable bag from Whole Foods
Sunglasses in case
Bottega Veneta lanyard for keys (keys not pictured, sorry)
Kleenex
Small Hermes Fourbi insert with:
  Small Celine wallet
  LV pouchette (with gum, hand sanitizer, eye drops, lip gloss, band aids, dental floss)
  Neutrogena hand creme
  Inhaler
  mints
  Kind bar and small chocolate bar
  2 pens
  pill case
And my iPhone (not pictured because I was using it to take the photo)

Also forgot to show my large water bottle. These bags are deceptively large and hold a ton!


----------



## rosamonde

catsinthebag said:


> I don't usually share my purse guts (!) but I am continually amazed at what a small Le Pliage tote can hold. Here's what was in my small LH bilberry LP yesterday:
> 
> Small and large Moleskine notebooks
> Small reusable bag from Whole Foods
> Sunglasses in case
> Bottega Veneta lanyard for keys (keys not pictured, sorry)
> Kleenex
> Small Hermes Fourbi insert with:
> Small Celine wallet
> LV pouchette (with gum, hand sanitizer, eye drops, lip gloss, band aids, dental floss)
> Neutrogena hand creme
> Inhaler
> mints
> Kind bar and small chocolate bar
> 2 pens
> pill case
> And my iPhone (not pictured because I was using it to take the photo)
> 
> Also forgot to show my large water bottle. These bags are deceptively large and hold a ton!
> 
> View attachment 2914669
> 
> View attachment 2914670
> 
> View attachment 2914671



Fun to see! This bag *does* hold a ton. Thanks for sharing.  

I love this thread!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

catsinthebag said:


> I don't usually share my purse guts (!) but I am continually amazed at what a small Le Pliage tote can hold. Here's what was in my small LH bilberry LP yesterday:
> 
> Small and large Moleskine notebooks
> Small reusable bag from Whole Foods
> Sunglasses in case
> Bottega Veneta lanyard for keys (keys not pictured, sorry)
> Kleenex
> Small Hermes Fourbi insert with:
> Small Celine wallet
> LV pouchette (with gum, hand sanitizer, eye drops, lip gloss, band aids, dental floss)
> Neutrogena hand creme
> Inhaler
> mints
> Kind bar and small chocolate bar
> 2 pens
> pill case
> And my iPhone (not pictured because I was using it to take the photo)
> 
> Also forgot to show my large water bottle. These bags are deceptively large and hold a ton!



Oodles and oodles of Goodles! I love this size.


----------



## mills

catsinthebag said:


> I don't usually share my purse guts (!) but I am continually amazed at what a small Le Pliage tote can hold. Here's what was in my small LH bilberry LP yesterday:
> 
> Small and large Moleskine notebooks
> Small reusable bag from Whole Foods
> Sunglasses in case
> Bottega Veneta lanyard for keys (keys not pictured, sorry)
> Kleenex
> Small Hermes Fourbi insert with:
> Small Celine wallet
> LV pouchette (with gum, hand sanitizer, eye drops, lip gloss, band aids, dental floss)
> Neutrogena hand creme
> Inhaler
> mints
> Kind bar and small chocolate bar
> 2 pens
> pill case
> And my iPhone (not pictured because I was using it to take the photo)
> 
> Also forgot to show my large water bottle. These bags are deceptively large and hold a ton!
> 
> View attachment 2914669
> 
> View attachment 2914670
> 
> View attachment 2914671



I'm not usually into bag inserts but I absolutely love that Hermes one, it's gorgeous.


----------



## catsinthebag

mills said:


> I'm not usually into bag inserts but I absolutely love that Hermes one, it's gorgeous.



Thanks! I got it to protect the inside of my Kelly, but it has proven surprisingly versatile.


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> I don't usually share my purse guts (!) but I am continually amazed at what a small Le Pliage tote can hold. Here's what was in my small LH bilberry LP yesterday:
> 
> Small and large Moleskine notebooks
> Small reusable bag from Whole Foods
> Sunglasses in case
> Bottega Veneta lanyard for keys (keys not pictured, sorry)
> Kleenex
> Small Hermes Fourbi insert with:
> Small Celine wallet
> LV pouchette (with gum, hand sanitizer, eye drops, lip gloss, band aids, dental floss)
> Neutrogena hand creme
> Inhaler
> mints
> Kind bar and small chocolate bar
> 2 pens
> pill case
> And my iPhone (not pictured because I was using it to take the photo)
> 
> Also forgot to show my large water bottle. These bags are deceptively large and hold a ton!
> 
> View attachment 2914669
> 
> View attachment 2914670
> 
> View attachment 2914671




Love the shots and those KINDs are addictive. 
What size Kelly do you use the Fourbi for? 28cm?


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> Love the shots and those KINDs are addictive.
> What size Kelly do you use the Fourbi for? 28cm?



Hi Seton! I use the small Fourbi in a 32 Kelly, and it's a perfect fit. I heard from another tPF-er that a large will fit in a 32 Kelly, but I tried the large and could barely get the bag closed. My Kelly is box, though, so there's not a lot of give...


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Hi Seton! I use the small Fourbi in a 32 Kelly, and it's a perfect fit. I heard from another tPF-er that a large will fit in a 32 Kelly, but I tried the large and could barely get the bag closed. My Kelly is box, though, so there's not a lot of give...





Thx! I heard that about the large Fourbi so this is good to know. My K32 is also Box so that makes sense.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> Thx! I heard that about the large Fourbi so this is good to know. My K32 is also Box so that makes sense.




Here's a couple of pics, first of small Fourbi in front of Kelly 32 and second with Fourbi inside Kelly. If I slide the Fourbi all the way to one side, there is enough extra room to slide a large sunglasses case in next to it. 

Hope this helps, and sorry to have veered OT!


----------



## EGBDF

catsinthebag said:


> Here's a couple of pics, first of small Fourbi in front of Kelly 32 and second with Fourbi inside Kelly. If I slide the Fourbi all the way to one side, there is enough extra room to slide a large sunglasses case in next to it.
> 
> Hope this helps, and sorry to have veered OT!
> 
> View attachment 2917792
> 
> View attachment 2917793



Oh my, I am droolingvery nice!


----------



## catsinthebag

EGBDF said:


> Oh my, I am droolingvery nice!



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

catsinthebag said:


> Here's a couple of pics, first of small Fourbi in front of Kelly 32 and second with Fourbi inside Kelly. If I slide the Fourbi all the way to one side, there is enough extra room to slide a large sunglasses case in next to it.
> 
> Hope this helps, and sorry to have veered OT!
> 
> View attachment 2917792
> 
> View attachment 2917793




Lovely bag!!!


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Here's a couple of pics, first of small Fourbi in front of Kelly 32 and second with Fourbi inside Kelly. If I slide the Fourbi all the way to one side, there is enough extra room to slide a large sunglasses case in next to it.
> 
> Hope this helps, and sorry to have veered OT!
> 
> View attachment 2917792
> 
> View attachment 2917793




Those are very helpful, TY! 
And that Rouge Vif is divine!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

All this stuff...in my 1899 Mint/Teal LP.


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> All this stuff...in my 1899 Mint/Teal LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919130



A lot!!
I love the green coin purse..is that one of the new colors?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> A lot!!
> 
> I love the green coin purse..is that one of the new colors?




Yes, I think so. I like bright colors...makes it easier to find.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> All this stuff...in my 1899 Mint/Teal LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919130




Yes, the 1899 holds a ton!!!  I love all of your colorful accessories, especially the LC pouchettes!!!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> All this stuff...in my 1899 Mint/Teal LP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2919130




poppy 3700! 
the others arent too shabby either. 

btw, looks like i will be in nj with a car the wk of the 15th. 
road trip?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> poppy 3700!
> the others arent too shabby either.
> 
> btw, looks like i will be in nj with a car the wk of the 15th.
> road trip?




Oh will it be a LC trip? : )


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh will it be a LC trip? : )




but of course! (we can go to gucci too, if u want)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> but of course! (we can go to gucci too, if u want)




Oh this could be dangerous!  : 0


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> but of course! (we can go to gucci too, if u want)


 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh this could be dangerous!  : 0


 
The two of you on a LC date, yes could be dangerous!!!!   Have a GREAT time (take some pics for us in the boutique if you can.....heehee)!!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> The two of you on a LC date, yes could be dangerous!!!!   Have a GREAT time (take some pics for us in the boutique if you can.....heehee)!!!!




I think seton is teasing. : ) right??? 

Could you imagine how much fun it would be if all us LC lovers got together for a Longchamp shopping spree?


----------



## rosamonde

cheidel said:


> The two of you on a LC date, yes could be dangerous!!!!   Have a GREAT time (take some pics for us in the boutique if you can.....heehee)!!!!



This...a thousand times this!

New Jersey is a bit far to drive from Alaska, though, isn't it, *Seton*?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I think seton is teasing. : ) right???
> 
> Could you imagine how much fun it would be if all us LC lovers got together for a Longchamp shopping spree?



Gasp! I never joke about shopping! It's a totally serious matter to ME! However, looks like the planets are not gonna aline this time.




rosamonde said:


> This...a thousand times this!
> 
> New Jersey is a bit far to drive from Alaska, though, isn't it, *Seton*?



We do have planes in Alaska, ya know? 
Are you planning on driving to S. America?


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> Gasp! I never joke about shopping! It's a totally serious matter to ME! However, looks like the planets are not gonna aline this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We do have planes in Alaska, ya know?
> Are you planning on driving to S. America?



Ha ha...upon closer reading, I suppose " i will be in nj with a car " does not necessarily mean you've brought the car with you the whole way.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

rosamonde said:


> Ha ha...upon closer reading, I suppose " i will be in nj with a car " does not necessarily mean you've brought the car with you the whole way.



Ha, ha! You are funny *rosamonde*. Made me laugh. No way...she would have to stop too often to post to tPF (unless of course *seton* you're arriving by limo!).


----------



## seton

from yesterday
Argile 1899
Poppy LPC pouch
the rest are other brands


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> from yesterday
> Argile 1899
> Poppy LPC pouch
> the rest are other brands



Love the color assortment! 
What is the greenish blue wallet? I really like the color.

I realize I have mostly darker colored pouches/slgs and it's so annoying using them in bags w/dark interiors. I'm gradually getting lighter/brighter colored ones too.


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> Love the color assortment!
> What is the greenish blue wallet? I really like the color.
> 
> I realize I have mostly darker colored pouches/slgs and it's so annoying using them in bags w/dark interiors. I'm gradually getting lighter/brighter colored ones too.





thx. 
The wallet is a Tods but I dont think they are offering the color this season. Very nice wallet BTW. As nice as my Bottega and Hermes wallets but for half the price and still made in Italy. 

The good news is that the color is still on trend and many other brands are doing it. I took a pic of it with Tiffany box and case so that you can compare the color to Tiffany blue. Tiffany makes Italian SLGs in this color but they call it "Light Teal".  Or Kate Spade makes this color a lot if u want a cheaper option. They call it "Fresh Air".


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> thx.
> The wallet is a Tods but I dont think they are offering the color this season. Very nice wallet BTW. As nice as my Bottega and Hermes wallets but for half the price and still made in Italy.
> 
> The good news is that the color is still on trend and many other brands are doing it. I took a pic of it with Tiffany box and case so that you can compare the color to Tiffany blue. Tiffany makes Italian SLGs in this color but they call it "Light Teal".  Or Kate Spade makes this color a lot if u want a cheaper option. They call it "Fresh Air".



Yes I do love this color!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> from yesterday
> Argile 1899
> Poppy LPC pouch
> the rest are other brands


Is that a grey LP?  Always love your accessories, especially love the yellow coin purse!


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Is that a grey LP?  Always love your accessories, especially love the yellow coin purse!




thx, yes, it's gray


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Not too much in my 2.0.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> thx, yes, it's gray




The grey is lovely!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not too much in my 2.0.
> 
> View attachment 2929362
> 
> 
> View attachment 2929364


 

Beautiful 2.0, and cute accessories, especially the lemon/yellow pouch!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> btw, looks like i will be in nj with a car the wk of the 15th.
> road trip?



Will you still be going to NJ the week of the 15th? I could meet you @ the SH mall. If you wanted to meet in NYC or at the WCommons, let me know. Either way, it would have to be in the evening after work for me (not available at all on Mon-Tues).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> from yesterday
> Argile 1899
> Poppy LPC pouch
> the rest are other brands



Digging that penguin...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Beautiful 2.0, and cute accessories, especially the lemon/yellow pouch!



Thank you! That little chicken coin purse has been getting a workout lately and I rarely go out anywhere without the yellow cuir pouch. I love its structure, how it's both soft and keeps its shape.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! That little chicken coin purse has been getting a workout lately and I rarely go out anywhere without the yellow cuir pouch. I love its structure, how it's both soft and keeps its shape.


Oh, the chicken coin purse is adorable!!!


----------



## sarahcrble

I have basic thing with me but i can post photos &#128532;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> from yesterday
> Argile 1899
> Poppy LPC pouch
> the rest are other brands



Chic as always Seton!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Not too much in my



Loving the subtleness of blue with black and the contrast of the colourful pouches inside. &#128153;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Switching out to the MLH planetes after carrying the LLH planetes for weeks. The first thing after I retrieved the MLH from storage (I store all my LC bags handles down in a pillow case, and all stacked up), is that there is a slight indent at the back of the back where the strap laid (as of second pic). The same is with both of my LM Metal bags. Honestly, I wish I can hang them instead but my door can't take hanging storage ideas. All right, rant aside. 

I had my usual essentials in the MLH today but trying out a new Bag in Bag organiser. It works beautifully but I will need to do some needlework to make two pockets into a large pocket, both inside and outside of the organiser so that I can fit my wallet and big pack of antibacterial wipes and tissues. Happy that it gave the bag structure.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to the MLH planetes after carrying the LLH planetes for weeks. The first thing after I retrieved the MLH from storage (I store all my LC bags handles down in a pillow case, and all stacked up), is that there is a slight indent at the back of the back where the strap laid (as of second pic). The same is with both of my LM Metal bags. Honestly, I wish I can hang them instead but my door can't take hanging storage ideas. All right, rant aside.
> 
> I had my usual essentials in the MLH today but trying out a new Bag in Bag organiser. It works beautifully but I will need to do some needlework to make two pockets into a large pocket, both inside and outside of the organiser so that I can fit my wallet and big pack of antibacterial wipes and tissues. Happy that it gave the bag structure.


 
Love the Planetes, and the organizer adds a nice pop of color!!!    If you can possibly store with the handles upright that might prevent future indentions.  But that side of the bag will be against your body, so not noticeable.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to the MLH planetes after carrying the LLH planetes for weeks. The first thing after I retrieved the MLH from storage (I store all my LC bags handles down in a pillow case, and all stacked up), is that there is a slight indent at the back of the back where the strap laid (as of second pic). The same is with both of my LM Metal bags. Honestly, I wish I can hang them instead but my door can't take hanging storage ideas. All right, rant aside.
> 
> I had my usual essentials in the MLH today but trying out a new Bag in Bag organiser. It works beautifully but I will need to do some needlework to make two pockets into a large pocket, both inside and outside of the organiser so that I can fit my wallet and big pack of antibacterial wipes and tissues. Happy that it gave the bag structure.




hey, welcome back!
ur organizer is really nice. 

I learned from my leather bags to never store with the handles down. I store all LPs and Planets flat on side, inside LC dustbags. I separate light colored handle LPs from the brown handle ones just in case.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to the MLH planetes after carrying the LLH planetes for weeks. The first thing after I retrieved the MLH from storage (I store all my LC bags handles down in a pillow case, and all stacked up), is that there is a slight indent at the back of the back where the strap laid (as of second pic). The same is with both of my LM Metal bags. Honestly, I wish I can hang them instead but my door can't take hanging storage ideas. All right, rant aside.
> 
> I had my usual essentials in the MLH today but trying out a new Bag in Bag organiser. It works beautifully but I will need to do some needlework to make two pockets into a large pocket, both inside and outside of the organiser so that I can fit my wallet and big pack of antibacterial wipes and tissues. Happy that it gave the bag structure.



I like that organizer.
I sometimes have to change my storage  method when I discover creases in my Longchamps.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the Planetes, and the organizer adds a nice pop of color!!!    If you can possibly store with the handles upright that might prevent future indentions.  But that side of the bag will be against your body, so not noticeable.



Thank you C! I wish I  can  adopt your storage  method but can't. It seems there is no way to store the handles upright as the bags won't stand and the storage compartment they are in presently fits them only when they are lying flat down. I might try stacking fewer bags on top of each other or look for another storage option. Shall see how it goes. Oh yes, I did try consoling myself that only I know the crease is there as it is against me. &#128546;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> hey, welcome back!
> ur organizer is really nice.
> 
> I learned from my leather bags to never store with the handles down. I store all LPs and Planets flat on side, inside LC dustbags. I separate light colored handle LPs from the brown handle ones just in case.



Hi hi Seton! I'm so missing PF and all of you here. Life had been getting in the way of bags. &#128517; Looks like I really need to find an alternative for my LCs. Thanks for sharing your tip. I will bear that in mind.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> I like that organizer.
> I sometimes have to change my storage  method when I discover creases in my Longchamps.



Thank you EGBDG! It was really cheap and I didn't expect it to work as well as it did. I do love pouches but they kinda slowed me down when I need to get to my wallet and cards quickly. An organiser is my best bet. I have the Purse to Go from Purse Bling for my LLHs. It is adjustable to fit in the MLH but I didn't favour the extra bulge so bought this one. I just undid the stitches on two of the pockets and they now fit my wallet and huge tissues perfectly, leaving me with extra space in the middle for a water bottle and a book. Yay! 

Looks like it's time for me to change my storage method too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Switching out to the MLH planetes after carrying the LLH planetes for weeks. The first thing after I retrieved the MLH from storage (I store all my LC bags handles down in a pillow case, and all stacked up), is that there is a slight indent at the back of the back where the strap laid (as of second pic). The same is with both of my LM Metal bags. Honestly, I wish I can hang them instead but my door can't take hanging storage ideas. All right, rant aside.
> 
> I had my usual essentials in the MLH today but trying out a new Bag in Bag organiser. It works beautifully but I will need to do some needlework to make two pockets into a large pocket, both inside and outside of the organiser so that I can fit my wallet and big pack of antibacterial wipes and tissues. Happy that it gave the bag structure.



Lovely planetes, dent or no dent! The bag organizer is nice, too. Like the color on that one.

Do you actually bend the handles back or is the imprint from bag handles that pressed into other bags? I store my neos flat in pillow cases with the handles flat and use one case per bag and then lay them on top of each other.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Loving the subtleness of blue with black and the contrast of the colourful pouches inside. &#128153;



Thanks! I almost returned the 2.0 because it was just so small but I had to get over my "tiny bags don't work for me" thing and embrace the cuteness and stylishness of her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely planetes, dent or no dent! The bag organizer is nice, too. Like the color on that one.
> 
> Do you actually bend the handles back or is the imprint from bag handles that pressed into other bags? I store my neos flat in pillow cases with the handles flat and use one case per bag and then lay them on top of each other.



Thank you glitter_pixie! I did bend the handles back of each bag and then store each LC flat in a pillow case, then each case is stacked upon another. I am guessing the weight of all bags pressed upon each other caused the indent. 

My short handled LPs had no indents so my guess is your Neos should be fine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I almost returned the 2.0 because it was just so small but I had to get over my "tiny bags don't work for me" thing and embrace the cuteness and stylishness of her.



But it's so adorable and look at how you've worked it so well.  I totally understand about that sentiment. I used to only carry big bags and still do actually (whenever I go on outings with my child) but whenever the opportunity arise for me to carry a smaller bag.... I just feel so free and light, if that makes sense.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my small Le Pliage Cuir.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my small Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 2941925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941926





You shopped at HB w/o me? 
Cute mirror!


----------



## MMaiko

I'm always surprised with how much these hold!  Thank you for the pic Glitter_pixie, that helps show just how much will fit in the small size.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> You shopped at HB w/o me?
> Cute mirror!



I know...I'm such a B....


----------



## Glitter_pixie

MMaiko said:


> I'm always surprised with how much these hold!  Thank you for the pic Glitter_pixie, that helps show just how much will fit in the small size.



You're welcome! It surprises me, too! I have a feeling I won't be keeping the med Le Pliage Cuir when it arrives from Nordies...kinda thinkin' it'll be too big??? 
Time will tell.

I think back to my first small (mini) Le Pliage...I thought "this won't hold much" but I kept filling it and filling it up...my first impression was wrong.


----------



## mbaldino

Glitter_pixie said:


> You're welcome! It surprises me, too! I have a feeling I won't be keeping the med Le Pliage Cuir when it arrives from Nordies...kinda thinkin' it'll be too big???
> 
> Time will tell.
> 
> 
> 
> I think back to my first small (mini) Le Pliage...I thought "this won't hold much" but I kept filling it and filling it up...my first impression was wrong.




I love my small cherry too. It holds so much with room left over. I have the nice leather sag when I carry it. 

The medium was definitely too large for me. 

I can't wait to get more colors in the small size. I'm thinking black next or maybe a new fun fall color.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my small Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 2941925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941926




Lovely accessories, didn't realize it could hold so much.  That's good to know.  Is that the red or poppy LC pouchette?  Love your MK card holder too!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my small Le Pliage Cuir.
> 
> View attachment 2941925
> 
> 
> View attachment 2941926



Nice goodies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my



Wow, like everyone is, I am surprised it can fit so much. I just saw a medium in bilberry and the color is divine..lovely rainbow of accessories! &#128156;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128150;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Lovely accessories, didn't realize it could hold so much.  That's good to know.  Is that the red or poppy LC pouchette?  Love your MK card holder too!




Poppy. 

Thanks on the MK. I'm not a fan of MK...I have one very small barrel shaped bag and that's it but I really like the shiny card cases! I have looked at other brands but like MKs the best for number of card slots, flashiness (easy to see) and price.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow, like everyone is, I am surprised it can fit so much. I just saw a medium in bilberry and the color is divine..lovely rainbow of accessories! &#128156;&#128155;&#128154;&#128153;&#128150;







EGBDF said:


> Nice goodies!





Thanks!


----------



## seton

doing a morning grocery run


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> doing a morning grocery run



The little striped purse is so cute! What is it? Not Henri B?


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> The little striped purse is so cute! What is it? Not Henri B?




you got it! but it's old, like 7 yrs old


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> doing a morning grocery run


 

Gorgeous, bilberry is growing on me.    Is that the larger discontinued pouchette?   It's lovely, and love the matching Laduree!


----------



## cheidel

Inside LLH camel LP:  
Pockets Plus Organizer (pursebling.com), with rain pouch in outside pocket
LC pouchettes small camel holds portable charger and cables, large indigo holds makeup.
LC lemon coin pouch holds cough drops, gum, Alieve. 
Vera Bradley small pouch (Provencal color) holds license, credit cards, cash
light blue leather pen/pencil case 
black croc eyeglass case 
purple M-edge leather Kindle case 
black leather Franklin Covey Zip Planner


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH camel LP:
> Pockets Plus Organizer (pursebling.com), with rain pouch in outside pocket
> LC pouchettes small camel holds portable charger and cables, large indigo holds makeup.
> LC lemon coin pouch holds cough drops, gum, Alieve.
> Vera Bradley small pouch (Provencal color) holds license, credit cards, cash
> light blue leather pen/pencil case
> black croc eyeglass case
> purple M-edge leather Kindle case
> black leather Franklin Covey Zip Planner




your best one yet!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH camel LP



So neat and organised. Loving it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> your best one yet!


Thank you, that is too cute!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So neat and organised. Loving it!


Thank you!  Love the new Avatar.


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH camel LP:
> Pockets Plus Organizer (pursebling.com), with rain pouch in outside pocket
> LC pouchettes small camel holds portable charger and cables, large indigo holds makeup.
> LC lemon coin pouch holds cough drops, gum, Alieve.
> Vera Bradley small pouch (Provencal color) holds license, credit cards, cash
> light blue leather pen/pencil case
> black croc eyeglass case
> purple M-edge leather Kindle case
> black leather Franklin Covey Zip Planner


Very organized indeed! I think I need a separate pen case too. Usually I just try to fit everything in the cosmetic case. 


seton said:


> doing a morning grocery run


Love all the purples! So pretty!


----------



## pbnjam

Empty with flash



Filled 



Stuff taken out


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> Filled
> View attachment 2944002
> 
> 
> Stuff taken out
> View attachment 2944003



The lining is so nice!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> Filled
> View attachment 2944002
> 
> 
> Stuff taken out
> View attachment 2944003



Beautiful bag...love the lining.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH camel LP:
> Pockets Plus Organizer (pursebling.com), with rain pouch in outside pocket
> LC pouchettes small camel holds portable charger and cables, large indigo holds makeup.
> LC lemon coin pouch holds cough drops, gum, Alieve.
> Vera Bradley small pouch (Provencal color) holds license, credit cards, cash
> light blue leather pen/pencil case
> black croc eyeglass case
> purple M-edge leather Kindle case
> black leather Franklin Covey Zip Planner


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Very organized indeed! I think I need a separate pen case too. Usually I just try to fit everything in the cosmetic case.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HandbagDiva354 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you ladies!
Click to expand...


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> Filled
> View attachment 2944002
> 
> 
> Stuff taken out
> View attachment 2944003


 
Very neatly organized.  CH pouch twins....  Love the owl coin pouch!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> The lining is so nice!


 


HandbagDiva354 said:


> Beautiful bag...love the lining.


 


cheidel said:


> Very neatly organized.  CH pouch twins....  Love the owl coin pouch!


 
Thank you all!


----------



## FinFun

Just got my LP Neo medium, and hauled a lot of stuff home from work in it. For a medium size bag this one can really hold so much! This is by no means my usual lot, I had a smaller bag with me when I went to buy the Neo, and ended up dumping everything into my Neo when I left for home. Didn't need a separate computer bag for my laptop, yey!


Looks like an averege bag:







Holds a ton:
-laptop, notebook and notepad
-MK Bedford convertible shoulder bag
-Furla wallet
-Marimekko purses for all my small stuff and makeup
-a small yellow crossbody
-keys, pens
-beanie


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> ACH]



The butterfly lining is my fave of all the LC linings. So pretty. Love the OK wallet too!





FinFun said:


> Just got my LP Neo medium, and hauled a lot of stuff home from work in it. For a medium size bag this one can really hold so much! This is by no means my usual lot, I had a smaller bag with me when I went to buy the Neo, and ended up dumping everything into my Neo when I left for home. Didn't need a separate computer bag for my laptop, yey!
> 
> 
> Looks like an averege bag:
> 
> Holds a ton:
> -laptop, notebook and notepad
> -MK Bedford convertible shoulder bag
> -Furla wallet
> -Marimekko purses for all my small stuff and makeup
> -a small yellow crossbody
> -keys, pens
> -beanie




That's amazing! Youre off to a great start! 



Carrying Paprika Foulonne today with Lagoon LM Cuir


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> The butterfly lining is my fave of all the LC linings. So pretty. Love the OK wallet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! Youre off to a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying Paprika Foulonne today with Lagoon LM Cuir



Paprika is soo pretty!  I finally went to the OK store. And to think I've been in the area just never knew the store was right there. It's a cute shop.


----------



## tflowers921

I love this thread! Everything that's in my medium gunmetal LP [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> doing a morning grocery run




Purrrty! Is that bilberry or Navy?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001




Oh now that is sooo cool...luv the interior and luv the "stuff!" Is that an owl coin pouch?

Thanks for the peek inside.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

FinFun said:


> Just got my LP Neo medium, and hauled a lot of stuff home from work in it. For a medium size bag this one can really hold so much! This is by no means my usual lot, I had a smaller bag with me when I went to buy the Neo, and ended up dumping everything into my Neo when I left for home. Didn't need a separate computer bag for my laptop, yey!
> 
> 
> Looks like an averege bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holds a ton:
> -laptop, notebook and notepad
> -MK Bedford convertible shoulder bag
> -Furla wallet
> -Marimekko purses for all my small stuff and makeup
> -a small yellow crossbody
> -keys, pens
> -beanie




Very nice! You can't go wrong with black. How do you like the Furla wallet?


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Carrying Paprika Foulonne today with Lagoon LM Cuir




Love the contrasting colors. Lusting over the lagoon LM Cuir. I've gotta thing for blue bags and accessories.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> I love this thread! Everything that's in my medium gunmetal LP [emoji5]&#65039;




That's a good looking bag! I like the houndstooth wallet.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> The butterfly lining is my fave of all the LC linings. So pretty. Love the OK wallet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! Youre off to a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying Paprika Foulonne today with Lagoon LM Cuir


Lovely Foulonne, beautiful color.  Very pretty lagoon accessories!


----------



## FinFun

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very nice! You can't go wrong with black. How do you like the Furla wallet?




I really love the wallet, it's a lovely pearl grey color in Saffiano leather, it's one of those wallets that I know will last forever  Has lots of compartments and is quite spacious but not bulky.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> Filled
> View attachment 2944002
> 
> 
> Stuff taken out
> View attachment 2944003



The liner in this! so gorgeous!


----------



## HesitantShopper

FinFun said:


> Just got my LP Neo medium, and hauled a lot of stuff home from work in it. For a medium size bag this one can really hold so much! This is by no means my usual lot, I had a smaller bag with me when I went to buy the Neo, and ended up dumping everything into my Neo when I left for home. Didn't need a separate computer bag for my laptop, yey!
> 
> 
> Looks like an averege bag:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holds a ton:
> -laptop, notebook and notepad
> -MK Bedford convertible shoulder bag
> -Furla wallet
> -Marimekko purses for all my small stuff and makeup
> -a small yellow crossbody
> -keys, pens
> -beanie



Unreal you would not guess it can hold that much, including another purse lol


----------



## vickyjp

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> Filled
> View attachment 2944002
> 
> 
> Stuff taken out
> View attachment 2944003


 
@pbnjam love your Roseau Croco. I purchased the black version recently but am finding it a little big [but still love it]. I think I got the "work bag" size. Which size is yours?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> That's a good looking bag! I like the houndstooth wallet.



Thanks GP! It's Michael Kors. I love houndstooth but I thought it wouldn't go with much in a full tote so I like it as an accent


----------



## pbnjam

vickyjp said:


> @pbnjam love your Roseau Croco. I purchased the black version recently but am finding it a little big [but still love it]. I think I got the "work bag" size. Which size is yours?


Thank you!  I don't have the bag to look at the tag right now. I got it from Bloomingdales and they called it a small.


HesitantShopper said:


> The liner in this! so gorgeous!


Thank you! It's a wonderful bonus to have butterflies on the lining.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Oh now that is sooo cool...luv the interior and luv the "stuff!" Is that an owl coin pouch?
> 
> Thanks for the peek inside.



Thanks GP! Yup it's an owl coin purse from Bath and Body works. First saw it from Coach what's in your bag thread. Love getting inspiration from these threads.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

FinFun said:


> I really love the wallet, it's a lovely pearl grey color in Saffiano leather, it's one of those wallets that I know will last forever  Has lots of compartments and is quite spacious but not bulky.



I saw a couple of the Furla wallets on sale at OFF FIFTH Saks Ave but didn't pull the trigger on one at this point. Good to know you like it and it's not bulky. I may have to add one to my collection.

I have several wallets from various brands/designers and change them out after a month so I have the fun of using different types. I have a very pretty Kate Spade and normally really like her wallets, but the one I'm using (and insisting on using until tomorrow) is quilted and too bulky...I'm going to retire that one for good (i.e. eBay).


----------



## seton

back to my most used LP - slate


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> back to my most used LP - slate



I like this color...Slate is also called taupe?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like this color...Slate is also called taupe?




yep


----------



## tflowers921

Does anybody have a LC LP backpack that they can do this for??


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> back to my most used LP - slate


 
Slate/Taupe is a lovely color and so pretty with all of your fab, and lovely accessories!


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2945833
> 
> View attachment 2945835
> 
> View attachment 2945837
> 
> I love this thread! Everything that's in my medium gunmetal LP [emoji5]&#65039;




Very pretty and lovely accessories!


----------



## tflowers921

Thank you cheidel! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## Jenniedel

Essentials for work-related travel:

MacBook Air
Moleskine notebook
Wallet
Coin purse
Passport
Sunnies
3 pouches for cosmetics, pens & whatnots, receipts & tickets
Earphones
iPhone (used to snap photo)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> back to my most used LP - slate



love the earthy tones of all accessories and the bag. Slate is such an amazing colour.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jenniedel said:


> Essentials for work-related travel:]



The  contrast of red with blue is perfect and amazing that the bag holds so much.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Jenniedel said:


> Essentials for work-related travel:



Love all the interior action!


----------



## cheidel

Jenniedel said:


> Essentials for work-related travel:
> 
> MacBook Air
> Moleskine notebook
> Wallet
> Coin purse
> Passport
> Sunnies
> 3 pouches for cosmetics, pens & whatnots, receipts & tickets
> Earphones
> iPhone (used to snap photo)
> View attachment 2954167


Gorgeous bag, and lovely, colorful accessories!


----------



## Naminami

pringirl said:


> New purseket from Etsy!! &#128149;


Hello. Is a purseket make the lc heavier?


----------



## Esquared72

Jenniedel said:


> Essentials for work-related travel:
> 
> MacBook Air
> Moleskine notebook
> Wallet
> Coin purse
> Passport
> Sunnies
> 3 pouches for cosmetics, pens & whatnots, receipts & tickets
> Earphones
> iPhone (used to snap photo)
> View attachment 2954167




Love all of your bright colors...it's like there's a party in your bag!! [emoji322][emoji322]


----------



## pringirl

Naminami said:


> Hello. Is a purseket make the lc heavier?



Not really. It's prob just 20~30g more.


----------



## Jenniedel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The  contrast of red with blue is perfect and amazing that the bag holds so much.







Glitter_pixie said:


> Love all the interior action!







cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag, and lovely, colorful accessories!







eehlers said:


> Love all of your bright colors...it's like there's a party in your bag!! [emoji322][emoji322]




Thank you, dears, for appreciating! It just seems more cheerful to have a variety of colors in there. Also easier to quickly find whatever I need in this huge bag.


----------



## Jenniedel

pringirl said:


> Not really. It's prob just 20~30g more.




I've never used a purse organizer as I'm more into pouches, but I'm getting more & more convinced that I need one in my life!


----------



## Naminami

pringirl said:


> Not really. It's prob just 20~30g more.



Thanks.
Is it large/medium size? (The purseket)


----------



## LVBagLady

pbnjam said:


> Empty with flash
> View attachment 2944001
> 
> 
> Filled
> View attachment 2944002
> 
> 
> Stuff taken out
> View attachment 2944003



I love your blue owl!


----------



## pbnjam

LVBagLady said:


> I love your blue owl!


Thank you! Bath and Body works should bring it back.


----------



## cheidel

Inside LLH Deep Red LP:

Black leather Franklin Covey Planner
LC pouchette, blue
JA leather Take A Trip pouch
Leather yellow rose coin purse
Kindle (Built Paisley Cover)
JA King of Clubs Bi-fold Wallet (carried inside JA pouch)
Umbrella
(Eyeglass case, Lemon LC coin purse)


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH Deep Red LP:
> 
> Black leather Franklin Covey Planner
> LC pouchette, blue
> JA leather Take A Trip pouch
> Leather yellow rose coin purse
> Kindle (Built Paisley Cover)
> JA King of Clubs Bi-fold Wallet (carried inside JA pouch)
> Umbrella
> (Eyeglass case, Lemon LC coin purse)






Love how you list it all. Your organizer looks great against the tan interior of the Deep Red LP.

All the colors look great together. I really like the yellow rose coin purse.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love how you list it all. Your organizer looks great against the tan interior of the Deep Red LP.
> 
> All the colors look great together. I really like the yellow rose coin purse.


Thank you GP!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH Deep



You hid a rainbow in your LLH! goodies galore. I love all the 'guts' and now seeing how the JA pouch compares against the LC pouchette, I can't wait for mine to arrive! Thank you for sharing. &#128522;


----------



## LVBagLady

Longchamp Oiseaux


----------



## cheidel

LVBagLady said:


> Longchamp Oiseaux


Beautiful bag, and love all of your accessories!


----------



## big bad mama

seton said:


> The butterfly lining is my fave of all the LC linings. So pretty. Love the OK wallet too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's amazing! Youre off to a great start!
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying Paprika Foulonne today with Lagoon LM Cuir


Hi Seton! Is that the Foulonne document holder?


----------



## Naminami

LVBagLady said:


> Longchamp Oiseaux



Cute


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH Deep Red LP:
> 
> Black leather Franklin Covey Planner
> LC pouchette, blue
> JA leather Take A Trip pouch
> Leather yellow rose coin purse
> Kindle (Built Paisley Cover)
> JA King of Clubs Bi-fold Wallet (carried inside JA pouch)
> Umbrella
> (Eyeglass case, Lemon LC coin purse)


Lots of fun and colorful accessories! The king of clubs is very cute!


LVBagLady said:


> Longchamp Oiseaux


Love all of your LV slgs. Do you like gingermints? Sounds interesting. I like to carry a lot of mints too.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH Deep Red LP:
> 
> Black leather Franklin Covey Planner
> LC pouchette, blue
> JA leather Take A Trip pouch
> Leather yellow rose coin purse
> Kindle (Built Paisley Cover)
> JA King of Clubs Bi-fold Wallet (carried inside JA pouch)
> Umbrella
> (Eyeglass case, Lemon LC coin purse)



This looks fabulous! Well done! The JA pouch looks great with the Indigo pouch.





LVBagLady said:


> Longchamp Oiseaux



Very nice!


----------



## seton

big bad mama said:


> Hi Seton! Is that the Foulonne document holder?




Hi, when I bought it, it was called "briefcase" but I see that it is now called "document holder" on the website so, yes!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Lots of fun and colorful accessories! The king of clubs is very cute!
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seton said:
> 
> 
> 
> This looks fabulous! Well done! The JA pouch looks great with the Indigo pouch.
> 
> 
> Thank you, I have fallen in love with the JA pouches!
Click to expand...


----------



## tflowers921

The LP medium short handle seems even bigger than the medium long handle. For comparison, the first pic includes my Tory Burch Ella that I switched out of (which is huge) and was able to fit all this in my MSH: 
Full size iPad 
Sunglasses 
Full size 8x10 planner 
Ipsy pouch 
LesportSac pouch 
Keys 
Express clutch bag 
MK wallet 
These bags are like magic with how much they fit without overflowing


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> Longchamp Oiseaux




Wheee! Love all of this...and the Trader Joe's Gingermints! : )


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956926
> View attachment 2956927
> 
> The LP medium short handle seems even bigger than the medium long handle. For comparison, the first pic includes my Tory Burch Ella that I switched out of (which is huge) and was able to fit all this in my MSH:
> Full size iPad
> Sunglasses
> Full size 8x10 planner
> Ipsy pouch
> LesportSac pouch
> Keys
> Express clutch bag
> MK wallet
> These bags are like magic with how much they fit without overflowing


Yes, they hold a ton!  I also have the TB Ella tote in black.....twinsies!!!


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wheee! Love all of this...and the Trader Joe's Gingermints! : )



I'm hooked on gingermints.


----------



## tflowers921

cheidel said:


> Yes, they hold a ton!  I also have the TB Ella tote in black.....twinsies!!!




Yay! I love my ella, and I got it on sale! [emoji6] that bag fits literally everything, it's huge!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

In my small short handled..

Coach wallet

Michael Kors pouch(my phone drops in this and it holds, my pills, lippy, nail care etc.. )

Roots Coin purse


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 2956926
> View attachment 2956927
> 
> The LP medium short handle seems even bigger than the medium long handle. For comparison, the first pic includes my Tory Burch Ella that I switched out of (which is huge) and was able to fit all this in my MSH:
> Full size iPad
> Sunglasses
> Full size 8x10 planner
> Ipsy pouch
> LesportSac pouch
> Keys
> Express clutch bag
> MK wallet
> These bags are like magic with how much they fit without overflowing




thumbs up 





HesitantShopper said:


> In my small short handled..
> 
> Coach wallet
> 
> Michael Kors pouch(my phone drops in this and it holds, my pills, lippy, nail care etc.. )
> 
> Roots Coin purse




Wish we had a Roots here.


----------



## Chanticleer

Hello Ladies!  I have a question.  I want to buy an LC cosmetic/toiletry case.  I see they are two different items on the BagShop website.  On the Forum, I see that many of you have this item, but I wonder which one you have and the pros and cons of each.  I didn't realize there were two versions.  Thank you in advance!!


----------



## EGBDF

Chanticleer said:


> Hello Ladies!  I have a question.  I want to buy an LC cosmetic/toiletry case.  I see they are two different items on the BagShop website.  On the Forum, I see that many of you have this item, but I wonder which one you have and the pros and cons of each.  I didn't realize there were two versions.  Thank you in advance!!



They are a bit different in size, from different seasons.
Here is some more info
http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/my-new-lc-pouchette-895378.html


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Wish we had a Roots here.


They ship worldwide


----------



## Glitter_pixie

LVBagLady said:


> I'm hooked on gingermints.




Ha ha! I stopped at a TJoe's tonight and made sure to grab a tin of the Gingermints and it made me think of you!


----------



## LVBagLady

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ha ha! I stopped at a TJoe's tonight and made sure to grab a tin of the Gingermints and it made me think of you!



Too funny. I don't have a Trader Joe's close by. My friend gets them for me when she goes.


----------



## cheidel

tflowers921 said:


> Yay! I love my ella, and I got it on sale! [emoji6] that bag fits literally everything, it's huge!!


I got mine on sale at Nordies a few months ago!  It is huge, I love it!!!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> In my small short handled..
> 
> Coach wallet
> 
> Michael Kors pouch(my phone drops in this and it holds, my pills, lippy, nail care etc.. )
> 
> Roots Coin purse


Simplicity at it's best!  Cute bag, and the accessories look great!


----------



## Chanticleer

EGBDF said:


> They are a bit different in size, from different seasons.
> 
> Here is some more info
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/my-new-lc-
> pouchette-895378.


----------



## Chanticleer

EGBDF said:


> They are a bit different in size, from different seasons.
> 
> Here is some more info
> 
> http://forum.purseblog.com/longchamp/my-new-lc-pouchette-895378.html




Thank you EGBDF.  I was just wondering which one the ladies on here preferred and why.  I've never seen them in person, so I'm unsure which would be better.


----------



## seton

Chanticleer said:


> Thank you EGBDF.  I was just wondering which one the ladies on here preferred and why.  I've never seen them in person, so I'm unsure which would be better.



of the 2 sizes avail on BS, I prefer the 3700, which is the current size. It's versatile to be used for many purposes. The 2547 (discontinued) is very roomy for most mid-size bags; I find it works best as a travel pouch when I carry more than usual.


----------



## seton

Since I am here, today
1899 beige
2546 beige
3700 amethyst
black foulonne
mulberry pouch
KS bee
hermes twilly


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> In my small short handled..
> 
> Coach wallet
> 
> Michael Kors pouch(my phone drops in this and it holds, my pills, lippy, nail care etc.. )
> 
> Roots Coin purse




Really nice! I love how much the small can hold. Pretty color.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Since I am here, today
> 1899 beige
> 2546 beige
> 3700 amethyst
> black foulonne
> mulberry pouch
> KS bee
> hermes twilly




Ooo....Mulberry pouch...luv that rich pink. All these look good with the lovely Ms. SoL.


----------



## MahoganyQT

cheidel said:


> Inside LLH Deep Red LP:
> 
> Black leather Franklin Covey Planner
> LC pouchette, blue
> JA leather Take A Trip pouch
> Leather yellow rose coin purse
> Kindle (Built Paisley Cover)
> JA King of Clubs Bi-fold Wallet (carried inside JA pouch)
> Umbrella
> (Eyeglass case, Lemon LC coin purse)




Pretty bag and cases! I love it all especially the JA pouch.


----------



## Naminami

seton said:


> Since I am here, today
> 1899 beige
> 2546 beige
> 3700 amethyst
> black foulonne
> mulberry pouch
> KS bee
> hermes twilly



Adore you lc collections. Just wondering if you snap all your lc's collection on one picture


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LVBagLady said:


> Longchamp Oiseaux



Everything is coordinated beautifully. I have the same giraffe! Loving the cage bag. The more I see it, the more I am in love with it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> These bags are like magic with how much they fit without overflowing



Agree that they fit so much, and so well at the same time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> In my small short handled..]



Love the mini SH. It is one of my most used LC as well. Is that a red or deep red? It's gorgeous!


----------



## LVBagLady

frenziedhandbag said:


> Everything is coordinated beautifully. I have the same giraffe! Loving the cage bag. The more I see it, the more I am in love with it.



Do you live in the New England area? I'm curious because the giraffe is like a mascot or symbol for a popular grocery store in the New England area. A lot of customers and employees have this giraffe. The store sometimes carries the giraffe at a discounted price.
I love the cage bag.  I ended up getting it in both colors. The pink coordinates with my Northface spring jacket.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Since I am here, today
> 1899 beige
> 2546 beige
> 3700 amethyst
> black foulonne
> mulberry pouch
> KS bee
> hermes twilly



Nice Mulberry and the twilly looks great.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Really nice! I love how much the small can hold. Pretty color.



Thank you it holds a remarkable amount despite being dubbed 'small' lol


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the mini SH. It is one of my most used LC as well. Is that a red or deep red? It's gorgeous!



Thank you, hmm i would say it goes more on the deep side definitely not a candied apple red.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Since I am here, today
> 1899 beige
> 2546 beige
> 3700 amethyst
> black foulonne
> mulberry pouch
> KS bee
> hermes twilly



such a pretty array of colors!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Simplicity at it's best!  Cute bag, and the accessories look great!



Thank you! it functions well and looks good, so a total win there lol


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir
View attachment 2958712


----------



## Chanticleer

seton said:


> of the 2 sizes avail on BS, I prefer the 3700, which is the current size. It's versatile to be used for many purposes. The 2547 (discontinued) is very roomy for most mid-size bags; I find it works best as a travel pouch when I carry more than usual.




Thank you, Seton!  You've helped me make my decision!!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir
> View attachment 2958712


 
That Cuir is such a beautiful color, nice accessories especially the TB wallet!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir
> View attachment 2958712



Nice! look at all it holds plus i bet more could be crammed in lol


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir




I missed this. Love that Bilberry LP Cuir.

TB accessories are some of my favorites. I see pistachios! Yum.


Here's what I carried in my Quadri Crossbody, which isn't too much.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I missed this. Love that Bilberry LP Cuir.
> 
> TB accessories are some of my favorites. I see pistachios! Yum.
> 
> 
> Here's what I carried in my Quadri Crossbody, which isn't too much.
> 
> View attachment 2962265




the LPC wallet and pouch looks great together


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> I missed this. Love that Bilberry LP Cuir.
> 
> TB accessories are some of my favorites. I see pistachios! Yum.
> 
> 
> Here's what I carried in my Quadri Crossbody, which isn't too much.
> 
> View attachment 2962265


Lovely accessories, and I love the Owls!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Here's what I carried in my Quadri Crossbody, which isn't too much.



I love all the colors but I must say the owls stole the show. So adorable! Heart them!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Thank you, hmm i would say it goes more on the deep side definitely not a candied apple red.



Great to know. Thank you, sounds like just the way I like it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir]



I won't ever get tired of seeing the bilberry cuir. It is my favourite 
Cuir color to date.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> the LPC wallet and pouch looks great together





cheidel said:


> Lovely accessories, and I love the Owls!





frenziedhandbag said:


> I love all the colors but I must say the owls stole the show. So adorable! Heart them!



*seton*: that's a big compliment to me...I consider you our LC coordination fashion Queen! 

*chiedel* and *frenzied*: I found that card case at a Strawberry shop in NYC. I couldn't resist it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH LP.




In my Lagoon MIF LM Cuir:




In my "no brand" recycled pouch I'm packing all this:




In my MIF LP Cuir (Yellow) all these eye wear care items:




In my MIC Green LP coin case stuff for my iPhone:





(And my MIC 3700 Poppy LP cosmetics pouch carries my feminine products.)


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2970961
> 
> 
> In my Lagoon MIF LM Cuir:
> 
> View attachment 2970963
> 
> 
> In my "no brand" recycled pouch I'm packing all this:
> 
> View attachment 2970967
> 
> 
> In my MIF LP Cuir (Yellow) all these eye wear care items:
> 
> View attachment 2970971
> 
> 
> In my MIC Green LP coin case stuff for my iPhone:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970973
> 
> 
> (And my MIC 3700 Poppy LP cosmetics pouch carries my feminine products.)




love it! great contrast of textures and colors, which is what i like. 
lc slgs are such fun!


----------



## herro.squirrely

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2970961
> 
> 
> In my Lagoon MIF LM Cuir:
> 
> View attachment 2970963
> 
> 
> In my "no brand" recycled pouch I'm packing all this:
> 
> View attachment 2970967
> 
> 
> In my MIF LP Cuir (Yellow) all these eye wear care items:
> 
> View attachment 2970971
> 
> 
> In my MIC Green LP coin case stuff for my iPhone:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970973
> 
> 
> (And my MIC 3700 Poppy LP cosmetics pouch carries my feminine products.)



So many pretty and colourful items in one post! This thread has inspired me to be more organized and divide my purse contents into smaller pouches.


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2970961
> 
> 
> In my Lagoon MIF LM Cuir:
> 
> View attachment 2970963
> 
> 
> In my "no brand" recycled pouch I'm packing all this:
> 
> View attachment 2970967
> 
> 
> In my MIF LP Cuir (Yellow) all these eye wear care items:
> 
> View attachment 2970971
> 
> 
> In my MIC Green LP coin case stuff for my iPhone:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970973
> 
> 
> (And my MIC 3700 Poppy LP cosmetics pouch carries my feminine products.)



Love everything! Is your coin purse this spring's green.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH



Incredible GP! Its so much fun getting into your bag, isn't it cos you know you'll be reaching out to a piece of the rainbow. I'm in love with everything!


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> I missed this. Love that Bilberry LP Cuir.
> 
> TB accessories are some of my favorites. I see pistachios! Yum.
> 
> 
> Here's what I carried in my Quadri Crossbody, which isn't too much.
> 
> View attachment 2962265



Wowzers!


----------



## rosamonde

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2970961
> 
> 
> In my Lagoon MIF LM Cuir:
> 
> View attachment 2970963
> 
> 
> In my "no brand" recycled pouch I'm packing all this:
> 
> View attachment 2970967
> 
> 
> In my MIF LP Cuir (Yellow) all these eye wear care items:
> 
> View attachment 2970971
> 
> 
> In my MIC Green LP coin case stuff for my iPhone:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970973
> 
> 
> (And my MIC 3700 Poppy LP cosmetics pouch carries my feminine products.)



You are so cool. And such bright happy colors!


----------



## rosamonde

seton said:


> Since I am here, today
> 1899 beige
> 2546 beige
> 3700 amethyst
> black foulonne
> mulberry pouch
> KS bee
> hermes twilly



Gorgey accessories!!

And I had to laugh at myself--at first I thought that you had had a bag made with "seton" on it and I was astonished!


----------



## rosamonde

eehlers said:


> Inside my Bilberry LP Cuir
> View attachment 2958712



Oh, the bilberry is TDF...and you have so many fun things in there, beautifully organized!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carrying all this in my Bleu 2605 (med size) LH LP.
> 
> View attachment 2970961
> 
> 
> In my Lagoon MIF LM Cuir:
> 
> View attachment 2970963
> 
> 
> In my "no brand" recycled pouch I'm packing all this:
> 
> View attachment 2970967
> 
> 
> In my MIF LP Cuir (Yellow) all these eye wear care items:
> 
> View attachment 2970971
> 
> 
> In my MIC Green LP coin case stuff for my iPhone:
> 
> 
> View attachment 2970973
> 
> 
> (And my MIC 3700 Poppy LP cosmetics pouch carries my feminine products.)




GP I love how you broke down the pouches as well, great reference points!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> love it! great contrast of textures and colors, which is what i like.
> lc slgs are such fun!



Thank you, *seton*! I kind of pick what I can find easily!  On the other-hand, I love your talent of coordinating your SLGs with your bag. 



herro.squirrely said:


> So many pretty and colourful items in one post! This thread has inspired me to be more organized and divide my purse contents into smaller pouches.



Tky, *HSquirrely*! If I didn't divide the contents into smaller pouches, I'd be constantly digging through my bag and pulling up something other than the intended item.  Besides, to seton's point, LC slgs are so much fun!



thedseer said:


> Love everything! Is your coin purse this spring's green.



Thanks! Yes it is *Dseer*. It's the only item I have in this green. 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Incredible GP! Its so much fun getting into your bag, isn't it cos you know you'll be reaching out to a piece of the rainbow. I'm in love with everything!



Tky *FHbag*! I love this thread and seeing what everyone has in their handbag. 



rosamonde said:


> You are so cool. And such bright happy colors!



Ah so are you *Rosamonde*! 



tflowers921 said:


> GP I love how you broke down the pouches as well, great reference points!!!



Tky *tflowers* but I can't take credit for that. I've seen other tPfers do the same. It's fun though to see what the pouches can carry.


----------



## cheidel

*Inside 1899 gunmetal*:
Pink purse organizer (birthday gift from a friend)
Umbrella
Black eyeglass case
Vera Bradley large pouch
LC Indigo pouchette
Green leather owl card case
Yellow leather flower coin purse
LC Lemon coin pouch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> *Inside 1899 gunmetal*


*

Perfect insides for the gunmetal! I love them! I need the gunmetal! It's such a classic,I feel.*


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Perfect insides for the gunmetal! I love them! I need the gunmetal! It's such a classic,I feel.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> *Inside 1899 gunmetal*:
> Pink purse organizer (birthday gift from a friend)
> Umbrella
> Black eyeglass case
> Vera Bradley large pouch
> LC Indigo pouchette
> Green leather owl card case
> Yellow leather flower coin purse
> LC Lemon coin pouch






Love seeing inside your Gunmetal. It's like a burst of sunshine! 
I always love seeing your flower coin case and the green leather owl coin case is so cute! Looks great with the LC SLGs.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Traveling for business means I carry way more than I need.

Here's a peek inside.

In my Travel 1624 Menthe/Mint LP:

Casual clothing, bagged shoes, essentials. That's a Lancôme case and a Furla Candy bag, holding makeup, shampoo, brush, comb and the like...




My Travel 1624 LE Jeremy Scott GfP. Though it's also a 1624, it's larger than my Travel 1624 Menthe/Mint LP. Thus all this stuff and all these bags I'll use this week at work and nights out:




And inside my Menthe/Mint LP 1899 LLH LP:


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Traveling for business means I carry way more than I need.
> 
> Here's a peek inside.
> 
> In my Travel 1624 Menthe/Mint LP:
> 
> Casual clothing, bagged shoes, essentials. That's a Lancôme case and a Furla Candy bag, holding makeup, shampoo, brush, comb and the like...
> 
> View attachment 2976870
> 
> 
> My Travel 1624 LE Jeremy Scott GfP. Though it's also a 1624, it's larger than my Travel 1624 Menthe/Mint LP. Thus all this stuff and all these bags I'll use this week at work and nights out:
> 
> View attachment 2976874
> 
> 
> And inside my Menthe/Mint LP 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> View attachment 2976880


Wow, all your accessories are so cute!!  Is that a stuffed Bunny?  So cute!!!! Love that lavender pouchette.    Ok, you have enabled me to add the 1624 in New Navy to my wish list, to match my 2724 when traveling!!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Traveling for business means I carry way more than I need.



I love all the cute pouches and cases in your bags. The LC pouches, the Macy's, the Paris themed for shoes and genius idea to use a Furla Candy for toiletries. So cool! and so CHIC!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Wow, all your accessories are so cute!!  Is that a stuffed Bunny?  So cute!!!! Love that lavender pouchette.    Ok, you have enabled me to add the 1624 in New Navy to my wish list, to match my 2724 when traveling!!!!!




Thanks! Yep! Gotta carry my Jelly Bean little bunny. It was the only way I could stop myself from bringing one of my kitties. 

BTW...Me, enable? Ha, that's the kettle calling the pot black! : ) (you know you want the 1624.) loving the lavender.



frenziedhandbag said:


> I love all the cute pouches and cases in your bags. The LC pouches, the Macy's, the Paris themed for shoes and genius idea to use a Furla Candy for toiletries. So cool! and so CHIC!




Thanks so much! It's kind of all jumbled together because I was last-minute kind of packing but it worked out just fine. I actually got that mini Furla Candy specifically for that very thing. [emoji4]


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Traveling for business means I carry way more than I need.
> 
> Here's a peek inside.
> 
> In my Travel 1624 Menthe/Mint LP:
> 
> Casual clothing, bagged shoes, essentials. That's a Lancôme case and a Furla Candy bag, holding makeup, shampoo, brush, comb and the like...
> 
> View attachment 2976870
> 
> 
> My Travel 1624 LE Jeremy Scott GfP. Though it's also a 1624, it's larger than my Travel 1624 Menthe/Mint LP. Thus all this stuff and all these bags I'll use this week at work and nights out:
> 
> View attachment 2976874
> 
> 
> And inside my Menthe/Mint LP 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> View attachment 2976880



Enjoy your business trip!  Wow, all those colors inside   LC makes the perfect travel companion  I used to not like LPs because of the lack of more interior pockets, but I came around when I realized that that's what makes them so versatile.  
I love seeing the Jeremy Scott in action; I can't wait to use mine!  I've been meaning to post my pics of it, but at the moment I can't post more than one photo per post.  Is my account still too new?


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Traveling for business means I carry way more than I need.
> 
> Here's a peek inside.
> 
> And inside my Menthe/Mint LP 1899 LLH LP:
> 
> View attachment 2976880



everything is very pretty 






mermaid.braid said:


> Enjoy your business trip!  Wow, all those colors inside   LC makes the perfect travel companion  I used to not like LPs because of the lack of more interior pockets, but I came around when I realized that that's what makes them so versatile.
> I love seeing the Jeremy Scott in action; I can't wait to use mine!  I've been meaning to post my pics of it, but at the moment I can't post more than one photo per post.  Is my account still too new?




hmmm, I dont think so. 
you should go to the Feedback Forum to find out what is the problem.


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> hmmm, I dont think so.
> you should go to the Feedback Forum to find out what is the problem.



Thanks for directing me there!  It's helped me with other FAQs too.  I figured out that all my images had the same file name, so each one I uploaded replaced the ones before it.  I take my photos and watermark them on my iPad and iOS doesn't let me rename the photos.  Worked around that by renaming the images and posting them through my Android phone.  Sorry to veer off topic! 
I'm looking forward to taking WIMB pics soon.  Everyone has such colorful insides; I feel like mine are boring in comparison


----------



## cfrozal23

Hi ladies... I just purchased a le pliage neo small in navy yesterday, I have an ECLP planner- which is 9x7, an LV de Emilie wallet, a LV PM cosmetic case- and an MJMJ pencil case- will these all fit inside? If anyone has one I'd love to see photos please


----------



## seton

mermaid.braid said:


> Thanks for directing me there!  It's helped me with other FAQs too.  I figured out that all my images had the same file name, so each one I uploaded replaced the ones before it.  I take my photos and watermark them on my iPad and iOS doesn't let me rename the photos.  Worked around that by renaming the images and posting them through my Android phone.  Sorry to veer off topic!
> I'm looking forward to taking WIMB pics soon.  Everyone has such colorful insides; I feel like mine are boring in comparison





Can't wait to see your WIMB! 



SM 1899
Not showing all the zines I carried inside it to avoid clutter.


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> Can't wait to see your WIMB!
> 
> 
> 
> SM 1899
> Not showing all the zines I carried inside it to avoid clutter.




Ah the SM black & white is tres chic! Love it every time I see it!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Enjoy your business trip!  Wow, all those colors inside   LC makes the perfect travel companion  I used to not like LPs because of the lack of more interior pockets, but I came around when I realized that that's what makes them so versatile.
> 
> I love seeing the Jeremy Scott in action; I can't wait to use mine!  I've been meaning to post my pics of it, but at the moment I can't post more than one photo per post.  Is my account still too new?




Thank you! I agree the lack of pockets is a plus!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> everything is very pretty



Thanks! 





seton said:


> SM 1899
> Not showing all the zines I carried inside it to avoid clutter.




I esp luv the lagoon accessories and is that a cute, little bear coin case?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> SM 1899
> Not showing all the zines I carried inside it to avoid clutter.



Is that a handcream? It is so cute!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I esp luv the lagoon accessories and is that a cute, little bear coin case?





frenziedhandbag said:


> Is that a handcream? It is so cute!




yes, it's a handcream. TY.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Can't wait to see your WIMB!
> 
> 
> 
> SM 1899
> Not showing all the zines I carried inside it to avoid clutter.




Lovely SM, and gorgeous Cuir colors!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Love my pouches and the ease they offer.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love my pouches and the ease they offer.


Love the backpack, and the colorful pouches!!!  That Le Sport pouch is fab!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love my pouches and the ease they offer.




Great assortment! I really like the one that looks like jewels.

How do you like the LP backpack?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the backpack, and the colorful pouches!!!  That Le Sport pouch is fab!!!



I love the LeSportSac pouches. They are so light but super roomy, not to mention the assortment of prints they come in. I intend to get a 3-zip pouch very soon. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Great assortment! I really like the one that looks like jewels.
> How do you like the LP backpack?



Thank you GP! Amazon is now having a 20% off with code BAGS20OFF. Go Go Go! 
I love the backpack! Aside from all that you see here, I still can fit in a 600ml water bottle. It is deceptively roomy (as with all LC bags) but super light. The straps do not dig into my shoulders, ultra comfortable. The only thing that I know some ladies are concerned with are the hanging 'fishtails' of the shoulder straps. They are long and depending how high or low you wear your backpack, they might hang alongside your body. I am totally fine with it though as it is very practical for me when travelling and on outings with my child as I need my hands to be free. Only when I need to acess my wallet frequently, then I use a mini crossbody with the backpack. Highly recommend it!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love my pouches and the ease they offer.




Lovely. Is the burgundy pouch one of those foreign money pouches?


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love my pouches and the ease they offer.



Great stuff in there! wow, talk about deceiving with how much they hold!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Lovely. Is the burgundy pouch one of those foreign money pouches?



Thank you. It is a saffiano leather wallet by an asian designer. Six card slots on the inside. I like that it is sturdy and bills can be easily slotted in.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you. It is a saffiano leather wallet by an asian designer. Six card slots on the inside. I like that it is sturdy and bills can be easily slotted in.




I guess I have foreign money pouches on my mind. 


Keeping with the white-MSH-travel theme this wk.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Keeping with the white-MSH-travel theme this wk.



I love that JA stamps passport holder! The pens pouch too. Love your pouch collection!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Great stuff in there! wow, talk about deceiving with how much they hold!



&#128522; LC has a knack of doing that, don't they?


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128522; LC has a knack of doing that, don't they?



They sure do! till you own one i don't think people get exactly how much can go in them even in the smallest sizing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> They sure do! till you own one i don't think people get exactly how much can go in them even in the smallest sizing!



Exactly! My husband was bewildered when I bought my mini SH. He went "why on earth do you want such a small bag for?"


----------



## Amazona

Here's my sale find from a couple of months back: 


And here's what's inside - I use it as my work bag so it's stuffed and heavy, but still room for more:


All the junk sprinkled around my sofa:


A4 paperwork folders, LC pouch, black pinch pouch for the money and keys I have to lug around, MK mini wallet, pink pouch for extra cards, sunnies in a turquoise Tiger hard case (Ray-Ban cases these days...don't even get me started!), phone, bus card, green Lumi Supermarket makeup bag, Rizzo congo leather agenda (had to give up my big, lovely Filofax b/c it started falling apart after 3 mths of use!), DKNY key pouch, touchscreen pen and Kicks hand cream. 
The bag also easily fits a 500 ml water bottle and a scarf or a thin cardigan.

Loving the size, it's my first Medium SH and I've carried it practically everywhere despite the short handles. I can see my bag carrying habits changing; a year back, a short handle or a small shoulder bag were both totally out of the question but now I own several of both and use them all the time. My shoulders are thanking me SO much!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I guess I have foreign money pouches on my mind.
> 
> 
> Keeping with the white-MSH-travel theme this wk.



Love all this stuff! Lovin' that white SoL, too. (What are foreign money pouches? They just look like a zippered pouches to me.)



Amazona said:


> Here's my sale find from a couple of months back:
> 
> And here's what's inside - I use it as my work bag so it's stuffed and heavy, but still room for more:
> 
> All the junk sprinkled around my sofa:
> 
> A4 paperwork folders, LC pouch, black pinch pouch for the money and keys I have to lug around, MK mini wallet, pink pouch for extra cards, sunnies in a turquoise Tiger hard case (Ray-Ban cases these days...don't even get me started!), phone, bus card, green Lumi Supermarket makeup bag, Rizzo congo leather agenda (had to give up my big, lovely Filofax b/c it started falling apart after 3 mths of use!), DKNY key pouch, touchscreen pen and Kicks hand cream.
> The bag also easily fits a 500 ml water bottle and a scarf or a thin cardigan.
> 
> Loving the size, it's my first Medium SH and I've carried it practically everywhere despite the short handles. I can see my bag carrying habits changing; a year back, a short handle or a small shoulder bag were both totally out of the question but now I own several of both and use them all the time. My shoulders are thanking me SO much!



The Amethyst is a great color. It's deceiving how much these bags can hold (as your photo shows). 

I've been having a love affair with the 1623 MSH. I carry it in the crook of my arm, too.


----------



## Amazona

Glitter_pixie said:


> (What are foreign money pouches? They just look like a zippered pouches to me.)
> 
> 
> The Amethyst is a great color. It's deceiving how much these bags can hold (as your photo shows).
> 
> I've been having a love affair with the 1623 MSH. I carry it in the crook of my arm, too.



(The same here, are there separate pouches for foreign money?) (If there are, I need some!)

Oh yes, Amethyst is gorgeous and I don't think I've ever seen another bag in quite the same color. An added bonus to the bag's ability to fit so much stuff is that it actually can handle the weight, too. My bag is _heavy_ and in my LLH I even carried all that stuff + my lunch and 750 ml water bottle with no trouble at all!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Amazona said:


> Here's my sale find from a couple of months back:
> View attachment 2981545
> 
> And here's what's inside - I use it as my work bag so it's stuffed and heavy, but still room for more:
> View attachment 2981543
> 
> All the junk sprinkled around my sofa:
> View attachment 2981544
> 
> A4 paperwork folders, LC pouch, black pinch pouch for the money and keys I have to lug around, MK mini wallet, pink pouch for extra cards, sunnies in a turquoise Tiger hard case (Ray-Ban cases these days...don't even get me started!), phone, bus card, green Lumi Supermarket makeup bag, Rizzo congo leather agenda (had to give up my big, lovely Filofax b/c it started falling apart after 3 mths of use!), DKNY key pouch, touchscreen pen and Kicks hand cream.
> The bag also easily fits a 500 ml water bottle and a scarf or a thin cardigan.
> 
> Loving the size, it's my first Medium SH and I've carried it practically everywhere despite the short handles. I can see my bag carrying habits changing; a year back, a short handle or a small shoulder bag were both totally out of the question but now I own several of both and use them all the time. My shoulders are thanking me SO much!



Great color! and yes, i can relate! i have massively reduced my purse sizes, weights and styles.. just cannot carry it anymore, great part with LC's is that doesn't mean a compromise on how much you can put in them!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love all this stuff! Lovin' that white SoL, too.* (What are foreign money pouches? They just look like a zippered pouches to me.)*
> .




http://www.oprah.com/gift/Smythson-Zipped-Currency-Case


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> http://www.oprah.com/gift/Smythson-Zipped-Currency-Case




Oh! That's so cool.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Loving the size, it's my first Medium SH and I've carried it  me SO much!



looking at all the MSHs make me want to use mine too! I love amethyst! its such a nice color.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> I guess I have foreign money pouches on my mind.
> 
> 
> Keeping with the white-MSH-travel theme this wk.


 

Lovely, especially the JA pouch and what looks like the matching wallet or passport cover!!! Very pretty grey wallet too.


----------



## cheidel

Amazona said:


> Here's my sale find from a couple of months back:
> View attachment 2981545
> 
> And here's what's inside - I use it as my work bag so it's stuffed and heavy, but still room for more:
> View attachment 2981543
> 
> All the junk sprinkled around my sofa:
> View attachment 2981544
> 
> A4 paperwork folders, LC pouch, black pinch pouch for the money and keys I have to lug around, MK mini wallet, pink pouch for extra cards, sunnies in a turquoise Tiger hard case (Ray-Ban cases these days...don't even get me started!), phone, bus card, green Lumi Supermarket makeup bag, Rizzo congo leather agenda (had to give up my big, lovely Filofax b/c it started falling apart after 3 mths of use!), DKNY key pouch, touchscreen pen and Kicks hand cream.
> The bag also easily fits a 500 ml water bottle and a scarf or a thin cardigan.
> 
> Loving the size, it's my first Medium SH and I've carried it practically everywhere despite the short handles. I can see my bag carrying habits changing; a year back, a short handle or a small shoulder bag were both totally out of the question but now I own several of both and use them all the time. My shoulders are thanking me SO much!




Beautiful bag, I love the color!!!  I only have 1 MSH because like you, I only preferred LH, but my habits are changing.  I love the SH now and plan to have another soon.


----------



## Amazona

cheidel said:


> Beautiful bag, I love the color!!!  I only have 1 MSH because like you, I only preferred LH, but my habits are changing.  I love the SH now and plan to have another soon.


It's interesting to see how one's handbag habits and preferences change over time. Evolution


----------



## mermaid.braid

Inside my LPC mini crossbody:




I only have room for:
- card case (this can fit in the front slip pocket)
- phone
- LeSportsac 3 zip pouch, which I take if I know I'll be eating.  It holds my Invisalign case (my treatment is done but retainers are for life *sigh*), toothbrush, toothpaste, floss.  I can also fit in stuff like hair ties, lip balm, a wet wipe, oil blotting sheets, headache pills

I can't fit my sunglasses in so I just have to take those separately when I carry this bag during the day.  It's great for date night, though


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LPC mini crossbody:



love that 3 zip! it stores so much. I  just ordered one from Amazon as there was a 20% off. Did you double loop the handles?It looks like a nice small shoulder bag here. Adorable!


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 2983297
> 
> 
> I only have room for:
> - card case (this can fit in the front slip pocket)
> - phone
> - LeSportsac 3 zip pouch, which I take if I know I'll be eating.  It holds my Invisalign case (my treatment is done but retainers are for life *sigh*), toothbrush, toothpaste, floss.  I can also fit in stuff like hair ties, lip balm, a wet wipe, oil blotting sheets, headache pills
> 
> I can't fit my sunglasses in so I just have to take those separately when I carry this bag during the day.  It's great for date night, though


Woah you can fit a lot! Seems hard to believe. And very cute card case too!



frenziedhandbag said:


> love that 3 zip! it stores so much. I  just ordered one from Amazon as there was a 20% off. Did you double loop the handles?It looks like a nice small shoulder bag here. Adorable!


O nice! I ordered one too from bagshop.


----------



## sp_addiction

Love this thread, addicted to the YouTube 'what's in my bag' videos too. 


I've got a small Purseket in my large Neo Le Pliage, love it! These are the things I carry with me on a daily basis, though when I leave the house there will be an added water bottle, scarf (weather is always changing), and whatever else I need for the day.


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 2983297
> 
> 
> I only have room for:
> - card case (this can fit in the front slip pocket)
> - phone
> - LeSportsac 3 zip pouch, which I take if I know I'll be eating.  It holds my Invisalign case (my treatment is done but retainers are for life *sigh*), toothbrush, toothpaste, floss.  I can also fit in stuff like hair ties, lip balm, a wet wipe, oil blotting sheets, headache pills
> 
> I can't fit my sunglasses in so I just have to take those separately when I carry this bag during the day.  It's great for date night, though


Wow, it does hold a lot!  Very pretty color too!


----------



## cheidel

sp_addiction said:


> Love this thread, addicted to the YouTube 'what's in my bag' videos too.
> 
> 
> I've got a small Purseket in my large Neo Le Pliage, love it! These are the things I carry with me on a daily basis, though when I leave the house there will be an added water bottle, scarf (weather is always changing), and whatever else I need for the day.


Love the Neo and your accessories!  Always happy to see another Kindle owner!!!  I carry mine with me everywhere I go!


----------



## sp_addiction

cheidel said:


> Love the Neo and your accessories!  Always happy to see another Kindle owner!!!  I carry mine with me everywhere I go!


 
Aw, thank you!  I never leave my Kindle at home, hehe.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> O nice! I ordered one too from bagshop.



awesome! which color did you get?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> awesome! which color did you get?


I ordered neon yellow.  which color did you get?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I ordered neon yellow.  which color did you get?



cool and perfect for the summer! mine is vermillion.


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 2983297
> 
> 
> I only have room for:
> - card case (this can fit in the front slip pocket)
> - phone
> - LeSportsac 3 zip pouch, which I take if I know I'll be eating.  It holds my Invisalign case (my treatment is done but retainers are for life *sigh*), toothbrush, toothpaste, floss.  I can also fit in stuff like hair ties, lip balm, a wet wipe, oil blotting sheets, headache pills
> 
> I can't fit my sunglasses in so I just have to take those separately when I carry this bag during the day.  It's great for date night, though



wow, that holds a lot more than it looks, typical LC!


----------



## HesitantShopper

sp_addiction said:


> Love this thread, addicted to the YouTube 'what's in my bag' videos too.
> 
> 
> I've got a small Purseket in my large Neo Le Pliage, love it! These are the things I carry with me on a daily basis, though when I leave the house there will be an added water bottle, scarf (weather is always changing), and whatever else I need for the day.



oh that is very pretty!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> love that 3 zip! it stores so much. I  just ordered one from Amazon as there was a 20% off. Did you double loop the handles?It looks like a nice small shoulder bag here. Adorable!



The 3-zip is awesome!  I carry it in all my bags so I'm thankful it fits into the mini crossbody.  No, I just arranged the handles like that to get it all in the picture 



pbnjam said:


> Woah you can fit a lot! Seems hard to believe. And very cute card case too!
> 
> O nice! I ordered one too from bagshop.



Uh huh, it fits a lot for a mini.  I have to take care to not overstuff it, because the strap is so thin.  Thank you!  I got the card case a couple of years ago but never really used it until I got this bag 



cheidel said:


> Wow, it does hold a lot!  Very pretty color too!



Thank you, red is my favorite!



HesitantShopper said:


> wow, that holds a lot more than it looks, typical LC!



So true


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> cool and perfect for the summer! mine is vermillion.


Vermillion is gorgeous red! Also good for summer.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> The 3-zip is awesome!  I carry it in all my bags so I'm thankful it fits into the mini crossbody.  No, I just arranged the handles like that to get it all in the picture



You are a fab photographer! for a while, I thought, how did Mermaid double loop the handles. At the boutique today, the SAs shortened the strap so that it became a shoulder bag..I had not tried wearing it so short before but I thought it looked very nice and perfect for dinner or such. 



pbnjam said:


> Vermillion is gorgeous red! Also good for summer.



Agree! though it is summer all year round at where I stay.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LPC mini crossbody:
> 
> View attachment 2983297
> 
> 
> I only have room for:
> - card case (this can fit in the front slip pocket)
> - phone
> - LeSportsac 3 zip pouch, which I take if I know I'll be eating.  It holds my Invisalign case (my treatment is done but retainers are for life *sigh*), toothbrush, toothpaste, floss.  I can also fit in stuff like hair ties, lip balm, a wet wipe, oil blotting sheets, headache pills
> 
> I can't fit my sunglasses in so I just have to take those separately when I carry this bag during the day.  It's great for date night, though



I love this. I almost used my mini LPC tonight but needed something just a little larger. I love how well organized you have your lovely LPC.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are a fab photographer! for a while, I thought, how did Mermaid double loop the handles. At the boutique today, the SAs shortened the strap so that it became a shoulder bag..I had not tried wearing it so short before but I thought it looked very nice and perfect for dinner or such.



Thank you!  Yeah, I noticed that at the boutiques they display the mini crossbodies with most of the strap pulled into the bag.  It would make a cute shoulder bag! 



Glitter_pixie said:


> I love this. I almost used my mini LPC tonight but needed something just a little larger. I love how well organized you have your lovely LPC.



Thank you!  I love organization; all the more reason to have cute pouches   Plus it makes switching out bags easy.  I saw that you have the Longchamp 2.0 crossbody; how would you say that compares in holding capacity to the LPC, and how often do you carry it expanded vs. unexpanded?  I was deciding between the two but chose the LPC because I was after that Cherry leather.


----------



## thedseer

In my navy 1899


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> In my navy 1899



I love it all!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> In my navy 1899



I love this..the textured wallet, the playfulness of the Coach cosmetic bag, and the complimentary colors of the lagoon LP pouch and menthe LP coin pouch (or is this duck blue?). Beautiful!


----------



## thedseer

EGBDF said:


> I love it all!!







Glitter_pixie said:


> I love this..the textured wallet, the playfulness of the Coach cosmetic bag, and the complimentary colors of the lagoon LP pouch and menthe LP coin pouch (or is this duck blue?). Beautiful!



Thank you both!

You are correct-menthe and lagoon LC accessories, Coach cosmetic pouch, and BV ebano coin purse that I use as a wallet. The lagoon is a new addition-a favorite LP color of mine, and I felt inspired to get it after seeing so many colorful accessories on this thread.


----------



## cfrozal23

So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop! I packed it up to make sure it would meet my needs. I think once my Filofax lilac arrives from the Netherlands next week it will be the perfect bag, but for now my ECLP takes up a lot of space.


----------



## EGBDF

cfrozal23 said:


> So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop! I packed it up to make sure it would meet my needs. I think once my Filofax lilac arrives from the Netherlands next week it will be the perfect bag, but for now my ECLP takes up a lot of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986122
> View attachment 2986123
> View attachment 2986124



Looks good!


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> In my navy 1899



it's all working! 





cfrozal23 said:


> So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop! I packed it up to make sure it would meet my needs. I think once my Filofax lilac arrives from the Netherlands next week it will be the perfect bag, but for now my ECLP takes up a lot of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986122
> View attachment 2986123
> View attachment 2986124



looking good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> In my navy 1899



Gorgeous mint color theme!  love it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cfrozal23 said:


> So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop]



i just bought a medium neo in navy too. yet to load it but your small neo can already store quite a lot!


----------



## HesitantShopper

thedseer said:


> In my navy 1899



What wonderful pieces in there!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cfrozal23 said:


> So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop! I packed it up to make sure it would meet my needs. I think once my Filofax lilac arrives from the Netherlands next week it will be the perfect bag, but for now my ECLP takes up a lot of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986122
> View attachment 2986123
> View attachment 2986124



Looks like it works well!


----------



## cheidel

Lovely 1899!!! [emoji39]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Apologies for the messy shot but even I was amazed that I can have all these in my LLH Planetes.
- Medium Navy Neo all wrapped up
- Small LP Cuir in mocha (in dustbag)
- Size 40 Jacket folded
- Le Foulonne Key Pouch in Red (in box)
- 2 Lesportsac pouches with my travel wallet, loose foreign currency, passport, socks for plane ride home, earphones, airplane earjack adapter, medicine, earplugs
- transparent waterproof pouch for my toiletries (lip balm, aesop ginger therapy, handcream, cream for itch allergies)
-  giant pack of tissues
- not pictured is my Kathmandu thermos cup which I place right at the top and zip it all up.
- last pic shows how the bag looks. Not bulky and I hereby declare... light and still look put together. Love LC!


----------



## thedseer

seton said:


> it's all working!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous mint color theme!  love it!





HesitantShopper said:


> What wonderful pieces in there!





cheidel said:


> Lovely 1899!!! [emoji39]



Thank you!


----------



## thedseer

cfrozal23 said:


> So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop! I packed it up to make sure it would meet my needs. I think once my Filofax lilac arrives from the Netherlands next week it will be the perfect bag, but for now my ECLP takes up a lot of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986122
> View attachment 2986123
> View attachment 2986124



Love the navy neo-it's so luminous!







frenziedhandbag said:


> Apologies for the messy shot but even I was amazed that I can have all these in my LLH Planetes.
> - Medium Navy Neo all wrapped up
> - Small LP Cuir in mocha (in dustbag)
> - Size 40 Jacket folded
> - Le Foulonne Key Pouch in Red (in box)
> - 2 Lesportsac pouches with my travel wallet, loose foreign currency, passport, socks for plane ride home, earphones, airplane earjack adapter, medicine, earplugs
> - transparent waterproof pouch for my toiletries (lip balm, aesop ginger therapy, handcream, cream for itch allergies)
> -  giant pack of tissues
> - not pictured is my Kathmandu thermos cup which I place right at the top and zip it all up.
> - last pic shows how the bag looks. Not bulky and I hereby declare... light and still look put together. Love LC!



It's amazing how much Longchamp can fit! Do you have a picture of the key pouch? Would love to see it.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Apologies for the messy shot but even I was amazed that I can have all these in my LLH Planetes.
> - Medium Navy Neo all wrapped up
> - Small LP Cuir in mocha (in dustbag)
> - Size 40 Jacket folded
> - Le Foulonne Key Pouch in Red (in box)
> - 2 Lesportsac pouches with my travel wallet, loose foreign currency, passport, socks for plane ride home, earphones, airplane earjack adapter, medicine, earplugs
> - transparent waterproof pouch for my toiletries (lip balm, aesop ginger therapy, handcream, cream for itch allergies)
> -  giant pack of tissues
> - not pictured is my Kathmandu thermos cup which I place right at the top and zip it all up.
> - last pic shows how the bag looks. Not bulky and I hereby declare... light and still look put together. Love LC!



I'm surprised yet not surprised at how much can fit in the 1899 Planètes.  It's my go-to airplane handbag!



thedseer said:


> It's amazing how much Longchamp can fit! Do you have a picture of the key pouch? Would love to see it.



+1; I'd like to see the key pouch too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Thank you!  I love organization; all the more reason to have cute pouches   Plus it makes switching out bags easy.  *I saw that you have the Longchamp 2.0 crossbody; how would you say that compares in holding capacity to the LPC, and how often do you carry it expanded vs. unexpanded?*  I was deciding between the two but chose the LPC because I was after that Cherry leather.



The LC 2.0 is slightly bigger than the LPC (if you mean the mini version). If you are referring to the small LPC, then the LC 2.0 is *much* smaller. I only wear the 2.0 expanded and with another bag as it really is pretty small. It's also more structured. I think for the money, the mini LPC is much nicer than the LC 2.0., especially if you like soft leather.

If you're still interested in the LC 2.0., I'd say wait for it to go on sale. I like the bag but don't think it's worth the full cost price to be truthful.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Apologies for the messy shot but even I was amazed that I can have all these in my LLH Planetes.
> - Medium Navy Neo all wrapped up
> - Small LP Cuir in mocha (in dustbag)
> - Size 40 Jacket folded
> - Le Foulonne Key Pouch in Red (in box)
> - 2 Lesportsac pouches with my travel wallet, loose foreign currency, passport, socks for plane ride home, earphones, airplane earjack adapter, medicine, earplugs
> - transparent waterproof pouch for my toiletries (lip balm, aesop ginger therapy, handcream, cream for itch allergies)
> -  giant pack of tissues
> - not pictured is my Kathmandu thermos cup which I place right at the top and zip it all up.
> - last pic shows how the bag looks. Not bulky and I hereby declare... light and still look put together. Love LC!




Wow, they sure hold a lot.  Hope you had a nice trip!  Gotta love LC!


----------



## cheidel

cfrozal23 said:


> So I just got my Neo small navy today from bagshop! I packed it up to make sure it would meet my needs. I think once my Filofax lilac arrives from the Netherlands next week it will be the perfect bag, but for now my ECLP takes up a lot of space.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986122
> View attachment 2986123
> View attachment 2986124


 
Beautiful bag, and nice accessories!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> The LC 2.0 is slightly bigger than the LPC (if you mean the mini version). If you are referring to the small LPC, then the LC 2.0 is *much* smaller. I only wear the 2.0 expanded and with another bag as it really is pretty small. It's also more structured. I think for the money, the mini LPC is much nicer than the LC 2.0., especially if you like soft leather.
> 
> If you're still interested in the LC 2.0., I'd say wait for it to go on sale. I like the bag but don't think it's worth the full cost price to be truthful.



Sorry for the confusion; I did mean the LPC mini crossbody.  I just wear my small Cuir's strap on my shoulder; I feel like I must have a pretty short strap to be able to do that at my height.  Anyway, thank you for the honest review!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Apologies for the messy shot but even I was amazed that I can have all these in my LLH Planetes.
> - Medium Navy Neo all wrapped up
> - Small LP Cuir in mocha (in dustbag)
> - Size 40 Jacket folded
> - Le Foulonne Key Pouch in Red (in box)
> - 2 Lesportsac pouches with my travel wallet, loose foreign currency, passport, socks for plane ride home, earphones, airplane earjack adapter, medicine, earplugs
> - transparent waterproof pouch for my toiletries (lip balm, aesop ginger therapy, handcream, cream for itch allergies)
> -  giant pack of tissues
> - not pictured is my Kathmandu thermos cup which I place right at the top and zip it all up.
> - last pic shows how the bag looks. Not bulky and I hereby declare... light and still look put together. Love LC!




I love seeing all the stuff! Agree, love LC!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my Ultramarine 1623 MSH Le Pliage:


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Ultramarine 1623 MSH Le Pliage:
> 
> View attachment 2987742
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987743




Very, very pretty accessories.  Love the pinks and blues!   I place my LC coin pouch the same way in my bag, such an awkward shape to me.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Ultramarine 1623 MSH Le Pliage:
> 
> View attachment 2987742
> 
> 
> View attachment 2987743



Great assortment there!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Ultramarine 1623 MSH



&#128153; that blue and pink combo! so pretty! I did play around with this color combo on the customisation LP page and I must say it looks far better in your picture!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Do you have a picture of the key pouch?





mermaid.braid said:


> +1; I'd like to see the key pouch too.




Hi thedseer and mermaid. key pouch pics as below. The key ring is inside. There is also another D ring outside (folds down if you wish it to). Inner single flap that can be used to slot in keys or cards. Ample space in key pouch for cash and cards. I originally  wanted another Le Foulonne key pouch but after seeing both in person, I felt this is more versatile. It will be handy in small bags. My photos depict it to be a bright red but irl, the red is muted.  



cheidel said:


> Wow, they sure hold a lot.  Hope you had a nice trip!  Gotta love LC!



The trip was great! Excellent downtime for once. I am so looking forward to receiving the 2724 now!



Glitter_pixie said:


> I love seeing all the stuff! Agree, love LC!



Thank you for liking my 'loot'! &#128522;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> +1; I'd like to see the key pouch too.





thedseer said:


> Do you have a picture of the key pouch? Would love to see it.



weblink to the key case. 
http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-foulonne/key-case-3609621?sku=27505
Mine is vermillion. Hope this helps. &#128522;


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi thedseer and mermaid. key pouch pics as below. The key ring is inside. There is also another D ring outside (folds down if you wish it to). Inner single flap that can be used to slot in keys or cards. Ample space in key pouch for cash and cards. I originally  wanted another Le Foulonne key pouch but after seeing both in person, I felt this is more versatile. It will be handy in small bags. My photos depict it to be a bright red but irl, the red is muted.
> 
> 
> 
> The trip was great! Excellent downtime for once. I am so looking forward to receiving the 2724 now!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking my 'loot'! &#128522;



Great pics!  Thanks for sharing, especially the interior view.  It does look very versatile.  Glad to hear you had a great trip


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Great pics!  Thanks for sharing, especially the interior view.  It does look very versatile.  Glad to hear you had a great trip



You are most welcome! My pleasure to share. Thank you, trip was awesome. Being able to visit the Longchamp boutiques in Munich was the highlight for me. The SAs were wonderful. Enjoyed shopping for LC there very much. &#128516;


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi thedseer and mermaid. key pouch pics as below. The key ring is inside. There is also another D ring outside (folds down if you wish it to). Inner single flap that can be used to slot in keys or cards. Ample space in key pouch for cash and cards. I originally  wanted another Le Foulonne key pouch but after seeing both in person, I felt this is more versatile. It will be handy in small bags. My photos depict it to be a bright red but irl, the red is muted.
> 
> 
> 
> The trip was great! Excellent downtime for once. I am so looking forward to receiving the 2724 now!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking my 'loot'! &#128522;



Thank you! Love the color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Thank you! Love the color.



You are welcome! I contemplated duck blue but chose vermillion ultimately.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> Very, very pretty accessories.  Love the pinks and blues!   I place my LC coin pouch the same way in my bag, such an awkward shape to me.



Yeah but I love how I can just cram it in there. I like the shape and wish they'd make just a little larger version too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Great assortment there!



Thanks HS!



frenziedhandbag said:


> &#128153; that blue and pink combo! so pretty! I did play around with this color combo on the customisation LP page and I must say it looks far better in your picture!



Thanks, Frenzied. It just goes together so well. I also really like to use the combination of blues and oranges. 




frenziedhandbag said:


> You are most welcome! My pleasure to share. Thank you, trip was awesome. Being able to visit the Longchamp boutiques in Munich was the highlight for me. The SAs were wonderful. Enjoyed shopping for LC there very much. &#128516;



I was in Munich back in 2010 on business right before I got into Designer Handbags. I remember all the shops but oh, how I WISH I was into DH at the time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I also really like to use the combination of blues and oranges.
> 
> how I WISH I was into DH at the time.



Blue and orange make an eye catching combi too! &#128077; I know what you mean. DH are significantly cheaper over there. I hope you get to visit again soon. &#128522;


----------



## seton

This is not available in the usa stores


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> weblink to the key case.
> http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/le-foulonne/key-case-3609621?sku=27505
> Mine is vermillion. Hope this helps. &#128522;



See above


----------



## thedseer

With plenty of room to spare!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> With plenty of room to spare!



lovely!


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> With plenty of room to spare!



Nice colors! Refreshing.


----------



## HesitantShopper

thedseer said:


> With plenty of room to spare!



Ah, that is BEYOND cute! and i am dying over that color!


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> With plenty of room to spare!


Gorgeous color!


----------



## thedseer

frenziedhandbag said:


> lovely!






EGBDF said:


> Nice colors! Refreshing.






HesitantShopper said:


> Ah, that is BEYOND cute! and i am dying over that color!






pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous color!



Thank you-I love lagoon!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

thedseer said:


> With plenty of room to spare!



So very lovely! Yah Spring!

I love how the small/mini LP can hold so much!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody. She's packed to the max!


----------



## seton

thedseer said:


> With plenty of room to spare!



I can see why you love Lagoon! 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody. She's packed to the max!
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993376




Izak pouch 
LPC pouch & Blue 3700


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody. She's packed to the max!
> 
> View attachment 2993373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993376



all so nice! great collection inside too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody.



I love the small. It looks small but can pack in so much! Adore the pouches!


----------



## pbnjam

Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture
> ]




AH wallet 
DB


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody. She's packed to the max!
> 
> View attachment 2993373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993376


Wow you really packed a lot! I like your reds and blues. And what a cute pouch! 


seton said:


> AH wallet
> DB


Thanks! There really is an slg for everything.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture
> 
> View attachment 2994267
> 
> View attachment 2994268



I like it all!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> I can see why you love Lagoon!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Izak pouch
> LPC pouch & Blue 3700





HesitantShopper said:


> all so nice! great collection inside too.





frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the small. It looks small but can pack in so much! Adore the pouches!





pbnjam said:


> Wow you really packed a lot! I like your reds and blues. And what a cute pouch!



I like the iZak pouches so much. They always seem to invoke a feeling or have a story to tell. In the case of this one "...save the Queen and my cupcakes" my daughter stopped to visit me on Mother's Day carrying a cupcake for me. She was chased by a bumble bee (she is intensely fearful of all bees) and dropped the cupcake on the way inside. So yeah, that pouch is working just fine these days!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture



Ah thanks for the inside look. Like the Dooney coin purse and the bag charm!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ah thanks for the inside look. Like the Dooney coin purse and the bag charm!


Thanks and yw, GP. The small is roomy enough for everything I normally bring. But when I'm shopping, I appreciate the med to hold my purchases or a light jacket.


EGBDF said:


> I like it all!


Thank you EGBDF! 


Glitter_pixie said:


> I like the iZak pouches so much. They always seem to invoke a feeling or have a story to tell. In the case of this one "...save the Queen and my cupcakes" my daughter stopped to visit me on Mother's Day carrying a cupcake for me. She was chased by a bumble bee (she is intensely fearful of all bees) and dropped the cupcake on the way inside. So yeah, that pouch is working just fine these days!



What a cute story. It would be funny if you gave this pouch to your daughter. Tho maybe not so funny for her.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo.



Love how much the small can pack in!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture
> 
> View attachment 2994267
> 
> View attachment 2994268



oh what great stuff inside lol


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> So very lovely! Yah Spring!
> 
> I love how the small/mini LP can hold so much!






seton said:


> I can see why you love Lagoon!



Thank you!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody. She's packed to the max!
> 
> View attachment 2993373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993376



Love that color blue!







pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture
> 
> View attachment 2994267
> 
> View attachment 2994268



Love the Coach tribal!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Today it's my small blue LPC crossbody. She's packed to the max!
> 
> View attachment 2993373
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993375
> 
> 
> View attachment 2993376


Lovely accessories!!!!!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Hi thedseer and mermaid. key pouch pics as below. The key ring is inside. There is also another D ring outside (folds down if you wish it to). Inner single flap that can be used to slot in keys or cards. Ample space in key pouch for cash and cards. I originally  wanted another Le Foulonne key pouch but after seeing both in person, I felt this is more versatile. It will be handy in small bags. My photos depict it to be a bright red but irl, the red is muted.
> 
> 
> 
> The trip was great! Excellent downtime for once. I am so looking forward to receiving the 2724 now!
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you for liking my 'loot'! &#55357;&#56842;


Love the key pouch, especially the color!!!!!  Congrats!  Hope you receive your 2724 soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Love the key pouch, especially the color!!!!!  Congrats!  Hope you receive your 2724 soon!



Thank you! I can't wait to use the 2724, for a trip, I hope. &#128521;


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> Love the Coach tribal!



Thanks thedseer. It's my only tribal piece.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> oh what great stuff inside lol



 Thanks HS!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> Still in my small black neo - changed a few things around since the last picture
> 
> View attachment 2994267
> 
> View attachment 2994268


Is that a Snoopy Coach charm?  Love it!


----------



## pbnjam

WestingerMom said:


> Is that a Snoopy Coach charm?  Love it!


 
Yup. It's one of my favorites.


----------



## thedseer

pbnjam said:


> Yup. It's one of my favorites.



I missed your Snoopy before-adorable!


----------



## tflowers921

Inside my toile


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3000198
> View attachment 3000200
> 
> Inside my toile




Looking good, TF! 


I'm so proud that we have one of the most active and most interesting WIMB threads on TPF. Keep up the good work!


----------



## HesitantShopper

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3000198
> View attachment 3000200
> 
> Inside my toile



love it! great selection of patterns/colors!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):




It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
- My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
- sunglasses
- little reusable shopping bag
- phone
- My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28493856&postcount=513)
- keys
- Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)

This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather


----------



## EGBDF

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3000198
> View attachment 3000200
> 
> Inside my toile



Nice goodies and love the pink lining!


----------



## seton

get ready for a pink explosion


----------



## EGBDF

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):
> 
> View attachment 3000907
> 
> 
> It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
> - My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
> - sunglasses
> - little reusable shopping bag
> - phone
> - My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28493856&postcount=513)
> - keys
> - Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)
> 
> This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather



Great LPCsthat LeSportsac looks useful..


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



bwahaha! What a collection! GlitterP will love this one.


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



LOVE all the pink.  You're so organized!

I'd embarrass myself if I had a clear pouch.  I have so many little items tossed in mine, I never know what I'll need from my kids so take everything.


----------



## herro.squirrely

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



Gorgeous bag and pouches! I can't get enough of pink.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



Everything is so pretty in pink! Love the clear pouches.


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3000198
> View attachment 3000200
> 
> Inside my toile


Nice patterns going on in this pic! Love the green pouch. 


mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):
> 
> View attachment 3000907
> 
> 
> It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
> - My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
> - sunglasses
> - little reusable shopping bag
> - phone
> - My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28493856&postcount=513)
> - keys
> - Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)
> 
> This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather


Love everything abt this photo. Cute Roseau wallet! Looking forward to your review.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



wow, loads of pink good thing the liner is white! lol love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):
> 
> View attachment 3000907
> 
> 
> It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
> - My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
> - sunglasses
> - little reusable shopping bag
> - phone
> - My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28493856&postcount=513)
> - keys
> - Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)
> 
> This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather



nice goodies there! cute looking tin too.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Inside my toile



Looking fab! Your toile is a work horse. I bet it can carry even more than all these goodies. 



mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):
> 
> 
> It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
> - My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
> - sunglasses
> - little reusable shopping bag
> - phone
> - My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB:
> - keys
> - Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)
> 
> This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather



So pretty and love the presentation and the look inside the pouch! The fleur de lis charm is pretty.



seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion





EGBDF said:


> bwahaha! What a collection! *GlitterP will love this one*.





She does!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside Poppy 1621.


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Looking fab! Your toile is a work horse. I bet it can carry even more than all these goodies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So pretty and love the presentation and the look inside the pouch! The fleur de lis charm is pretty.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She does!




Totally GP! And she's about 3.5 years old! 
Thanks everybody!


----------



## mermaid.braid

EGBDF said:


> Great LPCsthat LeSportsac looks useful..



Thanks! It really is. I love LC's pouches but I needed something with more than one compartment. It's great for organization.



pbnjam said:


> Love everything abt this photo. Cute Roseau wallet! Looking forward to your review.



Thank you! I don't remember seeing this style of wallet here on the LC forum so I definitely want to share photos, especially of the interior. 



HesitantShopper said:


> nice goodies there! cute looking tin too.



Thanks! Hehe that's actually a mirror.



Glitter_pixie said:


> So pretty and love the presentation and the look inside the pouch! The fleur de lis charm is pretty.



Thank you! I love fleur de lis motifs.  I'd hang it on the outside of my LCs if it weren't holding my keys


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



I love seeing all that pink! Your accessories are so cute :buttercup:



Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside Poppy 1621.
> 
> View attachment 3001046
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001047



Wow! Pretty much all LCs are Mary Poppins bags, but the 1621 may be the most so.  I can never get over how much can actually fit in there.  Your pouches, the organization


----------



## seton

TY all for the PINK love 




Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside Poppy 1621.
> 
> View attachment 3001046
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001047




Amazin that u were able to fit all that. Just got confirmation that Poppy is now a classic color. Arent ya glad I told you not to wait?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch)




That is a LOT! Wow! I'm  tempted to get a Cuir pouch now, after seeing how much fits into it. I love Lesportsac pouches too. The prints are adorable. I just bought a 3-zip after seeing yours. Will love to hear your opinion of the wallet as I am thinking of downsizing my wallet and yours look like a small nifty size. 






tflowers921 said:


> Inside my toile



Love the assortment of colors inside!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion



Pink Rules! The perfect bag and accessories!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside Poppy 1621



Rainbow!!! The 1621 makes me want to own it in every color (in my dreams, but a girl can wish!)


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside Poppy 1621.
> 
> View attachment 3001046
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001047



cute pieces! love the owl and flower pouch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion




J'adore the pink explosion!!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside Poppy 1621.
> 
> View attachment 3001046
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001047




Lovely! I am always impressed with how much the 1621 holds.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> That is a LOT! Wow! I'm  tempted to get a Cuir pouch now, after seeing how much fits into it. I love Lesportsac pouches too. The prints are adorable. I just bought a 3-zip after seeing yours. Will love to hear your opinion of the wallet as I am thinking of downsizing my wallet and yours look like a small nifty size.



 I wouldn't even consider this packed full! I used to carry a continental wallet and that fit just fine. I could probably get another pouch in there, too.  An iPad also fits, though I wouldn't carry it all day in there. The pouch here is the discontinued size, but I'm sure the current size fits a lot too; I've yet to use my Cherry one.  Yay, love the 3-zip!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Inside my LP SLH in Mint, it could hold much more just i carry light.












A Roots coin purse

Coach large zip around wallet

Le sportsac pouch(left it open in second shot to show, nice green lining lol)

I also have in the SLH LP pocket a Kleenex portable.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow! Pretty much all LCs are Mary Poppins bags, but the 1621 may be the most so.  I can never get over how much can actually fit in there.  Your pouches, the organization




Tky...Ha, I like that "Mary Poppins bags." 






seton said:


> Amazin that u were able to fit all that. Just got confirmation that Poppy is now a classic color. Arent ya glad I told you not to wait?



Yes, but when have I've waited for anything? : )





HesitantShopper said:


> cute pieces! love the owl and flower pouch!




Aw thanks! A good friend stirred to that cutie owl!



LuvAllBags said:


> Lovely! I am always impressed with how much the 1621 holds.



Thanks! Me, too.


----------



## mad4bags15

I used an organizer to turn my Le Pliage into a diaper bag..



... and then another organizer into work bag


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> Inside my LP SLH in Mint, it could hold much more just i carry light.
> 
> A Roots coin purse
> 
> Coach large zip around wallet
> 
> Le sportsac pouch(left it open in second shot to show, nice green lining lol)
> 
> I also have in the SLH LP pocket a Kleenex portable.





Aren't you just loving the Mint? I love this color. It's kind of a "neutral" blue. All the inside stuff looks great!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mad4bags15 said:


> I used an organizer to turn my Le Pliage into a diaper bag..
> 
> ... and then another organizer into work bag




That's really smart. I like how you get two kinds of utility from one organizer.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> get ready for a pink explosion


Lovely pink explosion!  Love the JA pouch!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):
> 
> View attachment 3000907
> 
> 
> It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
> - My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
> - sunglasses
> - little reusable shopping bag
> - phone
> - My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28493856&postcount=513)
> - keys
> - Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)
> 
> This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather


Gorgeous bag and matching pouch!  I didn't realize it could hold so much, love the Lesportsac too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I wouldn't even consider this packed full! I used to carry a continental wallet and that fit just fine. I could probably get another pouch in there, too.  An iPad also fits, though I wouldn't carry it all day in there. The pouch here is the discontinued size, but I'm sure the current size fits a lot too; I've yet to use my Cherry one.  Yay, love the 3-zip!



Kicking myself for not getting the cherry red now. I saw it in Munich and can't keep my eyes and hands off it. &#128517;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> Inside my LP SLH in Mint



love the mint color and high five to a mutual lesportsac pouch lover!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mad4bags15 said:


> I used an organizer to turn my Le Pliage into a diaper bag
> ... and then another organizer into work



love the tan lining inside your LP and don't we all love how the LP is always so versatile!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> love the mint color and high five to a mutual lesportsac pouch lover!



Thank you! yes great pouches! love all the colors/patterns.


----------



## mermaid.braid

cheidel said:


> Gorgeous bag and matching pouch!  I didn't realize it could hold so much, love the Lesportsac too!



Thank you! I love your Lesportsac macaron pouch too; saw it on another thread


----------



## juls12

Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.


----------



## tflowers921

juls12 said:


> Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.




I keep debating this combo, looks great!


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> I keep debating this combo, looks great!



Thank you! You should get it if you want a neutral. But my next one is going to be a fun colour


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> J'adore the pink explosion!!!



Merci! 





HesitantShopper said:


> Inside my LP SLH in Mint, it could hold much more just i carry light.
> 
> 
> 
> A Roots coin purse
> 
> Coach large zip around wallet
> 
> Le sportsac pouch(left it open in second shot to show, nice green lining lol)
> 
> I also have in the SLH LP pocket a Kleenex portable.



A nice feminine look 





mad4bags15 said:


> I used an organizer to turn my Le Pliage into a diaper bag..
> H]



Well done 





cheidel said:


> Lovely pink explosion!  Love the JA pouch!



You know your JAs 



It's drizzling today. A quick look.
It's Indigo


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.



Lovely custom! The beige looks almost gold in this photo. Beautiful!



seton said:


> It's drizzling today. A quick look.
> It's Indigo



Lovely Indigo. Almost looks Navy on my screen. What are those cool accessories? Like each one but I don't recognize the brand(s)/designer(s)? Is the wallet a Hermes?


----------



## EGBDF

juls12 said:


> Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.



Very nice!



seton said:


> Merci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice feminine look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know your JAs
> 
> 
> 
> It's drizzling today. A quick look.
> It's Indigo



Love the wallet!!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely Indigo. Almost looks Navy on my screen. What are those cool accessories? Like each one but I don't recognize the brand(s)/designer(s)? Is the wallet a Hermes?




TY, the front and back are Jonathan Adler and the middle one is the KS POP! pouch that you've seen many times. The back one is part of a pouch set. I'll post a better pic from Bloomies website.
I have shown my Hermes wallets a few times here but you probably didnt recognize them since they are very, very, very plain (which is the way I like it).




EGBDF said:


> Very nice!
> Love the wallet!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It's drizzling today. A quick look.
> It's Indigo



I just love the coolness of blue! Love the SLGs too. Chic! 




juls12 said:


> Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.



Also deliberating the combo of a lighter main body and a darker stripe for my custom. Yours look fabulous! &#128150; it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the middle one is the KS POP! pouch that you've seen many times. The back one is part of a pouch set. I'll post a better pic from Bloomies website.



This set is way cool. I love them!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Merci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice feminine look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know your JAs
> 
> 
> 
> It's drizzling today. A quick look.
> It's Indigo




Love your pouches! You always photograph them so beautifully.


----------



## pbnjam

juls12 said:


> Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.




Nice colors for custom. Love the color for ur LC pouch too!


----------



## cheidel

HesitantShopper said:


> Inside my LP SLH in Mint, it could hold much more just i carry light.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A Roots coin purse
> 
> Coach large zip around wallet
> 
> Le sportsac pouch(left it open in second shot to show, nice green lining lol)
> 
> I also have in the SLH LP pocket a Kleenex portable.


Love the mint color and your lovely accessories!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside Poppy 1621.
> 
> View attachment 3001046
> 
> 
> View attachment 3001047


Love the poppy of course, and your accessories are fabulous!!!  That lavender and orange pouch is a perfect match, so pretty!!!!


----------



## cheidel

mad4bags15 said:


> I used an organizer to turn my Le Pliage into a diaper bag..
> View attachment 3002888
> 
> 
> ... and then another organizer into work bag
> View attachment 3002891


That's the good thing about LC LP, so versatile!!!


----------



## cheidel

mermaid.braid said:


> Thank you! I love your Lesportsac macaron pouch too; saw it on another thread


Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

juls12 said:


> Switched into my custom size 2 LH in beige/chocolate. I wonder how different it's in size to the medium LH.


Very nice, love your custom color combo!!!


----------



## cheidel

*Inside LLH 2724 in New Navy:*
  Orange leather pouch holds my Kindle
  Lesportsac Macaroon Travel Pouch
  Orla Kiely Cosmetic Case
  Jonathan Adler pen/pencil case
  Green leather Owl card case
*Sometimes I carry my LP unzipped, I keep my organizer zipped during those times.


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> Love the mint color and your lovely accessories!!!



Thank you!


----------



## HesitantShopper

cheidel said:


> *Inside LLH 2724 in New Navy:*
> Orange leather pouch holds my Kindle
> Lesportsac Macaroon Travel Pouch
> Orla Kiely Cosmetic Case
> Jonathan Adler pen/pencil case
> Green leather Owl card case
> *Sometimes I carry my LP unzipped, I keep my organizer zipped during those times.



Love how the accessories makes the color of the LP just pop!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

cheidel said:


> *Inside LLH 2724 in New Navy:*
> Orange leather pouch holds my Kindle
> Lesportsac Macaroon Travel Pouch
> Orla Kiely Cosmetic Case
> Jonathan Adler pen/pencil case
> Green leather Owl card case
> *Sometimes I carry my LP unzipped, I keep my organizer zipped during those times.



So much fun! Love seeing all these burst of colors! Whooty, hooty green owl!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Merci!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A nice feminine look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know your JAs
> 
> 
> 
> It's drizzling today. A quick look.
> It's Indigo


Your indigo is gorgeous, and the Greek Key wallet is the perfect match!!!    Got my eye on the red one.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> So much fun! Love seeing all these burst of colors! Whooty, hooty green owl!


Thanks GP...love the Hoot owl....


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> Lovely custom! The beige looks almost gold in this photo. Beautiful!
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> frenziedhandbag said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just love the coolness of blue! Love the SLGs too. Chic!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also deliberating the combo of a lighter main body and a darker stripe for my custom. Yours look fabulous! &#128150; it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pbnjam said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice colors for custom. Love the color for ur LC pouch too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. The pouch is in mint from last fall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cheidel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Very nice, love your custom color combo!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you
Click to expand...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> *Inside LLH 2724 in New Navy:*.



Your pouches are making me go ga-ga! so pretty! i love the swirls and colors!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Your pouches are making me go ga-ga! so pretty! i love the swirls and colors!






  Thank you!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Skipping the bag organiser today, using all my lesportsac pouches & LC large pouchette (discontinued, in bilberry) within the MSH.

Mermaid, you enabled me to get a lesportsac scottie dog 3-zip!


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Skipping the bag organiser today, using all my lesportsac pouches & LC large pouchette (discontinued, in bilberry) within the MSH.
> 
> Mermaid, you enabled me to get a lesportsac scottie dog 3-zip!



love it! gosh the Scotties are so cute! never seen that before.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Skipping the bag organiser today, using all my lesportsac pouches & LC large pouchette (discontinued, in bilberry) within the MSH.
> 
> Mermaid, you enabled me to get a lesportsac scottie dog 3-zip!



Nice! I think I need a lesportsacbut so many designs and patterns to choose from!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HesitantShopper said:


> love it! gosh the Scotties are so cute! never seen that before.






EGBDF said:


> Nice! I think I need a lesportsacbut so many designs and patterns to choose from!



Thank you ladies, for the love! I was baffled with the choice of prints too but the scotties stole my heart. I secretly wished for one as a pet when I was a child. Promo code  FUN20SUN now for 20% off via Amazon now. Looking forward to seeing yours. &#128518;


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Skipping the bag organiser today, using all my lesportsac pouches & LC large pouchette (discontinued, in bilberry) within the MSH.
> 
> Mermaid, you enabled me to get a lesportsac scottie dog 3-zip!



Happy to enable  That Scottie print is adorable, and has a great color scheme too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Happy to enable  That Scottie print is adorable, and has a great color scheme too!



Thank you for enabling. &#128512;&#127846;&#128144; I love how cute and vibrant it is.


----------



## seton

cheidel said:


> *Inside LLH 2724 in New Navy:*
> Orange leather pouch holds my Kindle
> Lesportsac Macaroon Travel Pouch
> Orla Kiely Cosmetic Case
> Jonathan Adler pen/pencil case
> Green leather Owl card case
> *Sometimes I carry my LP unzipped, I keep my organizer zipped during those times.



youve been busy  looking good.
do you and GP have the same owl SLG?





frenziedhandbag said:


> Skipping the bag organiser today, using all my lesportsac pouches & LC large pouchette (discontinued, in bilberry) within the MSH.
> 
> Mermaid, you enabled me to get a lesportsac scottie dog 3-zip!




love the contrast of patterns, FH!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

I used my LPC Malabar yesterday and here's what she carried:


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I used my LPC Malabar yesterday and here's what she carried:
> 
> View attachment 3005827
> 
> View attachment 3005828
> View attachment 3005830


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> I used my LPC Malabar yesterday and here's what she carried:
> 
> View attachment 3005827
> 
> View attachment 3005828
> View attachment 3005830



I love it all!
Does the Laduree get in the way when you use the zipper? I get annoyed with the flaps on the LPs sometimes..


----------



## Glitter_pixie

EGBDF said:


> I love it all!
> Does the Laduree get in the way when you use the zipper? I get annoyed with the flaps on the LPs sometimes..



I guess it doesn't because I had to retry to see if it bugged me. It doesn't. 



seton said:


> img4.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20140325223741/degrassi/images/2/25/Santana-glee.gif


----------



## seton

traveling light

lilac 1899
coral LPH wallet
beige 2546


----------



## HesitantShopper

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you ladies, for the love! I was baffled with the choice of prints too but the scotties stole my heart. I secretly wished for one as a pet when I was a child. Promo code  FUN20SUN now for 20% off via Amazon now. Looking forward to seeing yours. &#128518;



Scotties are so cute! i love the variety of the LE sportsacs range.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> I used my LPC Malabar yesterday and here's what she carried:
> 
> View attachment 3005827
> 
> View attachment 3005828
> View attachment 3005830



so pretty! and love all the pouches, fobs! holy smoke she holds tons!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> traveling light
> 
> lilac 1899
> coral LPH wallet
> beige 2546



such a pretty color! love your accessories range.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Skipping the bag organiser today, using all my lesportsac pouches & LC large pouchette (discontinued, in bilberry) within the MSH.
> 
> Mermaid, you enabled me to get a lesportsac scottie dog 3-zip!



The Scotties remind me of the cute Scotty charm on some Radley bags. I have a mini Radley bag with that charm which I hardly use. Maybe should transfer the charm to my LC and look for this 3-zip pouch


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The Scotties remind me of the cute Scotty charm on some Radley bags. I have a mini Radley bag with that charm which I hardly use. Maybe should transfer the charm to my LC and look for this 3-zip pouch



that should look so adorable! remember to snap a pic for us! &#128054;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> traveling light
> 
> lilac 1899
> coral LPH wallet
> beige 2546



Very pretty! The Lilac in this photo looks similar to Fig in my opinion, though Fig is a little darker (as shown in your LP comparison post). 

Luv the coral LPH wallet. I wonder if there will be new Autumn '15 colors for the LPH wallet. 





HesitantShopper said:


> so pretty! and love all the pouches, fobs! holy smoke she holds tons!!




Thanks HS! I love the small LPC for the fact that she can hold so much without being heavy or bulky.  The SA at the Madison shop location said the leather is a mix of goat/lamb.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Very pretty! The Lilac in this photo looks similar to Fig in my opinion, though Fig is a little darker (as shown in your LP comparison post).
> 
> Luv the coral LPH wallet. I wonder if there will be new Autumn '15 colors for the LPH wallet.




thx, GF. 
It took me forever to find a LPH wallet MIF.

Lilac is about 2 shades lighter than Fig and has less brown in it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> that should look so adorable! remember to snap a pic for us! &#128054;



I managed to find the Scottie 3-zip pouch at the LeSportsac counter at the mall near my home! Yay!!! Happy day! Oh, here's a pic of the Radley charm on my Medium Blue Cuir. Since this is a "what's inside your LC bag" thread, I have also snapped pics of the inside of my Blue Cuir 

I have 2 Muji organisers (checkered and gray), one pink LC Birdcage cosmetic pouch, a LeSportsac Scottie 3-zip pouch and a CloverSac base shaper. The Scottie pouch is in transit as it is going to the office tomorrow where it will be used in my 1621 which I bring to lunch every day.


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> I managed to find the Scottie 3-zip pouch at the LeSportsac counter at the mall near my home! Yay!!! Happy day! Oh, here's a pic of the Radley charm on my Medium Blue Cuir. Since this is a "what's inside your LC bag" thread, I have also snapped pics of the inside of my Blue Cuir
> 
> I have 2 Muji organisers (checkered and gray), one pink LC Birdcage cosmetic pouch, a LeSportsac Scottie 3-zip pouch and a CloverSac base shaper. The Scottie pouch is in transit as it is going to the office tomorrow where it will be used in my 1621 which I bring to lunch every day.


 
So cute! Love the scottie pouch and charm!


----------



## donnaoh

Glitter_pixie said:


> I used my LPC Malabar yesterday and here's what she carried:
> 
> View attachment 3005827
> 
> View attachment 3005828
> View attachment 3005830


This is a very nice shade of pink!!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks HS! I love the small LPC for the fact that she can hold so much without being heavy or bulky.  The SA at the Madison shop location said the leather is a mix of goat/lamb.



for sure, how much it holds is a massive benefit! Goat/lamb yep, would be soft then!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> I managed to find the Scottie 3-zip pouch at the LeSportsac counter at the mall near my home! Yay!!! Happy day! Oh, here's a pic of the Radley charm on my Medium Blue Cuir. Since this is a "what's inside your LC bag" thread, I have also snapped pics of the inside of my Blue Cuir
> 
> I have 2 Muji organisers (checkered and gray), one pink LC Birdcage cosmetic pouch, a LeSportsac Scottie 3-zip pouch and a CloverSac base shaper. The Scottie pouch is in transit as it is going to the office tomorrow where it will be used in my 1621 which I bring to lunch every day.



Love this! and the liner is so nice.


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> I managed to find the Scottie 3-zip pouch at the LeSportsac counter at the mall near my home! Yay!!! Happy day! Oh, here's a pic of the Radley charm on my Medium Blue Cuir. Since this is a "what's inside your LC bag" thread, I have also snapped pics of the inside of my Blue Cuir
> 
> I have 2 Muji organisers (checkered and gray), one pink LC Birdcage cosmetic pouch, a LeSportsac Scottie 3-zip pouch and a CloverSac base shaper. The Scottie pouch is in transit as it is going to the office tomorrow where it will be used in my 1621 which I bring to lunch every day.




love everything. I could spend all day in Muji and often do. 

*For those who like Scotties, check the French brand AGATHA. It's their logo.*


----------



## seton

Yay, this thread is now a Sticky. Everybody dance now!


----------



## pbnjam

Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.



Great insides!  I have that same Minnie Mouse pouch. What is the purple Coach item?


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.



Nice! Is the pouch to the left of the purple Coach pouch also Coach? I like the pattern.


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.




I'm in love with your phone case! [emoji7]


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Great insides!  I have that same Minnie Mouse pouch. What is the purple Coach item?


 
Thanks mermaid! This Minnie one is one of my favorite pouches. All the lesportsac love has inspired me to get two more pieces.  
The purple Coach is hangtag multifunction case: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/coach-hangtag-multifunction-case-in-leather?ID=1188947
The hangtag is iconic to Coach so they turned it into a case. It's not very big so I just put business cards and receipts in there.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Nice! Is the pouch to the left of the purple Coach pouch also Coach? I like the pattern.


 Thanks EGBDF! Yes it's a Coach wristlet. I think the print is called Waverly. I started my bag addiction with Coach so I have lot. But I am slowly selling off some where it's either just too small or I don't love anymore. 


eehlers said:


> I'm in love with your phone case! [emoji7]


Thanks eehlers! Normally I take pics with my phone so I never show it. Just thought I should share my Snoopy love.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.



such a pretty bag! and love your contents! i have that same Coach coin purse but my oldest daughter uses it lol another adopted item of mine it seems.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> So cute! Love the scottie pouch and charm!





HesitantShopper said:


> Love this! and the liner is so nice.



Thanks so much for your wonderful comments! 



seton said:


> love everything. I could spend all day in Muji and often do.
> 
> *For those who like Scotties, check the French brand AGATHA. It's their logo.*



Thanks so much for your lovely comment and tip re AGATHA! This requires further investigation


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> The purple Coach is hangtag multifunction case: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/coach-hangtag-multifunction-case-in-leather?ID=1188947
> The hangtag is iconic to Coach so they turned it into a case. It's not very big so I just put business cards and receipts in there.



I saw this in Coach when I was there during the sale the other day. But I got sidetracked and bought a black wristlet without checking it out. This calls for further investigation, LOL!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Thanks mermaid! This Minnie one is one of my favorite pouches. All the lesportsac love has inspired me to get two more pieces.
> The purple Coach is hangtag multifunction case: http://www1.bloomingdales.com/shop/product/coach-hangtag-multifunction-case-in-leather?ID=1188947
> The hangtag is iconic to Coach so they turned it into a case. It's not very big so I just put business cards and receipts in there.



Yep, I like the Lesportsac pouches for having multiple compartments/interior pockets; they're great for organizing a bunch of little things (and they're a good way to enjoy their fun prints in small doses). I use my Minnie pouch to store all my chargers/adapters. Ohh, cool card case! I couldn't see how it opened from the angle in your pic so I was really wondering.


----------



## pbnjam

HesitantShopper said:


> such a pretty bag! and love your contents! i have that same Coach coin purse but my oldest daughter uses it lol another adopted item of mine it seems.


Thank you HS! I guess your daughter takes after your love of bags! I wish my mom shares my enthusiasm but for the most part she just tells me to stop spending.


SmokieDragon said:


> I saw this in Coach when I was there during the sale the other day. But I got sidetracked and bought a black wristlet without checking it out. This calls for further investigation, LOL!


 Any reason to shop is a good one.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

SmokieDragon said:


> I managed to find the Scottie 3-zip pouch at the LeSportsac counter at the mall near my home! Yay!!! Happy day! Oh, here's a pic of the Radley charm on my Medium Blue Cuir. Since this is a "what's inside your LC bag" thread, I have also snapped pics of the inside of my Blue Cuir
> 
> 
> I have 2 Muji organisers (checkered and gray), one pink LC Birdcage cosmetic pouch, a LeSportsac Scottie 3-zip pouch and a CloverSac base shaper. The Scottie pouch is in transit as it is going to the office tomorrow where it will be used in my 1621 which I bring to lunch every day.



Ooo divine! I like how you made use of the LC green ribbon.



donnaoh said:


> This is a very nice shade of pink!!



Thank you! I love, love, love it so much!



seton said:


> Yay, this thread is now a Sticky. Everybody dance now!







pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.



Love the red Cuir wallet and the floral one above it. Minnie Mouse pouch is super cute and love the blue SoL!



pbnjam said:


> Thank you HS! I guess your daughter takes after your love of bags! I wish my mom shares my enthusiasm but for the most part she just tells me to stop spending.
> 
> *Any reason to shop is a good one*.



+1


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thank you HS! I guess your daughter takes after your love of bags! I wish my mom shares my enthusiasm but for the most part she just tells me to stop spending.
> 
> .



she does, trouble is she like raiding my stuff.. it's all good though, it's nice to have that to share as my younger daughter does not.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.




Love your Liberty!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the red Cuir wallet and the floral one above it. Minnie Mouse pouch is super cute and love the blue SoL!


Thanks, I like it a lot. It's my first LC wallet. I'm in  with LC cuir. 


HesitantShopper said:


> she does, trouble is she like raiding my stuff.. it's all good though, it's nice to have that to share as my younger daughter does not.


Hopefully you can raid hers too someday! 


LuvAllBags said:


> Love your Liberty!


Thanks! I'm glad I don't feel a need to own every color or I'll be trouble.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I managed to find the Scottie 3-zip pouch at the LeSportsac counter at the mall near my home!



Yay! Scottie twins! &#128054;&#128054;&#128054;!
Love how soft and smooshy your Cuir looks. I really need one soon!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> *For those who like Scotties, check the French brand AGATHA. It's their logo.*




Heading there now! Thanks for sharing. 




seton said:


> Yay, this thread is now a Sticky. Everybody dance now!



&#127867;!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow.



Cheery insides! I love that Coach hangtag wristlet. Almost got it too.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ooo divine! I like how you made use of the LC green ribbon.



Thanks so much for the compliment! Since the Muji organisers have no brand tags, I decided to add some LC branding


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Scottie twins! &#128054;&#128054;&#128054;!
> Love how soft and smooshy your Cuir looks. I really need one soon!



Really lucky to get that Scottie pouch. Twins indeed 

Yes, yes, yes, you must get a Cuir! Now that's the easy part of the decision making out of the way. The hard parts are what colour, when to get and what size, LOL!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.




Awesome MD theme. I wish I was home to do the same. 


Mastic Fou with Black Fou wallet


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> Awesome MD theme. I wish I was home to do the same.
> 
> 
> Mastic Fou with Black Fou wallet




I always love when you show this bag. A true classic. I really like how you change it up.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Awesome MD theme. I wish I was home to do the same.
> 
> 
> Mastic Fou with Black Fou wallet




Aw...Where are you? 

Hello Kitty! Love all the innards here!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my Orange 1899 LLH LP.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Awesome MD theme. I wish I was home to do the same.
> 
> 
> Mastic Fou with Black Fou wallet


 Thanks! I love your accessories too, esp the pop art and comic prints. I have the same Bang Cory pouch. 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Orange 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3009661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009662


 Orange is so pretty for this weather. I feel like I've seen this flower shaped pouch recently. Is it the same as Cheidel's yellow one? Love the orange and blue combos.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Yay! Let's keep this going. Here is my WIMB for tomorrow. Unfortunately I do have work.


Beautiful Statue bag....love your accessories especially Minnie!  I am now a Lesportsac pouch lover too!!!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Orange 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3009661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009662


Gorgeous, gorgeous, colorful and lovely!!!!  Love that Paris pouch!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The hard parts are what colour, when to get and what size, LOL!




Exactly! Color is the toughest, given how pretty LC Cuirs are but my heart is somewhat set on Pebble and a small size, I think. &#128518;



Love the funky accessories!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Orange 1899 LLH LP.]



Awesome pairing! That girl on bike pouch looks so chic! love it!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Orange 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3009661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009662



Very pretty! love what's inside, i too have seen flower coin pouches like that before.. in a small business/gift shop in my town, don't know if there copies of someones original concept but they are real cute!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Awesome MD theme. I wish I was home to do the same.
> 
> 
> Mastic Fou with Black Fou wallet



This is nice! not super familiar with the leathers LC does.. looks soft.


----------



## seton

LuvAllBags said:


> I always love when you show this bag. A true classic. I really like how you change it up.



TY, sadly I get bored easily so must keep myself amused. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Aw...Where are you?
> 
> Hello Kitty! Love all the innards here!



I was staying with relatives for the weekend. Am back now. 
TY for your kind words.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Orange 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3009661
> 
> 
> View attachment 3009662



The golden late afternoon light is beautiful.
I had a similiar Lancome bag. I used it only once on a trip, got a big stain on it, and threw it out. Haha!





pbnjam said:


> Thanks! I love your accessories too, esp the pop art and comic prints. I have the same Bang Cory pouch.




Happy to be Bang twins. One of the reasons I wanted the LP Bang was to match my Cory. Haha! Of course I am jelly of yours.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Happy to be Bang twins. One of the reasons I wanted the LP Bang was to match my Cory. Haha! Of course I am jelly of yours.



My cousin who vacationed in Spain recently told me he saw LP Bang being sold there. And my other cousin who lives in HK told me that its available there now too. I asked her to check in HK previously and she said it wasn't available yet. Not sure if any of this info is useful.

P.S. Oh the wonders of Facebook keeping my relatives connected


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> My cousin who vacationed in Spain recently told me he saw LP Bang being sold there. And my other cousin who lives in HK told me that its available there now too. I asked her to check in HK previously and she said it wasn't available yet. Not sure if any of this info is useful.
> 
> P.S. Oh the wonders of Facebook keeping my relatives connected



Ess okay. I look forward so am over it. Now I am trying to find out if there will be any LEs at Incheon Airport since i will have my bro passing thru there next month. 


Today
Khaki 2605
Camel 2546


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Orange is so pretty for this weather. I feel like I've seen this flower shaped pouch recently. Is it the same as Cheidel's yellow one? Love the orange and blue combos.





HesitantShopper said:


> Very pretty! love what's inside, i too have seen flower coin pouches like that before.. in a small business/gift shop in my town, don't know if there copies of someones original concept but they are real cute!



Thanks! Yes, the flower pouch is the same as Cheidel's yellow one. She's the one who turned me on to it. 



cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, gorgeous, colorful and lovely!!!!  Love that Paris pouch!!!!





frenziedhandbag said:


> Awesome pairing! That girl on bike pouch looks so chic! love it!





seton said:


> The golden late afternoon light is beautiful.
> I had a similiar Lancome bag. I used it only once on a trip, got a big stain on it, and threw it out. Haha!




Thank you GFs! The Paris pouch is cute but kind of cheap. I've gotten some really nice pouches from Lancome and now I wonder, are there fake Lancome pouches, too???


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Ess okay. I look forward so am over it. Now I am trying to find out if there will be any LEs at Incheon Airport since i will have my bro passing thru there next month.
> 
> 
> Today
> Khaki 2605
> Camel 2546




Yah! Luv the Gucci wallet!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Awesome MD theme. I wish I was home to do the same.
> 
> 
> Mastic Fou with Black Fou wallet




Lovely, lovely.....and my favorite RM pouch!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Ess okay. I look forward so am over it. Now I am trying to find out if there will be any LEs at Incheon Airport since i will have my bro passing thru there next month.
> 
> 
> Today
> Khaki 2605
> Camel 2546


 
Gorgeous, always love seeing your matching accessories!!!  The O.K. is so pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my 1623 MLH Moss and Mountain Lion Coin purse:










LeSportsac Tokidoki Nuvola Cosmetic Pouch
Camel Pouchette
Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse
MbMJ wallet
Pebble LPC pouch

Cinnamon Sugar Pumpkin Seeds : )


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my 1623 MLH Moss and Mountain Lion Coin purse:
> 
> View attachment 3011801
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011806
> 
> 
> LeSportsac Tokidoki Nuvola Cosmetic Pouch
> Camel Pouchette
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse
> MbMJ wallet
> Pebble LPC pouch
> 
> Cinnamon Sugar Pumpkin Seeds : )


Love your pouches! And adorable mountain lion!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Ess okay. I look forward so am over it. Now I am trying to find out if there will be any LEs at Incheon Airport since i will have my bro passing thru there next month.
> 
> 
> Today
> Khaki 2605
> Camel 2546



Gorgeous greens! And love how you always seem to have a matching laduree charm.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying 2 new Lesportsac cases I got yesterday.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you GFs! The Paris pouch is cute but kind of cheap. I've gotten some really nice pouches from Lancome and now I wonder, are there fake Lancome pouches, too???



I doubt it. Those pouches are suppose to be free after all. Where is the profit in knocking then off?





Glitter_pixie said:


> Yah! Luv the Gucci wallet!



Thx!




cheidel said:


> Gorgeous, always love seeing your matching accessories!!!  The O.K. is so pretty!



Thx! You should get some more. 




Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my 1623 MLH Moss and Mountain Lion Coin purse:
> 
> LeSportsac Tokidoki Nuvola Cosmetic Pouch
> Camel Pouchette
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse
> MbMJ wallet
> Pebble LPC pouch
> 
> Cinnamon Sugar Pumpkin Seeds : )



Hmmm. I am rarely influenced by what I see on TPF but I gotta ask . . . 
where didja get those punpkin seeds? 
The rest is not too shabby either. 






pbnjam said:


> Carrying 2 new Lesportsac cases I got yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3012381




Still loving that modified poppy 1623. 
I'll try to post my stuff later. Wasnt sure if I would do LC today.


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Carrying 2 new Lesportsac cases I got yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3012381




Lovely LP, and the colorful Lesportsac cases are very pretty!  I love them!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my 1623 MLH Moss and Mountain Lion Coin purse:
> 
> View attachment 3011801
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011806
> 
> 
> LeSportsac Tokidoki Nuvola Cosmetic Pouch
> Camel Pouchette
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse
> MbMJ wallet
> Pebble LPC pouch
> 
> Cinnamon Sugar Pumpkin Seeds : )




oh, forgot to ask: what is the deal with the brown zipper?


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Carrying 2 new Lesportsac cases I got yesterday.
> 
> View attachment 3012381



sweet! how summery!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my 1623 MLH Moss and Mountain Lion Coin purse:
> 
> View attachment 3011801
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011802
> 
> 
> View attachment 3011806
> 
> 
> LeSportsac Tokidoki Nuvola Cosmetic Pouch
> Camel Pouchette
> Marc by Marc Jacobs coin purse
> MbMJ wallet
> Pebble LPC pouch
> 
> Cinnamon Sugar Pumpkin Seeds : )



such great pouches/purses in there. LOve the lesportsac one!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Love your pouches! And adorable mountain lion!



Thanks PBnJaM! I've always had a think for Cougars/mountain lions since I was a kid.





seton said:


> I doubt it. Those pouches are suppose to be free after all. Where is the profit in knocking then off?
> 
> Dunno...my thoughts, too.
> 
> 
> Hmmm. I am rarely influenced by what I see on TPF but I gotta ask . . .
> where didja get those punpkin seeds?
> The rest is not too shabby either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Got them from ShopRite in their health food section. They are yummy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HesitantShopper said:
> 
> 
> 
> such great pouches/purses in there. LOve the lesportsac one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! This LeSportsac is my first. I think it's nicely made.
Click to expand...


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Carrying 2 new Lesportsac cases I got yesterday.




Luv the Red Cuir wallet, esp.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> oh, forgot to ask: what is the deal with the brown zipper?




No clue. I picked this up a few weeks ago from WBC. The interior label looks really odd to me. I'll PM you with the code.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Still loving that modified poppy 1623.
> I'll try to post my stuff later. Wasnt sure if I would do LC today.


Thx! I want to modify some more. Just got lazy so I keep coming back to this one. 


cheidel said:


> Lovely LP, and the colorful Lesportsac cases are very pretty!  I love them!


Thanks Cheidel! Some of the prints are very cute. And in the store they let you choose which pattern you prefer since they vary.


HesitantShopper said:


> sweet! how summery!


 Thanks HS! Love the print too. 


Glitter_pixie said:


> Luv the Red Cuir wallet, esp.


 Thanks GP! It great and functional, one of my fav at the moment.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> oh, forgot to ask: what is the deal with the brown zipper?



Turns out my 1623 isn't Moss. I rechecked the color code on the tag (not the same as Moss) and the WBC sales receipt says it was "Kaki" that I bought. I guess the Khaki comes with a brown zipper?

Anyone else have the 1623 Kaki with a brown zipper? I actually like it.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Turns out my 1623 isn't Moss. I rechecked the color code on the tag (not the same as Moss) and the WBC sales receipt says it was "Kaki" that I bought. I guess the Khaki comes with a brown zipper?
> 
> Anyone else have the 1623 Kaki with a brown zipper? I actually like it.


It's looks different, and I like it!!!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Than
> Got them from ShopRite in their health food section. They are yummy.
> e.




Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.


in 1623 Parme
amethyst LM Cuir


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir



Parme, this color lends a certain flair of Parisian chic and how apt are the accessories too. Do I sight an Izak flat pouch? lovely insides.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.

Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.
> 
> 
> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir



Nice! You are always so coordinated!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.
> 
> Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.



Oh geez, taunt me now with that LOVELY pouch!!!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.
> 
> 
> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir


 Loving these pretty shades of purple and cute pouches!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.
> 
> Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.


 O I missed out on this size pouchette. Looks like it holds a lot! 
LC key pouch looks like a nice accessory. Do you have a picture of the outside?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Oh geez, taunt me now with that LOVELY pouch!!!




Hee, just like the way you tempt me with your Cuirs. 



pbnjam said:


> I missed out on this size pouchette. Looks like it holds a lot! LC key pouch looks like a nice accessory. Do you have a picture of the outside?



Some colors are still available at Bagshop. It really does hold a lot. Here is how the outside of LC key pouch looks like.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Parme, this color lends a certain flair of Parisian chic and how apt are the accessories too. Do I sight an Izak flat pouch? lovely insides.



TY! I wish that Izak was flat. It's about 2 inch deep. But hey, it's lilac!




frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.
> 
> Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.



That's hawt. I can't believe that u were able to fit all that!





EGBDF said:


> Nice! You are always so coordinated!



Merci! 





pbnjam said:


> O I missed out on this size pouchette. Looks like it holds a lot!
> LC key pouch looks like a nice accessory. Do you have a picture of the outside?



The 2547 pouchette? Whay color would u want it in? I could point u in the right direction.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.
> 
> 
> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir


Always such nice accessories!!!!  Love the Bloomies pouch!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.
> 
> Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.


Love the larger discontinued LC pouchette!  It can hold lots!  Gorgeous key pouch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> It's about 2 inch deep. But hey, it's lilac
> That's hawt. I can't believe that u were able to fit all that!
> 
> The 2547 pouchette? Whay color would u want it in? I could point u in the right direction.




On the contrary, I love a pouch with depth. I think I carry too much knick knacks. Lilac is HAWT! Yes!

I love the big pouchette so much that I think I need another one. Is there anywhere else to get one instead of Bagshop? I'm easy with color. Thank you in advance. 




cheidel said:


> Love the larger discontinued LC pouchette!  It can hold lots!  Gorgeous key pouch!



Thank you! I think I need another pouchette. It is so useful.


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.
> 
> 
> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir



Wow, all those shades of purple are so pretty! You are on top of your accessory matching game; even the tablet case is purple


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.
> 
> Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.



Ooh, thanks for sharing another look at your key pouch! It looks very functional, typical LC  I'm tempted to get it too  but my wish list is long already *sigh*


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> The 2547 pouchette? Whay color would u want it in? I could point u in the right direction.


 Thanks! I'm not really sure what color it came in. I guess I would want any of these colors: Amethyst (or any shade of purple), Candy, Hydrangea, Orange, Mint, Indigo, Navy, Taupe, Bilberry .... Yeah I think this means I have no clue.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I love the big pouchette so much that I think I need another one. Is there anywhere else to get one instead of Bagshop? I'm easy with color. Thank you in advance.
> .



pbn lives in NYC so she has more options. I think Bagshop and eBay would be it for you.




mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, all those shades of purple are so pretty! You are on top of your accessory matching game; even the tablet case is purple



TY! 





pbnjam said:


> Thanks! I'm not really sure what color it came in. I guess I would want any of these colors: Amethyst (or any shade of purple), Candy, Hydrangea, Orange, Mint, Indigo, Navy, Taupe, Bilberry .... Yeah I think this means I have no clue.



It's only avail in classic colors now. Bagshop does have a good selection. 
Taupe - the outlets might have it
Bilberry - Bloomies on 59th probably has it in a bottom drawer if Bagshop doesnt have it. I also saw it in black and graphite.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Ooh, thanks for sharing another look at your key pouch! It looks very functional, typical LC  I'm tempted to get it too  but my wish list is long already *sigh*



You are most welcome. It really is very functional and the best part about it is how soft it is. You have me with you on that never ending wishlist. &#128517;







seton said:


> pbn lives in NYC so she has more options. I think Bagshop and ebay.



Thank you. I purchased the Bilberry from Bagshop. I'll probably get the next one from Bagshop too.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> pbn lives in NYC so she has more options. I think Bagshop and eBay would be it for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's only avail in classic colors now. Bagshop does have a good selection.
> Taupe - the outlets might have it
> Bilberry - Bloomies on 59th probably has it in a bottom drawer if Bagshop doesnt have it. I also saw it in black and graphite.




Thanks for the info! U're awesome! I will look into those. I think the larger size size can be very useful so I'll go get one or two before they r all gone.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.
> 
> 
> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir



so pretty!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Oh dear. I havent seen a shoprite in years. I'll see if my local heath food market has it. Thx for the tip.
> 
> 
> in 1623 Parme
> amethyst LM Cuir



Awesome amy LMC!

(ShopRite...slim pickings but it's local for me...Wegmans is much better.)





frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside the discontinued  big pouchette in Bilberry. Love it as a catch-all for my tissues, wristlet as wallet, key pouch and card case.
> 
> Also sharing what can fit in the LC key pouch. It is soft, roomy and can fit my cards and loose bills/coins. Apologies to the US ladies as it is not available online.




Yah for the BIG bilberry pochette! That wallet is a cutie!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Late post but here's what I carried today in my Graphite MSH LP.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post but here's what I carried today in my Graphite MSH LP.
> ]



everything is wonderful. is that pouchette graphite or gun?


I was feeling uninspired so have no idea what I had in my Indigo 1899 today. Since it is going to rain all wk, i might never change out of it.


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post but here's what I carried today in my Graphite MSH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3016632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016634


Yay....twinsies!!!!  Love the accessories with the Parisian flair!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> everything is wonderful. is that pouchette graphite or gun?
> 
> 
> I was feeling uninspired so have no idea what I had in my Indigo 1899 today. Since it is going to rain all wk, i might never change out of it.




Thank you. The pouchette is graphite. Glad for the rain...we need it but I'll be staying with dark colors this week too if the weather stays wet. Pops of color will come from the innards!



cheidel said:


> Yay....twinsies!!!!  Love the accessories with the Parisian flair!!!




Thanks! Zazzle is fun for those accessories. Couldn't resist the luggage tag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Late post but here's what I carried today in my Graphite MSH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3016632
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016633
> 
> 
> View attachment 3016634



Love it all of it! you have so many nice inside pieces, and Graphite is such a great color.


----------



## seton

I saw this at tjmaxx and thought of u all 
it was $8. no, I didnt get it.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> I saw this at tjmaxx and thought of u all
> it was $8. no, I didnt get it.



Oh sheesh, I spaced out when I glanced at this and at first I thought it was a pack of underwear...


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> I saw this at tjmaxx and thought of u all
> it was $8. no, I didnt get it.



so cute and what a great price!



EGBDF said:


> Oh sheesh, I spaced out when I glanced at this and at first I thought it was a pack of underwear...


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what's taking a ride in my Chocolate LLH:
View attachment 3019624

View attachment 3019625


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Here's what's taking a ride in my Chocolate LLH:
> View attachment 3019624
> 
> View attachment 3019625



I like your umbrella!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> I like your umbrella!




Thanks! It's a Coach umbrella I bought at the outlet a couple of years ago.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my Gatsby Sport sac.




I've been carrying that First Aid cosmetic case for a couple of days now...




Love the key holder


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Here's what's taking a ride in my Chocolate LLH:




I like everything taking a ride in your bag, especially the skull phone case!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Gatsby Sport sac.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019726
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've been carrying that First Aid cosmetic case for a couple of days now...
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019727
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Love the key holder
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3019729




I so love the gatsby  and that first aid case is adorable!


----------



## Esquared72

Glitter_pixie said:


> I like everything taking a ride in your bag, especially the skull phone case!




Thanks! Got that case for about $5 on Amazon. [emoji41]


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Here's what's taking a ride in my Chocolate LLH:
> View attachment 3019624
> 
> View attachment 3019625



Nice pieces there! love the wee umbrella.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Gatsby Sport sac.
> 
> View attachment 3019726
> 
> 
> I've been carrying that First Aid cosmetic case for a couple of days now...
> 
> View attachment 3019727
> 
> 
> Love the key holder
> 
> View attachment 3019729



That emergency kit is so cool, very different i can see why you'd carry it often.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Thanks! Got that case for about $5 on Amazon. [emoji41]



5$? ha lol... wow.. that is a great find.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> That emergency kit is so cool, very different i can see why you'd carry it often.




Thanks! I love the recycled pouch motifs. They're loads of fun. Chiedel passed on her pouch fever to me!

Inside my Navy Quadri Handbag.




I copied EGBDF's idea of taking a photo of my phone case.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I love the recycled pouch motifs. They're loads of fun. Chiedel passed on her pouch fever to me!
> 
> Inside my Navy Quadri Handbag.
> 
> View attachment 3021360
> 
> 
> I copied EGBDF's idea of taking a photo of my phone case.



Nice primary colors motif! That phone case is so appropriate for your username :edit: Oops at first glance I thought she was a fairy 
I think I'm starting to get pouch fever too, after seeing so many here.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks! I love the recycled pouch motifs. They're loads of fun. Chiedel passed on her pouch fever to me!
> 
> Inside my Navy Quadri Handbag.
> 
> View attachment 3021360
> 
> 
> I copied EGBDF's idea of taking a photo of my phone case.


Cute phone case! That is a good idea. I always leave out my phone too to take the pictures.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> I so love the gatsby  and that first aid case is adorable!



Thank you! Do you have Gatsby in your collection?




mermaid.braid said:


> Nice primary colors motif! That phone case is so appropriate for your username :edit: Oops at first glance I thought she was a fairy
> I think I'm starting to get pouch fever too, after seeing so many here.



Ah, she does look like a fairy! I love all the Henri Bendel girls motiffs.



pbnjam said:


> Cute phone case! That is a good idea. I always leave out my phone too to take the pictures.



Thanks! EGBDF's idea is great, isn't it?


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Do you have Gatsby in your collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, she does look like a fairy! I love all the Henri Bendel girls motiffs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! EGBDF's idea is great, isn't it?




I don't! I keep debating it, I think I need one [emoji6]. And I think I have a special love for them bc the great gatsby is one of my favorite books!


----------



## EGBDF

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! Do you have Gatsby in your collection?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, she does look like a fairy! I love all the Henri Bendel girls motiffs.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! EGBDF's idea is great, isn't it?



Nohaha,the credit goes to someone elseI don't know who. I don't even have my phone in a caseliving on the edge there.


----------



## mye737




----------



## SofiaC

seton said:


> I saw this at tjmaxx and thought of u all
> it was $8. no, I didnt get it.


Oh Seton! I so want this scotty. Wish I can find one here.


----------



## juls12

Inside my LLH LP: bag organizer  (filled with tissues, cough drops, hand creme, allergy spray etc.), 2 LC pouches, MK wallet, agenda, umbrella and sunglasses


----------



## seton

SofiaC said:


> Oh Seton! I so want this scotty. Wish I can find one here.



aw, I wish I knew. I would have sent it to u. 
I left it on a table where anyone can see it so I doubt it's there anymore.




juls12 said:


> Inside my LLH LP: bag organizer  (filled with tissues, cough drops, hand creme, allergy spray etc.), 2 LC pouches, MK wallet, agenda, umbrella and sunglasses



Yay! Bag cousins. 


Coral SOL 1899
Coral LPH wallet
Pink LM Cuir
Beige LP2546


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> aw, I wish I knew. I would have sent it to u.
> I left it on a table where anyone can see it so I doubt it's there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bag cousins.
> 
> 
> Coral SOL 1899
> Coral LPH wallet
> Pink LM Cuir
> Beige LP2546



That color is beautiful!


----------



## juls12

seton said:


> aw, I wish I knew. I would have sent it to u.
> I left it on a table where anyone can see it so I doubt it's there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bag cousins.
> 
> 
> Coral SOL 1899
> Coral LPH wallet
> Pink LM Cuir
> Beige LP2546



Nice assesories, I like the wallet


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> aw, I wish I knew. I would have sent it to u.
> I left it on a table where anyone can see it so I doubt it's there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bag cousins.
> 
> 
> Coral SOL 1899
> Coral LPH wallet
> Pink LM Cuir
> Beige LP2546




Lovely! Your coral looks orangey on my iPhone. I'll have to check it on my computer tomorrow. LUV the LM Cuir!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> aw, I wish I knew. I would have sent it to u.
> I left it on a table where anyone can see it so I doubt it's there anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yay! Bag cousins.
> 
> 
> Coral SOL 1899
> Coral LPH wallet
> Pink LM Cuir
> Beige LP2546


 
Love all the gorgeous corals!


----------



## seton

TY all for the coral love. Sorry that it looks a little peachy. Too much artificial lighting but I figured that u all seen the coral so I didnt color correct.


----------



## pbnjam

Moved into my fig LP hobo.. Been using the same insides for this week. I like it as a crossbody. The only downside is that the extra outside pocket is in the back when I wear the bag to the left.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my fig LP hobo.. Been using the same insides for this week. I like it as a crossbody. The only downside is that the extra outside pocket is in the back when I wear the bag to the left.
> 
> View attachment 3027015



Your Fig is divine! Is dat what u will be using for D-World?


----------



## herfyjo

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my fig LP hobo.. Been using the same insides for this week. I like it as a crossbody. The only downside is that the extra outside pocket is in the back when I wear the bag to the left.
> 
> View attachment 3027015



I've been considering getting one of these and this color is so elegant.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Your Fig is divine! Is dat what u will be using for D-World?


Thanks Seton. I can use this to carry on the plane and for water parks. I was planning to bring a smaller crossbody for the parks. But water park, I might need to bring a towel or dry clothes.. Lots to think about.  


herfyjo said:


> I've been considering getting one of these and this color is so elegant.


Thanks herfyjo. I like this style. It's comfortable to wear and very spacious. Definitely try it out to see if you like it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my fig LP hobo.. Been using the same insides for this week. I like it as a crossbody. The only downside is that the extra outside pocket is in the back when I wear the bag to the left.



Lovely color and innards!  have yet to try an LP Hobo.


----------



## seton

forgot to post what was inside of my white/navy SOL.

2546 Navy Arbre
BV wallet





pbnjam said:


> Thanks Seton. I can use this to carry on the plane and for water parks. I was planning to bring a smaller crossbody for the parks. But water park, I might need to bring a towel or dry clothes.. Lots to think about.
> 
> Thanks herfyjo. I like this style. It's comfortable to wear and very spacious. Definitely try it out to see if you like it.



I am so excited for D-world. 

There is a good review of the LP hobo on YT but think it might be of the bigger size (discontinued).


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> forgot to post what was inside of my white/navy SOL.
> 
> 2546 Navy Arbre
> BV wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited for D-world.
> 
> There is a good review of the LP hobo on YT but think it might be of the bigger size (discontinued).



 What's the name of the embroidered birds LC case? I've not seen that before. All looks good with that white/navy SoL.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> What's the name of the embroidered birds LC case? I've not seen that before. All looks good with that white/navy SoL.




LOL. it was from the Arbre de vie collex. Be careful, GF! Lots of fakes out there.

http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-arbre-de-vie-large-tote/3142385


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> forgot to post what was inside of my white/navy SOL.
> 
> 2546 Navy Arbre
> BV wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited for D-world.
> 
> There is a good review of the LP hobo on YT but think it might be of the bigger size (discontinued).


That Arbre case is tdf! I've seen a woman with this bag in navy on the subway station before. Since I see the same strangers everyday at similar times, I start to recognize them by their bags or shoes. Love ur wallet too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> forgot to post what was inside of my white/navy SOL.
> 
> 2546 Navy Arbre
> BV wallet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am so excited for D-world.
> 
> There is a good review of the LP hobo on YT but think it might be of the bigger size (discontinued).



whew.. overwhelming amount of nice things here.. and that embroidered pouch!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my fig LP hobo.. Been using the same insides for this week. I like it as a crossbody. The only downside is that the extra outside pocket is in the back when I wear the bag to the left.
> 
> View attachment 3027015



very nice bag and all the bits n pieces! wonderful rich color on the bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my fig LP hobo.



Fig looks divine! I need one!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> Moved into my fig LP hobo.. Been using the same insides for this week. I like it as a crossbody. The only downside is that the extra outside pocket is in the back when I wear the bag to the left.
> 
> View attachment 3027015


Love the fig!  Where did you find it?  I didn't think this color was out yet?


----------



## pbnjam

WestingerMom said:


> Love the fig!  Where did you find it?  I didn't think this color was out yet?



Thanks. I got this at the LC boutique. I think it's out in stores.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Fig looks divine! I need one!



Yes you do! 



HesitantShopper said:


> very nice bag and all the bits n pieces! wonderful rich color on the bag.




Thanks HS!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> Thanks. I got this at the LC boutique. I think it's out in stores.
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you do!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks HS!


Oh good!  It should be available on line soon, I hope!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my blue small LPC.










Inside Neo Clutch


----------



## mermaid.braid

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my blue small LPC.
> 
> View attachment 3028574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028592
> 
> 
> Inside Neo Clutch
> View attachment 3028586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028588



Nice insides  and packed to the max! Love this size.
The Néo is in Opera, right? I've been thinking of adding a small Néo plus matching small pouch in this color because I really like wine/burgundy/bordeaux etc shades. From your photo and another I saw on here it seems lighter than what I usually imagine as wine but the color still intrigues me


----------



## juls12

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my blue small LPC.
> 
> View attachment 3028574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028592
> 
> 
> Inside Neo Clutch
> View attachment 3028586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028588



I like all your inserts. They look great together.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> That Arbre case is tdf! I've seen a woman with this bag in navy on the subway station before. Since I see the same strangers everyday at similar times, I start to recognize them by their bags or shoes. Love ur wallet too!



TY and you sound like the bag/shoe detective! 




WestingerMom said:


> Oh good!  It should be available on line soon, I hope!



If by 'soon' you mean end of June, then yeah.





Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my blue small LPC.
> 
> View attachment 3028588



How did you fit all that?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my blue small LPC.



That Neo pouch looks divine! Love the rich color and how much it fits!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my blue small LPC.
> 
> View attachment 3028574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028592
> 
> 
> Inside Neo Clutch
> View attachment 3028586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028588


 
Always enjoy seeing your pics! Love the opera pouch. Must get one too!


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> TY and you sound like the bag/shoe detective!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If by 'soon' you mean end of June, then yeah.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How did you fit all that?
> 
> media.senscritique.com/media/000000115355/source_big/What_s_Opera_Doc.jpg


End of June? Ugh...guess it could be worse. We have the sales first though... I'm still a newbie, thus the impatience!


----------



## herfyjo

I'm incredibly in love with that Neo pouch.  Oh my!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> LOL. it was from the Arbre de vie collex. Be careful, GF! Lots of fakes out there.
> 
> http://shop.nordstrom.com/s/longchamp-le-pliage-arbre-de-vie-large-tote/3142385




Oops I see you posted it was an Arbre. It's sooo pretty! I certainly missed out but I can enjoy looking at yours.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

mermaid.braid said:


> Nice insides  and packed to the max! Love this size.
> 
> The Néo is in Opera, right? I've been thinking of adding a small Néo plus matching small pouch in this color because I really like wine/burgundy/bordeaux etc shades. From your photo and another I saw on here it seems lighter than what I usually imagine as wine but the color still intrigues me




Yes! Opera. I fell in love with the Neo Clutch so much so that I bought two different colors with the recent WSB sales.



juls12 said:


> I like all your inserts. They look great together.




Aw thanks!




seton said:


> How did you fit all that?




I'm not sure. It's a miracle I tellz ya!



frenziedhandbag said:


> That Neo pouch looks divine! Love the rich color and how much it fits!




Thanks...and it can fit way more than this!



pbnjam said:


> Always enjoy seeing your pics! Love the opera pouch. Must get one too!




You should get one! : )



herfyjo said:


> I'm incredibly in love with that Neo pouch.  Oh my!!!




Me, too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks...and it can fit way more than this!



Need!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my blue small LPC.
> 
> View attachment 3028574
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028584
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028592
> 
> 
> Inside Neo Clutch
> View attachment 3028586
> 
> 
> View attachment 3028588


Love the blue Cuir and all your accessories especially the Paris themed Lancome cosmetic!!!!


----------



## pickle

I love the LePliage for what's in my purse, since just about anything could end up in these totes.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pickle said:


> I love the LePliage for what's in my purse, since just about anything could end up in these totes.



Ooo! I like this purple-pink-black essemble.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pickle said:


> I love the LePliage for what's in my purse, since just about anything could end up in these totes.



very organised!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pickle said:


> I love the LePliage for what's in my purse, since just about anything could end up in these totes.



how neatly organized! the floral pouch is so nice.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my Bubble 1899 LLH LP.







Papayai large cosmetics case that I use as a makeshift purse insert, Fossil wallet and my First Aid cosmetics bag.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Bubble 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3033925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033931
> 
> 
> Papayai large cosmetics case that I use as a makeshift purse insert, Fossil wallet and my First Aid cosmetics bag.
> 
> View attachment 3033927
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033929
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033930



That cosmetics case is gorgeous! what a pretty, pretty pattern/design! Great Happy LP color too!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Bubble 1899 LLH LP.
> 
> View attachment 3033925
> 
> 
> View attachment 3033931
> 
> 
> Papayai large cosmetics case that I use as a makeshift purse insert, Fossil wallet and my First Aid cosmetics bag.
> 
> ]





it's great to see your Bubble and likin that Beige Neo. More plz.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HesitantShopper said:


> That cosmetics case is gorgeous! what a pretty, pretty pattern/design! Great Happy LP color too!




Thanks, HS. 

I like your new Avatar.



seton said:


> it's great to see your Bubble and likin that Beige Neo. More plz.



Thanks! I don't use the Bubble so much because it's a cooler pink and I like the warmer pinks. 

The Opera Neo clutch started it...now the Beige and I have a Poppy, too and another color on the way, too!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, HS.
> 
> I like your new Avatar.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks! I don't use the Bubble so much because it's a cooler pink and I like the warmer pinks.
> 
> *The Opera Neo clutch started it.* ..now the Beige and I have a Poppy, too and another color on the way, too!



So true! After I saw that, I went to get a blue one from Bloomies. 

Love your bubble LP! Cute charm too!


----------



## HesitantShopper

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, HS.
> 
> I like your new Avatar.



Thanks, that is milkshake the baby that made me have to delay the trip to a longchamp store.. he's worth it though! 2.5wks old now! grown so much.. sniff.


----------



## EGBDF

HesitantShopper said:


> Thanks, that is milkshake the baby that made me have to delay the trip to a longchamp store.. he's worth it though! 2.5wks old now! grown so much.. sniff.



I noticed toowhat a cutie!


----------



## HesitantShopper

EGBDF said:


> I noticed too&#8230;what a cutie!



Thanks! he really is..he's out of one of my sweetest ewes.. i just hate how fast they grow! Glad to be done with my lambing season though.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my Beige 2605 MLH LP. Wore this one two days in a row.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Beige 2605 MLH LP. Wore this one two days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 3038526
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038528



Lovely accessories!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Beige 2605 MLH LP. Wore this one two days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 3038526
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038528




I see, this is the same color as my custom! I love love love the doggie pouch!!!


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Beige 2605 MLH LP. Wore this one two days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 3038526
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038528




it's so pretty. love the beige and pink combo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Bubble 1899. Papayai large cosmetics case that I use as a makeshift purse insert, Fossil wallet and my First Aid cosmetics bag.



Brilliant to use a larger cosmetics case as a purse inset. I thought of getting a Tokidoki wristlet to serve the same purpose too. I am thinking to get the same LC Cuir Keyfob for my keys. Love the little pipe, horseshoe symbols on it, a little piece of LC history.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Beige 2605 MLH LP. Wore this one two days in a row.]



That's a mighty pretty color combo and I heart that customised luggage tag. Very nice Eiffel design!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Bubble 1899 LLH LP.
> View attachment 3033925


 
GP, now that I recall of the Honore keyfob, it was pretty heavy. How is the weight of your LM Cuir keyfob? Is it weighty? The only reason I ask is because I usually go running in the morning and the idea of a heavy keyfob is not too appealing. I checked with my local boutiques and this style had totally sold out hence I wasn't able to feel it in person. Thank you in advance for sharing...


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my Beige 2605 MLH LP. Wore this one two days in a row.
> 
> View attachment 3038526
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038527
> 
> 
> View attachment 3038528


Gorgeous!!!!  Love the accessories, especially the puppies and the flower coin pouch!!!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Lovely accessories!







tflowers921 said:


> I see, this is the same color as my custom! I love love love the doggie pouch!!!



Thanks, it's a Catseye bag that I got from Nordies. French Bulldogs that I thought was appropriate. 



seton said:


> it's so pretty. love the beige and pink combo



Tky it just felt right to combine these colors.



frenziedhandbag said:


> Brilliant to use a larger cosmetics case as a purse inset. I thought of getting a Tokidoki wristlet to serve the same purpose too. I am thinking to get the same LC Cuir Keyfob for my keys. Love the little pipe, horseshoe symbols on it, a little piece of LC history.



Thanks, I know I wouldn't use a regular purse insert so I thought this was a good idea. I can leave it unzipped to dig into and pull out those items you need to get to quickly.



frenziedhandbag said:


> That's a mighty pretty color combo and I heart that customised luggage tag. Very nice Eiffel design!



Thanks! I found this on Zazzle.



frenziedhandbag said:


> GP, now that I recall of the Honore keyfob, it was pretty heavy. How is the weight of your LM Cuir keyfob? Is it weighty? The only reason I ask is because I usually go running in the morning and the idea of a heavy keyfob is not too appealing. I checked with my local boutiques and this style had totally sold out hence I wasn't able to feel it in person. Thank you in advance for sharing...



I don't think it's heavy and I think you'd be comfortable with it in your hand. When I used to run, I actually tied my house key to  the shoe strings of one of my running shoe and kept cash stuffed in my sock if there wasn't  pocket in my running shorts.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks, I know I wouldn't use a regular purse insert so I thought this was a good idea. I can leave it unzipped to dig into and pull out those items you need to get to quickly.
> 
> Thanks! I found this on Zazzle.
> 
> I don't think it's heavy and I think you'd be comfortable with it in your hand. When I used to run, I actually tied my house key to  the shoe strings of one of my running shoe and kept cash stuffed in my sock if there wasn't  pocket in my running shorts.



Yup, there were times when I don't wish to carry my purse organiser and of course that tokidoki wristlet was just too cute not to get. My luggage tags are still in my shopping cart in Zazzle. Oops, so many designs that I like. Wow, thanks for sharing those tips! I never thought of that.


----------



## pbnjam

This is what it looks like sometimes:


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> This is what it looks like sometimes:
> 
> View attachment 3042044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042045





oh wow, you'v been busy!! jealous about the cory. I was thinkin of gettin it but didnt know what i would use it for . . . . since i dont have a bang bag 

i, too, am carrying RM today. 
with lilac 1899
beige 2546


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> oh wow, you'v been busy!! jealous about the cory. I was thinkin of gettin it but didnt know what i would use it for . . . . since i dont have a bang bag
> 
> i, too, am carrying RM today.
> with lilac 1899
> beige 2546



RM pouches are so fun! After collecting a few Cory pouches, I also realize I don't have a lot of use for such small size. Mainly I use it for misc cards. Is yours a Kerry? Now that size is much more user friendly!


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> This is what it looks like sometimes:
> 
> View attachment 3042044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042045


Love the purple pouch.  Is it LC?


----------



## WestingerMom

seton said:


> oh wow, you'v been busy!! jealous about the cory. I was thinkin of gettin it but didnt know what i would use it for . . . . since i dont have a bang bag
> 
> i, too, am carrying RM today.
> with lilac 1899
> beige 2546


Gorgeous lilac!


----------



## pbnjam

WestingerMom said:


> Love the purple pouch.  Is it LC?



Thank you. Yes it is a LM Cuir clutch. I found this color amethyst in an LC boutique.

Here is the link: http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/lm-cuir/clutch-1042746?sku=26032


----------



## WestingerMom

pbnjam said:


> Thank you. Yes it is a LM Cuir clutch. I found this color amethyst in an LC boutique.
> 
> Here is the link: http://us.longchamp.com/small-leather-goods/lm-cuir/clutch-1042746?sku=26032



I thought the design looked familiar, but I hadn't seen amethyst in leather yet!  I just got into Longchamp this past March, in Paris. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> RM pouches are so fun! After collecting a few Cory pouches, I also realize I don't have a lot of use for such small size. Mainly I use it for misc cards. Is yours a Kerry? Now that size is much more user friendly!



Mine is a lissa. I've been using large pouches so that I have the option to use them as clutches when I am away from home for long periods of time. 



WestingerMom said:


> Gorgeous lilac!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> This is what it looks like sometimes:
> 
> View attachment 3042044
> 
> 
> View attachment 3042045


The pink orgainizer is pretty.  Love all your accessories, especially the LC, LeSport Sac, O.K., and RM, a lovely variety!!!!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> oh wow, you'v been busy!! jealous about the cory. I was thinkin of gettin it but didnt know what i would use it for . . . . since i dont have a bang bag
> 
> i, too, am carrying RM today.
> with lilac 1899
> beige 2546


Lovely, that RM pouch matches the LP perfectly!  Of course the Laduree looks great with it too!!!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> The pink orgainizer is pretty.  Love all your accessories, especially the LC, LeSport Sac, O.K., and RM, a lovely variety!!!!


 
Thanks Cheidel! :shame:


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> oh wow, you'v been busy!! jealous about the cory. I was thinkin of gettin it but didnt know what i would use it for . . . . since i dont have a bang bag
> 
> i, too, am carrying RM today.
> with lilac 1899
> beige 2546



I love the lilac 1899. Wish they'd come out with it again. Also like your HB cosmetic pouch!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> This is what it looks like sometimes:



Wow it carries so much! Love that purple LMC pouch!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Glitter_pixie said:


> I love the lilac 1899. Wish they'd come out with it again. Also like your HB cosmetic pouch!




Agree - I would buy this color in a second!


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Wow it carries so much! Love that purple LMC pouch!




Thanks GP. It's the 1623 size so it's pretty spacious.


----------



## pbnjam

Taking Balzane hobo out today!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Taking Balzane hobo out today!
> 
> View attachment 3046105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046106



hmmmI like it all!


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> Taking Balzane hobo out today!
> 
> View attachment 3046105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046106




Looooove Balzane leather. Drool....


----------



## WestingerMom

LuvAllBags said:


> Agree - I would buy this color in a second!


Me too!


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> hmmmI like it all!





eehlers said:


> Looooove Balzane leather. Drool....



Thank you both!  I just love it!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Taking Balzane hobo out today!
> 
> View attachment 3046105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046106



Balzane 
Face Shop hand cream 
Guerlain 

You went to the Face Shop, hee!

btw, I've been organzing my SM accounts for stuff that is not right for tpf. If youre interested  to follow me:
pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/lindaseton42/
IG: http://iconosquare.com/lindaseton42http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Balzane
> Face Shop hand cream
> Guerlain
> 
> You went to the Face Shop, hee!
> 
> btw, I've been organzing my SM accounts for stuff that is not right for tpf. If youre interested  to follow me:
> pinterest: https://www.pinterest.com/lindaseton42/
> IG: http://iconosquare.com/lindaseton42http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



Yeah I went to Face Shop after you posted before about it. The little jar is so cute and I thought it would make a nice reusable lotion container. Plus it's a nice light scent. 
Also got a little something for friend's birthday. 

I don't have anything from Guerlain. If you are looking at the compact, it's just Body Shop powder. The shade works for me.

Sure I would love to follow you on those sites and see your vast collection of pictures! Now I'm going to go figure out what usernames and pws I have for those sites. Don't go on those very often.


----------



## HeatherL

Looks can be deceiving!  I can't believe how much my MLH holds.  I'm brand new to Longchamp and I'm in love[emoji7]


----------



## cheidel

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047723
> 
> View attachment 3047726
> 
> Looks can be deceiving!  I can't believe how much my MLH holds.  I'm brand new to Longchamp and I'm in love[emoji7]


Yes, the LP totes hold quite a lot, and still seem light weight.  Lovely inside pouches and assessories, enjoy!


----------



## pbnjam

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047723
> 
> View attachment 3047726
> 
> Looks can be deceiving!  I can't believe how much my MLH holds.  I'm brand new to Longchamp and I'm in love[emoji7]



Cute pouches! Love the different shades of blue.


----------



## HeatherL

cheidel said:


> Yes, the LP totes hold quite a lot, and still seem light weight.  Lovely inside pouches and assessories, enjoy!




Thank you!  And yes, I can't believe how light weight it still is even when full.  I am loving this brand!


----------



## HeatherL

pbnjam said:


> Cute pouches! Love the different shades of blue.




Thanks!  I do tend to gravitate to blues!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Taking Balzane hobo out today!



Love the Balzane leather. It's so soft. I love all the innards, too, especially the blue Neo and the LeSportec...is that the Brooklyn version?



HeatherL said:


> Looks can be deceiving!  I can't believe how much my MLH holds.  I'm brand new to Longchamp and I'm in love[emoji7]



So true...It's gorgeous and holds a ton. So does the SSH.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Love the Balzane leather. It's so soft. I love all the innards, too, especially the blue Neo and the LeSportec...is that the Brooklyn version?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So true...It's gorgeous and holds a ton. So does the SSH.




Thank you.  The lesportsac cosmetic pouch is a NYC edition. It has images of all 5 boroughs on the print. Statue of liberty, hot dog stands, coney island, coffee, etc.


----------



## LvoemyLV

Is the le pliage cosmetic case with handle worth it? I see soo many on here


----------



## changingwoman

LvoemyLV said:


> Is the le pliage cosmetic case with handle worth it? I see soo many on here




I've been wondering the same thing about the neo top handle clutch.  It seems like it's probably too big to use as a pouch inside another bag - does anyone use this bag as a clutch?  And how do you like it??


----------



## mermaid.braid

changingwoman said:


> I've been wondering the same thing about the neo top handle clutch.  It seems like it's probably too big to use as a pouch inside another bag - does anyone use this bag as a clutch?  And how do you like it??



I don't have one but here is a shot from the In Action thread:
http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28613347&postcount=346
It looks like a good size for a clutch, and would probably fit as a pouch in bigger bags like LP 1623 & 1899.


----------



## changingwoman

mermaid.braid said:


> I don't have one but here is a shot from the In Action thread:
> http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28613347&postcount=346
> It looks like a good size for a clutch, and would probably fit as a pouch in bigger bags like LP 1623 & 1899.


Thanks mermaid.braid!  It does look like a nice size for a clutch.  Maybe I'll think about getting one.  I'm surprised I haven't seen more people wearing them like that.


----------



## herfyjo

changingwoman said:


> I've been wondering the same thing about the neo top handle clutch.  It seems like it's probably too big to use as a pouch inside another bag - does anyone use this bag as a clutch?  And how do you like it??



I've been waiting for the Bloomies blue version of the clutch to go on sale.  I think it could have several handy uses.


----------



## changingwoman

herfyjo said:


> I've been waiting for the Bloomies blue version of the clutch to go on sale.  I think it could have several handy uses.


Please let us know if you get it, and what you think!!  Good luck!


----------



## LvoemyLV

changingwoman said:


> I've been wondering the same thing about the neo top handle clutch.  It seems like it's probably too big to use as a pouch inside another bag - does anyone use this bag as a clutch?  And how do you like it??




I just ordered one lol. It was the green sale one from Bloomingdales. With the discount it came to only $25!


----------



## changingwoman

LvoemyLV said:


> I just ordered one lol. It was the green sale one from Bloomingdales. With the discount it came to only $25!


Whoa, nice deal!!  Congrats!!    Please let us know how you like it and how you end up using it when it arrives!


----------



## hitt

pbnjam said:


> Taking Balzane hobo out today!
> 
> View attachment 3046105
> 
> 
> View attachment 3046106


I can't keep my eye off that cute little Kipling accessory!


----------



## Esquared72

Just loaded up my mini in Camel for tomorrow. I'm still always shocked at how much it can hold. 
View attachment 3049172

View attachment 3049173

View attachment 3049174


----------



## Miss BB

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my small Vermillion LPC (& matching pouch):
> 
> View attachment 3000907
> 
> 
> It can hold even more, but this is all I carry:
> - My new Roseau Croco wallet (planning to do a review of this later)
> - sunglasses
> - little reusable shopping bag
> - phone
> - My trusty LeSportsac 3-zip (the inside of which I showed in my last WIMB: http://forum.purseblog.com/showpost.php?p=28493856&postcount=513)
> - keys
> - Inside the pouch I have: lip balms, hand creme, tissues, oil blotting sheets, compact mirror, spin pins, a pen (the pouch can fit a lot more than this too)
> 
> This is probably my favorite LC bag; it holds everything I need while still being a good size for my frame. Plus the smooshy leather


So lovely !  I HAVE several Le Pliages and I LOVE the 3 zip Le Sportsac for organization !!  When I find them at TJMaxx I get one everytime.  THey hold soooo much !!


----------



## mermaid.braid

Miss BB said:


> So lovely !  I HAVE several Le Pliages and I LOVE the 3 zip Le Sportsac for organization !!  When I find them at TJMaxx I get one everytime.  THey hold soooo much !!



Thank you! I like LC pouches but the ones I have only have one compartment, so the organization on the 3-zip is great! I keep essentials in there so I can be sure I have them when I switch out of bags. If I were in the States I'd get more. Pattern placement drives me crazy so I like picking out LeSportsac stuff in person


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my mini in Camel for tomorrow. I'm still always shocked at how much it can hold.
> View attachment 3049172
> 
> View attachment 3049173
> 
> View attachment 3049174



best thing about them.. so roomy! it's almost shocking how much can be crammed in lol I was at Costco a few wks ago and someone had a dog in one


----------



## HesitantShopper

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3047723
> 
> View attachment 3047726
> 
> Looks can be deceiving!  I can't believe how much my MLH holds.  I'm brand new to Longchamp and I'm in love[emoji7]



wow, tons in there! they do hold a lot best feature of them and the massive lightweight design.


----------



## HesitantShopper

seton said:


> oh wow, you'v been busy!! jealous about the cory. I was thinkin of gettin it but didnt know what i would use it for . . . . since i dont have a bang bag
> 
> i, too, am carrying RM today.
> with lilac 1899
> beige 2546



what a pretty color.


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Just loaded up my mini in Camel for tomorrow. I'm still always shocked at how much it can hold.
> View attachment 3049172
> 
> View attachment 3049173
> 
> View attachment 3049174




I am impressed with the capacity!


----------



## tflowers921

Updated WIMB: 
-MK wallet 
-iPad with speck case
-hand sanitizer 
-LP neo pouch in navy 
-LP nylon case in vert
-keys
-iPhone 6


The neo pouches are super roomy without being bulky


----------



## pbnjam

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3050902
> View attachment 3050903
> 
> Updated WIMB:
> -MK wallet
> -iPad with speck case
> -hand sanitizer
> -LP neo pouch in navy
> -LP nylon case in vert
> -keys
> -iPhone 6
> View attachment 3050912
> 
> The neo pouches are super roomy without being bulky



Nice pouches! You're right about not being bulky. I like that about LC pouches too. Is that a care card inside the slip pocket?


----------



## tflowers921

pbnjam said:


> Nice pouches! You're right about not being bulky. I like that about LC pouches too. Is that a care card inside the slip pocket?




Thank you! Yes it is, I try to keep the original cards with the bags!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

tflowers921 said:


> Updated WIMB:
> -MK wallet
> -iPad with speck case
> -hand sanitizer
> -LP neo pouch in navy
> -LP nylon case in vert
> -keys
> -iPhone 6
> 
> The neo pouches are super roomy without being bulky




Thanks for the peek inside. LOVE the neo pouch! I'm up to 4 of them now.


----------



## aa12

Glitter_pixie said:


> I used my LPC Malabar yesterday and here's what she carried:
> 
> View attachment 3005827
> 
> View attachment 3005828
> View attachment 3005830


I love that grey pouch! do you mind me asking what you use it for? I have been eyeing it for some time and can't decide on a color!


----------



## tflowers921

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thanks for the peek inside. LOVE the neo pouch! I'm up to 4 of them now.




Thank you GP! I think I need to catch up with you [emoji13]


----------



## Esquared72

Inside mini Indigo [emoji41]
View attachment 3053131


----------



## EGBDF

eehlers said:


> Inside mini Indigo [emoji41]
> View attachment 3053131



Wow, it does hold a lot!


----------



## HeatherL

eehlers said:


> Inside mini Indigo [emoji41]
> View attachment 3053131




The bag just amazes me, so small yet so useful!  And of course, so adorable!  Enjoy (I know I will be [emoji2])!


----------



## Esquared72

EGBDF said:


> Wow, it does hold a lot!







HeatherL said:


> The bag just amazes me, so small yet so useful!  And of course, so adorable!  Enjoy (I know I will be [emoji2])!




What's nice is that stuff isn't crammed in either, so I can get items in and out without playing Bag Tetris. 

And, believe it or not, I could probably squeeze a few other little things in, if needed! It's a magic bag. 
View attachment 3053147


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> It's a magic bag.



That's what I call my mini too. It just holds so much and never too heavy.


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Inside mini Indigo [emoji41]
> View attachment 3053131



Love it the coin purse looks like it baby! clearly i need one for my little red SSH.


----------



## HesitantShopper

The mini or small whatever it's called holds A LOT.. very deceptive, actually all LP are like that... i think it;s the lack of structure.. it's an open bag basically.. only the very top with the zipper and handles have structure.


----------



## pbnjam

Statue of Liberty MSH today! Happy Independence Day!


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Statue of Liberty MSH today! Happy Independence Day!
> 
> View attachment 3054092



Great choice!


----------



## Esquared72

The Jumbo Purse To Go organizer fits perfectly inside the larger Quadri satchel. 
View attachment 3054130

View attachment 3054131

View attachment 3054132


----------



## Phiomega

LV Flore Epi In Citron/white 
Bang pouch for my Small notepad, pens and Bluetooth headset
LP Case in Red (what is the right name of this red?) for cosmetic etc
And a zebra hair clip because it is so hot outside!


----------



## HeatherL

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3054157
> 
> LV Flore Epi In Citron/white
> Bang pouch for my Small notepad, pens and Bluetooth headset
> LP Case in Red (what is the right name of this red?) for cosmetic etc
> And a zebra hair clip because it is so hot outside!




This is just too cute!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Statue of Liberty MSH today! Happy Independence Day!
> 
> View attachment 3054092



everything looks great, PB! Have a happy 4th!
P.S. I reuse those Face Shop container too. 



eehlers said:


> The Jumbo Purse To Go organizer fits perfectly inside the larger Quadri satchel.
> View attachment 3054130
> 
> View attachment 3054131
> 
> View attachment 3054132



always a pleasure to see ur Tri 





Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3054157
> 
> LV Flore Epi In Citron/white
> Bang pouch for my Small notepad, pens and Bluetooth headset
> LP Case in Red (what is the right name of this red?) for cosmetic etc
> And a zebra hair clip because it is so hot outside!



I love seeing LC accessories


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> The Jumbo Purse To Go organizer fits perfectly inside the larger Quadri satchel.
> View attachment 3054130
> 
> View attachment 3054131
> 
> View attachment 3054132



Is your Tri Quadri a black, clay and ecru? Just curious about the colour combi. Great that the handles and strap are in black. Thanks!


----------



## Esquared72

SmokieDragon said:


> Is your Tri Quadri a black, clay and ecru? Just curious about the colour combi. Great that the handles and strap are in black. Thanks!




Yep - it is the black, clay and ecru combo. The strap that came with it is actually ecru. I swapped it out with a black strap from a Furla bag. The Ecru strap was way too long and it being so light made me nervous about it getting dirty.


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Yep - it is the black, clay and ecru combo. The strap that came with it is actually ecru. I swapped it out with a black strap from a Furla bag. The Ecru strap was way too long and it being so light made me nervous about it getting dirty.



Oic! I would never have guessed that the strap isn't black cos I thought normally the strap will match the handles! Great and wise swap


----------



## IFH

pbnjam said:


> Statue of Liberty MSH today! Happy Independence Day!
> 
> View attachment 3054092



Love the color!  May I ask what is the color name of this bag?


----------



## seton

IFH said:


> Love the color!  May I ask what is the color name of this bag?



it's vegetal/sandy.


----------



## IFH

seton said:


> it's vegetal/sandy.



Thank you!  It must be from a past season.  I hope LC will make it again very soon.  I normally love this style in fun colors but this sandy is gorgeous


----------



## seton

IFH said:


> Thank you!  It must be from a past season.  I hope LC will make it again very soon.  I normally love this style in fun colors but this sandy is gorgeous




are you in usa? nyc still has some.
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## pbnjam

IFH said:


> Love the color!  May I ask what is the color name of this bag?


Thank you. Yes it's sand, my lightest LP. 


seton said:


> everything looks great, PB! Have a happy 4th!
> P.S. I reuse those Face Shop container too.


Thanks Seton. Too cute to throw away. 


EGBDF said:


> Great choice!


Thank you EGBDF.


----------



## HesitantShopper

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3054157
> 
> LV Flore Epi In Citron/white
> Bang pouch for my Small notepad, pens and Bluetooth headset
> LP Case in Red (what is the right name of this red?) for cosmetic etc
> And a zebra hair clip because it is so hot outside!



Love it!


----------



## IFH

seton said:


> are you in usa? nyc still has some.
> http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/



I live in Asia


----------



## seton

Doing this quick


----------



## frenziedhandbag

New organiser. Apologies that this is not available in the US nor EU. I have three of them now, in different sizes. This is the largest of them. I like the zippered top which meant I can also throw it into a big backpack or a carryon and my small items can still be organised. Also love the detachable key fob which makes finding keys a breeze. Material is of a satiny fabric (think Neo). It holds its own shape but is soft to the touch. I like the big pocket at the back in which I can have my scarf there. I leave my giant tissues, antibacterial wipes/wet wipes in the netted pockets in front for quick access.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Oops, duplicate pic. A pic showing the netted pockets.


----------



## Abby120

hi everone! This is all stuff that is in my handbag. I just love to look at other people´s items. When I am carrying my big longchamp I take lots of other items with me. But for the summer this stuff is enough.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oops, duplicate pic. A pic showing the netted pockets.



How big is this one and the other 2? Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> How big is this one and the other 2? Thanks!



PMed.


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Doing this quick


Love all the cute, colorful accessories!!!  The MK bag is very nice too!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> New organiser. Apologies that this is not available in the US nor EU. I have three of them now, in different sizes. This is the largest of them. I like the zippered top which meant I can also throw it into a big backpack or a carryon and my small items can still be organised. Also love the detachable key fob which makes finding keys a breeze. Material is of a satiny fabric (think Neo). It holds its own shape but is soft to the touch. I like the big pocket at the back in which I can have my scarf there. I leave my giant tissues, antibacterial wipes/wet wipes in the netted pockets in front for quick access.


I love it!!!  That is the nicest organizer I have seen.  Love the zip top, key holder, and especially the outside back pocket that zips, plus lots of inside pockets and the outside as well.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I love it!!!  That is the nicest organizer I have seen.  Love the zip top, key holder, and especially the outside back pocket that zips, plus lots of inside pockets and the outside as well.



You will love the satiny inside pockets too. *winks!  They are spacious and somehow I think the base is wider too, though I didn't compare to the pink one. I like the taller height too and it goes up all the way to the top of LLH LP with still space left but it also meant it stores my water bottle perfectly and I can zip everything shut.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Abby120 said:


> hi everone! This is all stuff that is in my handbag. I just love to look at other people´s items. When I am carrying my big longchamp I take lots of other items with me. But for the summer this stuff is enough.




Aah, a fellow lover of leopard print! Very nice!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Carried this yesterday...inside my small Quadri.

Both Cuirs are Malabar.


----------



## Phiomega

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried this yesterday...inside my small Quadri.
> 
> Both Cuirs are Malabar.
> 
> View attachment 3059453



I love the pink tones inside the white bag...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Both Cuirs are Malabar.]



Pink with white! CHIC! I love the looks of that wallet, it looks so soft!


----------



## thedseer

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried this yesterday...inside my small Quadri.
> 
> Both Cuirs are Malabar.
> 
> View attachment 3059453



Frenchies! 

Malabar is a pretty pink.


----------



## seton

Abby120 said:


> hi everone! This is all stuff that is in my handbag. I just love to look at other people´s items. When I am carrying my big longchamp I take lots of other items with me. But for the summer this stuff is enough.



I love all the different leopard. 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried this yesterday...inside my small Quadri.
> 
> Both Cuirs are Malabar.
> 
> View attachment 3059453



Such pretty feminine colours, GP!


----------



## cheidel

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried this yesterday...inside my small Quadri.
> 
> Both Cuirs are Malabar.
> 
> View attachment 3059453


Gorgeous accessories, love the Malabar Pink!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Phiomega said:


> I love the pink tones inside the white bag...





frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink with white! CHIC! I love the looks of that wallet, it looks so soft!





thedseer said:


> Frenchies!
> 
> I couldn't resist the French Bulldogs...they are adorable.
> 
> Malabar is a pretty pink.





seton said:


> Such pretty feminine colours, GP!





cheidel said:


> Gorgeous accessories, love the Malabar Pink!



Thank you all for the nice comments.


----------



## crappie

Glitter_pixie said:


> Carried this yesterday...inside my small Quadri.
> 
> Both Cuirs are Malabar.
> 
> View attachment 3059453


The blue lining with the white quadri looks fab.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside LLH Bubble. Opted not to load up the organizer and decided to go the multi pouch route instead. I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I? [emoji15]
View attachment 3061368


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Inside LLH Bubble. Opted not to load up the organizer and decided to go the multi pouch route instead. I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I? [emoji15]
> View attachment 3061368




Very cute accessories! I like your toki doki pouch too!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

crappie said:


> The blue lining with the white quadri looks fab.



Thanks : )!





eehlers said:


> Inside LLH Bubble. Opted not to load up the organizer and decided to go the multi pouch route instead. I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I? [emoji15]




Ha! Me, too! I love the big wide open space of the LLH and loading it up with pouches.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I?



Very pretty pouches!


----------



## cheidel

eehlers said:


> Inside LLH Bubble. Opted not to load up the organizer and decided to go the multi pouch route instead. I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I? [emoji15]
> View attachment 3061368


Nice accessories and love the Kindle cover!  I carry my life around with me so I always need a large bag....LOL


----------



## Esquared72

cheidel said:


> Nice accessories and love the Kindle cover!  I carry my life around with me so I always need a large bag....LOL




Thanks! It's a Caseable case - made in New York. I really like it.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my beige small Veau Foulonne crossbody. Total MIF Longchamp day.


----------



## pbnjam

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my beige small Veau Foulonne crossbody. Total MIF Longchamp day.
> 
> View attachment 3062930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062935


 
Gorgeous leathers and Cute matching charm!


----------



## HesitantShopper

eehlers said:


> Inside LLH Bubble. Opted not to load up the organizer and decided to go the multi pouch route instead. I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I? [emoji15]
> View attachment 3061368



Compared to me you do lol BUT you've done a great job with all the pouches and accessories, best part of the LP how much they hold~



Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my beige small Veau Foulonne crossbody. Total MIF Longchamp day.
> 
> View attachment 3062930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062935



Really nice~


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> Inside LLH Bubble. Opted not to load up the organizer and decided to go the multi pouch route instead. I schlep around a lot of stuff, don't I? [emoji15]
> View attachment 3061368



that AW wallet is very handsome and the K cover is perfect 





Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my beige small Veau Foulonne crossbody. Total MIF Longchamp day.
> 
> View attachment 3062930
> 
> 
> View attachment 3062935



darn it! I was gonna use my beige fou bag tomorrow but now u are going to make me look SWF so now I will hafta go in a different direction. 
LOVE the 2 LC SLGs you picked for the insides today.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Inside my beige small Veau Foulonne crossbody. Total MIF Longchamp day.



Wow! It stores a lot despite its small size. I like the look of this crossbody, am waiting for the right color to come along.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

pbnjam said:


> Gorgeous leathers and Cute matching charm!





HesitantShopper said:


> Really nice~







seton said:


> darn it! I was gonna use my beige fou bag tomorrow but now u are going to make me look SWF so now I will hafta go in a different direction.
> LOVE the 2 LC SLGs you picked for the insides today.



Thank you! What does the acronym SWF stand for? 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! It stores a lot despite its small size. I like the look of this crossbody, am waiting for the right color to come along.



Ya think? I guess so but I'm used to carry more than I need, lol.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> Thank you! What does the acronym SWF stand for?
> d, lol.




Single white female like in the movie.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> Single white female like in the movie.



I need to get out more and see more movies, lol.


----------



## seton

Glitter_pixie said:


> I need to get out more and see more movies, lol.



well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female

today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood


----------



## tflowers921

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood




Seton what's the blue & white swirly pouch? It's very pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> Ya think? I guess so but I'm used to carry more than I need, lol.



considering how slim the bag is, yup. and one pouch actually goes in fully packed but yeah I hear you, I carry more than necessary most times too. Doesn't help too we have scorching  hot sun one minute and rain the next half hour these recent weeks.


----------



## seton

tflowers921 said:


> Seton what's the blue & white swirly pouch? It's very pretty



it was a no-name set of pouches with the clear pouch and a third one (which I threw out). I got it at Bed, Bath, and Beyond.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood



heart this pairing!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood


 
Lagoon is so pretty! Did you get that mint thinking it would match or just coincidence?


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood




Refreshing color combo!


----------



## MMaiko

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood



Love the colors, they look so good together!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> heart this pairing!



ty, fh, and i saw that you got a writeup for your bv reveal on purseblog. congrats!





pbnjam said:


> Lagoon is so pretty! Did you get that mint thinking it would match or just coincidence?



lol, i got it in all flavours. the blu tin is more light blu than lagoon but not bad, eh?




LuvAllBags said:


> Refreshing color combo!



TY. must use these colours in the summer while i can 



MMaiko said:


> Love the colors, they look so good together!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> ty, fh, and i saw that you got a writeup for your bv reveal on purseblog. congrats!



thank you! I didn't know till a friend informed me. It was kind of PB to feature it, my pics were imperfect imo.


----------



## IFH

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary.
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood



Wow...love your lagoon goodies&#128525;


----------



## Glitter_pixie

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood



Look at all that yummy blue! Even the Trader Joe's mint tin is blue.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Single white female like in the movie.



That is so funny! I'm chuckling away now


----------



## Minne Bags

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood




Seton, I'm loving this color combo!


----------



## Phiomega

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood




Amazed! Do you always color coordinate the insides of your bag? Looks really summer!


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> well, it's in the urban dictionary. http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=single+white+female
> 
> today, i was in a white/lagoon/navy mood



I love those colors.
I need some more 'fun' accessories!


----------



## Esquared72

Inside Camel Cuir
View attachment 3069805

View attachment 3069806


----------



## IFH

eehlers said:


> Inside Camel Cuir



Love the skull &#128522; What is it?


----------



## Esquared72

IFH said:


> Love the skull [emoji4] What is it?




It's a candy tin shaped like a Day of the Dead Sugar Skull. It came with little candy skulls in it, but I swapped them out for my cinnamon Altoids. [emoji4]


----------



## mermaid.braid

eehlers said:


> Inside Camel Cuir
> View attachment 3069805
> 
> View attachment 3069806



So well organized! Love all your insides. The Camel leather looks divine. Hehe, I would reuse that Dia de Los Muertos tin too; it's really pretty.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> Inside Camel Cuir
> View attachment 3069805
> 
> View attachment 3069806


 
Those tic tacs are soo cute! LOL. Do they just taste like mint? Where can I get some?


----------



## Esquared72

pbnjam said:


> Those tic tacs are soo cute! LOL. Do they just taste like mint? Where can I get some?




They're actually fruit flavored, passionfruit is one of the ingredients. I found them at our local Safeway grocery store. I think they are too cute. [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## thedseer

eehlers said:


> Inside Camel Cuir
> View attachment 3069805
> 
> View attachment 3069806



Love!


----------



## Glitter_pixie

eehlers said:


> Inside Camel Cuir




Gawd that's so pretty and you can fit tons in there. I was holding off on using my LPC till the weather cools some but your photos are making me think twice.


----------



## pbnjam

eehlers said:


> They're actually fruit flavored, passionfruit is one of the ingredients. I found them at our local Safeway grocery store. I think they are too cute. [emoji5]&#65039;


 
Thanks for the info. I am going to look around my local supermarket.


----------



## Esquared72

thedseer said:


> Love!





Glitter_pixie said:


> Gawd that's so pretty and you can fit tons in there. I was holding off on using my LPC till the weather cools some but your photos are making me think twice.



Thanks!  I know...I keep thinking I should be using my Bubble or Green LPs, since they are such fun colors for summer and with the heat we're having, nylon is much lighter and easier than leather, but I'm just so in love with the Cuir leather that I'm having a hard time switching out of this bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside my mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for travel. 
&#10004;passport
&#10004;Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch
&#10004;Key Pouch
&#10004;LC card case in Duck Blue
&#10004; Samsung Note 2
and with space aplenty left. 

On the right is one of my favorite dish: Chili Crab! 
We are celebrating our Nation's 50th birthday this 9th August and having just hosted the SEA Games... our airport is thus full of "local flavour" &#128522;
*ungodly hour to see this when I am having my breakfast instead.&#128523;


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my mini Cuir crossbody in Vermillion for travel.
> &#10004;passport
> &#10004;Rebecca Minkoff Cory Pouch
> &#10004;Key Pouch
> &#10004;LC card case in Duck Blue
> &#10004; Samsung Note 2
> and with space aplenty left.
> 
> On the right is one of my favorite dish: Chili Crab!
> We are celebrating our Nation's 50th birthday this 9th August and having just hosted the SEA Games... our airport is thus full of "local flavour" &#128522;
> *ungodly hour to see this when I am having my breakfast instead.&#128523;



Chili crab, yummm! Will you be having the real dish on vacation? 
I always like seeing WIMBs of this bag in particular  I have two questions about the Foulonné card case; I'm thinking about getting one for using with my LPC minis:
Do you think a card that's slightly wider than a normal credit card would fit in the slots?
Does the card case fit in the front pocket of the mini LPC?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Chili crab, yummm! Will you be having the real dish on vacation?
> I always like seeing WIMBs of this bag in particular  I have two questions about the Foulonné card case; I'm thinking about getting one for using with my LPC minis:
> Do you think a card that's slightly wider than a normal credit card would fit in the slots?
> Does the card case fit in the front pocket of the mini LPC?



I won't be having it on vacation but will love to eat it when I am back from vacay. I love crabs and if you have a chance to have the black pepper version, it is equally yummy too! 

I am so thankful you asked Mermaid, as I didn't think of inserting it into the slip pocket. LOL! I just tried and it fits perfectly! Depending on how deep you insert it, you might have to exert slightly more strength to pull it out but no hassle at all and if you insert it all the way in, it won't ever fall out as it fits snugly. I see that there is a little bit of leeway for a bigger card. If you can let me have the dimensions of your card, I will cut a piece of cardboard and try inserting when I am back from my vacay, say Friday? Attaching photos below and hope they help. I really love it. So soft and easy to retrieve cards. What color are you thinking of getting it in?


----------



## hitt

eehlers said:


> Inside Camel Cuir
> View attachment 3069805
> 
> View attachment 3069806


Oh my goodness. Stop it. I have been resisting the Camel cuir but it is gorgeous. Nordies is already sold out of Camel. Thank you for sharing. I love the little skull charm!


----------



## cheidel

Oh such lovely accessories in your pretty Vermillion. [emoji39]


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> I won't be having it on vacation but will love to eat it when I am back from vacay. I love crabs and if you have a chance to have the black pepper version, it is equally yummy too!
> 
> I am so thankful you asked Mermaid, as I didn't think of inserting it into the slip pocket. LOL! I just tried and it fits perfectly! Depending on how deep you insert it, you might have to exert slightly more strength to pull it out but no hassle at all and if you insert it all the way in, it won't ever fall out as it fits snugly. I see that there is a little bit of leeway for a bigger card. If you can let me have the dimensions of your card, I will cut a piece of cardboard and try inserting when I am back from my vacay, say Friday? Attaching photos below and hope they help. I really love it. So soft and easy to retrieve cards. What color are you thinking of getting it in?



Omg thank you! My card is 9.1 cm wide & 6 cm high. Your photos help a lot; it does look like a perfect fit! I think LC designed that pocket with phones in mind, but with the way smartphones are getting bigger, I think most of the new ones wouldn't fit 
I think Vermillion, or maybe Rose. I considered Powder since it's new and I like that kind of pink but it would probably get dingy with constant handling. I can't believe I don't have any pieces from the Foulonné line so I have to start somewhere. 
Enjoy your vacation and I hope you can check out all the LC goods you have your eye on!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I won't be having it on vacation but will love to eat it when I am back from vacay. I love crabs and if you have a chance to have the black pepper version, it is equally yummy too!
> 
> I am so thankful you asked Mermaid, as I didn't think of inserting it into the slip pocket. LOL! I just tried and it fits perfectly! Depending on how deep you insert it, you might have to exert slightly more strength to pull it out but no hassle at all and if you insert it all the way in, it won't ever fall out as it fits snugly. I see that there is a little bit of leeway for a bigger card. If you can let me have the dimensions of your card, I will cut a piece of cardboard and try inserting when I am back from my vacay, say Friday? Attaching photos below and hope they help. I really love it. So soft and easy to retrieve cards. What color are you thinking of getting it in?




Perfect fit! I like this idea too. Thanks to mermaid braid. I wonder if it will fit card case and my phone. Maybe that is pushing it.


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I won't be having it on vacation but will love to eat it when I am back from vacay. I love crabs and if you have a chance to have the black pepper version, it is equally yummy too!
> 
> I am so thankful you asked Mermaid, as I didn't think of inserting it into the slip pocket. LOL! I just tried and it fits perfectly! Depending on how deep you insert it, you might have to exert slightly more strength to pull it out but no hassle at all and if you insert it all the way in, it won't ever fall out as it fits snugly. I see that there is a little bit of leeway for a bigger card. If you can let me have the dimensions of your card, I will cut a piece of cardboard and try inserting when I am back from my vacay, say Friday? Attaching photos below and hope they help. I really love it. So soft and easy to retrieve cards. What color are you thinking of getting it in?



That pocket is so cute! I think it works really well w/the soft cuir leather.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Oh such lovely accessories in your pretty Vermillion. [emoji39]



Thank you! Loving the mini Cuir so much!





mermaid.braid said:


> I think Vermillion, or maybe Rose. I considered Powder since it's new and I like that kind of pink but it would probably get dingy with constant handling. I can't believe I don't have any pieces from the Foulonné line so I have to start somewhere.



You are most welcome. I learnt so much from all the kind ladies here on PF and if I can help in anyway,  I definitely will. I am increasingly in love with the Foulonne line. Love seeing the Blackcurrant color online but there is no SLG in this color. I second getting a darker color too, for easier maintenance. I like the idea of Powder but know I will be upset when I dirty it.




pbnjam said:


> Thanks to mermaid braid. I wonder if it will fit card case and my phone.



I think either one can do but not both?  unless the phone is very slim,  then maybe? 




EGBDF said:


> That pocket is so cute! I think it works really well w/the soft cuir leather.



I usually don't use it, haha, as it wouldn't fit my usual larger card case. glad to finally be able to use it now, thanks to Mermaid!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside my MSH Navy. Missing from the pic are my 600ml water bottle and foldable shopping tote. Another rainy day! Hope it clears up soon.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> My card is 9.1 cm wide & 6 cm high.



It fits! in all compartments and even in the middle!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> It fits! in all compartments and even in the middle!



Sweet! Thank you for taking the time. This looks like such a functional piece and I can't wait to add it to my collection! I've pretty much decided on Vermillion but Powder is still calling out to me, even though I know it would be difficult to keep pristine. Maybe in some other SLG...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Sweet! Thank you for taking the time. This looks like such a functional piece and I can't wait to add it to my collection! I've pretty much decided on Vermillion but Powder is still calling out to me, even though I know it would be difficult to keep pristine. Maybe in some other SLG...



You are most welcome! Powder is really beautiful, I was admiring the long wallet in it. I really love the color but it is a dirt magnet for sure. I actually feel that Powder in a card case is easier to maintain vs say, a wallet as it is smaller and only the bottom part is fully exposed. The card slots are more or less covered by the top of the cards.


----------



## Minne Bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my MSH Navy. Missing from the pic are my 600ml water bottle and foldable shopping tote. Another rainy day! Hope it clears up soon.




Two umbrellas!? It must be really raining hard. [emoji6] (just teasing...)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minne Bags said:


> Two umbrellas!? It must be really raining hard. [emoji6] (just teasing...)



LOL! my husband always like to ask why do I need to carry such a big bag and in the end, this big bag will be used to house his umbrella AND his shopping, while I bought nothing.


----------



## Minne Bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> LOL! my husband always like to ask why do I need to carry such a big bag and in the end, this big bag will be used to house his umbrella AND his shopping, while I bought nothing.




LOL. Too funny! I've been stuck carrying everyone else's purchases, too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minne Bags said:


> LOL. Too funny! I've been stuck carrying everyone else's purchases, too.



Ah, same shoes we are in and guess what? when I carry a small bag, my man asks where is my LC to put his stuff in? I probably should get him a gunmetal LP LLH so that he can tote his own stuff. &#128520;


----------



## Minne Bags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ah, same shoes we are in and guess what? when I carry a small bag, my man asks where is my LC to put his stuff in? I probably should get him a gunmetal LP LLH so that he can tote his own stuff. [emoji48]




That would be hilarious!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Minne Bags said:


> That would be hilarious!



I can imagine how big his eyes will be, when he beholds his next birthday present. hahahahah!


----------



## EGBDF

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can imagine how big his eyes will be, when he beholds his next birthday present. hahahahah!



Don't forget to have his initials added!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

EGBDF said:


> Don't forget to have his initials added!!!



Splendid idea! and if he doesn't ever carry it, it's mine!!! &#128520;


----------



## tinkerella

I don't carry that much w me on a daily basis. This is pretty much all! + a foldable umbrella if it's raining outside [emoji5]&#65039;

(And no prizes for guessing what my favourite color is !! lol)


----------



## mermaid.braid

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3078562
> 
> I don't carry that much w me on a daily basis. This is pretty much all! + a foldable umbrella if it's raining outside [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> (And no prizes for guessing what my favourite color is !! lol)



Cute! The deer looks so dapper with his glasses and bowtie. With not that much stuff you must love how lightweight the bag is to carry (and it doesn't hurt that you could fit in a lot more if you ever needed to)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> (And no prizes for guessing what my favourite color is !! lol)



Very compact! Love the pink guts! I am thinking a pink mini Cuir crossbody will be wonderful in your collection. &#128518;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.


----------



## tinkerella

@frenzied, noooo don't tempt me hahah. But that sounds like a great idea.. I wear lots of neutrals so a pop of colour in the mini cuir would work well ! 

And love your purse organizer -  you have the universe contained in your MSH. Lol!


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.



I didn't know you had an Eiffel; it looks great! The organizer is so cool  You're definitely packed and ready. & the Foulonné keychain is adorable


----------



## paula3boys

frenziedhandbag said:


> The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.



Love your bag. I wish they'd sell this in the US


----------



## Bag Fetish

In Canada where can I buy these bags ?


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.




Nice purse organizer! Very pretty print!


----------



## pbnjam

tinkerella said:


> View attachment 3078562
> 
> I don't carry that much w me on a daily basis. This is pretty much all! + a foldable umbrella if it's raining outside [emoji5]&#65039;
> 
> (And no prizes for guessing what my favourite color is !! lol)




Very cute insides! Love pink too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> I wear lots of neutrals so a pop of colour in the mini cuir would work well ! love your purse organizer -  you have the universe contained in your MSH.



You'll love the mini Cuir! It works great as a lunchtime bag too since you can have your umbrella, wallet and phone inside and enjoy being handsfree when buying food. Awwww, having the universe with me feels awesome! 




mermaid.braid said:


> I didn't know you had an Eiffel; it looks great! The organizer is so cool  You're definitely packed and ready. & the Foulonné keychain is adorable



Thank you! It's my one and only Eiffel, sweet surprise gift from the husband. Will love to have a LH someday. It's great to start the day with LC goodies. &#128521;




paula3boys said:


> Love your bag. I wish they'd sell this in the US



Thank you! I guess keeping it exclusive to it's city makes it more charming. Oh, but at least you have the Statue of Liberty bag for NY.



pbnjam said:


> Nice purse organizer! Very pretty print!



Thank you! I adore prints. It just makes anything more cheerful. &#128512;


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.




I love this galaxy print organizer! And in my favorite colors!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.


Your Eiffel is such a lovely color!  Wow, I love that organizer.  The galaxy print is so cool, and love the purple.  Oh, it zips too, perfect for open totes!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> I love this galaxy print organizer! And in my favorite colors!



Purple and Pink are my fav colors too, plus gray too! 





cheidel said:


> Your Eiffel is such a lovely color!  Wow, I love that organizer.  The galaxy print is so cool, and love the purple.  Oh, it zips too, perfect for open totes!!!



I can't resist it. The print and colors just makes me smile.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Purple and Pink are my fav colors too, plus gray too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can't resist it. The print and colors just makes me smile.




Yep, that about sums it up - purpley pinks and gray! My faves! I am a sucker for purple and fuchsia Every. Single. Time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

LuvAllBags said:


> Yep, that about sums it up - purpley pinks and gray! My faves! I am a sucker for purple and fuchsia Every. Single. Time.



Woohoo! we love the same colours! high five!


----------



## Inferknight

frenziedhandbag said:


> The galaxy print is one of my fav print and I can't resist getting this organiser though I already had a similar size in pink. Here it is, inside my MSH, packed for yoga tomorrow.



Oh my gosh. Where can I find a purse organizer like this? I definitely bought a pair of shoes in this type of print from zappos yesterday!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inferknight said:


> Oh my gosh. Where can I find a purse organizer like this? I definitely bought a pair of shoes in this type of print from zappos yesterday!



I know which pair you bought! That very same pair of VANS almost came home to me too! I am afraid this organiser is not available anymore as it was a limited edition. &#128543;


----------



## Inferknight

frenziedhandbag said:


> I know which pair you bought! That very same pair of VANS almost came home to me too! I am afraid this organiser is not available anymore as it was a limited edition. &#128543;



YES! Haha. I was torn between Cosmic Cloud and Cosmic Galaxy. I figured I had enough dark shoes and went for the pinkish cosmic cloud.  

Darn. What brand was it? A Purse-to-go?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inferknight said:


> YES! Haha. I was torn between Cosmic Cloud and Cosmic Galaxy. I figured I had enough dark shoes and went for the pinkish cosmic cloud.
> 
> Darn. What brand was it? A Purse-to-go?



Pink is cool and I find it a really versatile color. The brand is called Bag In Bag, manufactured by a chinese webshop. I wished it was Purse to Go actually, cos that will mean it can be readily available to ladies in the US and internationally too.


----------



## dragqueef

Inside my large long handle in black. The red mini metropol is my wallet while the kikki k pocket lilac is where I keep my coin purse and track my spending. The mint kikki k is my main planner [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dragqueef said:


> Inside my large long handle in black.&#65039;



Neat! Love the colors within!


----------



## HeatherL

Amazing how much the small LP Neo holds [emoji7]. Perfect for my daily needs.  I did however buy this for vacations (of course I will me using this regularly too).  I'll be carrying much less than my everyday needs and will have plenty of extra room if/when needed.


----------



## EGBDF

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3090393
> View attachment 3090394
> 
> 
> Amazing how much the small LP Neo holds [emoji7]. Perfect for my daily needs.  I did however buy this for vacations (of course I will me using this regularly too).  I'll be carrying much less than my everyday needs and will have plenty of extra room if/when needed.



Lots of goodies inside your LP!


----------



## HeatherL

EGBDF said:


> Lots of goodies inside your LP!




I don't know if these LP's will ever stop amazing me!  They are truly "The Mary Poppins" bag & much more! I wish I discovered these gems years ago but I'm very happy I have [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Amazing how much the small LP Neo holds



It's a magical bag isn't it? I have a medium Neo but will definitely like to add a small.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's a magical bag isn't it? I have a medium Neo but will definitely like to add a small.




It really is!  I'd like a medium as well but I really have to stop now....  The small is so practical that I don't really "need" the medium but so many pretty colors to choose from...

I hope you get the small.  You can't go wrong!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> so many pretty colors to choose from...
> I hope you get the small.  You can't go wrong!!



The colors are mind boggling. Each is so pretty but I have my eye on Opera (the burgundy). I sure hope a good sale comes along in Sept so that I can snag one. &#9786;


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> The colors are mind boggling. Each is so pretty but I have my eye on Opera (the burgundy). I sure hope a good sale comes along in Sept so that I can snag one. [emoji5]




I love the Opera but I am really loving Fig and Ice right now.  Are there usually sales for Fall colors so early in the season?  I might be in trouble [emoji15]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> I love the Opera but I am really loving Fig and Ice right now.  Are there usually sales for Fall colors so early in the season?  I might be in trouble [emoji15]



I love Fig too and will like to have a glimpse of Ice as ladies mentioned it looked similar to Duck Blue, the color of the hobo I sold and I do miss it somehow. Sales are usually by the authorised dealers though I have no idea whether they will be in September or not but I noticed they do have a lot of good deals. From LC though, it will be the end of season sale, come year end. Don't worry about being in trouble cos I am in there, with you. &#128517;


----------



## gfrosen

Hello everyone

I am new to this forum and this is my first post! 

I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. It never gets too bulky or too heavy, plus if there are any watercolor stains, it would be easy to clean them. These are what's in my bag right now

1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
2. Square paged notebook for drafts
3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
4. Art Inc Book
5. Japanese watercolors
6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case that says "Pen Orgy. In here tonight. Pencils welcome too"
9. Cat make-up pouch
10. Camera
11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
12. Earphones
13. Owl coin purse
14. methol candy


----------



## LuvAllBags

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote that and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy




Beautiful bag and beautiful kitty! I love your gorgeous art supplies too.


----------



## EGBDF

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote that and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy



Welcome to the forum, and I love seeing something a bit different inside your bag! Cute kitty too. Or should I say, kitties?!?


----------



## seton

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. It never gets too bulky or too heavy, plus if there are any watercolor stains, it would be easy to clean them. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case that says "Pen Orgy. In here tonight. Pencils welcome too"
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy






Hi, welcome to the forum! What a great first post too. :welcome2:
http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## paula3boys

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. It never gets too bulky or too heavy, plus if there are any watercolor stains, it would be easy to clean them. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case that says "Pen Orgy. In here tonight. Pencils welcome too"
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy




I love the funny pen and pencil pouch!


----------



## MMaiko

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!




Welcome!!  I really enjoy seeing how others use their bags, yours is different and so unique.  I am not creative (at all!) but love your art materials!  I'm late to the Longchamp club but so glad to know now, aren't they fantastic?

Love your collection...and the kitties.


----------



## pbnjam

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. It never gets too bulky or too heavy, plus if there are any watercolor stains, it would be easy to clean them. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case that says "Pen Orgy. In here tonight. Pencils welcome too"
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy


Welcome! Chocolate frog! Haha I just saw this at Harry Potter World. I refrained from buying it because it was 10 dollars... For milk chocolate. But I love how you repurposed these boxes. Everything is very cute in your bag!


----------



## ayumiken

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. It never gets too bulky or too heavy, plus if there are any watercolor stains, it would be easy to clean them. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case that says "Pen Orgy. In here tonight. Pencils welcome too"
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy


Hehe, a lot of stuffs inside. And your collections of cats designs made me fun. Your kitty is cute.  Continue cherish your collections. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cheidel

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> I am new to this forum and this is my first post!
> 
> I used to hate Longchamp, but during a trip to Paris a few months ago, I fell in love with the 2015 Spring Neo Fantasie tote and decided to buy it. I've been a convert since then and just got my second bag the other day. It was really difficult to track down this Navy Miaou bag because the boutique here only gets a few pieces per shipment. I'm so glad I got my hands on it. I draw and paint a lot so a Le Pliage is really the perfect bag to lug all my art materials around. It never gets too bulky or too heavy, plus if there are any watercolor stains, it would be easy to clean them. These are what's in my bag right now
> 
> 1. Pencil pouch for my calligraphy holders and paintbrushes
> 2. Square paged notebook for drafts
> 3. Blank paged notebook for final pieces
> 4. Art Inc Book
> 5. Japanese watercolors
> 6. Pierre Hermes Macaron box re-purposed as a colored brush pen holder
> 7. Harry Potter Chocolate Frog box re-purposed as a nib holder
> 8. My favorite vulgar  pencil case that says "Pen Orgy. In here tonight. Pencils welcome too"
> 9. Cat make-up pouch
> 10. Camera
> 11. Moleskine Alice in Wonderland Lined Notebook for notes
> 12. Earphones
> 13. Owl coin purse
> 14. methol candy


Welcome, love your Miaou bag!!!!  Enjoy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gfrosen said:


> Hello everyone



Welcome and I love your colorful supplies and whimsical boxes within! very creative too, to repurpose the boxes for your own needs.


----------



## D.Q.

Inside my bag that I just cleaned out. Trying to be more organized and carry less stuff. But I have used this bag everyday for the past year and it still looks great.


----------



## tinkerella

D.Q. said:


> Inside my bag that I just cleaned out. Trying to be more organized and carry less stuff. But I have used this bag everyday for the past year and it still looks great.




Totally jealous of your cuir color! Is that the navy or the indigo? And love the neat insides


----------



## D.Q.

tinkerella said:


> Totally jealous of your cuir color! Is that the navy or the indigo? And love the neat insides




Thanks, this is navy. It's been a great color choice and I haven't regretted it.


----------



## tinkerella

D.Q. said:


> Thanks, this is navy. It's been a great color choice and I haven't regretted it.




I personally feel it's the best color that lc came up with for the cuir!


----------



## HeatherL

D.Q. said:


> View attachment 3093602
> 
> 
> Inside my bag that I just cleaned out. Trying to be more organized and carry less stuff. But I have used this bag everyday for the past year and it still looks great.




This is so pretty, is this the small?


----------



## D.Q.

HeatherL said:


> This is so pretty, is this the small?




This is the medium.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

D.Q. said:


> Trying to be more organized and carry less stuff.



Love the color of your Cuir and the fact that your essentials are so compact!


----------



## pbnjam

Switched to med navy neo (phone and umbrella are missing from photo)


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Switched to med navy neo (phone and umbrella are missing from photo)
> 
> View attachment 3094764




Laduree


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Switched to med navy neo (phone and umbrella are missing from photo)
> 
> View attachment 3094764



We are bag twins!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Laduree



Thanks! Love their cute macarons.



SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins!



Yay! Also twins with quite a few other tpfers. It's a classic!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Switched to med navy neo (phone and umbrella are missing from photo)
> 
> View attachment 3094764




Love your Neo...and adore the Laduree clutch!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Switched to med navy neo (phone and umbrella are missing from photo)



Bag twins! Love that Laduree kisslock pouch and the owl small coin purse? So adorable!

Here's mine (sans waterbottle and umbrella).


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We are bag twins!



Make that triple twins!


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> Love your Neo...and adore the Laduree clutch!


 Thank you! 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag twins! Love that Laduree kisslock pouch and the owl small coin purse? So adorable!
> 
> Here's mine (sans waterbottle and umbrella).


 Yup it's a coin purse. Thank you! 
I like your cute pouches too! Esp the tokidoki and Scotties.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Yup it's a coin purse.I like your cute pouches too! Esp the tokidoki and Scotties.



Thank you! The tokidoki is a wristlet that can be switched into a shoulder bag. Love the washable fabric. Bought it from Nordstrorm but you'll find more Tokidoki and Hello Kitty designs on the JU-JU-BE website. &#128515;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! The tokidoki is a wristlet that can be switched into a shoulder bag. Love the washable fabric. Bought it from Nordstrorm but you'll find more Tokidoki and Hello Kitty designs on the JU-JU-BE website. &#128515;


 
Very cool, Ok going there now to check it out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Very cool, Ok going there now to check it out.



Hope you like what you see! &#128521;


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag twins! Love that Laduree kisslock pouch and the owl small coin purse? So adorable!
> 
> Here's mine (sans waterbottle and umbrella).




so cute and youre so great with the clipart


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bag twins! Love that Laduree kisslock pouch and the owl small coin purse? So adorable!
> 
> Here's mine (sans waterbottle and umbrella).



Actually, it just occurred to me that we have 3 bags in common, including this Medium Navy Neo! And we are Scottie 3-zip pouch twins too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> so cute and youre so great with the clipart



Thank you! I love clipart as I am realy terrible in drawing irl so cliparts are like "plug and play", which I can crazily add to pictures and not worry about creating a hideous mess. 






SmokieDragon said:


> Actually, it just occurred to me that we have 3 bags in common, including this Medium Navy Neo! And we are Scottie 3-zip pouch twins too!



Oh yes! Truly! Hooray!


----------



## SmokieDragon

This is my Small Short Handle Foulonne. I keep my iPhone 6 in the deep pocket under the flap (see second picture). It can fit quite a lot despite its small size - a 2-zip LeSportSac pouch, 3-zip LeSportSac pouch, an envelope, long wallet, car keys, LP Coin Pouch and my phone. It can hold my long wallet vertically, which helps free up more space


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> This is my Small Short Handle Foulonne. I keep my iPhone 6 in the deep pocket under the flap (see second picture). It can fit quite a lot despite its small size - a 2-zip LeSportSac pouch, 3-zip LeSportSac pouch, an envelope, long wallet, car keys, LP Coin Pouch and my phone. It can hold my long wallet vertically, which helps free up more space



I love this-and how you've coordinated everything!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> I love this-and how you've coordinated everything!



Thanks so much!


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> This is my Small Short Handle Foulonne. I keep my iPhone 6 in the deep pocket under the flap (see second picture). It can fit quite a lot despite its small size - a 2-zip LeSportSac pouch, 3-zip LeSportSac pouch, an envelope, long wallet, car keys, LP Coin Pouch and my phone. It can hold my long wallet vertically, which helps free up more space




Wow - it holds a lot!


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> This is my Small Short Handle Foulonne. I keep my iPhone 6 in the deep pocket under the flap (see second picture). It can fit quite a lot despite its small size - a 2-zip LeSportSac pouch, 3-zip LeSportSac pouch, an envelope, long wallet, car keys, LP Coin Pouch and my phone. It can hold my long wallet vertically, which helps free up more space



everything is charming 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## SmokieDragon

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow - it holds a lot!





seton said:


> everything is charming



Thanks so much for the Foulonne love! I'm really impressed with this bag - it could be be my favourite or second favourite LC


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> Thanks so much for the Foulonne love! I'm really impressed with this bag - it could be be my favourite or second favourite LC




I get it...I have been carrying my Moka Foulonne too, and j'adore!


----------



## tflowers921

WIMB Cage Edition  with some new bday goodies!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> WIMB Cage Edition  with some new bday goodies!



They are all so pretty!


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> They are all so pretty!




Aw thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## catsinthebag

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101989
> View attachment 3101990
> 
> WIMB Cage Edition  with some new bday goodies!



Love your birdcage bag and pouch!


----------



## paula3boys

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101989
> View attachment 3101990
> 
> WIMB Cage Edition  with some new bday goodies!




Love!


----------



## tflowers921

catsinthebag said:


> Love your birdcage bag and pouch!







paula3boys said:


> Love!




Thank you!  love the Cage collection!


----------



## juls12

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101989
> View attachment 3101990
> 
> WIMB Cage Edition  with some new bday goodies!



This bag is just so beautiful and I like all your pouches!


----------



## tflowers921

juls12 said:


> This bag is just so beautiful and I like all your pouches!




Thanks so much! It's a beautiful bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Increasingly falling in love with the Cuir. Carried it all day with the same load as my LLH LP and nowhere  did it feel heavy. The strap was comfortable and of course, all of us here can attest to the Cuir's soft leather.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Increasingly falling in love with the Cuir. Carried it all day with the same load as my LLH LP and nowhere  did it feel heavy. The strap was comfortable and of course, all of us here can attest to the Cuir's soft leather.




It amazes me how much LC bags can actually hold.  Love your LeSportsac pouch, so adorable!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> It amazes me how much LC bags can actually hold.  Love your LeSportsac pouch, so adorable!!!!



Thank you!even I was amazed too. That's a total of four full pouches and I even have space for a 600ml water bottle. despite these, the bag was light and scarcely felt heavy. Truly amazing!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Increasingly falling in love with the Cuir. Carried it all day with the same load as my LLH LP and nowhere  did it feel heavy. The strap was comfortable and of course, all of us here can attest to the Cuir's soft leather.



Nice accessories! I recently bought my first Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch and I love it! Your LPC is just too beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Nice accessories! I recently bought my first Vera Bradley cosmetic pouch and I love it! Your LPC is just too beautiful!



Thank you! I was introduced to VB by Cheidel. The waterproof lining inside is so useful, makes me less paranoid about powder spillage. I love your LPC too!


----------



## Jenniedel

tflowers921 said:


> View attachment 3101989
> View attachment 3101990
> 
> WIMB Cage Edition  with some new bday goodies!



All so pretty! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Increasingly falling in love with the Cuir. Carried it all day with the same load as my LLH LP and nowhere  did it feel heavy. The strap was comfortable and of course, all of us here can attest to the Cuir's soft leather.



Love the colorful pouches!


----------



## Jannychu

Posted as a reply in the LP Neo thread but I figured this would be relevant here as well. The small Neo is a powerhouse! I still can't believe I was able to fit the DSLR + lens inside. A Mary Poppins bag~

*Small Le Pliage Neo:*

iPhone 6 Plus
iPad Mini
Canon Rebel T5i/EOS 700D DSLR camera with 18-135mm IS STM lens
wallet
sunglasses + sunglasses case
makeup pouch (red plaid & polka dots)
pouch for small items 
packet of gum


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Jannychu said:


> A Mary Poppins



Mighty! I love how much it holds!


----------



## gattodiparigi

Jannychu said:


> A Mary Poppins bag~



Wow, it really is! I'm used to my large Le Pliage, that could probably fit my entire room inside, but this can hold a lot too


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!
> 
> View attachment 3113541



Love the coordination! The flamingo purse is tdf


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!
> 
> View attachment 3113541




Drool.


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Love the coordination! The flamingo purse is tdf


 Thank you MB. I try to match but it doesn't always work out. 


seton said:


> Drool.


  Thank you! I've been slacking with changing bags.


----------



## mrskb81

I love this!


----------



## MMaiko

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!
> 
> View attachment 3113541



Love your custom choice, the colors look so good together!!


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!
> 
> View attachment 3113541




[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!
> 
> View attachment 3113541



Is that navy and coral on your custom LP? BTW, I have a Radley scottie charm too! Nice to find another Radley fan here


----------



## pbnjam

MMaiko said:


> Love your custom choice, the colors look so good together!!







LuvAllBags said:


> [emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;[emoji173]&#65039;







SmokieDragon said:


> Is that navy and coral on your custom LP? BTW, I have a Radley scottie charm too! Nice to find another Radley fan here




Thanks ladies! 

SD - Yes this is navy and coral combo. I have 2 Radley scottie charms. They're too cute.


----------



## tinkerella

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my size 2 custom LP today!




Love the pinks !! Especially the flamingo purse that mermaid pointed out as well


----------



## pbnjam

tinkerella said:


> Love the pinks !! Especially the flamingo purse that mermaid pointed out as well



Thanks Tink! Flamingo is from Kate Spade. They have some whimsical pieces.


----------



## slycookies

Headed off for London (Hello Benedict Cumberbatch in Hamlet) and Belgium.  Taking my Eiffel Tower (I am hoping to pick up one to give this a break) with these items!  the Quadri is coming in it since I don't want to check it.


----------



## tflowers921

slycookies said:


> Headed off for London (Hello Benedict Cumberbatch in Hamlet) and Belgium.  Taking my Eiffel Tower (I am hoping to pick up one to give this a break) with these items!  the Quadri is coming in it since I don't want to check it.




Aw I love your bang pouch!!!


----------



## EGBDF

slycookies said:


> Headed off for London (Hello Benedict Cumberbatch in Hamlet) and Belgium.  Taking my Eiffel Tower (I am hoping to pick up one to give this a break) with these items!  the Quadri is coming in it since I don't want to check it.



good collection there!


----------



## LuvAllBags

slycookies said:


> Headed off for London (Hello Benedict Cumberbatch in Hamlet) and Belgium.  Taking my Eiffel Tower (I am hoping to pick up one to give this a break) with these items!  the Quadri is coming in it since I don't want to check it.




Nice! Enjoy BC in Hamlet!!!


----------



## hitt

Mini Blue Planetes carried this today. I don't usually carry my GoPro and gimbal but I was recording something and had to stash it away. I was pleasantly surprised the gimbal can fit in the mini Planetes!


----------



## Phiomega

Always amazed by how much LP Small can fit.... I can easily fit some more stuff - a light sweater, a water bottle, one book or two...


----------



## catsinthebag

Phiomega said:


> View attachment 3125288
> 
> Always amazed by how much LP Small can fit.... I can easily fit some more stuff - a light sweater, a water bottle, one book or two...



Is that the new Cedar color? It's lovely!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Mini Blue Planetes



Such an adorable size and yet it fits so much! 




Phiomega said:


> Always amazed by how much LP Small can fit.



I need to get myself one! I am so drawn to the LP coin purse too but wonder what I will put in it.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I am so drawn to the LP coin purse too but wonder what I will put in it.



What I have put in it so far at any one time:
1. Two bags of biscuit snack packs
2. One bag of biscuit snack pack and 1 lipstick
3. House keys
4. Home currency coins which were left at home while travelling


----------



## mrskb81

hitt said:


> Mini Blue Planetes carried this today. I don't usually carry my GoPro and gimbal but I was recording something and had to stash it away. I was pleasantly surprised the gimbal can fit in the mini Planetes!




I love this little bag, and the blue is wonderful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> What I have put in it so far at any one time:
> 1. Two bags of biscuit snack packs
> 2. One bag of biscuit snack pack and 1 lipstick
> 3. House keys
> 4. Home currency coins which were left at home while travelling



Biscuits?! That's spacious! Thank you for providing some really good ideas!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Biscuits?! That's spacious! Thank you for providing some really good ideas!



You're very welcome! It protects the biscuits from getting crushed


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> It protects the biscuits from getting crushed



that is very important, when it comes to biscuits! &#128518;


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> that is very important, when it comes to biscuits! &#128518;



My hubby just told me that I should put Kit Kats in it (the 2 stick types)


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My hubby just told me that I should put Kit Kats in it (the 2 stick types)



great idea! but the coin purse is actually long enough to fit?


----------



## SmokieDragon

Oh yes! Cos the ends are just wrappers! Here it is with a green tea Kit Kat and a Cheesecake Kit Kat! The 2 stick versions 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Looks like my dog wants to be in the picture too!


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh yes! Cos the ends are just wrappers! Here it is with a green tea Kit Kat and a Cheesecake Kit Kat! The 2 stick versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126595
> 
> 
> Looks like my dog wants to be in the picture too!



Too cute!


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Too cute!



Thanks so much!


----------



## HeatherL

I need to get myself one! I am so drawn to the LP coin purse too but wonder what I will put in it.[/QUOTE]






I use mine for an emergency kit.  It's so convenient too because it fits in my little bags as well.  I take this little coin purse with me everywhere and it hardly takes up any room!  I just love this little thing!


----------



## justwatchin

Wow, it holds quite a bit.


----------



## SmokieDragon

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3126800
> View attachment 3126801
> 
> 
> I use mine for an emergency kit.  It's so convenient too because it fits  in my little bags as well.  I take this little coin purse with me  everywhere and it hardly takes up any room!  I just love this little  thing!



I use Alcon contact lens solution too but it has never dawned on me to put my case inside the coin pouch. WOW!


----------



## hitt

HeatherL said:


> I use mine for an emergency kit.  It's so convenient too because it fits  in my little bags as well.  I take this little coin purse with me  everywhere and it hardly takes up any room!  I just love this little  thing!



Thank you for sharing. I didn't even think about putting my eye drops in the LP coin pouch!


----------



## pbnjam

HeatherL said:


> I need to get myself one! I am so drawn to the LP coin purse too but wonder what I will put in it.




View attachment 3126800
View attachment 3126801


I use mine for an emergency kit.  It's so convenient too because it fits in my little bags as well.  I take this little coin purse with me everywhere and it hardly takes up any room!  I just love this little thing![/QUOTE]


O very cool! I could use an emergency kit too.


----------



## HeatherL

hitt said:


> Thank you for sharing. I didn't even think about putting my eye drops in the LP coin pouch!




You are welcome!  I've learned so many helpful things on this forum, I love it!


----------



## Purseloco

I bought LP coin purse recently, I keep my ear buds in it.


----------



## Esquared72

hitt said:


> Thank you for sharing. I didn't even think about putting my eye drops in the LP coin pouch!




I keep mints and lip balm in mine. [emoji4]


----------



## Phiomega

HeatherL said:


> I need to get myself one! I am so drawn to the LP coin purse too but wonder what I will put in it.



I use mine for an emergency kit.  It's so convenient too because it fits in my little bags as well.  I take this little coin purse with me everywhere and it hardly takes up any room!  I just love this little thing![/QUOTE]



eehlers said:


> I keep mints and lip balm in mine. [emoji4]



I have been using mine for keys and coins but I like the lip balm and mints and emergency kits idea! Thank you frenzied for highlighting this topic  and thank you all for helpful tips!


----------



## mrskb81

You all are giving me plenty of ideas! I think I *need* one of these too!


----------



## seton

what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899

I only have only one of the ovoid coin purses and inspired by this thread, am holding my earplugs in it since the leather ones are flatter than the nylon version.


----------



## Purseloco

seton said:


> what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899
> 
> I only have only one of the ovoid coin purses and inspired by this thread, am holding my earplugs in it since the leather ones are flatter than the nylon version.


Here's mine.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
. I like slate and poppy.


----------



## seton

Purseloco said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like slate and poppy.






 Taupe and Poppy are my two faves!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899
> 
> I only have only one of the ovoid coin purses and inspired by this thread, am holding my earplugs in it since the leather ones are flatter than the nylon version.




Love all the orange!


----------



## LuvAllBags

Purseloco said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like slate and poppy.




Love these colors together!


----------



## Purseloco

LuvAllBags said:


> Love these colors together!


Thanks, Orange is one of my favorite colors.


----------



## Purseloco

seton said:


> what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899
> 
> I only have only one of the ovoid coin purses and inspired by this thread, am holding my earplugs in it since the leather ones are flatter than the nylon version.


I think your coin purse is really pretty.


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899
> 
> I only have only one of the ovoid coin purses and inspired by this thread, am holding my earplugs in it since the leather ones are flatter than the nylon version.



Love all the orange in this photo! Seton, how do you like the LP Cuir pouch in the lower right corner? I was thinking of getting one but not sure of the opening being on the side instead of just zipping across the very top. Hope you know what I mean! 



Purseloco said:


> Here's mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3128201
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I like slate and poppy.



All this poppy is very appealing! Every time I think of getting a black 1899, I see slate and think, hmmm ...


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899
> 
> I only have only one of the ovoid coin purses and inspired by this thread, am holding my earplugs in it since the leather ones are flatter than the nylon version.




Ahh orange paradise! Lol. I think I have the same transparent bag. Is it from Beauty and Beast Soho collection?


----------



## seton

catsinthebag said:


> Love all the orange in this photo! Seton, how do you like the LP Cuir pouch in the lower right corner? I was thinking of getting one but not sure of the opening being on the side instead of just zipping across the very top. Hope you know what I mean!
> All this poppy is very appealing! Every time I think of getting a black 1899, I see slate and think, hmmm ...



Yes, I know what you mean. Side zip is not as easy as top zip. Truthfully, I just use these just for carrying makeup or feminine products.




pbnjam said:


> Ahh orange paradise! Lol. I think I have the same transparent bag. Is it from Beauty and Beast Soho collection?




Yes, it's a tale as old as time.  I also have the same one with lagoon trim. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh yes! Cos the ends are just wrappers! Here it is with a green tea Kit Kat and a Cheesecake Kit Kat!
> Looks like my dog wants to be in the picture too!



I like the idea of kit kat being readily available in one's purse. &#128518; I love the green tea flavour. Haven't tried cheesecake before but it sounds equally yummy! Love your do. He is adorable!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> I just love this little thing!



Wow, you can fit so much within this nifty little coin purse. I am offivially amazed!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I have been using mine for keys and coins but I like the lip balm and mints and emergency kits idea! Thank you frenzied for highlighting this topic  and thank you all for helpful tips!



Sharing is loving. &#128156; I had always wanted one but wonder what I will place in it. I must say I have gotten a lot of ideas now and it makes me want one even more!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> what I am packing today in my Poppy 1899






Purseloco said:


> I like slate and poppy.



Orange is the new black indeed! Love them. Yahoo to Slate too! it just goes so well with orange.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I was thinking of getting one but not sure of the opening being on the side instead of just zipping across the top.
> 
> I see slate and think, hmmm ...



I have the Cuir pouch in Bilberry and its definitely easier to zip up if the zipper is at the top but the softness of it compensates for it and I love using it as a clutch too.

You will love Slate. It is such a pretty color. I highly recommend it.


----------



## catsinthebag

frenziedhandbag said:


> I have the Cuir pouch in Bilberry and its definitely easier to zip up if the zipper is at the top but the softness of it compensates for it and I love using it as a clutch too.
> 
> You will love Slate. It is such a pretty color. I highly recommend it.



Thanks for the enabling!  I was thinking of the pouch in Ice blue. Was really tempted by that color in the LP cuir, but knew Pebble would be way more versatile in a bag so got that instead.

I'll have to really consider slate. Every time I decide to get a black bag, I seem to find some color to tempt me instead! Slate looks like a great neutral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

catsinthebag said:


> I was thinking of the pouch in Ice blue.
> 
> I'll have to really consider slate.Slate looks like a great neutral.



Ice Blue is pretty and I think it makes sense to get a bigger bag in a versatile color and an SLG in a fun color. Go for it!

Black is available anytime. Yup, it is an awesome neutral. I am biased as olive green is my fav shade of green but the sheen on Slate is gorgeous and if I recall your jacket and boots from your mod shot with the 3D bag, Slate works great with your wardrobe!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Oh yes! Cos the ends are just wrappers! Here it is with a green tea Kit Kat and a Cheesecake Kit Kat! The 2 stick versions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3126595
> 
> 
> Looks like my dog wants to be in the picture too!



Soo cute! Kit Kat --> yummy! I need to try that cheesecake one.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like the idea of kit kat being readily available in one's purse. &#128518; I love the green tea flavour. Haven't tried cheesecake before but it sounds equally yummy! Love your do. He is adorable!





pbnjam said:


> Soo cute! Kit Kat --> yummy! I need to try that cheesecake one.



If I have one complaint about the cheesecake Kit Kat, it is that it's shorter than the green tea one, LOL! 

Thanks so much for your wonderful compliments on my little Benji


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> If I have one complaint about the cheesecake Kit Kat, it is that it's shorter than the green tea one, LOL!
> 
> Thanks so much for your wonderful compliments on my little Benji



Lesser yumminess? Nestle ought to be consistent with product dimensions. LOL! I am sure Benji brings a lot of joy to you!


----------



## dvrgntr

I've been using my new Cedar for a week. I only carry very little with me -
- Pouch w medication + tissues
- Water
- Wallet (a cheapie)
- Lip gloss 
- Phone

I'm loving it so far. It got random stains at work the other day, but it just wiped off. woooo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

dvrgntr said:


> I've been using my new Cedar for a week.
> I'm loving it so far. It got random stains at work the other day, but it just wiped off.



Love jewel toned Cedar! I adore LC for its versatility and practicality, plus so easy to maintain too.


----------



## pbnjam

dvrgntr said:


> I've been using my new Cedar for a week. I only carry very little with me -
> - Pouch w medication + tissues
> - Water
> - Wallet (a cheapie)
> - Lip gloss
> - Phone
> 
> I'm loving it so far. It got random stains at work the other day, but it just wiped off. woooo


 
Great Fall color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bilberry Cuir Cosmetic Pouch used as a clutch.
What it fits: 
&#10004; keys
&#10004; card case
&#10004; lipstick 
&#10004; Le Foulonne Key Pouch for bills
&#10004; tissues
&#10004; Samsung Note 2 phone
First pic shows it with all essentials inside. Nowhere bulky looking.


----------



## tflowers921

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry Cuir Cosmetic Pouch used as a clutch.
> What it fits:
> [emoji818] keys
> [emoji818] card case
> [emoji818] lipstick
> [emoji818] Le Foulonne Key Pouch for bills
> [emoji818] tissues
> [emoji818] Samsung Note 2 phone
> First pic shows it with all essentials inside. Nowhere bulky looking.




I hope they bring back bilberry cuir, such a beautiful color! Just lovely


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tflowers921 said:


> I hope they bring back bilberry cuir, such a beautiful color! Just lovely



I really hope so too, so that more can own it. It is such an unique colour.


----------



## HeatherL

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry Cuir Cosmetic Pouch used as a clutch.
> What it fits:
> [emoji818] keys
> [emoji818] card case
> [emoji818] lipstick
> [emoji818] Le Foulonne Key Pouch for bills
> [emoji818] tissues
> [emoji818] Samsung Note 2 phone
> First pic shows it with all essentials inside. Nowhere bulky looking.




Wow!  What an awesome idea.  How cute and practical, plus who does love bilberry!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

HeatherL said:


> Wow!  What an awesome idea.  How cute and practical, plus who does love bilberry!!



I love clutches but found most to be less roomy than what I love them to be. This one is perfect and so soft to use too.


----------



## mermaid.braid

frenziedhandbag said:


> Bilberry Cuir Cosmetic Pouch used as a clutch.
> What it fits:
> &#10004; keys
> &#10004; card case
> &#10004; lipstick
> &#10004; Le Foulonne Key Pouch for bills
> &#10004; tissues
> &#10004; Samsung Note 2 phone
> First pic shows it with all essentials inside. Nowhere bulky looking.



Wow, it's great that it doesn't look bulky at all with your stuff inside! The bilberry leather looks so rich and soft


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, it's great that it doesn't look bulky at all with your stuff inside! The bilberry leather looks so rich and soft



It looks so compact, isn't it? There is still some room to put in a pressed powder if I wanted to. The Bilberry did feel softer than my Cherry Red Cuir.


----------



## Jennystatt

Love that color  gonna go get the same for a coin purse or pouch tmw


----------



## Jennystatt

Love both navy and coral too! They are my 2 favorite colors  

Struggling with getting a navy Longchamp coin purse or an Insjö coral small insert...if I buy both my someone gonna nag about it for the next 10 days


----------



## SofiaC

Toting my fav. Miss Noir Planetes in Med SH. 
Plenty of room left after filling her up with d shown pouches, purse n my hp.


----------



## pbnjam

Ahh how nice to feels to carry a light load. Got to take my new iphone 6s to get it activated!




PS the nose looks a lil less pink on the bag vs pouch. Anyone else have both notice this? Not a big deal.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> Toting my fav. Miss Noir Planetes in Med SH.
> Plenty of room left after filling her up with d shown pouches, purse n my hp.



Bag twins! I love using it when I don't have to lug around my child's stuff. So lightweight!





pbnjam said:


> Ahh how nice to feels to carry a light load.



Adore the navy Miaou. Can't wait to be bag sisters with you soon! I kinda like the pinker nose, but both are cute! Your Miaou is fierce... see? She is a wild leopard within. &#128522;


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Ahh how nice to feels to carry a light load. Got to take my new iphone 6s to get it activated!
> 
> View attachment 3147767
> 
> 
> PS the nose looks a lil less pink on the bag vs pouch. Anyone else have both notice this? Not a big deal.




That's adorable. Still trying to decide if I want to get the Miaou pouch or not.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore the navy Miaou. Can't wait to be bag sisters with you soon! I kinda like the pinker nose, but both are cute! Your Miaou is fierce... see? She is a wild leopard within. [emoji4]



Are you getting navy? I like the pinker nose too and your description of the insides. Couldn't have said it better! 



seton said:


> That's adorable. Still trying to decide if I want to get the Miaou pouch or not.




Thanks. Did you get the bag yet? You should get it! Sad that Bloomies FF did not include Longchamp.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Are you getting navy? I like the pinker nose too and your description of the insides. Couldn't have said it better!



Yup, Navy it is! I would have loved Malarbar Pink if it is of a warmer tone.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Le Foulonne:
View attachment 3149541


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Thanks. Did you get the bag yet? You should get it! Sad that Bloomies FF did not include Longchamp.



No, Sandpt cancelled my order yet AGAIN! 
Bloomies drives me crazy with their changing policy on F&F. 

Oh well, there are 2 LCs that I still have yet to use yet so it's a reminder to be good.



eehlers said:


> Inside my Le Foulonne:
> View attachment 3149541



Cool. Is ur RM an Erin or a Kerry?



My contents yesterday,


----------



## Esquared72

seton said:


> Cool. Is ur RM an Erin or a Kerry?




It's an Erin. I have tons of pouches, but this one's my favorite.


----------



## SmokieDragon

eehlers said:


> Inside my Le Foulonne:
> View attachment 3149541



Love your Le Foulonne photos


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yup, Navy it is! I would have loved Malarbar Pink if it is of a warmer tone.



I think I like navy better because the details pop a lil more. I loooooovvee this bag! I hope it will hold me over until Christmas. 



eehlers said:


> Inside my Le Foulonne:
> View attachment 3149541



Holds a lot! Definitely under my radar. 



seton said:


> No, Sandpt cancelled my order yet AGAIN!
> Bloomies drives me crazy with their changing policy on F&F.
> 
> Oh well, there are 2 LCs that I still have yet to use yet so it's a reminder to
> My contents yesterday,




Your scarf is so pretty! I'm also liking the transparent makeup bags and being able to see everything in it without digging through it.
I got my miaou from Bloomies cus I was getting impatient.


----------



## Bebebliss

Eehlers love your bag!!! 

Wondering what you put in your coin purse? I got one, too but have no use for it!!! It's so cute I got it but don't know how to use it. My wallet holds change already...


----------



## Esquared72

Bebebliss said:


> Eehlers love your bag!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Wondering what you put in your coin purse? I got one, too but have no use for it!!! It's so cute I got it but don't know how to use it. My wallet holds change already...




Thanks! I actually keep hand sanitizer, lip balm, eye drops, and a couple Band-Aids in mine. [emoji4]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Inside my Le Foulonne:



I love RM pouches too. So soft and roomy.




seton said:


> My contents yesterday,



POP art perfect! Love it!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> No, Sandpt cancelled my order yet AGAIN!
> Bloomies drives me crazy with their changing policy on F&F.
> 
> Oh well, there are 2 LCs that I still have yet to use yet so it's a reminder to be good.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool. Is ur RM an Erin or a Kerry?
> 
> 
> 
> My contents yesterday,


Love your colorful accessories!!!  Aw, so sorry Spoint cancelled your order.


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> It's an Erin. I have tons of pouches, but this one's my favorite.



thx! 




pbnjam said:


> I
> 
> Your scarf is so pretty! I'm also liking the transparent makeup bags and being able to see everything in it without digging through it.
> I got my miaou from Bloomies cus I was getting impatient.



LOL. I did stop by Bloomies and they didnt have the pink SH Miaou so it wasnt meant to be.




cheidel said:


> Love your colorful accessories!!!  Aw, so sorry Spoint cancelled your order.



Thx! I am philosophical about it. I guess it was meant to be. 

http://forum.purseblog.com//www.pinterest.com/pin/create/extension/


----------



## Bebebliss

eehlers said:


> Thanks! I actually keep hand sanitizer, lip balm, eye drops, and a couple Band-Aids in mine. [emoji4]



Wow thanks for the great idea!!!!!


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my Eiffel MSH today.


----------



## _purseaddict_

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Eiffel MSH today.
> 
> View attachment 3152355




Love your bag and also the meaow [emoji76]


----------



## cheidel

Love the miaou pouch!!!  Looks very pretty with your Eiffel.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my Eiffel MSH today.]



Pink heaven! Its as sweet as it gets!


----------



## pbnjam

_purseaddict_ said:


> Love your bag and also the meaow [emoji76]


 


cheidel said:


> Love the miaou pouch!!!  Looks very pretty with your Eiffel.


 


frenziedhandbag said:


> Pink heaven! Its as sweet as it gets!


 
Thank you ladies! This is the best I can do as far as color coordinating.


----------



## gincap

HeatherL said:


> View attachment 3090393
> View attachment 3090394
> 
> 
> Amazing how much the small LP Neo holds [emoji7]. Perfect for my daily needs.  I did however buy this for vacations (of course I will me using this regularly too).  I'll be carrying much less than my everyday needs and will have plenty of extra room if/when needed.


Oh my god. So many stuff you can put in there. I also have one with the navy blue color. But my bag can not fit all stuff. If i bring more stuff. My bag will be sagging and the corner can make a hole


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Indigo SSH. I'm amazed with how much this little workhorse can hold! As much as my LP Heritage Neon, LOL!

(Please forgive the amateurish watermarking - just downloaded a quick app fr the Apple Store to do it after I read on the MK forum that counterfeiters have stolen photos fr there to sell MK bags on FB!!! Egads!!!)


----------



## EGBDF

SmokieDragon said:


> My Indigo SSH. I'm amazed with how much this little workhorse can hold! As much as my LP Heritage Neon, LOL!
> 
> (Please forgive the amateurish watermarking - just downloaded a quick app fr the Apple Store to do it after I read on the MK forum that counterfeiters have stolen photos fr there to sell MK bags on FB!!! Egads!!!)
> View attachment 3167774
> View attachment 3167775
> View attachment 3167776



Great pouches, and so coordinated!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> My Indigo SSH. I'm amazed with how much this little workhorse can hold! As much as my LP Heritage Neon, LOL!
> 
> (Please forgive the amateurish watermarking - just downloaded a quick app fr the Apple Store to do it after I read on the MK forum that counterfeiters have stolen photos fr there to sell MK bags on FB!!! Egads!!!)
> View attachment 3167774
> View attachment 3167775
> View attachment 3167776


 
That bear charm is so cute! Love your pouches!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SmokieDragon said:


> My Indigo SSH. I'm amazed with how much this little workhorse can hold! As much as my LP Heritage Neon, LOL!
> 
> (Please forgive the amateurish watermarking - just downloaded a quick app fr the Apple Store to do it after I read on the MK forum that counterfeiters have stolen photos fr there to sell MK bags on FB!!! Egads!!!)
> View attachment 3167774
> View attachment 3167775
> View attachment 3167776



what great accessories! love the charm too. I have a red SSH and it is amazing how much can go in that bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

EGBDF said:


> Great pouches, and so coordinated!





pbnjam said:


> That bear charm is so cute! Love your pouches!





HesitantShopper said:


> what great accessories! love the charm  too. I have a red SSH and it is amazing how much can go in that  bag.



Thanks so much for the lovely comments! The bear charm is from Furla


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> My Indigo SSH. I'm amazed with how much this little workhorse can hold! As much as my LP Heritage Neon, LOL!
> 
> (Please forgive the amateurish watermarking - just downloaded a quick app fr the Apple Store to do it after I read on the MK forum that counterfeiters have stolen photos fr there to sell MK bags on FB!!! Egads!!!)
> View attachment 3167774
> View attachment 3167775
> View attachment 3167776




everything looks yummy. love ur furla charm.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> everything looks yummy. love ur furla charm.



Thanks so much for the lovely compliments!


----------



## seton

Carrying poppy all week


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> Carrying poppy all week



pretty OK assortment!


----------



## Tygrrlilley

Thinking I may have too much in here. I use a Samorga organizer to keep it tidy. The only thing missing is my phone and iPad


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Carrying poppy all week



Love your pouches!


----------



## mrskb81

seton said:


> Carrying poppy all week


Love your Orla Kiely!


----------



## pbnjam

Tygrrlilley said:


> Thinking I may have too much in here. I use a Samorga organizer to keep it tidy. The only thing missing is my phone and iPad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3172158
> View attachment 3172159


 
Very cute accessories!


----------



## seton

EGBDF said:


> pretty OK assortment!





SmokieDragon said:


> Love your pouches!





mrskb81 said:


> Love your Orla Kiely!




 all


----------



## pbnjam

What I have in my medium 3d bag:




Actually I didn't have my salad and coffee in there.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> What I have in my medium 3d bag:



You are so minimalist! I love a light bag. Adore that Lesportsac Snoopy pouch! Yay to salads, I can have them at anytime of the day.


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> What I have in my medium 3d bag:
> 
> View attachment 3175830
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't have my salad and coffee in there.



Bet they would have fit but probably not a good idea lol Love the snoopy pouch! and the fox coin holder?


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> What I have in my medium 3d bag:
> 
> View attachment 3175830
> 
> 
> Actually I didn't have my salad and coffee in there.




Love your accessories! I also bought that cute Peanuts cosmetic case.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are so minimalist! I love a light bag. Adore that Lesportsac Snoopy pouch! Yay to salads, I can have them at anytime of the day.



Thank you! Yes I am packing light, leaving out my ipad air and planner. It feels very refreshing to not carry a load. I have not been to the gym lately but when I do there will be more to carry![emoji28]



HesitantShopper said:


> Bet they would have fit but probably not a good idea lol Love the snoopy pouch! and the fox coin holder?



Thanks HS! Fox coin pouch is from Kohls. Btw my niece has gotten bored of my Coach coin purse and is now onto my owl one! She does her make believe thing where she goes "shopping" with it. [emoji38]



LuvAllBags said:


> Love your accessories! I also bought that cute Peanuts cosmetic case.



Thanks and I think they are coming out soon with a winter collaboration with Peanuts. Peanuts are everywhere!


----------



## HesitantShopper

pbnjam said:


> Thanks HS! Fox coin pouch is from Kohls. Btw my niece has gotten bored of my Coach coin purse and is now onto my owl one! She does her make believe thing where she goes "shopping" with it. [emoji38]



SO cute. lol your niece has good taste. Fortunately, my purse hogger is an adult so i can tell her to go buy her own


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what is inside my Opera Neo, along with a glimpse of what I keep inside each pouch:
View attachment 3180732


----------



## Amazona

seton said:


> My contents yesterday,



Is that the Roseau coin purse? How is it? I'm planning on getting one soon...


----------



## LuvAllBags

eehlers said:


> Here's what is inside my Opera Neo, along with a glimpse of what I keep inside each pouch:
> View attachment 3180732




Pretty pouches!!


----------



## seton

eehlers said:


> Here's what is inside my Opera Neo, along with a glimpse of what I keep inside each pouch:
> View attachment 3180732



the Neo is looking true to color in this pic.





Amazona said:


> Is that the Roseau coin purse? How is it? I'm planning on getting one soon...



Yes, it is. It's slimmer than the LP CP and i believe that this style is only avail in Foulonne now. I use mine mostly to hold USBs when I travel. 

And since I'm here, using my Gray large pochette today. Didnt show the babywipes and lipbalms that I also carried in there.


----------



## pbnjam

This is my WIMB from yesterday but I'm still carrying the same stuff.


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> This is my WIMB from yesterday but I'm still carrying the same stuff.
> 
> View attachment 3191493




haha! I heartily approve of this seton-inspried WIMB 


Inside my Parme 1623 today and Sat's Hydrangea SOL


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> haha! I heartily approve of this seton-inspried WIMB
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my Parme 1623 today and Sat's Hydrangea SOL




Lol yes it is! I love your taste.  Saw that JA pouch at Barnes & Noble and just had to get it. 

Do you keep anything in your lil Henri Bendel? Keys?


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Lol yes it is! I love your taste.  Saw that JA pouch at Barnes & Noble and just had to get it.
> 
> Do you keep anything in your lil Henri Bendel? Keys?



Thx. I used to use it as a coin purse for years. But the leather is faded so now I just use it as a bag charm.  



I did a last minute change of bag but forgot to change slgs. So have a xmas theme going today.


----------



## seton

opera artwalk 1899


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> opera artwalk 1899




Love the colors here! So pretty. Like that you have a transparent pouch to keep your pouch within another pouch.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I did a last minute change of bag but forgot to change slgs. So have a xmas theme going today.



This is amazing! My fav type of green. *loveeyes


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> opera artwalk 1899



I love how the pouches match the Opera artwalk! I'll say it again, you are good!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Here's what is inside my Opera Neo, along with a glimpse of what I keep inside each pouch:



Love the various pouches and of course, I need that small Opera Neo!


----------



## Alcat34

Inside of my (Very beaten up) le pliage: 
Warm winter mittens (from coach I believe) 
Silver Glitter Bug Makeup case (Kate Spade): lots of goodies in here 
Pink Coach Wristlet, and yes that IS a tweety house key
Lily Pulitzer pouch for cables and headphones (matching jumbo planner not pictured) 
My beloved iPad mini
Rayban New Wayfarers 
Portable Charger 
Three of my favorite lippies 
H&M Pencil Case and one stray gel pen

Lots of fun stuff in here, but surprisingly no crumpled up receipts.... hmm


----------



## paula3boys

Alcat34 said:


> Inside of my (Very beaten up) le pliage:
> 
> Warm winter mittens (from coach I believe)
> 
> Silver Glitter Bug Makeup case (Kate Spade): lots of goodies in here
> 
> Pink Coach Wristlet, and yes that IS a tweety house key
> 
> Lily Pulitzer pouch for cables and headphones (matching jumbo planner not pictured)
> 
> My beloved iPad mini
> 
> Rayban New Wayfarers
> 
> Portable Charger
> 
> Three of my favorite lippies
> 
> H&M Pencil Case and one stray gel pen
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun stuff in here, but surprisingly no crumpled up receipts.... hmm




Love the insides especially the LP pouch


----------



## seton

switched from my black fou bag to my SM 1623 but didnt have time to switch the SLGs

I only post half my stuff here and the rest on IG @lindaseton42
Might switch completely over. Havent decided yet.


----------



## seton

It's raining cats.


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> switched from my black fou bag to my SM 1623 but didnt have time to switch the SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> I only post half my stuff here and the rest on IG @lindaseton42
> 
> Might switch completely over. Havent decided yet.



O I didn't know you had a green SM. Very pretty! 



seton said:


> It's raining cats.



Well this is super adorable! I love all the cats and pinkness.



Alcat34 said:


> Inside of my (Very beaten up) le pliage:
> 
> Warm winter mittens (from coach I believe)
> 
> Silver Glitter Bug Makeup case (Kate Spade): lots of goodies in here
> 
> Pink Coach Wristlet, and yes that IS a tweety house key
> 
> Lily Pulitzer pouch for cables and headphones (matching jumbo planner not pictured)
> 
> My beloved iPad mini
> 
> Rayban New Wayfarers
> 
> Portable Charger
> 
> Three of my favorite lippies
> 
> H&M Pencil Case and one stray gel pen
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun stuff in here, but surprisingly no crumpled up receipts.... hmm




Lots of cute pouches! Love the KS and Lily Pulitzer pouches.


----------



## EGBDF

seton said:


> It's raining cats.



It is!! This gave me a smile.


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> It's raining cats.



I love that you've coordinated both theme and color  It looks great!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> It's raining cats.




Love...[emoji192][emoji250][emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## catsinthebag

seton said:


> It's raining cats.



omg, I LOVE this! Could you please ID the light pink pouch with the black and white cats on it? And also the gold compact (assuming it is a compact?)? Thanks so much! &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> O I didn't know you had a green SM. Very pretty!
> 
> 
> 
> Well this is super adorable! I love all the cats and pinkness.
> .



Thx! I wasnt planning on getting the green SM but I saw it at the boutique sale n couldnt resist!





EGBDF said:


> It is!! This gave me a smile.



Glad to make u smile. 





mermaid.braid said:


> I love that you've coordinated both theme and color  It looks great!









LuvAllBags said:


> Love...[emoji192][emoji250][emoji173]&#65039;









catsinthebag said:


> omg, I LOVE this! Could you please ID the light pink pouch with the black and white cats on it? And also the gold compact (assuming it is a compact?)? Thanks so much! &#128049;&#128049;&#128049;




The cats pouch is *Paul & Joe Beaute*. It's a promotional item that u cant buy outright, altho they have other cats pouches that you could. I just checked and b-glowing still has a promotion with it. http://www.b-glowing.com/paul-joe-beaute/
P&J Beaute are a must if u like cat motifs.

The gold cat compact is something I bought 20 yrs ago at bloomies. I just checked and the company is still in business but I dont think they do retail anymore.  It's *Debbie J. Palmer*.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> It's raining cats.



I love the pink and cat-related items! Beautifully coordinated!


----------



## pbnjam

Hmm my bag is kinda messy today. 




I'm still recovering from a lingering cold... But look this bag can hold a lot.


----------



## lookieloo

pbnjam said:


> Hmm my bag is kinda messy today.
> 
> View attachment 3222923
> 
> 
> I'm still recovering from a lingering cold... But look this bag can hold a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3222924



Oooh, what is that penguin thing?


----------



## pbnjam

lookieloo said:


> Oooh, what is that penguin thing?




It is a rubber? Coin purse from Bath and Body works. It has a zip top but I prefer last yrs' kisslock closure. For a few bucks, I can't complain. [emoji16]


----------



## lookieloo

pbnjam said:


> It is a rubber? Coin purse from Bath and Body works. It has a zip top but I prefer last yrs' kisslock closure. For a few bucks, I can't complain. [emoji16]



It's cute!


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Hmm my bag is kinda messy today.
> 
> View attachment 3222923
> 
> 
> I'm still recovering from a lingering cold... But look this bag can hold a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3222924




Is the penguin from this year?


----------



## pbnjam

paula3boys said:


> Is the penguin from this year?




Yup it is. [emoji1] I got this possibly a month ago.


----------



## SmokieDragon

pbnjam said:


> Hmm my bag is kinda messy today.
> 
> View attachment 3222923
> 
> 
> I'm still recovering from a lingering cold... But look this bag can hold a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3222924



Wow! It's more spacious than it looks!


----------



## pbnjam

SmokieDragon said:


> Wow! It's more spacious than it looks!




Thank you SD. As long as I'm not carrying my ipad air, most of my things fit in small to medium sized bags.


----------



## lookieloo

pbnjam said:


> Yup it is. [emoji1] I got this possibly a month ago.



What do you keep in it? I want one cuz it's so cute but don't know what I'd keep in it.


----------



## pbnjam

lookieloo said:


> What do you keep in it? I want one cuz it's so cute but don't know what I'd keep in it.



I keep coins in it.  You can use it for ear buds, contact lens case/ CL rewetting drops, individually wrapped candy, maybe meds, keys( so they don't scratch the lining of your bag/ other slgs) or just anything that is on the smaller side but you don't want it dispersed in your bag. These are ideas I have collected from this forum over time.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> I'm still recovering from a lingering cold... But look this bag can hold a lot.



I asked in another thread and only saw now that you have shared what fits within. Oh my, I must say I am surprised with how spacious it is. I hope you are better by now. My mum just caught the cold too. &#128559;


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> I asked in another thread and only saw now that you have shared what fits within. Oh my, I must say I am surprised with how spacious it is. I hope you are better by now. My mum just caught the cold too. &#128559;



Thanks I'm much better now.  It's the longest cold ever. Hope your mom feels better soon. And yes the bag does fit a good amount.


----------



## paula3boys

pbnjam said:


> Yup it is. [emoji1] I got this possibly a month ago.




I looked online and it's not there


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Thanks I'm much better now.  It's the longest cold ever. Hope your mom feels better soon. And yes the bag does fit a good amount.



She is feeling better today. I'm keeping her stay in bed for the day. Thank you.


----------



## Jenniedel

Alcat34 said:


> Inside of my (Very beaten up) le pliage:
> 
> Warm winter mittens (from coach I believe)
> 
> Silver Glitter Bug Makeup case (Kate Spade): lots of goodies in here
> 
> Pink Coach Wristlet, and yes that IS a tweety house key
> 
> Lily Pulitzer pouch for cables and headphones (matching jumbo planner not pictured)
> 
> My beloved iPad mini
> 
> Rayban New Wayfarers
> 
> Portable Charger
> 
> Three of my favorite lippies
> 
> H&M Pencil Case and one stray gel pen
> 
> 
> 
> Lots of fun stuff in here, but surprisingly no crumpled up receipts.... hmm



Love the pink wristlet! [emoji7]



seton said:


> switched from my black fou bag to my SM 1623 but didnt have time to switch the SLGs
> 
> 
> 
> I only post half my stuff here and the rest on IG @lindaseton42
> 
> Might switch completely over. Havent decided yet.



Very classy SLGs. Leather looks very luscious, I'm drooling! [emoji23]



seton said:


> It's raining cats.



How cute! My daughter will love this, she loves kitty. [emoji4]



pbnjam said:


> Hmm my bag is kinda messy today.
> 
> View attachment 3222923
> 
> 
> I'm still recovering from a lingering cold... But look this bag can hold a lot.
> 
> View attachment 3222924



Lovely bag! Looks small, but wow it does hold a lot.


----------



## Jenniedel

Here's my bag spill (using my restored Roseau bag) [emoji4]



How they look packed inside (can definitely hold some more): 
	

		
			
		

		
	




Happy new year! [emoji8]


----------



## EGBDF

Jenniedel said:


> Here's my bag spill (using my restored Roseau bag) [emoji4]
> View attachment 3229856
> 
> 
> How they look packed inside (can definitely hold some more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229857
> 
> 
> Happy new year! [emoji8]



Looks great!
Happy new year!


----------



## pbnjam

Jenniedel said:


> Lovely bag! Looks small, but wow it does hold a lot.


Thank you! 


Jenniedel said:


> Here's my bag spill (using my restored Roseau bag) [emoji4]
> View attachment 3229856
> 
> 
> How they look packed inside (can definitely hold some more):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3229857
> 
> 
> Happy new year! [emoji8]



Your bag is looking great! I love stories where older bags get new life. Also love the little Peanuts characters on the LP coin purse. Too cute!


----------



## Ghettoe

Finally happy with my contents
	

		
			
		

		
	






This doesn't include my phone which was used to take the photo.

Card holder = coach outlet $20
Cosmetic pouch and coin pouch also bought on sale. One was $30 and the other $40.


----------



## LuvAllBags

Ghettoe said:


> Finally happy with my contents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237296
> View attachment 3237297
> View attachment 3237298
> 
> 
> This doesn't include my phone which was used to take the photo.
> 
> Card holder = coach outlet $20
> Cosmetic pouch and coin pouch also bought on sale. One was $30 and the other $40.




Love the pouches!


----------



## pbnjam

Ghettoe said:


> Finally happy with my contents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237296
> View attachment 3237297
> View attachment 3237298
> 
> 
> This doesn't include my phone which was used to take the photo.
> 
> Card holder = coach outlet $20
> Cosmetic pouch and coin pouch also bought on sale. One was $30 and the other $40.




Cute accessories! Love the metallic cherry color?


----------



## EGBDF

Ghettoe said:


> Finally happy with my contents
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3237296
> View attachment 3237297
> View attachment 3237298
> 
> 
> This doesn't include my phone which was used to take the photo.
> 
> Card holder = coach outlet $20
> Cosmetic pouch and coin pouch also bought on sale. One was $30 and the other $40.



Pretty color on the accessories!


----------



## Jetta

Fig color is perfect for winter time


----------



## EGBDF

Jetta said:


> Fig color is perfect for winter time



That's a a nice assortment, and you look so organized!


----------



## pbnjam

Jetta said:


> Fig color is perfect for winter time




Nice accessories! Love the LV evasions mini pochette.


----------



## pbnjam

Here is my wimb today:


----------



## Alcat34

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:
> View attachment 3239034




Wow I love that pattern! I don't think I've seen it before. Cute accessories too (: I especially love the penguin. Is that a coin purse?


----------



## pbnjam

Alcat34 said:


> Wow I love that pattern! I don't think I've seen it before. Cute accessories too (: I especially love the penguin. Is that a coin purse?




Thank you Alcat34! This pattern is called Artwalk. It comes in 3 other pretty colors too.  
The penguin is a rubber coin purse from Bath n Body Works.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:
> View attachment 3239034



Great colors!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:
> View attachment 3239034




Ooooo. I was going back and forth on that artwalk pouch. doh, I coulda been twins with ya.


----------



## pbnjam

EGBDF said:


> Great colors!



Thank you EGBDF. It's a nice contrast to all the black jackets and solids that I wear. [emoji6]



seton said:


> Ooooo. I was going back and forth on that artwalk pouch. doh, I coulda been twins with ya.




One of the reasons I got the pouch is so that I can put the small removable strap on the zipper pull of the bag. [emoji16] See how your ideas rub off on me! [emoji28]


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> One of the reasons I got the pouch is so that I can put the small removable strap on the zipper pull of the bag. [emoji16] See how your ideas rub off on me! [emoji28]




haha! actually, I am using the pull from the amethyst LM Cuir (which u have too) on my Plum 2605 right now! BRB in a hr with a pic. Off to lunch right now.


----------



## LuvAllBags

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:
> View attachment 3239034




J'adore! I have this same notebook and love it. I love pretty paper and am especially fond of notebooks. I use one at work daily.


----------



## seton

eh, not very interesting but as promised.


----------



## pbnjam

LuvAllBags said:


> J'adore! I have this same notebook and love it. I love pretty paper and am especially fond of notebooks. I use one at work daily.




Rifle Paper Co have very pretty designs. I also bought some of their note pads and phone case. 


seton said:


> eh, not very interesting but as promised.




Pretty purples. [emoji171] Also like the charm!


----------



## LuvAllBags

seton said:


> eh, not very interesting but as promised.




Love the purple...one of my happy colors.


----------



## paula3boys

seton said:


> eh, not very interesting but as promised.




Cute charm!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

What's inside my large cuir, there's still plenty room for more. This bag is huge!


----------



## pbnjam

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3239973
> View attachment 3239974
> 
> What's inside my large cuir, there's still plenty room for more. This bag is huge!




Cute pouches! Love the Eiffel tower case. Really like the natural color of your LP cuir too. [emoji3]


----------



## VerucaSalt921

pbnjam said:


> Cute pouches! Love the Eiffel tower case. Really like the natural color of your LP cuir too. [emoji3]




Thank you! This company makes very cute cases. My husband picked out the cuir color and I love it, goes with absolutely everything


----------



## paula3boys

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3239973
> View attachment 3239974
> 
> What's inside my large cuir, there's still plenty room for more. This bag is huge!







VerucaSalt921 said:


> Thank you! This company makes very cute cases. My husband picked out the cuir color and I love it, goes with absolutely everything




Which company makes the Eiffel Tower case?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

paula3boys said:


> Which company makes the Eiffel Tower case?




The company is called ESR, I ordered off of Amazon


----------



## paula3boys

VerucaSalt921 said:


> The company is called ESR, I ordered off of Amazon




Thanks!


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> Rifle Paper Co have very pretty designs. I also bought some of their note pads and phone case.
> Pretty purples. [emoji171] Also like the charm!



TY! Like Frienzied, I like purples. A lot!




LuvAllBags said:


> Love the purple...one of my happy colors.



TY, it makes me very happy. 



paula3boys said:


> Cute charm!







VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3239973
> View attachment 3239974
> 
> What's inside my large cuir, there's still plenty room for more. This bag is huge!



The color on ur LPC is divine. LC makes great naturals.
BTW, what is going on with ur moniker? are u VS or HS?


----------



## VerucaSalt921

seton said:


> TY! Like Frienzied, I like purples. A lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TY, it makes me very happy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The color on ur LPC is divine. LC makes great naturals.
> 
> BTW, what is going on with ur moniker? are u VS or HS?




Thanks seton! I love it too, they know how to make a great neutral! 
So I was tflowers, but I had a problem with my old email & I had to switch everything so...I'm back under a new nom de plume!


----------



## thedseer

VerucaSalt921 said:


> View attachment 3239973
> View attachment 3239974
> 
> What's inside my large cuir, there's still plenty room for more. This bag is huge!



Love all your pouches!


----------



## thedseer

Ice blue 2605 (somehow only my second 2605). Coach Wallet, Longchamp pouches.


----------



## hitt

thedseer said:


> Ice blue 2605 (somehow only my second 2605). Coach Wallet, Longchamp pouches.


Seeing your Miaou pouchette makes me want one too! AHH!


----------



## pbnjam

thedseer said:


> Ice blue 2605 (somehow only my second 2605). Coach Wallet, Longchamp pouches.




Nice colors! Love the UV. [emoji171]


----------



## EGBDF

thedseer said:


> Ice blue 2605 (somehow only my second 2605). Coach Wallet, Longchamp pouches.



Very nice colors. Coach makes some good wallets.
Of course, I approve of the ice blue because I love every blue LC! 
Miaou is so cute!


----------



## VerucaSalt921

thedseer said:


> Ice blue 2605 (somehow only my second 2605). Coach Wallet, Longchamp pouches.




I love the Miao pouch! Those pouches are the best


----------



## thedseer

hitt said:


> Seeing your Miaou pouchette makes me want one too! AHH!



If you can find one, I recommend it!






pbnjam said:


> Nice colors! Love the UV. [emoji171]




Thank you!






EGBDF said:


> Very nice colors. Coach makes some good wallets.
> Of course, I approve of the ice blue because I love every blue LC!
> Miaou is so cute!



Thank you! I love blue-it's hard for me to branch out and get other colors!






VerucaSalt921 said:


> I love the Miao pouch! Those pouches are the best



Thank you!


----------



## cheidel

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:
> View attachment 3239034


 


Your bag is beautiful, and lovely accessories!!!


----------



## pbnjam

cheidel said:


> Your bag is beautiful, and lovely accessories!!!




Thank you Cheidel! [emoji1]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

thedseer said:


> Ice blue 2605 (somehow only my second 2605). Coach Wallet, Longchamp pouches.



I love your ice blue 2605 and all that's inside!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:


That Artwalk pouch! I keep deliberating with myself over it! Very nice color coordinated 'insides'. 



seton said:


> eh, not very interesting but as promised.



Woohoo! Hello there, fellow purple lover! Perfect as usual!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> That Artwalk pouch! I keep deliberating with myself over it! Very nice color coordinated 'insides'.
> 
> 
> 
> Woohoo! Hello there, fellow purple lover! Perfect as usual!




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## cfrozal23

As much as I loved my navy neo... It got dirty and stained quickly... And I haven't figured out how to get it clean.


----------



## swdl

pbnjam said:


> Here is my wimb today:
> View attachment 3239034


whaouhh love it


----------



## pbnjam

swdl said:


> whaouhh love it




Thank you! [emoji4]


----------



## HandbagDiva354

seton said:


> Ooooo. I was going back and forth on that artwalk pouch. doh, I coulda been twins with ya.



Bloomie`s had them half price a few days ago. I was upset because I paid full price for mine a few months ago. They may still be on sale.


----------



## mermaid.braid

Inside my LP Néo Opera backpack:


----------



## thedseer

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LP Néo Opera backpack:
> 
> View attachment 3254816



Love the opera color!


----------



## halobear

My Neo - traveling light today


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LP Néo Opera backpack:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3254816



Very nice looking backpack there! [emoji173]&#65039;



halobear said:


> My Neo - traveling light today
> View attachment 3254838




Cute hand sanitizer! Mine broke a while back. [emoji52] Also like your OK and Lesportsac pouches. [emoji2]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LP Néo Opera backpack



Adore the Opera color! Love that mini Tangle Tweezer. I have the regular size and love it.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

halobear said:


> My Neo - traveling light today



Love the OK and the matching Contigo thermos. I have one in purple and love having my coffee in it.


----------



## halobear

pbnjam said:


> Cute hand sanitizer! Mine broke a while back. [emoji52] Also like your OK and Lesportsac pouches. [emoji2]




Thanks! I'm waiting for new cute B&BW hand sanitizer holders so I don't have to keep taking this one and off =)


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Very nice looking backpack there!



Thanks! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> Adore the Opera color! Love that mini Tangle Tweezer. I have the regular size and love it.



Opera is so great for fall/winter. I wish I had gotten it sooner! I was waiting for the boutique sale but I couldn't hold out any longer. I have the regular size Tangle Teezer on my list but I love the mini for its cover.


----------



## mermaid.braid

thedseer said:


> Love the opera color!



Yup, perfect maroon/burgundy!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mermaid.braid said:


> I was waiting for the boutique sale but I couldn't hold out any longer. I have the regular size Tangle Teezer on my list but I love the mini for its cover.



I know what you mean with regards to a sale. The discounts are always so good and yet there is fear that an item might just sell out before we lay hands on it. I compared the sizing of the small Neo backpack and found it to be very close to my LP backpack. I think the bigger size serves as another alternative for me. I love the regular TT so much that I bought the mini for my mum. Love the cover too.


----------



## seton

HandbagDiva354 said:


> Bloomie`s had them half price a few days ago. I was upset because I paid full price for mine a few months ago. They may still be on sale.



TY but I am trying to be good and keep my LC cases under 20. 



mermaid.braid said:


> Inside my LP Néo Opera backpack:
> 
> View attachment 3254816



beautiful colours 




halobear said:


> My Neo - traveling light today
> View attachment 3254838



pretty. 
what is the official colour of ur KS wallet?


----------



## halobear

seton said:


> pretty.
> 
> what is the official colour of ur KS wallet?




Lol you know you're on tpf when someone can tell what kind of wallet you have even though most of it is covered up.

Seton, it's the Neda in BnglPurple. Actually trying to find a smaller wallet because this one takes up so much room, but I love all the space it has. What to do?


----------



## mermaid.braid

seton said:


> beautiful colours



Thanks! One day I'll put together a WIMB that's as color-coordinated as one of yours


----------



## sleepykris

halobear said:


> My Neo - traveling light today
> View attachment 3254838




Is that the small or medium neo?


----------



## halobear

sleepykris said:


> Is that the small or medium neo?




It's a small.


----------



## sleepykris

It holds a lot too!  I have the medium but can never tell the size from pictures!  Thank you.


----------



## halobear

sleepykris said:


> It holds a lot too!  I have the medium but can never tell the size from pictures!  Thank you.




Yes. I'm sure I can fit more in there but I'm trying to not overpack. Commuting on a packed subway with a heavy purse is not fun!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Yay, finally gotten the LP coin purse in Cedar. My phone cam makes it look blueish instead. 

What it fits:
*bluetooth earphones
*keys
*lipstick
*lipbalm
*aroma stick


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Something cheerful, something pink! Cosmetic pouch in Cyclamen. The more I look at it, the more I love it. Size comparison with Bilberry large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) underneath.

What it fits:
*bluetooth earphones  
*portable battery
*keys
*abused umbrella [emoji18]


----------



## occhiverdi

I have a lot inside my pliage!! I'll take a pic later.... The organiser doesn't work for me lol [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## tinkerella

frenziedhandbag said:


> Something cheerful, something pink! Cosmetic pouch in Cyclamen. The more I look at it, the more I love it. Size comparison with Bilberry large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) underneath.
> 
> What it fits:
> *bluetooth earphones
> *portable battery
> *keys
> *abused umbrella [emoji18]




Love the bright pop of color! Didn't know it could fit an umbrella. Wow


----------



## frenziedhandbag

tinkerella said:


> Love the bright pop of color! Didn't know it could fit an umbrella. Wow


It's a pretty POP! Hee... my umbrella is small.


----------



## mandabear

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay, finally gotten the LP coin purse in Cedar. My phone cam makes it look blueish instead.
> 
> What it fits:
> *bluetooth earphones
> *keys
> *lipstick
> *lipbalm
> *aroma stick



Kind of off topic, but how do you like your bluetooth earphones? I might pick up a pair soon.


----------



## LuvAllBags

frenziedhandbag said:


> Something cheerful, something pink! Cosmetic pouch in Cyclamen. The more I look at it, the more I love it. Size comparison with Bilberry large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) underneath.
> 
> What it fits:
> *bluetooth earphones
> *portable battery
> *keys
> *abused umbrella [emoji18]




I love this - I will have to get something Cyclamen.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

The LP pouch looks really good in cyclamen!  the colour is so bright in this picture, is it true to life?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mandabear said:


> how do you like your bluetooth earphones?



Love it! No more annoying wires and they do stay put when I do yoga at home or run. I say, you need a pair. 


LuvAllBags said:


> I love this - I will have to get something Cyclamen.


I'm half regretful that I didn't get the MLH from WSB. It is really a beautiful pink and looks like it will pair well with blue, which I wear quite a bit.



Ann_Margaret said:


> the colour is so bright in this picture, is it true to life?



I shot this under bright sunlight so I think this is brighter than it actually is. Irl, it is one notch darker. It is not a glaring pink but nor is it subtle. I am sorry for throwing you off balance here. Imho, I like this pink on a smaller scale like a MLH but that entirely boils down to personal preference.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> I shot this under bright sunlight so I think this is brighter than it actually is. Irl, it is one notch darker. It is not a glaring pink but nor is it subtle. I am sorry for throwing you off balance here. Imho, I like this pink on a smaller scale like a MLH but that entirely boils down to personal preference.



Thanks for the description. I have a mini in the old cyclamen, which looks to me kind of a dark pink but still colourfull, so i see what you mean...but in on picture it looks so different, i just wanted to make shure it was real to life. They're problably more or less the same colour. Thanks


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay, finally gotten the LP coin purse in Cedar. My phone cam makes it look blueish instead.
> 
> What it fits:
> *bluetooth earphones
> *keys
> *lipstick
> *lipbalm
> *aroma stick



So much goes in that little pouch! I don't have any but they look really cute


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> which looks to me kind of a dark pink but still colourfull, so i see what you mean.



I think that is an apt description. I had not seen past season's Cyclamen but this season's Cyclamen felt more of a sweet "look at me", followed by a twirl... if she is wearing a dress. [emoji4] 




Ann_Margaret said:


> So much goes in that little pouch!



I had been deliberating over it for the longest time ever. I can't quite justify paying full price for it though. A sale helps. I have Fir (a deep green) in a mini LP but wanted something in Cedar.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> I think that is an apt description. I had not seen past season's Cyclamen but this season's Cyclamen felt more of a sweet "look at me", followed by a twirl... if she is wearing a dress. [emoji4]



Nice description 


frenziedhandbag said:


> I had been deliberating over it for the longest time ever. I can't quite justify paying full price for it though. A sale helps. I have Fir (a deep green) in a mini LP but wanted something in Cedar.



I know, Cedar is great, but Fir too! I have Cedar but if they do Fir again, i have to get something, i love greens


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> I have Cedar but if they do Fir again, i have to get something, i love greens



I love greens too. It is actually a very versatile color. Fir will come back, I'm sure. It's just a matter of time.


----------



## sleepykris

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay, finally gotten the LP coin purse in Cedar. My phone cam makes it look blueish instead.
> 
> What it fits:
> *bluetooth earphones
> *keys
> *lipstick
> *lipbalm
> *aroma stick



 This is so cute!  I'm so tempted by cedar but need to be good.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sleepykris said:


> This is so cute!  I'm so tempted by cedar but need to be good.


I can reasonate with the temptation. The tan lining makes it even more irresistible. I was trying to be good hence opted for this cutie instead. [emoji6]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Something cheerful, something pink! Cosmetic pouch in Cyclamen. The more I look at it, the more I love it. Size comparison with Bilberry large cosmetic pouch (discontinued) underneath.
> 
> What it fits:
> *bluetooth earphones
> *portable battery
> *keys
> *abused umbrella [emoji18]




Very pretty pink! [emoji175] I need bluetooth earphones too. I didn't even know there is such a thing.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Very pretty pink!I need bluetooth earphones too.



Totally unrelated but the LP Cyclamen makes me want to check out Cyclamen in Cuir. Bought the earphones on a whim as I was getting annoyed with wires when I run. Thankfully these work well and doesn't fall out.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Totally unrelated but the LP Cyclamen makes me want to check out Cyclamen in Cuir. Bought the earphones on a whim as I was getting annoyed with wires when I run. Thankfully these work well and doesn't fall out.




Me too! Cyclamen is very pretty. I'm interested in this color for the cuir line too. Maybe a custom bag?  

I need new earbuds, mine is crackling. Just the right time to try out some wireless ones.


----------



## bugn

Inside my neo. Today is 2 wallet day because I need the checkbook. I stay organized with all the little cosmetic pouches. Love them. Inside one: makeup, another: odds & ends, another: keys & earbuds.


----------



## seton

bugn said:


> View attachment 3285568
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my neo. Today is 2 wallet day because I need the checkbook. I stay organized with all the little cosmetic pouches. Love them. Inside one: makeup, another: odds & ends, another: keys & earbuds.





I love the Valentin, Cage, and Miaou all in a row.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Me too! Cyclamen is very pretty.



A Custom in Cyclamen sounds perfect!



bugn said:


> Inside my neo.



I love how neat they look altogether. &#128525;


----------



## SmokieDragon

My Neo cosmetic clutch during lunch on a work day. In the first pic, folded and flat. In the second pic, out and about. 3rd and 4th pics show what's inside - a long wallet, mini organiser for office tag, tissues, phone, pen and sunglasses, and an umbrella!


----------



## mermaid.braid

SmokieDragon said:


> My Neo cosmetic clutch during lunch on a work day. In the first pic, folded and flat. In the second pic, out and about. 3rd and 4th pics show what's inside - a long wallet, mini organiser for office tag, tissues, phone, pen and sunglasses, and an umbrella!
> 
> View attachment 3286380
> View attachment 3286381
> View attachment 3286383
> View attachment 3286385



Wow, so much can fit! It looks like a great day clutch, perfect for what you use it for. Sigh, another item I don't see on LC's site anymore. Have you seen the new Néo pouches? The smaller size looks pencil case-like, the bigger size looks like a makeup bag, both of which I'm not as fond of. I miss the front zip clutch style ones.


----------



## LuvAllBags

SmokieDragon said:


> My Neo cosmetic clutch during lunch on a work day. In the first pic, folded and flat. In the second pic, out and about. 3rd and 4th pics show what's inside - a long wallet, mini organiser for office tag, tissues, phone, pen and sunglasses, and an umbrella!
> 
> View attachment 3286380
> View attachment 3286381
> View attachment 3286383
> View attachment 3286385




Wow - it holds a ton! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> My Neo cosmetic clutch



Wow! It fits so much! It is a really smart idea to use a small pouch for items, this way, the clutch maintains its structured look. So regretful that I missed out on this clutch in Opera.


----------



## SmokieDragon

mermaid.braid said:


> Wow, so much can fit! It looks like a great day clutch, perfect for what you use it for. Sigh, another item I don't see on LC's site anymore. Have you seen the new Néo pouches? The smaller size looks pencil case-like, the bigger size looks like a makeup bag, both of which I'm not as fond of. I miss the front zip clutch style ones.



Yes, I've seen the new pouches which is what made me realise that this one had been discontinued  I then made a mental note to check it out as I remembered seeing some in the boutiques in my home country. I actually think that this is a good sized clutch especially since the bigger LP one has also been discontinued. I imagined getting one in Khaki but that will never happen. I now have 2 which I bought 10 days ago - Black and Pebble. Wondering about getting a Navy too 




LuvAllBags said:


> Wow - it holds a ton! Thanks for sharing!



You're very welcome and thanks so much! 




frenziedhandbag said:


> Wow! It fits so much! It is a really  smart idea to use a small pouch for items, this way, the clutch  maintains its structured look. So regretful that I missed out on this  clutch in Opera.



Thanks so much!  I wanted to get this in Khaki but not meant to be. I have a Pebble and Black one and am thinking of getting a Navy too especially since I have Isetan vouchers and noticed that the display unit is MIF - so hope that the rest in stock are also MIF, hehe


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Hi! This is what i will be carrying today for the Gym, and what i usually carry. In the 1899 in Cedar, i was able to fit:
- a full size towel
- a hand towel
- a "little pink bag" - is not really a bag, is like a pouch is use to put my things on when i go to the shower (is nice because it has handles and it just hangs in there next to me in the shower) - i put there the 2 pouches: transparent and the pink long pouch 
- transparent pouch with toiletries
- pink pouch with toiletries (I don't always take this one)
- my sneakers
- my flip-flops (to use in the shower)
- ju-ju-be pouch - i use this to put the little things that otherwise will just "swim" in the bag
- 2 little pouches - one for dirty underwear, other for clean underwear
- gym clothes (i actually take regular clothes first (leggins, big shirt that doesn't take a lot of space) and when i leave the gym that's when i carry the gym clothes in the bag)

Hope this helps someone who's thinking about using a 1899 to the gym.
Thank you for letting me share


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Inside


----------



## Ann_Margaret

inside


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Not shure how to put more than one pic in a post, sorry...


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Ju-ju-be pouch


----------



## Ann_Margaret

Inside the ju-ju-be pouch...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Hope this helps someone who's thinking about using a 1899 to the gym.



WOW! The 1899 surely does pack a LOT. Love your beautiful Cedar. I have a tokidoki Jujube wristlet pouch too. It's very useful. And, those drawstring bags are so adorable! love the print.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

frenziedhandbag said:


> WOW! The 1899 surely does pack a LOT. Love your beautiful Cedar. I have a tokidoki Jujube wristlet pouch too. It's very useful. And, those drawstring bags are so adorable! love the print.



Thanks! I still don't know how everything fits in there. As i don't use much the 1899 in day-to-day i thought i'd give them some use as a gym bag. I love this colour so much, i also bought it in the slh, which is my favorite LP size.


----------



## pbnjam

Carrying my SoL MSH in Pearl


----------



## SmokieDragon

Ann_Margaret said:


> Inside the ju-ju-be pouch...



You are super organised!!! Everything is so neat!


----------



## tinkerella

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my SoL MSH in Pearl
> 
> View attachment 3290241




Beautiful color. And the hello kitty purse is sooo cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] where did you get it!


----------



## pbnjam

Ann_Margaret said:


> Not shure how to put more than one pic in a post, sorry...







Ann_Margaret said:


> inside




I like your shoe pouches. I should get something like that too. Very organized!


----------



## pbnjam

tinkerella said:


> Beautiful color. And the hello kitty purse is sooo cute [emoji7][emoji7][emoji7][emoji7] where did you get it!




Thank you tinkerella. I got the hello kitty purse from ebay. First saw it on IG, another dangerous place. Now it's housing my earbuds. Let me know if you need help searching for it.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

SmokieDragon said:


> You are super organised!!! Everything is so neat!





pbnjam said:


> I like your shoe pouches. I should get something like that too. Very organized!



Thank you! I bought those shoe pouches at Daiso in Macao, is a japanese store that has stores in Asia and i think the US too. The pouches are waterproof, which is great especially for the flip flops.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my SoL MSH in Pearl
> 
> View attachment 3290241



Beautiful "insides"... The LV organizer is very nice


----------



## pbnjam

Ann_Margaret said:


> Thank you! I bought those shoe pouches at Daiso in Macao, is a japanese store that has stores in Asia and i think the US too. The pouches are waterproof, which is great especially for the flip flops.







Ann_Margaret said:


> Beautiful "insides"... The LV organizer is very nice




Thank you! [emoji4]

I heard of Daiso on youtube when I see people showing their hauls. I think it is available in US too. I usually use grocery bags if I need to carry shoes. Yours is much cuter!


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> Carrying my SoL MSH in Pearl
> 
> View attachment 3290241



Ooh, nice insides and Pearl looks pretty & chic. The butterfly bag charm is beautiful; it looks so lifelike in your photo. Do I see the Evil Queen from Snow White? Very cute


----------



## pbnjam

mermaid.braid said:


> Ooh, nice insides and Pearl looks pretty & chic. The butterfly bag charm is beautiful; it looks so lifelike in your photo. Do I see the Evil Queen from Snow White? Very cute




Thank you Mermaid.braid. It does look a bit lifelike. It might be handpainted. I got that from etsy. Yes that is evil queen. Love those lil pop figures.


----------



## BocaBunny

MLH today.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

BocaBunny said:


> MLH today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295546



I like the beige in this size, even though my only beige is a backpack. The LV acessories go really well with the beige. This is also my favorite size to carry


----------



## pbnjam

BocaBunny said:


> MLH today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3295546




Love your accessories! Cute pouch with the British guards.


----------



## pbnjam

Med LP Cuir wimb


----------



## Ann_Margaret

pbnjam said:


> Med LP Cuir wimb
> 
> View attachment 3304016



Amazing bag and cute insides. I might be in love with this black cuir.


----------



## pbnjam

Ann_Margaret said:


> Amazing bag and cute insides. I might be in love with this black cuir.




Thank you! Do you have one? If not you should get one. It's a great versatile bag. Has a beautiful slouch, holds a lot without looking like it's a big bag.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

My short handle with Fendi accessories....


----------



## Ann_Margaret

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! Do you have one? If not you should get one. It's a great versatile bag. Has a beautiful slouch, holds a lot without looking like it's a big bag.



I don't! I don't have any cuir. I find i like to wear black bags a lot in the winter, and this would be my excuse to want a cuir. I definitely will end up buying a black cuir, probably in medium. The leather looks really beautiful in your picture


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My short handle with Fendi accessories....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305528




Your monogramming makes this bag so special! Very cute accessories!


----------



## LuvAllBags

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My short handle with Fendi accessories....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305528




Wow! Amazing set! Love it all!


----------



## Ann_Margaret

HandbagDiva354 said:


> My short handle with Fendi accessories....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3305528



The acessories complement the bag so well, beautifull set!


----------



## catsinthebag

Ann_Margaret said:


> I don't! I don't have any cuir. I find i like to wear black bags a lot in the winter, and this would be my excuse to want a cuir. I definitely will end up buying a black cuir, probably in medium. The leather looks really beautiful in your picture



I have the small black Cuir and can attest to the beauty of the leather -- it's silky smooth but still durable. The small Cuir also holds a lot, so if you can, try them on before you decide on size.


----------



## Ann_Margaret

catsinthebag said:


> I have the small black Cuir and can attest to the beauty of the leather -- it's silky smooth but still durable. The small Cuir also holds a lot, so if you can, try them on before you decide on size.



Yes, thanks for the advice, i am not 100% shure of the size to get... Have to try them at the store with all my stuff in it. It won't be a buy for right now though.


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> Your monogramming makes this bag so special! Very cute accessories!



Thank you!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

LuvAllBags said:


> Wow! Amazing set! Love it all!



Thanks!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

Ann_Margaret said:


> The acessories complement the bag so well, beautifull set!



 Thank you!


----------



## BocaBunny

For spring, pink SSH. Contents in no particular order: LV pochette & Cles, mini travel brush, pen holder, Tiffany sunnies/case, foldable shopping bag, purple Big Skinny Wallet, Joy Mangano readers, foldable fan (quilters are...), Cath Kidson mini coin purse (soldiers), trader joes mints, and organic candy. There's still room in this little wonder!


----------



## sunshinesash

Love my Longchamp Planetes for spring! So lightweight, but surprisingly holds so much. 

Currently carrying a Kate Spade pencil case, Prada cosmetic pouch, RayBan case, Vera Bradley coin pouch, and Vera Bradley keychain case [as a temporary sit-in for a wallet. Recently sold my MBMJ wallet because it was too heavy, so now I'm on the hunt for a replacement!]


----------



## pbnjam

What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:


----------



## hitt

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:
> 
> View attachment 3323062


Truly "What's in your bag" porn.


----------



## EGBDF

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:
> 
> View attachment 3323062



Love it all especially Totoro!


----------



## swdl

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:
> 
> View attachment 3323062


----------



## pbnjam

swdl said:


>





EGBDF said:


> Love it all especially Totoro!





hitt said:


> Truly "What's in your bag" porn.



Thank you ladies!  Just happened that I have a lot of red things.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ann_Margaret said:


> Have to try them at the store with all my stuff in it.



I agree with catsinthebag. I have a small cuir too and it does fits a lot. It will be great if you can try on the bag with all your things in it. I did that when shopping for a Neo and ended up with a medium as I wanted to fit in some of my winter gear too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

BocaBunny said:


> For spring, pink SSH. Contents in no particular order: LV pochette & Cles, mini travel brush, pen holder, Tiffany sunnies/case, foldable shopping bag, purple Big Skinny Wallet, Joy Mangano readers, foldable fan (quilters are...), Cath Kidson mini coin purse (soldiers), trader joes mints, and organic candy. There's still room in this little wonder!


That's quite a lot of stuff. Love the SSH. It's  a Pandora's  box. *edit bag [emoji51]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

sunshinesash said:


> Love my Longchamp Planetes for spring!Recently sold my MBMJ wallet because it was too heavy, so now I'm on the hunt for a replacement!]



Very nice Planetes! Good luck in getting your new wallet. Have you checked out the Cuir and Foulonne line of LC? The wallets are pretty light and compact.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:



ToToRo! My fav Jap cartoon character. 
I love how all the SLGs all match with the interior lining of the bucket bag. &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## frenziedhandbag

hitt said:


> Truly "What's in your bag" porn.


+1  [emoji1]


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> ToToRo! My fav Jap cartoon character.
> I love how all the SLGs all match with the interior lining of the bucket bag. [emoji106][emoji106][emoji106]




Thank you! It's nice when I can find all the right pieces to put together. It doesn't happen all the time. I'm a sucker for anything cute. [emoji16][emoji1]


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:
> 
> View attachment 3323062




Drool. 
Are you going to get anything from Kate Spade x Minnie Mouse?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Drool.
> Are you going to get anything from Kate Spade x Minnie Mouse?




No. I'm going to pass. The comic print is cute tho. I just ordered a Sephora x Minnie compact mirror. I really don't need another compact but also didn't want to miss out. O and I used my VIB discount on that.

Coach has a collaboration with Mickey coming out in June. Not sure what they will be offering yet but I'm interested in those. 

I'm at the point where I need to buy less and sell off/ give away those that I don't want. Sigh.  Did you get Kate Spade items?  Maybe a flat case will interest you?  [emoji6]


----------



## seton

pbnjam said:


> No. I'm going to pass. The comic print is cute tho. I just ordered a Sephora x Minnie compact mirror. I really don't need another compact but also didn't want to miss out. O and I used my VIB discount on that.
> 
> Coach has a collaboration with Mickey coming out in June. Not sure what they will be offering yet but I'm interested in those.
> 
> I'm at the point where I need to buy less and sell off/ give away those that I don't want. Sigh.  Did you get Kate Spade items?  Maybe a flat case will interest you?  [emoji6]




No, I didnt get any KS. The Bella looks like the same material as my comic strip KS pouch and that stains easily, yet the stains dont come out. Weird stuff.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Thank you! It's nice when I can find all the right pieces to put together. It doesn't happen all the time. I'm a sucker for anything cute. [emoji16][emoji1]


 
Finding matching pieces is a grand feat itself. Well done! I am falling in love with Gudetama lately. : )


----------



## Phiomega

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:
> 
> View attachment 3323062




This is just too cute! Now got an idea to color coordinate my pouches!


----------



## bernz84

Inside my medium (or is it small?) Le Pliage tote in garance, love this bag.


----------



## Selphy

Inside my neo small


----------



## mermaid.braid

pbnjam said:


> What's in my Longchamp 2.0 bucket bag:
> 
> View attachment 3323062



Color coordination on point  I just got this bag and I love it!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Finding matching pieces is a grand feat itself. Well done! I am falling in love with Gudetama lately. : )


I've never heard of Gudetama before. lol He looks like an egg yolk. Very cute. In college I was into Kogepan. I sympathetized with his burnt situation. 


Phiomega said:


> This is just too cute! Now got an idea to color coordinate my pouches!


Thank you. I've been inspired to color coordinate... 


mermaid.braid said:


> Color coordination on point  I just got this bag and I love it!


Thank you. And congrats! It's a very nice bag with beautiful smooth leather. I've been eyeing the Longchamp 2.0 backpack too.


----------



## sunshinesash

Headed to a hair appt soon!


----------



## seton

Khaki 2605


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> Khaki 2605




Hi Seton, what year is that khaki from? Love the color, hope the fall khaki I heard is going to be on the nylon looks like yours. Would you mind doing a full shot? Thanks!


----------



## seton

Hoya94 said:


> Hi Seton, what year is that khaki from? Love the color, hope the fall khaki I heard is going to be on the nylon looks like yours. Would you mind doing a full shot? Thanks!



I posted pics in the comparison thread. Lmk if you can't find it.


----------



## Kylie24

sunshinesash said:


> Love my Longchamp Planetes for spring! So lightweight, but surprisingly holds so much.
> 
> Currently carrying a Kate Spade pencil case, Prada cosmetic pouch, RayBan case, Vera Bradley coin pouch, and Vera Bradley keychain case [as a temporary sit-in for a wallet. Recently sold my MBMJ wallet because it was too heavy, so now I'm on the hunt for a replacement!]




I'm in love with your longchamp.  Where/when did you get it?


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Khaki 2605


Your OK pieces go really well together. The colors for the target ones didn't work for me but you made it work.


----------



## seton

sunshinesash said:


> Headed to a hair appt soon!



Your bag is awesome. That bk is on my reading pile. I am currently reading a debut novel that is getting some buzz but I am not feelin it.





pbnjam said:


> Your OK pieces go really well together. The colors for the target ones didn't work for me but you made it work.



I love khaki, trying not to buy the khaki neo since I have so many stuff. Hopefully Target will do a new OK collex soon that will be more your colors. Generally, the first collex was the most popular and the most desired.


----------



## sunshinesash

Kylie24 said:


> I'm in love with your longchamp.  Where/when did you get it?


Aw, you are too kind. I'm also in love with it, although it does get dirty easily so that's a bit of a downside. Nothing a babywipe can't clean, though 
I actually ordered this preloved off of ebay about a year ago, and all I know beyond the inside tag is that it's a beige planetes. 


seton said:


> Your bag is awesome. That bk is on my reading pile. I am currently reading a debut novel that is getting some buzz but I am not feelin it.


Thanks so much! I love this bag, too, and it's a total workhorse! Carries groceries, shopping bags, and even bottles of wine on occasion 

I def recommend the book...it pulls on your heartstrings, and one of the characters reminds me of a man I used to love, so it is a really interesting read and well-written! Not a 10/10 ultimate fav, but definitely an enjoyable afternoon read.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Khaki 2605



Wow! Great colour coordination! BTW, what's hanging on the zipper pull of your 2605? I see a wristlet strap...


----------



## seton

sunshinesash said:


> Aw, you are too kind. I
> 
> I def recommend the book...it pulls on your heartstrings, and one of the characters reminds me of a man I used to love, so it is a really interesting read and well-written! Not a 10/10 ultimate fav, but definitely an enjoyable afternoon read.



Yes, it's suppose to gut you. I have to be in a special mood to read those which is why I havent read it yet.




SmokieDragon said:


> Wow! Great colour coordination! BTW, what's hanging on the zipper pull of your 2605? I see a wristlet strap...



It IS a wristlet strap that belongs to the large pouch/clutch I arrowed here. All the Orla Kiely pouches have D-rings also so I can also use those as wristlets. Fun!


----------



## sunshinesash

seton said:


> Yes, it's suppose to gut you. I have to be in a special mood to read those which is why I havent read it yet.
> 
> 
> It IS a wristlet strap that belongs to the large pouch/clutch I arrowed here. All the Orla Kiely pouches have D-rings also so I can also use those as wristlets. Fun!


Love your gucci wallet...that shade of green is beautiful! 

The book itself definitely makes you think and ask yourself what you would do if you found yourself in the characters' differing positions. I understand about needing to be the mood to take on an emotionally taxing book, because they can really take it out of ya!


----------



## Hoya94

seton said:


> I posted pics in the comparison thread. Lmk if you can't find it.




Thank you! I found it!  [emoji6]


----------



## katlovespie

Love your Lesportsac makeup bag!!!


----------



## OrganizedHome

Longchamp Mini Tote

- La Regale Cosmetic Bag
- Double Zip Coach Wristlet
- Sharif Dog Coin Purse
- Car Keys


----------



## frenziedhandbag

OrganizedHome said:


> Longchamp Mini Tote
> 
> - La Regale Cosmetic Bag
> - Double Zip Coach Wristlet
> - Sharif Dog Coin Purse
> - Car Keys
> View attachment 3356493


That coin purse is beyond adorable!


----------



## OrganizedHome

frenziedhandbag said:


> That coin purse is beyond adorable!



Thank You.


----------



## pbnjam

OrganizedHome said:


> Longchamp Mini Tote
> 
> - La Regale Cosmetic Bag
> - Double Zip Coach Wristlet
> - Sharif Dog Coin Purse
> - Car Keys
> View attachment 3356493




Cute coin purse and pretty cosmetic bag! Thanks for sharing your wimb.


----------



## alichelsealyn

Not the best picture, but this is how I packed my Le Pliage as my carry-on to Hawaii:

Back to front: 
iPad Mini, Book, Louis Vuitton Pochette NM (best thing ever! I put all of my plane essentials like birth control, pads/tampons, headphones, etc. it fits a ton!), bulky passport holder, little clear cosmetic bag with touch-up makeup and hand sanitizer, fluffy pink shea butter socks, light scarf, DSLR camera, and my Kate Spade wallet. 

All of this with room to spare, I love this bag!


----------



## sunshinesash

alichelsealyn said:


> Not the best picture, but this is how I packed my Le Pliage as my carry-on to Hawaii:
> 
> Back to front:
> iPad Mini, Book, Louis Vuitton Pochette NM (best thing ever! I put all of my plane essentials like birth control, pads/tampons, headphones, etc. it fits a ton!), bulky passport holder, little clear cosmetic bag with touch-up makeup and hand sanitizer, fluffy pink shea butter socks, light scarf, DSLR camera, and my Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> All of this with room to spare, I love this bag!


The sheep scarf  

Longchamps are the BEST for travel! Used mine as my carry-on on my last flight and the space + the sheer lightness were a God send for those several hours spent traveling.


----------



## alichelsealyn

sunshinesash said:


> The sheep scarf
> 
> Longchamps are the BEST for travel! Used mine as my carry-on on my last flight and the space + the sheer lightness were a God send for those several hours spent traveling.



I love that scarf, it was handmade locally where I live and the sheep are too cute.

Oh I know, they make the perfect travel bag. I got mine in Amsterdam, it was significantly cheaper there and I plan to get another one next time I go to Europe.


----------



## seton

alichelsealyn said:


> Not the best picture, but this is how I packed my Le Pliage as my carry-on to Hawaii:
> 
> Back to front:
> iPad Mini, Book, Louis Vuitton Pochette NM (best thing ever! I put all of my plane essentials like birth control, pads/tampons, headphones, etc. it fits a ton!), bulky passport holder, little clear cosmetic bag with touch-up makeup and hand sanitizer, fluffy pink shea butter socks, light scarf, DSLR camera, and my Kate Spade wallet.
> 
> All of this with room to spare, I love this bag!




That sheep scarf is too cute. My LP was overstuffed when I took mine to Hawaii. Dont know how u do it.


Carrying my 2524 clutch. I had other stuff in there but only showing the LC.


----------



## alichelsealyn

seton said:


> That sheep scarf is too cute. My LP was overstuffed when I took mine to Hawaii. Dont know how u do it.
> 
> 
> Carrying my 2524 clutch. I had other stuff in there but only showing the LC.



Thank you! 
I used some pouches to keep my things organized and found that helped a lot, and also looked up a bunch of packing lists on pinterest to get ideas of what I actually needed with me.


----------



## Pamela EofA

seton said:


> That sheep scarf is too cute. My LP was overstuffed when I took mine to Hawaii. Dont know how u do it.
> 
> 
> Carrying my 2524 clutch. I had other stuff in there but only showing the LC.


Seton, due to your photo above, I'm now obsessed with the 2524 clutch thankyouverymuch!  Can't say I'd ever paid attention to that model before. So it looks like it's only available in the Splash line currently. I may wait to see if it goes on sale, not crazy about that print but on sale I'd bite.

How do you find it in terms of interior space? I only ever use medium and large Le Pliage, as I haul a lot of stuff. But for a cute bag for short outings, I think I could make do!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> That sheep scarf is too cute. My LP was overstuffed when I took mine to Hawaii. Dont know how u do it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carrying my 2524 clutch. I had other stuff in there but only showing the LC.




Seton! I feel like I have seen this same clutch recently at Bloomingdales 59th on a Thursday morningish. It didn't click to me at the moment but I was admiring it from a few steps away. But I could be wrong...


----------



## seton

Pamela EofA said:


> Seton, due to your photo above, I'm now obsessed with the 2524 clutch thankyouverymuch!  Can't say I'd ever paid attention to that model before. So it looks like it's only available in the Splash line currently. I may wait to see if it goes on sale, not crazy about that print but on sale I'd bite.
> 
> How do you find it in terms of interior space? I only ever use medium and large Le Pliage, as I haul a lot of stuff. But for a cute bag for short outings, I think I could make do!



Besides the travel wallet and passport, I had a Kindle, 9 inch flat pouch, pens, papers, phone, and a tapemeasure in there with a little room to fit more small objects. It certainly holds more than most clutches but less than a 1621 mini I think because the 1621 is much deeper.





pbnjam said:


> Seton! I feel like I have seen this same clutch recently at Bloomingdales 59th on a Thursday morningish. It didn't click to me at the moment but I was admiring it from a few steps away. But I could be wrong...




That's probably me! I was picking up something (sadly not LC) and then headed to Soho.


----------



## SofiaC




----------



## bakeacookie

SofiaC said:


> View attachment 3368068




I love how everything is coordinated! And cats!


----------



## EGBDF

SofiaC said:


> View attachment 3368068



Adorable!


----------



## HesitantShopper

SofiaC said:


> View attachment 3368068



Just love the cats!


----------



## Hobbsy

SofiaC said:


> View attachment 3368068


I love your cat slgs! May I ask where you got them?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

alichelsealyn said:


> All of this with room to spare, I love this bag!



That sheep scarf is so adorable. I love bringing LC along for trips. Honestly, I feel quite incomplete without an LP when travelling.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Carrying my 2524 clutch. I had other stuff in there but only showing the LC.



Camo print, my fav green print. I like how all the greens come together in your ensemble.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SofiaC said:


> °



The cats! Adorable!


----------



## happyflower1

I usually don't carry this much ...[emoji15]&#9996;&#65039;


----------



## honeybunny07

frenziedhandbag said:


> That sheep scarf is so adorable. I love bringing LC along for trips. Honestly, I feel quite incomplete without an LP when travelling.


Exactly how i feel too [emoji28]


----------



## honeybunny07

Nowadays I switch what i carry, depends on where I'm going. And since I tend to have a lot of small stuff, i put them in a just-for-fun shower bag
[emoji4] 




And this is what's inside the shower bag [emoji4]


----------



## just1morelv

After years of having junk just flying around in my bags, I finally organized things in their own little pouch, which is quite boring from this picture, but it keeps me sane and makes it so much easier to switch bags


----------



## frenziedhandbag

just1morelv said:


> organized things in their own little pouch, which is quite boring from this picture



Nothing boring. Everything is neat and tidy. [emoji106]


----------



## Stansy

honeybunny07 said:


> Nowadays I switch what i carry, depends on where I'm going. And since I tend to have a lot of small stuff, i put them in a just-for-fun shower bag
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410106
> 
> 
> And this is what's inside the shower bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410107


Ohhhh, I love that small Orangina coin purse!!


----------



## seton

what i used on my trip:
Nutmeg 2605
Sultan wallet


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> what i used on my trip:
> Nutmeg 2605
> Sultan wallet



Your Au Sultan wallet looks great! Makes me miss mine. I've put it away to use my Compact Blue Cuir Wallet. If only I'd had the wisdom to get the compact version from the start haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Your Au Sultan wallet looks great! Makes me miss mine. I've put it away to use my Compact Blue Cuir Wallet. If only I'd had the wisdom to get the compact version from the start haha


I'm so glad the compact wallet is working great for you.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm so glad the compact wallet is working great for you.



I just love the compact wallet's dimensions! I have to admit too that I am lucky to have gotten one with 6 card slots cos now they have reduced the card slots to 3


----------



## Ann_Margaret

seton said:


> View attachment 3432867
> 
> 
> 
> what i used on my trip:
> Nutmeg 2605
> Sultan wallet


I love that Nutmeg 2605!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I just love the compact wallet's dimensions! I have to admit too that I am lucky to have gotten one with 6 card slots cos now they have reduced the card slots to 3


I didn't know there was a version with six card slots. That sounds very practical. My Quadri compact wallet wristlet is the version with 3 card slots and I use a Foulounne card holder within. The space though, is very generous for me as an everyday wallet. If it is slightly shorter in height, it would had been perfect for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I didn't know there was a version with six card slots. That sounds very practical. My Quadri compact wallet wristlet is the version with 3 card slots and I use a Foulounne card holder within. The space though, is very generous for me as an everyday wallet. If it is slightly shorter in height, it would had been perfect for me.



Yes, 6 card slots is very practical. I put 2 cards in each card slot, so it can hold 12 cards in the slots hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Yes, 6 card slots is very practical. I put 2 cards in each card slot, so it can hold 12 cards in the slots hehe


 I usually don't double up but that's a great idea!


----------



## LVlover13

honeybunny07 said:


> Nowadays I switch what i carry, depends on where I'm going. And since I tend to have a lot of small stuff, i put them in a just-for-fun shower bag
> [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410106
> 
> 
> And this is what's inside the shower bag [emoji4]
> 
> View attachment 3410107



What color is this? So vibrant! [emoji7]


----------



## honeybunny07

Stansy said:


> Ohhhh, I love that small Orangina coin purse!!



Thanks, got it when i was waitressing at some sport event [emoji4] 


LVlover13 said:


> What color is this? So vibrant! [emoji7]


I know, right, ssh lemon. Makes you smile just lookin at it [emoji4]


----------



## ouikm

seton said:


> Khaki 2605


Nice


----------



## Claraloo

I'm in a camel mood today
Small cuir. Very cute


----------



## Ludmilla

Claraloo said:


> I'm in a camel mood today
> Small cuir. Very cute



Lovely. [emoji4]


----------



## hitt

Claraloo said:


> I'm in a camel mood today
> Small cuir. Very cute


Gorgeous. #BagGoals


----------



## HappyGeekChic

Beautiful


----------



## sunshinesash

Claraloo said:


> I'm in a camel mood today
> Small cuir. Very cute


That color is TDF!


----------



## bakeacookie

Inside my small Neo


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Inside my small Neo



So neat! [emoji106]


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> So neat! [emoji106]



Thanks!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Inside my small Neo



Taking a cue from you and skipping the bag organiser. 

Travel edition (small Neo):


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Taking a cue from you and skipping the bag organiser.
> 
> Travel edition (small Neo):
> View attachment 3519734
> View attachment 3519735



We are twins on the LeSport Sac travel pouch - mine is multi-coloured with stripes  Did yours come in a pack of 3 too?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> We are twins on the LeSport Sac travel pouch - mine is multi-coloured with stripes  Did yours come in a pack of 3 too?


Yay! Twinsies again! Yup, comes in a pack of three. The biggest pouch went into the luggage, filled with snacks for on-the-go.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Taking a cue from you and skipping the bag organiser.
> 
> Travel edition (small Neo):
> View attachment 3519734
> View attachment 3519735



Omg your pouches are adorable!!!

Which organizer do you use?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Omg your pouches are adorable!!!
> 
> Which organizer do you use?


Thank you! My DH thinks I am too old for Gudetama (Lazy Egg). Lol! I just find this Sanrio character hilarious. Maybe I am just envious of him being constantly lazy whereas I am always busy. [emoji16] 

I use Samorga (sized for MLH) and I must say it is my favourite and definitely a keeper. It fits into this small Neo too. 

Here is the link to my thoughts about it.
http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/904415/

I do think it is a worthy investment. I had been using it daily ever since I got it, in all my bags and cannot find any fault for it. Most important factor is that it is very lightweight and the pockets do not collapse inwards.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thank you! My DH thinks I am too old for Gudetama (Lazy Egg). Lol! I just find this Sanrio character hilarious. Maybe I am just envious of him being constantly lazy whereas I am always busy. [emoji16]
> 
> I use Samorga (sized for MLH) and I must say it is my favourite and definitely a keeper. It fits into this small Neo too.
> 
> Here is the link to my thoughts about it.
> http://forum.purseblog.com/index.php?threads/904415/
> 
> I do think it is a worthy investment. I had been using it daily ever since I got it, in all my bags and cannot find any fault for it. Most important factor is that it is very lightweight and the pockets do not collapse inwards.



Never too old for Sanrio!!

Gudetama is one of my favorites! I like seeing the short videos on Instagram haha. 

I've heard lots of good things about Samorga, tempted to see if they have one to fit my other bags. The lovely thing about Longchamp is that it could be organized with pouches easily due to the wide base, or with an organizer. 

My narrow base bags have trouble fitting in the pouches I would need so I'll look into an organizer. [emoji4] thanks!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay! Twinsies again! Yup, comes in a pack of three. The biggest pouch went into the luggage, filled with snacks for on-the-go.



I use the biggest one for documents - sometimes I will use it to slip a few documents to bring home for reading and carry it either standalone or inside my LC if I'm using a bigger LC that day. I used to use the smaller one daily but it got replaced by my flat Foulonne pouch. Due to its lightness, I will use it again when travelling and give the Foulonne a rest during trips haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> Gudetama is one of my favorites! I like seeing the short videos on Instagram haha.
> 
> I've heard lots of good things about Samorga, tempted to see if they have one to fit my other bags. The lovely thing about Longchamp is that it could be organized with pouches easily due to the wide base, or with an organizer.
> 
> My narrow base bags have trouble fitting in the pouches I would need so I'll look into an organizer.



There are Gudetama videos? Oops, clearly I am going to be struck off his fan club. Lol! 

Yup, I agree with you in terms of the wide base. Thankfully my other bags are of wide base so basically this organiser literally just transfers. Made life so easy for me that I gave away all my other organisers meant for LC. Another useful and of extreme good quality organiser was one that I purchased in Japan nearly ten years ago. Though it is soft and only stands when it is fully filled, its narrow base works perfectly for well, narrow depth bags. I use it occasionally when I still want some order within the bag but need space for other things.

I hope you find what you want from Samorga. The site had so many varying dimensions that got me a bit stumped when I tried to order one that I can use for all bags and not just LC.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I use the biggest one for documents. I used to use the smaller one daily but it got replaced by my flat Foulonne pouch. Due to its lightness, I will use it again when travelling and give the Foulonne a rest during trips haha



I like how you use the biggest for documents. Lesportsac pouches are one of my favorites. It seems to expand really well and holds tons (the top zippers), less so for the front zippers. Worry free too, due to the waterproof nature of the fabric. With the bag organiser, I tend to use less pouches but I kept this trio as I found it particularly useful for travelling.


----------



## bakeacookie

frenziedhandbag said:


> There are Gudetama videos? Oops, clearly I am going to be struck off his fan club. Lol!
> 
> Yup, I agree with you in terms of the wide base. Thankfully my other bags are of wide base so basically this organiser literally just transfers. Made life so easy for me that I gave away all my other organisers meant for LC. Another useful and of extreme good quality organiser was one that I purchased in Japan nearly ten years ago. Though it is soft and only stands when it is fully filled, its narrow base works perfectly for well, narrow depth bags. I use it occasionally when I still want some order within the bag but need space for other things.
> 
> I hope you find what you want from Samorga. The site had so many varying dimensions that got me a bit stumped when I tried to order one that I can use for all bags and not just LC.



It's stuff like these on Instagram. 

https://instagram.com/p/BLziIb4gBFn/

And I did look at Samorga. The options are endless and it's amazing! Definitely will get one for my Herbag, though plopping it from LC to LC is also tempting.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bakeacookie said:


> It's stuff like these on Instagram.
> 
> The options are endless and it's amazing! Definitely will get one for my Herbag, though plopping it from LC to LC is also tempting.



So cute! I followed straight away. [emoji16] 

Order two? One for Herbag and one for LC. Since it is customisable, you can really tailor it to your suit needs.


----------



## SofiaC

Hobbsy said:


> I love your cat slgs! May I ask where you got them?


Thank you Hobbsy [emoji257] . 
Cats wallet fm Japan n d other two came in a set fm a friend in Kuala Lumpur. [emoji192]


----------



## SofiaC

bakeacookie said:


> I love how everything is coordinated! And cats!


Thank you [emoji257]


----------



## SofiaC

EGBDF said:


> Adorable!


Thank you [emoji4]


----------



## SofiaC

HesitantShopper said:


> Just love the cats!


Thank you [emoji192]


----------



## SofiaC

frenziedhandbag said:


> The cats! Adorable!


Thank you, I think so, too. [emoji4]


----------



## SofiaC

Mango purse, Neo pouches n my trusty umbrella


----------



## bakeacookie

Chanel pouch
LV card case and ZCP
Water bottle
Packable hoodie
Book
Snacks

In my Eiffel tower LP


----------



## jeep317

bakeacookie said:


> View attachment 3537013
> 
> Chanel pouch
> LV card case and ZCP
> Water bottle
> Packable hoodie
> Book
> Snacks
> 
> In my Eiffel tower LP



Tervis twins!


----------



## elinda

Inside my Longchamp 2.0 leather bucket: LV cosmetic pouch and mini pochette, CL wallet, baby and hand wipes, hair comb, nail file, pen, mints. All fit in very nicely! And three pockets are perfect for keys and phone!


----------



## pbnjam

elinda said:


> Inside my Longchamp 2.0 leather bucket: LV cosmetic pouch and mini pochette, CL wallet, baby and hand wipes, hair comb, nail file, pen, mints. All fit in very nicely! And three pockets are perfect for keys and phone!
> View attachment 3567711
> View attachment 3567710


I have an older version of this bag. I love it too.   Cute SLGs btw!


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> Inside my Longchamp 2.0 leather bucket: LV cosmetic pouch and mini pochette, CL wallet, baby and hand wipes, hair comb, nail file, pen, mints. All fit in very nicely! And three pockets are perfect for keys and phone!
> View attachment 3567711
> View attachment 3567710



We are bag twins! I can also fit a cardigan inside mine haha


----------



## bellebellebelle19

In case anyone ever wonders what fits inside a Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody, here's how I pack mine for a normal day, plus my iPhone 6 in a Kate Spade case. If the bag is not full, I can fit the phone with case in the front pocket, but when the bag is stuffed I have to put it inside. The bag can fit more, but these items all fit in quite comfortably and the bag is not really heavy! I love this bag so much and would recommend it. There's a tiny bit of wear on one corner, but I plan on buying leather conditioner soon and seeing if that helps!


----------



## SmokieDragon

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In case anyone ever wonders what fits inside a Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody, here's how I pack mine for a normal day, plus my iPhone 6 in a Kate Spade case. If the bag is not full, I can fit the phone with case in the front pocket, but when the bag is stuffed I have to put it inside. The bag can fit more, but these items all fit in quite comfortably and the bag is not really heavy! I love this bag so much and would recommend it. There's a tiny bit of wear on one corner, but I plan on buying leather conditioner soon and seeing if that helps!



Love how compact everything is!  I have this in Black and it's a nice little vacation bag for me


----------



## frenziedhandbag

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In case anyone ever wonders what fits inside a Le Pliage



Nobody would had thought this little beauty can fit so much. Mine is in black and it is one of my favourites too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Welcoming the year of the Rooster with the Neo Fantasie Pouch. This is the larger size. Perfect as a toiletries bag, bag organiser for odds/ends and for housing red packets for the lunar new year.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Welcoming the year of the Rooster with the Neo Fantasie Pouch. This is the larger size. Perfect as a toiletries bag, bag organiser for odds/ends and for housing red packets for the lunar new year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3587756



Nice! I'm using my Birdcage pouch for the red packets haha


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Nice! I'm using my Birdcage pouch for the red packets haha


I tried using my LP cosmetic case but it wouldn't fit all. I credit my many nieces and nephews for Neo Fantasie's debut outing.


----------



## Phiomega

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In case anyone ever wonders what fits inside a Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody, here's how I pack mine for a normal day, plus my iPhone 6 in a Kate Spade case. If the bag is not full, I can fit the phone with case in the front pocket, but when the bag is stuffed I have to put it inside. The bag can fit more, but these items all fit in quite comfortably and the bag is not really heavy!



I have been eyeing this lately... saw it a couple of times in LC shop and like how it is compact but can fit a lot, as you prove it... thanks for sharing!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I have been eyeing this lately... saw it a couple of times in LC shop and like how it is compact but can fit a lot, as you prove it... thanks for sharing!


I highly second this mini cuir. It really fits a lot. I can house 3 passports, small pouch for cash and card case. If you need to use it as a bag in bag, shorten the strap within by tying a knot and viola, clutch/organiser appropriate.


----------



## pbnjam

What fits in my Roseau Sakura Coin Purse? A lot!

First: the lining - a very pretty light blue



Here it is compared to the mini-pochette:







What fits inside: This is probably the max amt of things I would put in. I have a stack of 16 card of various thickness.


----------



## vickyjp

Another Le Pliage Cuir crossbody post - love this little bag, fits all my scaled down essentials!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

On the train so it would not be to convenient (or wise) to pull everything out for display. In any event, my Le Foulanne is pretty full, with room to spare.  I never imagined a leather tote could be so lightweight. I will add another photo later of all the goodies.  Have a great day everyone


----------



## SmokieDragon

FrenchBulldog said:


> On the train so it would not be to convenient (or wise) to pull everything out for display. In any event, my Le Foulanne is pretty full, with room to spare.  I never imagined a leather tote could be so lightweight. I will add another photo later of all the goodies.  Have a great day everyone



Love your pouches! Have a great day too!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

Taddah!  As promised a photo of all the goodies I harbor within my Longchamp Le Pliage Le Foulanne Tote.  What a wonderful every day bag she is turning out to be.  
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Needless to say, I love her!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FrenchBulldog said:


> What a wonderful every day bag she is turning out to be. Needless to say, I love her!



True to LC, this tote fits so much! Like you, I also carry a water bottle and umbrella at all times. Plus the essentials. I can feel your strong love for her!


----------



## seton

Lilac 
1899
Bilberry 2547


----------



## seton




----------



## SmokieDragon

Wonderful colour coordination! Lilac looks like Fig of AW15


----------



## seton

SmokieDragon said:


> Wonderful colour coordination! Lilac looks like Fig of AW15


Yes I did a comparison of the two in the comparison thread


----------



## kandice53

Jenec said:


> Oh, Thanks for clearing that up!


very neat and organised


----------



## eyes0nme19

Bottega Veneta wallet
Coach card holder
Coach coin purse
Kate spade passport holder 
Mini ipad in Kate spade 
❤❤❤


----------



## SmokieDragon

eyes0nme19 said:


> Bottega Veneta wallet
> Coach card holder
> Coach coin purse
> Kate spade passport holder
> Mini ipad in Kate spade
> ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3623748



Love all the pretty colours of the SLGs!


----------



## eyes0nme19

SmokieDragon said:


> Love all the pretty colours of the SLGs!


Thank you! I'm a sucker for bright colors


----------



## EGBDF

eyes0nme19 said:


> Bottega Veneta wallet
> Coach card holder
> Coach coin purse
> Kate spade passport holder
> Mini ipad in Kate spade
> ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3623748


Wow, I love all of these!


----------



## FancyPants77

eyes0nme19 said:


> Bottega Veneta wallet
> Coach card holder
> Coach coin purse
> Kate spade passport holder
> Mini ipad in Kate spade
> [emoji173][emoji173][emoji173]
> 
> View attachment 3623748



Wow, what beautiful colors!! I love all of it


----------



## Ghettoe

All black


----------



## FrenchBulldog

eyes0nme19 said:


> Bottega Veneta wallet
> Coach card holder
> Coach coin purse
> Kate spade passport holder
> Mini ipad in Kate spade
> ❤❤❤
> 
> View attachment 3623748


Luv, luv, luv, your color choices.  Also refreshing to see something other than a LV wallet, which I am totally guilty of owning.  Yikes!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> What fits in my Roseau Sakura Coin Purse? A lot!
> 
> First: the lining - a very pretty light blue
> View attachment 3604969
> 
> 
> Here it is compared to the mini-pochette:
> View attachment 3604970
> 
> View attachment 3604971
> 
> View attachment 3604973
> 
> 
> What fits inside: This is probably the max amt of things I would put in. I have a stack of 16 card of various thickness.
> View attachment 3604974
> 
> View attachment 3604975



I just ordered this a few days ago. I tried to search and see if someone had photos on tPF. So cute[emoji177] (I ordered the pink)


----------



## pbnjam

HandbagDiva354 said:


> I just ordered this a few days ago. I tried to search and see if someone had photos on tPF. So cute[emoji177] (I ordered the pink)


O great! It is a cute lil pouch. Congrats!


----------



## HandbagDiva354

pbnjam said:


> O great! It is a cute lil pouch. Congrats!



Is it canvas? I thought it would be leather.


----------



## eyes0nme19

FrenchBulldog said:


> Luv, luv, luv, your color choices.  Also refreshing to see something other than a LV wallet, which I am totally guilty of owning.  Yikes!


Thanks! It's nice to use a wallet that's not LV sometimes haha


----------



## gloomfairy

Finally got my bag organizer so I'm ready to show off the Neo tote I got while we were on vacation.

Just as a note, I will probably replace that pouf... it's too big for me, so I think I'm going to order a smaller black one instead.  But I'm loving how everything fits, is no longer a giant tangle of stuff, and there's a TON of room for more.  Phone not pictured  Neither is the water bottle I'd grab if I were heading out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

gloomfairy said:


> But I'm loving how everything fits, is no longer a giant tangle of stuff, and there's a TON of room for more.



We are Sarmoga twins. Mine is in grey too. Agree about the extra space. Makes the bag so easy to use.


----------



## gloomfairy

frenziedhandbag said:


> We are Sarmoga twins. Mine is in grey too. Agree about the extra space. Makes the bag so easy to use.



Mine's an Original Club actually   I debated going brighter, but decided to stick with my black/gray/silver (and a little pop of orange) favorite color scheme.


----------



## jeep317

gloomfairy said:


> Mine's an Original Club actually   I debated going brighter, but decided to stick with my black/gray/silver (and a little pop of orange) favorite color scheme.


Can you post a link to where you purchased from? And what size tote that's in? I never use my large 1899 because it drives me insane, even with pouches. I was looking at the Samorga but geez they're pricey & shipping takes forever!
Thanks!


----------



## gloomfairy

jeep317 said:


> Can you post a link to where you purchased from? And what size tote that's in? I never use my large 1899 because it drives me insane, even with pouches. I was looking at the Samorga but geez they're pricey & shipping takes forever!
> Thanks!



I got it from Etsy here:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/251435460/bag-purse-organizer-for-longchamp-totes

Mine is "Le Pliage Neo tote" style (that's the bag I have) but they have other styles as well.  They are quite a bit cheaper than Samorga, but still $40, plus $9 shipping to US, and the shipping took a while...  I ordered on Feb. 9th, finally had a tracking number on Feb. 22nd, but then it sat in what I think was the Turkish customs where it would only say that UPS label had been created and the seller said it was waiting to be cleared.  Then on March 1st it finally started moving and got to me on March 8th after a couple of days' delay inside the US.  I'm happy with it now that I've got it, but it was kind of weird that it didn't ship DHL as the listing stated, not sure if that was part of the delay.  The other weird thing about ordering from them is that apparently PayPal doesn't operate in Turkey anymore, so the only way you could pay for it was through a third-party site (see more at the bottom of the listing about that), and while that's not the seller's fault, it's a little disconcerting to be trusting a site I'd never heard of with my credit card info (I used a debit card for an account I never keep money in unless I'm about to pay someone, so I feel relatively secure).  I may research Samorga more for next time, there were too many little snags with this (payment not being able to be processed through PayPal or Etsy being the biggest one for me, I think).

Sorry for the long ramble, but I hope the info helps!


----------



## Kmora

gloomfairy said:


> I got it from Etsy here:
> 
> https://www.etsy.com/listing/251435460/bag-purse-organizer-for-longchamp-totes
> 
> Mine is "Le Pliage Neo tote" style (that's the bag I have) but they have other styles as well.  They are quite a bit cheaper than Samorga, but still $40, plus $9 shipping to US, and the shipping took a while...  I ordered on Feb. 9th, finally had a tracking number on Feb. 22nd, but then it sat in what I think was the Turkish customs where it would only say that UPS label had been created and the seller said it was waiting to be cleared.  Then on March 1st it finally started moving and got to me on March 8th after a couple of days' delay inside the US.  I'm happy with it now that I've got it, but it was kind of weird that it didn't ship DHL as the listing stated, not sure if that was part of the delay.  The other weird thing about ordering from them is that apparently PayPal doesn't operate in Turkey anymore, so the only way you could pay for it was through a third-party site (see more at the bottom of the listing about that), and while that's not the seller's fault, it's a little disconcerting to be trusting a site I'd never heard of with my credit card info (I used a debit card for an account I never keep money in unless I'm about to pay someone, so I feel relatively secure).  I may research Samorga more for next time, there were too many little snags with this (payment not being able to be processed through PayPal or Etsy being the biggest one for me, I think).
> 
> Sorry for the long ramble, but I hope the info helps!



Thank you for telling this! The information about the payment method might be a deal breaker for me I think....was going to order a organizer from them but really don't want any problems with my Mastercard after....


----------



## gloomfairy

Kmora said:


> Thank you for telling this! The information about the payment method might be a deal breaker for me I think....was going to order a organizer from them but really don't want any problems with my Mastercard after....



I almost felt bad mentioning it, because it's not the seller's fault... but I researched it a bit on the Etsy forums and a couple of people thought their card had been compromised, and others said that getting their money back was a problem in case of an issue (though I don't think I would expect it with Original Club since I think they've been around a while and seem pretty reliable).  This is the thread I read:

https://www.etsy.com/teams/7722/discussions/discuss/17818516/

So make your own decision.  I was weary though, and I'm still checking that card to see if there were any transactions after I paid for the organizer.


----------



## Amazona

Travel day straight from work, so took the easy way out and went for Neo. Here is Ms. Ruby basking in the sunlight and her contents on display:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Travel day straight from work, so took the easy way out and went for Neo.



Ms Ruby looks glorious! Very neat organisation there. [emoji106]


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Planetes


----------



## seton

Candy 1899
Bilberry 
Malabar 3700
Fou wallet


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> Ms Ruby looks glorious! Very neat organisation there. [emoji106]


Thank you!  I need to have my bags perfectly organized, otherwise my ADD will kick in and I lose my nerve rummaging through all the stuff. Pouches are a godsend.


seton said:


> Candy 1899
> Bilberry
> Malabar 3700
> Fou wallet
> View attachment 3637671


Wallet twins! Gorgeous color bag, too.  Do I see right or are those cosmetic cases a different size than the older ones?


----------



## Amazona

eehlers said:


> Inside my Planetes
> View attachment 3637583
> 
> View attachment 3637584


OMG I love that wallet! Usually neither patent or saffiano appeal to me, but this combo along with the shape is just TDF.


----------



## seton

Amazona said:


> Wallet twins! Gorgeous color bag, too.  Do I see right or are those cosmetic cases a different size than the older ones?



My wallet is the 6 x 4 wallet that is currently on bloomies and LC. The bilberry is the large 2547 model that is discontinued. The malabar is the current 3700 size they are offering these days.


----------



## Esquared72

Amazona said:


> OMG I love that wallet! Usually neither patent or saffiano appeal to me, but this combo along with the shape is just TDF.



Thanks! I'm usually not a patent girl either, but this is more on the subtle sheen side with the grainy leather. This wallet wears like iron and I love the organization.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Pouches are a godsend.



I simply enjoy pouches but in reality find it easier to use a purse organiser as I just reach and grab. My pouches only see the light of day during vacation.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Candy 1899
> Bilberry
> Malabar 3700
> Fou wallet
> View attachment 3637671



Looking great and colour coordinated!


----------



## SmokieDragon

Amazona said:


> Thank you!  I need to have my bags perfectly organized, otherwise my ADD will kick in and I lose my nerve rummaging through all the stuff. Pouches are a godsend.



I love using pouches too!


----------



## Amazona

seton said:


> My wallet is the 6 x 4 wallet that is currently on bloomies and LC. The bilberry is the large 2547 model that is discontinued. The malabar is the current 3700 size they are offering these days.


Thank you so much for the info! So we're not really identical wallet twins, just leather and color twins. I think proportions threw me off. The new pouch size is a bit wider at the bottom, right? I so need to go have a look at it in the LC store next week. Looks practical! 



frenziedhandbag said:


> I simply enjoy pouches but in reality find it easier to use a purse organiser as I just reach and grab. My pouches only see the light of day during vacation.


An open organizer is nice - I love my Samorga - but nowadays I travel 2/3 weekends so pouches are an easier way out. For weekends when I travel, I can just chuck my necessities in a smaller bag and the biggest pouch with larger items and things I won't be needing while on the bus or train goes into my weekender.

Now I have to go finish the train-themed cake for our little fireman celebrating his 4th bday! Being a bonus mom is the best thing ever!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> An open organizer is nice - I love my Samorga.
> 
> Now I have to go finish the train-themed cake for our little fireman celebrating his 4th bday!



It was with your help that I ordered a samorga meant for the MLH. I am more than pleased with it. I use it in all my bags and it serves me very well. Happy birthday to little man!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bilberry cosmetic case (larger discontinued size). Fits the Quadri compact wristlet, tissues, wet wipes and my Samsung Note 2 phone (not pictured). The generous space is definitely a plus point.


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Quadri satchel:


Still tons of space for other stuff


----------



## luxluna

Inside my new Le Pliage:
- Pouch to hold my vitamin supplements, emergency spray
- Wallet
- Le Pliage pouch for makeup essentials
- Louis Vuitton Keyholder
- Sanrio work pass


----------



## luxluna

luxluna said:


> View attachment 3655232
> 
> 
> Inside my new Le Pliage:
> - Pouch to hold my vitamin supplements, emergency spray
> - Wallet
> - Le Pliage pouch for makeup essentials
> - Louis Vuitton Keyholder
> - Sanrio work pass


I forgot.. Foulonne card holder as well!


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

luxluna said:


> View attachment 3655232
> 
> 
> Inside my new Le Pliage:
> - Pouch to hold my vitamin supplements, emergency spray
> - Wallet
> - Le Pliage pouch for makeup essentials
> - Louis Vuitton Keyholder
> - Sanrio work pass


What size is your LC pouch? it looks pretty big.


----------



## MotoChiq

My large expandable longchamp. Just received my new organizer from Divide &Conquer[emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	



View attachment 3665676


----------



## seton

Quick bag spill on this rainy day
	

		
			
		

		
	




Khaki 1899
Khaki 3700
Gris 2547


----------



## Cosmopolitan

seton said:


> Quick bag spill on this rainy day



Love the green, my fav color!


----------



## greencurrytofu

seton said:


> Quick bag spill on this rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675414


Love the green and gray combo!


----------



## pbnjam

seton said:


> Quick bag spill on this rainy day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3675414
> 
> 
> Khaki 1899
> Khaki 3700
> Gris 2547



Very pretty pouches! Love how the OK one pulls all colors together. And you have Coach water!


----------



## seton

greencurrytofu said:


> Love the green and gray combo!





pbnjam said:


> Very pretty pouches! Love how the OK one pulls all colors together. And you have Coach water!



TY both!

Regarding the Coach water, that was my first visit to Coach House. Wanted to see what the hub bub was about and I had time on my hands.


----------



## misstrine85

My beige Planetes with patent leather flap and handles


----------



## KinkyCurlyMe

Since I was changing bags from my Curry LH Le Pliage to my new custom baby I thought I'd do a bag spill.

1. Henri Bendel travel trio for my Ipad, charging goodies and other odds and ends 

2. Tiffany's reading glasses 

3. Fendi wallet

4. Small Le Pliage cosmetic pouch in Bilberry with my makeup

5. Le Pliage coin purse with coins and keys to my moms house 

6. Umbrella

7. Attached to the bag my LV Cles with my metro card and headphones 

We all know she can hold a lot more.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside my Foulonné backpack. As with LC, dimensions are deceiving. It is so spacious! The bag organiser is a Samorga (MLH size). There is a deep slip pocket (where my hand is). Both the back and front zip pockets fits a LC Quadri compact wallet. Slight angling required for back zip pocket as the zip opening is shorter but the pocket itself is rather deep. With everything inside and my sweater sitting on top of my bag organiser, I still have a good amount of space left. I tried to give an idea with my arm halfway in. Not an issue if I want to add in a pouch and an extra scarf or gloves or a hat.


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my Foulonné backpack. As with LC, dimensions are deceiving. It is so spacious! The bag organiser is a Samorga (MLH size). There is a deep slip pocket (where my hand is). Both the back and front zip pockets fits a LC Quadri compact wallet. Slight angling required for back zip pocket as the zip opening is shorter but the pocket itself is rather deep. With everything inside and my sweater sitting on top of my bag organiser, I still have a good amount of space left. I tried to give an idea with my arm halfway in. Not an issue if I want to add in a pouch and an extra scarf or gloves or a hat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3706161
> View attachment 3706163
> View attachment 3706164
> View attachment 3706166



Beautiful backpack! Looks very spacious and functional! [emoji7]


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Beautiful backpack! Looks very spacious and functional! [emoji7]


Thank you dear. Indeed, very spacious and so far its been working great for me.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Inside my Indigo SSH from SS15 - mini organiser with tissues, lipstick and sanitiser, 2 twin packs of Sensodyne toothpaste, 2 packs of dental floss, Quadri wallet and medicine fr the doctor. It's so roomy!


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my Red SLH... I am still always amazed at how much I can stash in even the small LPs.


----------



## Amazona

Fuchsia Medium Cuir and her contents:



Pouches from Catseye, LeSportsac, Liebeskind, Kipling & LC. Also featuring LV Cles, LC Foulonne and Adax wallets. Plus a random selection of other stuff...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonné compact wallet's debut. I am surprised how pliable it is despite its slim depth. I can fit in a six key holder in the main compartment and it closes with ease.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The mini cuir crossbody never fails to amaze me with its capacity. Not pictured is my Samsung Note phone.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> The mini cuir crossbody never fails to amaze me with its capacity. Not pictured is my Samsung Note phone.



I fully agree. This is my first time using it and amazed by how this little one truly packs a lot for its size --- I can comfortably carry my compact (but thick) Miumiu wallet, my Le Foulonne coin pouch full of cards, tissue, wet wipes, car key (not in pic) and my iPhone6S Plus (used to take the pic)....


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> I fully agree.



Love your cuir's bright color. So cheerful! and it matches your wallet too. I am using mine this evening and it even held my umbrella.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Phiomega said:


> I fully agree. This is my first time using it and amazed by how this little one truly packs a lot for its size --- I can comfortably carry my compact (but thick) Miumiu wallet, my Le Foulonne coin pouch full of cards, tissue, wet wipes, car key (not in pic) and my iPhone6S Plus (used to take the pic)....
> View attachment 3751755



Wow! Well done! Congrats on the good deal and nice colour!


----------



## WestingerMom

bellebellebelle19 said:


> In case anyone ever wonders what fits inside a Le Pliage Cuir Crossbody, here's how I pack mine for a normal day, plus my iPhone 6 in a Kate Spade case. If the bag is not full, I can fit the phone with case in the front pocket, but when the bag is stuffed I have to put it inside. The bag can fit more, but these items all fit in quite comfortably and the bag is not really heavy! I love this bag so much and would recommend it. There's a tiny bit of wear on one corner, but I plan on buying leather conditioner soon and seeing if that helps!
> View attachment 3574705
> 
> View attachment 3574707


I adore your Eiffel Tower keyfob!  Would you mind sharing where you got it?  Thanks!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

WestingerMom said:


> I adore your Eiffel Tower keyfob!  Would you mind sharing where you got it?  Thanks!


Sad to say that I don't think it's available anymore! It was a gift but I know it was from Century 21. It's not available on the website but perhaps if there's a store near you? https://www.c21stores.com/categories/handbags-accessories-keychains And I couldn't find the brand name anywhere on the charm either! Sorry I couldn't help more


----------



## WestingerMom

Oh, ok.  Thanks for trying!


----------



## katnguyenx3

Hi I'm new to this and not sure how to start a new thread? But I have a question. For those of you who own more than one Le Pliage bags, did you notice the lining is different? My other Le Pliage lining is more textured and I bought another Le Pliage and the lining is less textured. Anyone else notice this?


----------



## BocaBunny

katnguyenx3 said:


> Hi I'm new to this and not sure how to start a new thread? But I have a question. For those of you who own more than one Le Pliage bags, did you notice the lining is different? My other Le Pliage lining is more textured and I bought another Le Pliage and the lining is less textured. Anyone else notice this?


Hi. Personally no I have not noticed. The only thing I have noticed is lighter colors like the beige have a white interior lining darker colors like the bilberry have a black interior. Could be that it is because one is MIF and the other in China?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

For anyone considering the mini cuir crossbody and thinking it is too small in terms of capacity, I will like to share what I can fit in mine.
- wallet with bill slot, 6 card slots, 2 receipt compartments and zippered coin compartment (it looks small but it is big in terms of capacity) 
- 1 card case
- 1 Foulonné card/key pouch
- 1 key holder
- 1 anti bacteria wipes
- 1 wet wipes
- a pack of tissues
- Samsung Note 2 phone (not in pic)

The key holder goes into the front vertical pocket. With all in, the side profile is not bulky and nor is the bag heavy. The most important pro for me is that even if I leave the zip open (e.g. when paying) nothing falls out and I have easy access to other things. This also ensures my valuables are safe since the zip is on the back of the bag. It is one of my favourite bags for sure.


----------



## Phiomega

frenziedhandbag said:


> The most important pro for me is that even if I leave the zip open (e.g. when paying) nothing falls out and I have easy access to other things. This also ensures my valuables are safe since the zip is on the back of the bag. It is one of my favourite bags for sure.



So true. This is also my favorite feature - small thing but makes a difference!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Phiomega said:


> So true. This is also my favorite feature - small thing but makes a difference!


Exactly. The small details count. [emoji106]


----------



## Esquared72

Inside my 2.0 backpack. It fits quite a bit more than I thought it would and is still so comfortable.


----------



## Yeo Shandy

Inside my Roseau Crossbody


----------



## elinda

eehlers said:


> Inside my 2.0 backpack. It fits quite a bit more than I thought it would and is still so comfortable.
> View attachment 3870656
> 
> View attachment 3870657


I love your backpack!
I have a small crossbody bag and a bucket bag in this style and color, and now I want this backpack too!


----------



## SmokieDragon

elinda said:


> I love your backpack!
> I have a small crossbody bag and a bucket bag in this style and color, and now I want this backpack too!



Sounds like we are 2.0 crossbody and bucket bag twins!


----------



## Esquared72

Here's what is inside my Medium Neo:




Graphique journal
Longchamp pochette with various odds and ends
Evian face spray
Marc Jacobs coin pouch holding charger cord
Tory Burch key pouch
Coach wristlet pouch with glasses cleaner, pen and lip balm
MbMJ prescription sunglasses 
Ted Baker matinee wallet 
iPhone 6S with ban.do case
Luna bar


----------



## frenziedhandbag

eehlers said:


> Here's what is inside my Medium Neo



Loving all the beautiful prints within.


----------



## Jetta

Inside my large long handle peacock color


----------



## Buyorbyebags

Sorry for the messy arrangement
But for general, my LH neo always carry these items:
- wallet
- tissue
- umbrella
- hair tie
- keys
- toll and train card
- make up pouch
- light snacks
- phone charger
- card wallet
- coin wallet
- sometimes novel
- headset


----------



## juls12

My brand new LP Cuir in Cherry Red already packed for tomorrow. It`s a size small but holds a lot.


----------



## seton

Didn't have time to coordinate this morning.


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Didn't have time to coordinate this morning.
> 
> View attachment 3942225



Everything looks great


----------



## Glitter_pixie

juls12 said:


> My brand new LP Cuir in Cherry Red already packed for tomorrow. It`s a size small but holds a lot.
> View attachment 3929380


The small holds a ton! Looks are deceiving. I love the Cherry.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Taking the afternoon off for some appointments. I’m using one of my custom LPs and here is what she’s holding inside. Not very color coordinated!


----------



## bellebellebelle19

Glitter_pixie said:


> View attachment 3942249
> View attachment 3942251
> View attachment 3942253
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taking the afternoon off for some appointments. I’m using one of my custom LPs and here is what she’s holding inside. Not very color coordinated!


I love colorful SLGS!!! They're so fun inside neutral bags


----------



## Glitter_pixie

bellebellebelle19 said:


> I love colorful SLGS!!! They're so fun inside neutral bags


True plus way easier to find!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Glitter_pixie said:


> I’m using one of my custom LPs



So bright within! [emoji813] seriously, the LP just holds so much.


----------



## Glitter_pixie

Inside my LLH Hydrangea. The close up makes the true color of the bag look too pinky.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Here's a look at how the Cuir Etoiles Ipad case functions as a clutch. Despite the measurements making it look flat, it expands to a nowhere bulky size. I am amazed with its capacity.


----------



## plaingal79

Gym bag for the moment !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

plaingal79 said:


> Gym bag for the moment !



I can see the outline of Miaou's eyes. [emoji106] [emoji4]


----------



## tweeety

Here’s mine [emoji28]


I always carry the following:
IPad Pro 12.9inches
Louis Vuitton Desk Agenda Planner
Louis Vuitton small planner 
Pen/pencils bag
LV 4keys Round Holder
LV sunglasses pouch MM
Chanel Eyeglasses 
Louis Vuitton Zippy Compact Wallet
Louis Vuitton Round coin purse 
Medicine pouch
Bose Wireless headset 
Lotions & sunscreen


----------



## jeep317

Inside my small Khaki Le Pliage:

LV mini pochette
Kate Spade wallet
Longchamp pouchette
Longchamp sunnies
Brighton pen
Work badge

And still room for more. There’s nothing small about the small Le Pliage!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside my small Shop-It tote.
With Samorga organiser in general mini size and without.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my small Shop-It tote.
> With Samorga organiser in general mini size and without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032245
> View attachment 4032246



Definitely looks more together with the organiser


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Definitely looks more together with the organiser


Easier to close the bag without the organiser though but I need my bottle to stay upright... so the organiser is necessary.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Easier to close the bag without the organiser though but I need my bottle to stay upright... so the organiser is necessary.



I use mine with my 2 Foulonne staple pouches, a LeSportSac 3-zip pouch and my wallet. My water bottle is always empty so don't need that to be upright tho it manages to stay upright cos it's empty


----------



## Bag Fetish

tweeety said:


> Here’s mine [emoji28]
> 
> 
> I always carry the following:
> IPad Pro 12.9inches
> Louis Vuitton Desk Agenda Planner
> Louis Vuitton small planner
> Pen/pencils bag
> LV 4keys Round Holder
> LV sunglasses pouch MM
> Chanel Eyeglasses
> Louis Vuitton Zippy Compact Wallet
> Louis Vuitton Round coin purse
> Medicine pouch
> Bose Wireless headset
> Lotions & sunscreen
> View attachment 3968149



What size is this bag?


----------



## tweeety

Bag Fetish said:


> What size is this bag?



This is the medium size


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my small Shop-It tote.
> With Samorga organiser in general mini size and without.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4032245
> View attachment 4032246


Very nice tote and organizer!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very nice tote and organizer!


Thank you dear! It's nice to see you back again! 

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## SmokieDragon

The LP Club SLH has a humongous back pocket that can fit an iPad Mini!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> The LP Club SLH has a humongous back pocket that can fit an iPad Mini!!



That's a very practical pocket!


----------



## jeep317

Inside my custom #2 in amethyst/bilberry...


----------



## seton

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 4073529
> View attachment 4073528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my custom #2 in amethyst/bilberry...




perfect coordination


----------



## seton

Black 1899

Foulonne pochette 

LP heritage wallet


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Black 1899
> 
> Foulonne pochette
> 
> LP heritage wallet
> 
> View attachment 4079155


Lovely!  Love the Foulonne Pochette!


----------



## cheidel

Inside my LLH Le Pliage, a little bit of everything!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Inside my LLH Le Pliage, a little bit of everything!



So neat and organised!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> So neat and organised!


Thanks!


----------



## juls12

Inside my bag today:


----------



## deii

Inside my SLH today
A bag organizer that can fit into my LV Speedy 30
And this....half clutter, half organized pile


----------



## seton

Inside my 3d
Meeting it's bag twin at the store. Mine is on the left.

Also, a darshan sighting


----------



## SmokieDragon

seton said:


> Inside my 3d
> Meeting it's bag twin at the store. Mine is on the left.
> 
> Also, a darshan sighting
> 
> View attachment 4094780
> View attachment 4094781
> View attachment 4094782



We are Quadri Clay Coin Pouch twins! I use mine as a wallet sometimes on weekends and while travelling


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Inside my 3d
> Meeting it's bag twin at the store. Mine is on the left.
> 
> Also, a darshan sighting
> 
> View attachment 4094780
> View attachment 4094781
> View attachment 4094782


Beautiful!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside my medium navy cuir.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Honore 404 crossbody. It packed more than I thought it would. I still have space in back compartment for a slim powder compact. Missing in photo is my phone.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honore 404 crossbody. It packed more than I thought it would. I still have space in back compartment for a slim powder compact. Missing in photo is my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100638
> View attachment 4100639


I love these pictures of what fits inside. Thanks for sharing [emoji3]


----------



## seton

Orange 1621
Beige 2546


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I love these pictures of what fits inside. Thanks for sharing [emoji3]


I enjoy sharing such pics. Hope it helps others whom are considering this bag but do not have a boutique near back. I don't know how LC does it. Its bags can be small but big in terms of space!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Orange 1621
> Beige 2546



What an outstanding color combi of orange and green! [emoji813] You make me want to step out of my comfort zone and try an orange bag.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Orange 1621
> Beige 2546



Wait, 1621? In the new dimensions? You have a lot in there.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Wait, 1621? In the new dimensions? You have a lot in there.



Yes, the new 1621 
I think it might look like a lot but the cardigan is thin and did not take up much space at all. I still had room for another sunglasses case or two but not a big bottle of water.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Yes, the new 1621.



Noting the cardi is thin, there is still a remarkable amount of slgs within. [emoji106] I had been thinking about adding a 1621. I'm now convinced that I should. Thank you for enabling again!


----------



## cheidel

seton said:


> Orange 1621
> Beige 2546
> 
> View attachment 4100709



Lovely, so bright and cheerful!!!


----------



## Stansy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Honore 404 crossbody. It packed more than I thought it would. I still have space in back compartment for a slim powder compact. Missing in photo is my phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4100638
> View attachment 4100639


I think we are wallet cousins 
As I only found it when it was already discontinued I had to hunt it down. Decided to go for red...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Stansy said:


> I think we are wallet cousins
> As I only found it when it was already discontinued I had to hunt it down. Decided to go for red...


Yay! Glad you found it. It is a wonderful wallet. Red is a lovely choice. Easier to spot within a bag. 

Sent from my ALP-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## LVlover13

cheidel said:


> Lovely, so bright and cheerful!!!


Love orange and Hello Kitty [emoji7]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> Orange 1621
> Beige 2546
> 
> View attachment 4100709


Love the mini orange and Hello Kitty [emoji7]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlover13

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 4073529
> View attachment 4073528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my custom #2 in amethyst/bilberry...


Your SLGs are so pretty [emoji7]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## LVlover13

Don't underestimate SLH [emoji16]
	

		
			
		

		
	




Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## jeep317

LVlover13 said:


> Don't underestimate SLH [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114567
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


My choice in size as well! It holds everything I need without looking gigantic on my hobbit sized self.


----------



## seton

LVlover13 said:


> Don't underestimate SLH [emoji16]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4114567
> 
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app



I really like ur Orange. It looks like the one from a few yrs ago that was more of a Pumpkin color? One of my favorite oranges that they did.


----------



## LVlover13

seton said:


> I really like ur Orange. It looks like the one from a few yrs ago that was more of a Pumpkin color? One of my favorite oranges that they did.


Yes this orange is more of a pumpkin orange that I got awhile ago. I thought they would bring back this orange this spring/summer season so I purchased the backpack and coin pouch online but it's a different shade of orange, which I like too but the other orange is one of my favorites as well. [emoji846]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## cheidel

Inside large Natural Cuir: LC, Kate Spade, LV, Vera Bradley, MK (eyeglass case), and Jonathan Adler!


----------



## Claraloo

My all-time favorite 1899 in black


Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


----------



## LVlover13

Claraloo said:


> View attachment 4115925
> 
> 
> My all-time favorite 1899 in black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


So classic [emoji7]

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using PurseForum mobile app


----------



## Louish

Inside my khaki small cuir. Ready for work tomorrow:




Joseph Joseph water bottle
Rayban sunglasses
Kindle
LV Anais wallet
Clear makeup bag
Keys
LV small ring agenda
LV monogram shawl
Small umbrella


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Louish said:


> Inside my khaki small cuir



Love this khaki. It's gorgeous. The small is my favorite size for cuir. Fits so much and yet doesn't look too bulky.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Louish said:


> Inside my khaki small cuir. Ready for work tomorrow:
> 
> View attachment 4154463
> 
> 
> Joseph Joseph water bottle
> Rayban sunglasses
> Kindle
> LV Anais wallet
> Clear makeup bag
> Keys
> LV small ring agenda
> LV monogram shawl
> Small umbrella
> View attachment 4154464



Looking good


----------



## SmokieDragon

Here’s my WIMB for my Madeleine Tribu Top Handle which is the same size as the smaller Madeleine Top Handle. I have added 2 jewellery boxes to show how much more the bag can carry - on a day to day basis, I wouldn’t be carrying those haha. Just wanted to highlight also that there is a key holder in the bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Here’s my WIMB for my Madeleine Tribu Top Handle



I like that it is able to accommodate a tumbler. [emoji106] It looks to be very spacious.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I like that it is able to accommodate a tumbler. [emoji106] It looks to be very spacious.



Glad that it can accommodate a tumbler. Definitely a spacious bag


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Do not let its name deceive you. It is nowhere XS in terms of space. I still have a good amount of room left.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Samorga organiser inside Dahlia mini SH.
Fits:
Hydroflask bottle (not pictured)
Umbrella
French wallet
Tissues
Wet wipes
Card case
Foulonne coin pouch
Key case


----------



## frenziedhandbag

-deleted-


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside my Navy Foulonne crossbody. LC never fails to amaze me with the spaciousness of bags they make. I think it makes for a perfect travel bag or even as a daily bag if you don't carry much.

WIMB:
[emoji819]️Umbrella
[emoji819]️Graphite LP cosmetic case
[emoji819]️Foulonne Coin Purse in Amethyst
[emoji819]️Full size french wallet
[emoji819]️Card case in slip pocket
[emoji819]️Key case in slip pocket (not pictured
[emoji819]️Tissues
[emoji819]️Lip Balm

One zippered pocket in the bag which your passport and wallet can go into if you prefer more security. The zipper is smooth and a breeze to use. 

Two more slip pockets in front which I left empty but great for stashing a transport pass or misc receipts.

One more deep snap pocket at the back of the bag which will offer quick access to my phone.

In terms of organisation, this bag is well thought out.[emoji106]


----------



## Purseloco

My old worn large Le Pliage tote, I guess beige or khaki with a hodge - podge  of pouches. Longing for another one, I can't remember how old this one is. I started going back to university and can't afford to spend money on another one. This bag has been a wonder, last time I used it was in Fiji I had to clean the sand out before filling it with my purse items. I would love to get a limited edition color in a pretty green color.


----------



## Amazona

Purseloco said:


> My old worn large Le Pliage tote, I guess beige or khaki with a hodge - podge  of pouches. Longing for another one, I can't remember how old this one is. I started going back to university and can't afford to spend money on another one. This bag has been a wonder, last time I used it was in Fiji I had to clean the sand out before filling it with my purse items. I would love to get a limited edition color in a pretty green color.
> 
> View attachment 4218837


A lovely collection of pouches!
You could stalk the autumn sales and also the preloved market. You can find some serious bargains! I bought my SSH for 23 euros and it was in pristine condition when I got it.


----------



## Purseloco

Amazona said:


> A lovely collection of pouches!
> You could stalk the autumn sales and also the preloved market. You can find some serious bargains! I bought my SSH for 23 euros and it was in pristine condition when I got it.


Thank you. I would love a new bag, this one is starting to fray a little but it's in pretty good shape considering what is has been through.  Great bag for school!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my Navy Foulonne crossbody. LC never fails to amaze me with the spaciousness of bags they make. I think it makes for a perfect travel bag or even as a daily bag if you don't carry much.
> 
> WIMB:
> [emoji819]️Umbrella
> [emoji819]️Graphite LP cosmetic case
> [emoji819]️Foulonne Coin Purse in Amethyst
> [emoji819]️Full size french wallet
> [emoji819]️Card case in slip pocket
> [emoji819]️Key case in slip pocket (not pictured
> [emoji819]️Tissues
> [emoji819]️Lip Balm
> 
> One zippered pocket in the bag which your passport and wallet can go into if you prefer more security. The zipper is smooth and a breeze to use.
> 
> Two more slip pockets in front which I left empty but great for stashing a transport pass or misc receipts.
> 
> One more deep snap pocket at the back of the bag which will offer quick access to my phone.
> 
> In terms of organisation, this bag is well thought out.[emoji106]
> View attachment 4212105
> View attachment 4212106


@cheidel there you go. [emoji6]


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside my Navy Foulonne crossbody. LC never fails to amaze me with the spaciousness of bags they make. I think it makes for a perfect travel bag or even as a daily bag if you don't carry much.
> 
> WIMB:
> [emoji819]️Umbrella
> [emoji819]️Graphite LP cosmetic case
> [emoji819]️Foulonne Coin Purse in Amethyst
> [emoji819]️Full size french wallet
> [emoji819]️Card case in slip pocket
> [emoji819]️Key case in slip pocket (not pictured
> [emoji819]️Tissues
> [emoji819]️Lip Balm
> 
> One zippered pocket in the bag which your passport and wallet can go into if you prefer more security. The zipper is smooth and a breeze to use.
> 
> Two more slip pockets in front which I left empty but great for stashing a transport pass or misc receipts.
> 
> One more deep snap pocket at the back of the bag which will offer quick access to my phone.
> 
> In terms of organisation, this bag is well thought out.[emoji106]
> View attachment 4212105
> View attachment 4212106


Beautiful in navy!  I agree with your accurate description of this bag.  It does hold a lot, and as @Cosmopolitan stated, “It’s the perfect mid-size Crossbody,” and I thank you both again for enabling me to purchase this lovely bag!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> I thank you both again for enabling me to purchase this lovely bag!:



You are most welcome and nothing makes me happier than a fellow friend enjoying her new bag as much as we do. I'm sure @Cosmopolitan agrees too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Medium Amazone packed for tomorrow's outing. Fits my usual contents without downsizing anything.

- key pouch, tissues in front slip pockets
- Shop-It pouch
- Foulonne coin pouch
- regular french wallet and card case in respective interior slip pockets
- lip balm
- umbrella
- phone in interior zippered pocket


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Medium Amazone packed for tomorrow's outing. Fits my usual contents without downsizing anything.
> 
> - key pouch, tissues in front slip pockets
> - Shop-It pouch
> - Foulonne coin pouch
> - regular french wallet and card case in respective interior slip pockets
> - lip balm
> - umbrella
> - phone in interior zippered pocket
> View attachment 4272974
> View attachment 4272976
> View attachment 4272977



Looking good!


----------



## ADreamDeferred

seton said:


> Orange 1621
> Beige 2546
> 
> View attachment 4100709


What do those numbers refer to? I have a Le Pliage in black (Shopping Long Handle)


----------



## berbils

jeep317 said:


> View attachment 4073529
> View attachment 4073528
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Inside my custom #2 in amethyst/bilberry...



Beautiful!  What is the piece with your name embroidered?


----------



## berbils

cheidel said:


> Inside my LLH Le Pliage, a little bit of everything!



I love your eyeglass case!  Where is that from?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Looking good!


[emoji257] Thank you! [emoji171]


----------



## cheidel

berbils said:


> I love your eyeglass case!  Where is that from?


Thank you!  Vera Bradley eyeglass case (teal, yellow, etc.), and the white case is Michael Kors.


----------



## berbils

cheidel said:


> Thank you!  Vera Bradley eyeglass case (teal, yellow, etc.), and the white case is Michael Kors.



The shimmery case with the gold color glasses on the front is Vera Bradley?


----------



## SmokieDragon

ADreamDeferred said:


> What do those numbers refer to? I have a Le Pliage in black (Shopping Long Handle)



The 4 numbers refers to the model which are the first 4 numbers on the plastic tag of the bag. 1621 is the LP Small Short Handle (SSH) and 2546 is the pouch. 

If your Long Handle is a Large one, the model number would be 1899 on the plastic tag. If it's a Small one, it would be 2605


----------



## cheidel

berbils said:


> The shimmery case with the gold color glasses on the front is Vera Bradley?


Oh no, that is Rebecca Minkoff.    I have another post on this thread and I thought you were referring to that one.  . Sorry.


----------



## berbils

cheidel said:


> Oh no, that is Rebecca Minkoff.    I have another post on this thread and I thought you were referring to that one.  . Sorry.



Thank you


----------



## seton

ADreamDeferred said:


> What do those numbers refer to? I have a Le Pliage in black (Shopping Long Handle)



It's what Smokie said. It's the model numbers.
 If you shop at Longchamp boutiques, the staff prefers using that terminology.


----------



## jeep317

berbils said:


> Beautiful!  What is the piece with your name embroidered?


Sorry I just saw this! That is the bag itself. You can select embroidery with the personalized Le Pliage tote on the website.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne WOC. I can still fit my phone and a passport into the main compartment. I like that the Foulonne leather is pliable which allows me to fit slightly more and yet it does not bulk.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne WOC. I can still fit my phone and a passport into the main compartment. I like that the Foulonne leather is pliable which allows me to fit slightly more and yet it does not bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305884
> View attachment 4305885
> View attachment 4305886



You can try doubling the chain and other configurations  https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/heritage-woc-reveal.993223/


----------



## remainsilly




----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> You can try doubling the chain and other configurations[/URL]



For sure! You've provided many great ideas. [emoji106] 



remainsilly said:


> Fig



The more I look at your bag, the more I am drawn to the print. It reminds me of Peranakan tiles, which I adore. Plus Fig is such a cheerful color.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D Pouch Crossbody. The 17cm long umbrella goes into the very bottom. Bag zips close with ease and no unsightly buldges.


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> Samorga organiser inside Dahlia mini SH.
> Fits:
> Hydroflask bottle (not pictured)
> Umbrella
> French wallet
> Tissues
> Wet wipes
> Card case
> Foulonne coin pouch
> Key case
> View attachment 4199115


Hi!  Which Samorga size is this?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bmore chic said:


> Hi!  Which Samorga size is this?


The mini. I will suggest to join the two small pockets on inner side into one big pocket. Otherwise, too tight to fit anything else. 

https://samorga.com/?product=sale-n2-w8-h5-9-d4in-mini-dune


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> The mini. I will suggest to join the two small pockets on inner side into one big pocket. Otherwise, too tight to fit anything else.
> 
> https://samorga.com/?product=sale-n2-w8-h5-9-d4in-mini-dune


Is it Velcro or did you open the stitching?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bmore chic said:


> Is it Velcro or did you open the stitching?


I didn't do anything to it. It is not velcro. As it is customisable, you can contact Samorga about your preferred compartments.


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> I didn't do anything to it. It is not velcro. As it is customisable, you can contact Samorga about your preferred compartments.


Nice!  Thank you!


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> I didn't do anything to it. It is not velcro. As it is customisable, you can contact Samorga about your preferred compartments.


Sorry one last question now that I know I can customize the organizer:  do you find have two bottle holders useful?  I feel like one may be enough and would leave a bigger pocket...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Bmore chic said:


> I feel like one may be enough and would leave a bigger pocket...



One is enough. Having two meant I can't have much things in the middle. You can even omit the bottle holders if you don't need them. The width of the bottle holder is also customisable.


----------



## Bmore chic

frenziedhandbag said:


> One is enough. Having two meant I can't have much things in the middle. You can even omit the bottle holders if you don't need them. The width of the bottle holder is also customisable.


Thank you so much!


----------



## berbils

Here is what’s inside my Longchamp Le Pliage backpack.  I’m in love with this bag since adding a Samorga organizer!


----------



## elinda

Inside my new Eiffel Tour Le Pliage.
I haven’t carried a tote/bag of this size in a long time so it feels like there’s so much space to fill


----------



## missconvy

berbils said:


> Here is what’s inside my Longchamp Le Pliage backpack.  I’m in love with this bag since adding a Samorga organizer!


I've been thinking of purchasing a samorga for my backpack. Which one did you order?


----------



## berbils

missconvy said:


> I've been thinking of purchasing a samorga for my backpack. Which one did you order?



I purchased the N2 (H8 W5.9 D4in)/mini and it’s perfect!  It was recommended to me by someone in one of the threads here on tpf [emoji4]


----------



## Claraloo

The backpack fits a lot more. Even a botlle of water 1L


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Foulonne WOC. I can still fit my phone and a passport into the main compartment. I like that the Foulonne leather is pliable which allows me to fit slightly more and yet it does not bulk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4305884
> View attachment 4305885
> View attachment 4305886


Very cute and holds a lot!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute and holds a lot!!!


Yes! It's very functional, which is very important to me.


----------



## pursesandoxies

My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag ❤️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.]



You are so color coordinated. Very pretty cuir! It's true that u will want more. It is a workhorse no doubt.


----------



## bellebellebelle19

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag ❤️
> View attachment 4421761


I just love the pretty colors and SLGs you've got going on here!


----------



## SmokieDragon

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag ❤️
> View attachment 4421761



Everything looks great!


----------



## Amazona

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag ❤️
> View attachment 4421761


Is this a Medium Fuchsia?


----------



## lightspeed

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag ❤️



Wow I love the colour scheme and your bag is soooo pretty! This is the picture that officially made me want the cuir


----------



## pursesandoxies

Amazona said:


> Is this a Medium Fuchsia?


Yes =)


----------



## pursesandoxies

Thank you everyone! I find myself not wanting to use any of my other bags for the last few weeks lol.


----------



## Amazona

pursesandoxies said:


> Yes =)


Oooh we are total bag twins! 
I've had my M Fuchsia for 5 yrs and I'm still so in love with it. Such a great bag for work, travel and about everything else. 

Enjoy yours in good health!


----------



## cheidel

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag ❤️
> View attachment 4421761


Congrats, it’s beautiful!!! Twinsie’s, I have the large Cuir same color, love it!


----------



## pursesandoxies

cheidel said:


> Congrats, it’s beautiful!!! Twinsie’s, I have the large Cuir same color, love it!


Thank you =)


----------



## Hoya94

pursesandoxies said:


> My first Cuir and I'm betting it won't be my last lol.  It's such a workhorse of a bag [emoji173]️
> View attachment 4421761



What red is your cuir?  It's gorgeous!!!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Hoya94 said:


> What red is your cuir?  It's gorgeous!!!


Thank you! It's fuchsia =)


----------



## Amazona

@pursesandoxies actually, do I spy a pink LV Empreinte Clés in your bag contents?


----------



## pursesandoxies

Amazona said:


> @pursesandoxies actually, do I spy a pink LV Empreinte Clés in your bag contents?


You do but it's in Cerise ❤️


----------



## Amazona

pursesandoxies said:


> You do but it's in Cerise ❤️


We're almost double twinsies! I have the same clés in Poppy. You have seriously good taste!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Amazona said:


> We're almost double twinsies! I have the same clés in Poppy. You have seriously good taste!


You do too sweetie!!! Thank you!!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Amazona said:


> We're almost double twinsies! I have the same clés in Poppy. You have seriously good taste!


Haha I'm an idiot lol.  This one is Poppy! I forgot I switched out from the Cerise! We're total twins


----------



## Amazona

pursesandoxies said:


> Haha I'm an idiot lol.  This one is Poppy! I forgot I switched out from the Cerise! We're total twins


Well then. I thought it was just the camera playing with the color but all the better...  I don't think I've seen duplicates of neither on the forum and now you did 2/2! Pretty amazing!

(Also, it was just yesterday when I last longingly gazed at the pink Foulonné coin purse on the LC webpage, so we might be 3/3 soon.)


----------



## pursesandoxies

Amazona said:


> Well then. I thought it was just the camera playing with the color but all the better...  I don't think I've seen duplicates of neither on the forum and now you did 2/2! Pretty amazing!
> 
> (Also, it was just yesterday when I last longingly gazed at the pink Foulonné coin purse on the LC webpage, so we might be 3/3 soon.)


I think we're handbag soul sisters =)


----------



## Amazona

pursesandoxies said:


> I think we're handbag soul sisters =)


Totally!


----------



## pursesandoxies

Amazona said:


> Totally!


Triple threat


----------



## Amazona

pursesandoxies said:


> Triple threat
> View attachment 4428262


OMG  I don't have a pic of my Pink coin purses, I have the mini wallet and the double zip ones. Pink is such a gorgeous color! And now I'm having the need to get all 3 that you have!


----------



## dressingupforme

Claraloo said:


> View attachment 4115925
> 
> 
> My all-time favorite 1899 in black
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PurseForum


The black le Pliage is my fave go-to travel bag!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> Triple threat



So pretty! Just ytd, I saw a lady carrying the Foulonne Ipad pouch as a clutch. Pink is a really gorgeous color


----------



## sittysue

pursesandoxies said:


> Triple threat
> View attachment 4428262


love foulonne SLG Have the cosmetic bag, small pouch card case and passport holder in the powder, the pink and the vermillion


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Cuir backpack in Emerald. If you thought it is too small, be just as surprised as me. It holds the same as the MLH LP and I can still fit in my water bottle + scarf or cardigan.


----------



## pursesandoxies

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cuir backpack in Emerald. If you thought it is too small, be just as surprised as me. It holds the same as the MLH LP and I can still fit in my water bottle + scarf or cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437695
> View attachment 4437696
> View attachment 4437697


I hope this isn't a stupid question lol but what umbrella is that? I'm looking for a small, compact one.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Cuir backpack in Emerald. If you thought it is too small, be just as surprised as me. It holds the same as the MLH LP and I can still fit in my water bottle + scarf or cardigan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4437695
> View attachment 4437696
> View attachment 4437697


You have great taste ! I enjoy everything you post on the forum  and that color is tdf!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> I hope this isn't a stupid question lol but what umbrella is that? .



Not silly at all. I need an umbrella at all times as it is either blazing hot or raining here in Singapore. It is an umbrella by a brand called Black Lemon but I don't think they have an international website. Very compact and fits into a lot of small bags. Comes with UV protection too. I hope you are able to find something similar.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> You have great taste ! I enjoy everything you post on the forum  and that color is tdf!


You are too kind! [emoji7] Thank you so much for your kind compliments.

Sharing another shot of Emerald with natural light, it really is very pretty in person. Did a wild experiment by clipping a LC long strap onto it so that I can wear it as a shoulder + crossbody bag yesterday. Backpack straps were bundled up and tied together at the back with a skinny scarf.


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> You are too kind! [emoji7] Thank you so much for your kind compliments.
> 
> Sharing another shot of Emerald with natural light, it really is very pretty in person. Did a wild experiment by clipping a LC long strap onto it so that I can wear it as a shoulder + crossbody bag yesterday. Backpack straps were bundled up and tied together at the back with a skinny scarf.


 You're welcome !  love that casual outfit, looks great with your newest addition !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> You're welcome !  love that casual outfit, looks great with your newest addition !


Awww, thank you! [emoji172]
Looking forward to your haul in the upcoming sale!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> Awww, thank you! [emoji172]
> Looking forward to your haul in the upcoming sale!



I'm waiting patiently till end of June to splurge on the 3d crossbody pouch like yours in sapphire. Maybe a Game On strap too and some more if prices are interesting enough, trying to be a minimalist myself despite all the gorgeous bags I see here everyday lol


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> trying to be a minimalist myself despite all the gorgeous bags I see here everyday lol



I can fully relate! 

I tried to be a minimalist once and failed terribly. LC just continues to draw me back down the slippery slope. There is both a positive + negative aspect of this slope though...depending how you look at it. 

[emoji1314]There is no end to it.[emoji1315]

[emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]


----------



## pursesandoxies

frenziedhandbag said:


> Not silly at all. I need an umbrella at all times as it is either blazing hot or raining here in Singapore. It is an umbrella by a brand called Black Lemon but I don't think they have an international website. Very compact and fits into a lot of small bags. Comes with UV protection too. I hope you are able to find something similar.


Thank you so much!


----------



## Obsessed68

frenziedhandbag said:


> I can fully relate!
> 
> I tried to be a minimalist once and failed terribly. LC just continues to draw me back down the slippery slope. There is both a positive + negative aspect of this slope though...depending how you look at it.
> 
> [emoji1314]There is no end to it.[emoji1315]
> 
> [emoji16] [emoji16] [emoji16]



They sure know how to keep us interested... You must have quite an impressive Longchamp collection !!! How many do you have ? I have one...so far haha i'm limited by the size of my closet too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Obsessed68 said:


> They sure know how to keep us interested.


I agree with you wholeheartedly. I feel that LC is always upping their game. The quality, functionality and design innovation appeals to me. The brand never bores me. I find myself looking forward to each season. I have not sat down to count yet but I do try to rehome items that might not work as well for me in terms of style or color. I am challenged by closet space as well so sometimes I do have to rehome one item before I can purchase another.


----------



## Obsessed68

Bag spill of my Pliage Miaou!
I use a purse organiser which makes the bag even better.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Still with the same load but added in my Hydroflask water bottle. Compact umbrella sits right at the bottom. @Phiomega backtrack a few posts and you will see this bag carries same load as a MLH LP. Very practical bag!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Still with the same load but added in my Hydroflask water bottle. Compact umbrella sits right at the bottom. @Phiomega backtrack a few posts and you will see this bag carries same load as a MLH LP. Very practical bag!



Glad you are loving your backpack!  I love to use the zipped pocket for my phone - easy retrieval without having to adjust the drawstrings


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> I love to use the zipped pocket for my phone



Me too. The zipped pocket houses my transport pass, keys and lip balm as well.


----------



## missconvy

I purchased an organizer for my LC backpack from Amazon that I’m really happy with. This is the Vercord mini. It’s nice and tall so the backpack doesn’t slouch when sitting down and there’s enough room for a water bottle too. ☺️


----------



## katlovespie

!! Organization!! Love this!


----------



## missconvy

katlovespie said:


> !! Organization!! Love this!


These bags (especially with the black interior) can easily be a nightmare! But they can hold so much!


----------



## katlovespie

missconvy said:


> These bags (especially with the black interior) can easily be a nightmare! But they can hold so much!


I know it’s a giant big black hole! I get frustrated digging through mine sometimes so I love this hack especially for urban backpack! I didn’t even think about an organizer for that!

Did Longchamp stop selling bags with the black interior? All the new ones I’m seeing on the Nordstrom website are white...which in my opinion is horrible because it’s stark white and shows every mark and stain.


----------



## missconvy

katlovespie said:


> I know it’s a giant big black hole! I get frustrated digging through mine sometimes so I love this hack especially for urban backpack! I didn’t even think about an organizer for that!
> 
> Did Longchamp stop selling bags with the black interior? All the new ones I’m seeing on the Nordstrom website are white...which in my opinion is horrible because it’s stark white and shows every mark and stain.



The large black one has a black interior but the black backpack is showing a white interior. I much prefer the black!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Transferred the contents of my regular french wallet and two card cases into this Foulonne coin purse and been using it as a wallet. I did have the cards I use regularly in the Foulonne six slots card case and have it alongside my cash. One zippered compartment has three card slots already so you don't really need the six slots card case. I just like a bit of organisation. The other zippered compartment houses all the loyalty cards and mall vouchers. I am really enjoying this compact wallet style, simply because all my cards and cash are in one place. I no longer have to go through two card cases to find a loyalty card or voucher.


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> Transferred the contents of my regular french wallet and two card cases into this Foulonne coin purse and been using it as a wallet. I did have the cards I use regularly in the Foulonne six slots card case and have it alongside my cash. One zippered compartment has three card slots already so you don't really need the six slots card case. I just like a bit of organisation. The other zippered compartment houses all the loyalty cards and mall vouchers. I am really enjoying this compact wallet style, simply because all my cards and cash are in one place. I no longer have to go through two card cases to find a loyalty card or voucher.



You know I looooove your Amethyst Fou. I regret I didnt get it too!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> I regret I didnt get it too!


Have you checked the outlets? I hope you find it one day. It is such a gorgeous purple. I love mine too.... So much that I'm thinking of ditching my regular french wallet and card case. Haha!


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Transferred the contents of my regular french wallet and two card cases into this Foulonne coin purse and been using it as a wallet. I did have the cards I use regularly in the Foulonne six slots card case and have it alongside my cash. One zippered compartment has three card slots already so you don't really need the six slots card case. I just like a bit of organisation. The other zippered compartment houses all the loyalty cards and mall vouchers. I am really enjoying this compact wallet style, simply because all my cards and cash are in one place. I no longer have to go through two card cases to find a loyalty card or voucher.


Lovely and functional!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Lovely and functional!!!


It truly is! Form and beauty in one.


----------



## Claraloo

missconvy said:


> These bags (especially with the black interior) can easily be a nightmare! But they can hold so much!



I love the backpack but you're so right. i always have a mini flashlight in the inner pocket. it helps


----------



## justwatchin

Garnet Club. I travel light.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> Garnet Club. I travel light.


Very light, which is great for the shoulders.


----------



## SmokieDragon

Inside my LPC Webbing in Mini size: Foulonne Coin Purse, mini umbrella, sunglasses and tissues. Spacious little thing


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Spacious little thing


Fits more than I thought. Splendid!


----------



## FrenchBulldog

The "biggest" little bag in the Land . . . . Small Heritage


----------



## pursesandoxies

I'm really having a hard time moving out of this pretty


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pursesandoxies said:


> really having a hard time moving out


Totally understand. The cuir is a very easy going bag to use.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> Fits more than I thought. Splendid!



It can also hold my filled up Le Sport Sac 3D Pouch in addition to all the items in the WIMB post and also my car keys - just that it can't be zipped up if the 3D Pouch is inside as the zip of the pouch is a little too close to the top. That's how roomy it is!


----------



## Purseloco

Red Le Pliage medium short handle.


----------



## BagLadyT




----------



## frenziedhandbag

Thought this might be useful for those considering the cuir. The small is not small at all. Maxing it out here with a thick book, umbrella, water bottle and long cardigan. For illustration purposes, I did not use the zipper pocket and slip pocket on sides but these are really deep functional pockets and I can easily store my flat card wallet + key pouch + card pouch. Two separate pics to show how it looks packed with cardigan and without. Even with the cardigan within, space remains. Lastly, a pic of the bag itself with everything inside.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Thought this might be useful for those considering the cuir. The small is not small at all. Maxing it out here with a thick book, umbrella, water bottle and long cardigan. For illustration purposes, I did not use the zipper pocket and slip pocket on sides but these are really deep functional pockets and I can easily store my flat card wallet + key pouch + card pouch. Two separate pics to show how it looks packed with cardigan and without. Even with the cardigan within, space remains. Lastly, a pic of the bag itself with everything inside.


Wow, can't believe it holds so much, and holds everything you need when you are out and about!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Wow, can't believe it holds so much


I don't usually bring the book and cardigan but just to share the small is really a deceiving size. Plenty of space.


----------



## SmokieDragon

WIMB of my Navy Neo Bucket Bag which is so roomy!

It has an adjustable strap and can be worn short under the shoulder too. It is lined and has an internal back zip pocket - something new for a Neo...? And it also has a roomy front pocket for easy to access items. I also have a mod shot - for reference, I’m 5’1”. Inside the bag, I have 2 LeSportSac pouches, a Quadri coin pouch, LC sunglasses in a soft case, leather LC pouch, small organiser, my phone and a pocket WiFi device


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> WIMB of my Bucket Bag!


So spacious! That is a lot of pouches. I love how it looks on you crossbody. Fantastic!


----------



## Amazona

Cérise Mini was with me yesterday.
TB card case, candy box, umbrella, LV 6 ring key holder, tissue, a couple of papers, earphones and iPhone 6S were hiding in the bag. I could have easily fit in a couple of other small items like a lip product, a scrunchie and a nail file in its case. Also the small pocket in the front was empty.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> Cérise Mini


This mini cuir never fails to amaze me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside Fleurs crossbody and Cobalt LP Club pouch.
*wet wipes
*flat card wallet
*Foulonne card pouch
*key pouch
Can still fit tissues, lip balm and phone


----------



## frenziedhandbag

3D cardholder in Khaki. The accordion design is useful for segregating cards. The front and back slots are the ones that gives more leeway for slightly bigger cards. Very compact size and can function as a wallet if you don't carry much.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Carmine Game On out for wkn errands and lunch. Delightfully light. The shoulder strap is comfortable and I can wear it crossbody on last setting. Very spacious interior with plenty of room left.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Carmine Game On out for wkn errands and lunch. Delightfully light. The shoulder strap is comfortable and I can wear it crossbody on last setting. Very spacious interior with plenty of room left.


Very cute!  It holds quite a lot!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very cute!  It holds quite a lot!


It does! I'm loving it.


----------



## justwatchin

Blue Mist Cuir crossbody. Perfect for me since I don’t like to carry much.


----------



## frugaldallas

The clown car of purses.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frugaldallas said:


> The clown car of purses.


Oh my, that is a lot!


----------



## cheidel

frugaldallas said:


> View attachment 4634097
> 
> View attachment 4634075
> 
> 
> The clown car of purses.


Wow, it holds a ton!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Mr Bags X Longchamp Year of The Mouse bag. Very spacious and I can easily have my sunglasses with case inside as well.


----------



## cheidel

frenziedhandbag said:


> Mr Bags X Longchamp Year of The Mouse bag. Very spacious and I can easily have my sunglasses with case inside as well.


Very pretty and seems to hold a lot!!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

cheidel said:


> Very pretty and seems to hold a lot!!!!


Indeed. It's awesome. So light on the shoulder


----------



## Amazona

LP backpack in Navy with all of its contents:



You can see my full post on the other subforum!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> LP backpack in Navy with all of its contents:


Pandora's box of a bag. Fits so much!


----------



## Amazona

frenziedhandbag said:


> Pandora's box of a bag. Fits so much!


A real Tardis! It looks so small yet it can fit pretty much the same amount of thngs as in my M Penelope or LP MSH.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazona said:


> looks so small yet it can fit pretty much the same amount of thngs as in my M Penelope or LP MSH.


The beauty of a LC bag. Always surprising in terms of capacity.


----------



## Chrisenvouge88

My  mini  cuir, it fits  so  much  and  I still  got some wiggle room


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My  mini  cuir


So roomy, which is always welcome!


----------



## ElectricBoots

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My  mini  cuir, it fits  so  much  and  I still  got some wiggle room
> View attachment 4649962
> View attachment 4649963


This Longchamp is so elegant!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

What fits in the XS Mademoiselle crossbody.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've not used my Samorga organiser for a long time. I own two; one for a MLH LP and this mini size (intended for usage in all bags). The downside to this bag organiser was that the two pockets in front was too tight for me to put my key pouch/card case. As such, I seldom used it. Anyway, my water bottle was swimming around in my Neo bucket bag sans organiser; which sent me untacking the two pockets to make it into a larger one. Perfect now as it fits my card wallet. Last picture was the organiser inside my bucket bag.


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've not used my Samorga organiser for a long time. I own two; one for a MLH LP and this mini size (intended for usage in all bags). The downside to this bag organiser was that the two pockets in front was too tight for me to put my key pouch/card case. As such, I seldom used it. Anyway, my water bottle was swimming around in my Neo bucket bag sans organiser; which sent me untacking the two pockets to make it into a larger one. Perfect now as it fits my card wallet. Last picture was the organiser inside my bucket bag.



Well done and glad it works for you now


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Well done and glad it works for you now


I'm happy! No more swimming bottle. Haha!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

I've been using a card wallet for quite some time. It's so flat and handy that I find myself not wanting to use a regular wallet anymore. My card wallet is quite long with nine card slots on the front. Got the Foulonne card wallet for smaller bags. It has four card slots on the front, a slip pocket on the back and a zippered compartment for coins or cards. Sharing what fits in mine.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

The mini Samorga organiser fits perfectly within the LP Club backpack. Also included within is my 500ml stainless steel water bottle.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Small Cavalcade crossbody in Pearl. From SS2020. First pic is true to its color. Second pic was taken under bright sunlight. My phone fits perfectly in the flap pocket on the back of the bag.


----------



## justwatchin

frenziedhandbag said:


> I've been using a card wallet for quite some time. It's so flat and handy that I find myself not wanting to use a regular wallet anymore. My card wallet is quite long with nine card slots on the front. Got the Foulonne card wallet for smaller bags. It has four card slots on the front, a slip pocket on the back and a zippered compartment for coins or cards. Sharing what fits in mine.


Very nice! Do you find it easy to remove your cards from the slots?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

justwatchin said:


> Very nice! Do you find it easy to remove your cards from the slots?


Thank you. Yes, with ease but not so loose that cards fall out.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Inside small Roseau in Natural.
@viewwing hope this helps.
Contains the following and still has room on top:
-mini umbrella
-LC coin purse in amethyst (using it as a wallet)
-key pouch
-hand sanitizer
-phone charger and misc items
-LOQI packable shopping bag
-tissues


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside small Roseau in Natural.
> @viewwing hope this helps.
> Contains the following and still has room on top:
> -mini umbrella
> -LC coin purse in amethyst (using it as a wallet)
> -key pouch
> -hand sanitizer
> -phone charger and misc items
> -LOQI packable shopping bag
> -tissues


thanks for this! How does the bag look when you clasps the bamboo thingy? Does it bulge?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Does it bulge?


Nowhere. Still looks as pretty as can be.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nowhere. Still looks as pretty as can be.


Awesome! One more added to the wishlist. How many bags can a girl have? Arg...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> How many bags can a girl can?


My friend whom is very much into bags as me says we women, are capable of multiple bag rotations.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> My friend whom is very much into bags as me says we women, are capable of multiple bag rotations.


Definitely!! I change mine according to my outfit.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Definitely!! I change mine according to my outfit.


That's the way to go!


----------



## pbnjam

frenziedhandbag said:


> What fits in the XS Mademoiselle crossbody.


Oh we're bag twins!


frenziedhandbag said:


> I've not used my Samorga organiser for a long time. I own two; one for a MLH LP and this mini size (intended for usage in all bags). The downside to this bag organiser was that the two pockets in front was too tight for me to put my key pouch/card case. As such, I seldom used it. Anyway, my water bottle was swimming around in my Neo bucket bag sans organiser; which sent me untacking the two pockets to make it into a larger one. Perfect now as it fits my card wallet. Last picture was the organiser inside my bucket bag.


This is a very cool bucket bag!


frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside small Roseau in Natural.
> @viewwing hope this helps.
> Contains the following and still has room on top:
> -mini umbrella
> -LC coin purse in amethyst (using it as a wallet)
> -key pouch
> -hand sanitizer
> -phone charger and misc items
> -LOQI packable shopping bag
> -tissues
> 
> View attachment 4837919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837924


I love this color! Very pretty neutral.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

pbnjam said:


> Oh we're bag twins!
> This is a very cool bucket bag!
> I love this color! Very pretty neutral.


Yay to being bag twins! I almost got the pink for the Roseau but decided on Natural in the end.


----------



## sign_coach925T

_Longchamp le pilage 
Kate spade wallet Kate spade manners 
Coach leather agenda 
D&B key pouch 
Jacket 
Umbrella 
Kindle 
Tea 
Kindle: Text & journal 
Charger 
Tumi jotter_


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Yay to being bag twins! I almost got the pink for the Roseau but decided on Natural in the end.


Have u used yours? How do u find it? I find mine a little too stiff. It’s quite difficult to get my things in n out especially when the side buttons are snapped. How about u?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> It’s quite difficult to get my things in n out especially when the side buttons are snapped.


I'm planning to use it tmr. Will report back. Hopefully yours soften the more you use it.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm planning to use it tmr. Will report back. Hopefully yours soften the more you use it.


Yes! Full report pls...


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Yes! Full report pls...


Will do.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Have u used yours? How do u find it? I find mine a little too stiff. It’s quite difficult to get my things in n out especially when the side buttons are snapped. How about u?



I have the XS size ie smaller than yours (19 x 12 x 7cm IIRC) and what I do is - I never button the sides. My XS maintains that "buttoned" look when unbuttoned without compromising on the accessibility. Why don't you try if this works for you?


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> I have the XS size ie smaller than yours (19 x 12 x 7cm IIRC) and what I do is - I never button the sides. My XS maintains that "buttoned" look when unbuttoned without compromising on the accessibility. Why don't you try if this works for you?


Good idea! I will try it. Will the sides slowly become wider throughout the day if u don’t button it?


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Good idea! I will try it. Will the sides slowly become wider throughout the day if u don’t button it?



No, they don’t


----------



## viewwing

SmokieDragon said:


> No, they don’t


Then it will surely be my fav way to wear it!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Yes! Full report pls...


So, I wore it out for a good 5 hours today. Constant need to pull out the phone to scan in and out of shops, malls etc (contact tracing). Also, reaching in for my wallet and transport pass. It is not possible to retrieve my long card wallet and transport pass with the bamboo clasp fastened. What I do is I leave the clasp hanging in the bag, so that I have easy access to my things. The bag remains clasped at both sides of the bag. I actually prefer how secure it is when both sides are clasped and the leather on my Roseau is soft. It is very easy for me to put the bamboo clasp through the loop of the bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> So, I wore it out for a good 5 hours today. Constant need to pull out the phone to scan in and out of shops, malls etc (contact tracing). Also, reaching in for my wallet and transport pass. It is not possible to retrieve my long card wallet and transport pass with the bamboo clasp fastened. What I do is I leave the clasp hanging in the bag, so that I have easy access to my things. The bag remains clasped at both sides of the bag. I actually prefer how secure it is when both sides are clasped and the leather on my Roseau is soft. It is very easy for me to put the bamboo clasp through the loop of the bag.


Hmm..I wonder if different colored Roseaus feel different? My bag is definitely more on the stiff structured Side. It’s almost as stiff as my LV epi bags. maybe I need to just pry it open. I will try both your way of leaving it buttoned with unclasp bamboo As well as @SmokieDragon idwa of unbuttoning the sides. @SmokieDragon do u loop the bamboo clasp when the sides are unbuttoned?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> will try both your way


There is a possibility that different dyes feel differently. In the cuir line for instance, I always felt that the navy is so soft. I'm surprised that yours felt as stiff as LV Epi cos that to me, is very stiff. When I first took mine home, I found the bamboo hard to loop through and I thought oh well, it might soften with usage. Very surprised how easy it was to loop it through ytd. I can even do it with one hand.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> There is a possibility that different dyes feel differently. In the cuir line for instance, I always felt that the navy is so soft. I'm surprised that yours felt as stiff as LV Epi cos that to me, is very stiff. When I first took mine home, I found the bamboo hard to loop through and I thought oh well, it might soften with usage. Very surprised how easy it was to loop it through ytd. I can even do it with one hand.


Hmm...the bamboo piece is not hard for me to loop through, but I need both hands just Separating the opening to get my stuff out n my hand always rubs the top part when taking out my wallet. Maybe the opening is just too small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> I need both hands just Separating the opening to get my stuff out n my hand always rubs the top part when taking out my wallet


Oh? Hmmm, I just reach in and take my stuff. Don't need to separate the opening and I have very big hands (even bigger than my hubby's).


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Oh? Hmmm, I just reach in and take my stuff. Don't need to separate the opening and I have very big hands (even bigger than my hubby's).


Weird.its like we’re talking about different bags.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Weird.its like we’re talking about different bags.


Yah, I'm curious. Will have a feel of the pink when I next pop by to boutique.


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Hmm..I wonder if different colored Roseaus feel different? My bag is definitely more on the stiff structured Side. It’s almost as stiff as my LV epi bags. maybe I need to just pry it open. I will try both your way of leaving it buttoned with unclasp bamboo As well as @SmokieDragon idwa of unbuttoning the sides. @SmokieDragon do u loop the bamboo clasp when the sides are unbuttoned?



With my little XS, I do find it difficult to loop the bamboo clasp fully. So I loop half of that large bamboo clasp through and it stays secure and doesn't come undone at all


----------



## frenziedhandbag

@Lizzys Hope this helps to give an insight what fits in the XS top handle cuir bag. I have a portable phone charger, small umbrella, misc items (meds/plasters), tissues, hand sanitizer, LC 3D card holder, key holder and flat card wallet. The first pic is of the bag filled with all of the above. Also, mod shots of how the bag looks on the shoulder and cross body. For reference, I am 5"10.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> @Lizzys Hope this helps to give an insight what fits in the XS top handle cuir bag. I have a portable phone charger, small umbrella, misc items (meds/plasters), tissues, hand sanitizer, LC 3D card holder, key holder and flat card wallet. The first pic is of the bag filled with all of the above. Also, mod shots of how the bag looks on the shoulder and cross body. For reference, I am 5"10.


Woah! Will stuff spill out whenu dig for something at the bottoM?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Woah! Will stuff spill out whenu dig for something at the bottoM?


Nope. As the umbrella is right at the bottom, key pouch which has my transport pass is inside the zippered pocket, flat card wallet is standing at back of the bag. Everything else is standing up. Only tissues is at the very top. I try not to have things on top of one another so I don't have to play tetris to retrieve anything.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nope. As the umbrella is right at the bottom, key pouch which has my transport pass is inside the zippered pocket, flat card wallet is standing at back of the bag. Everything else is standing up. Only tissues is at the very top. I try not to have things on top of one another so I don't have to play tetris to retrieve anything.


Ya...I really hate that. i prefer to have some room for me to remove things easily. Anyway I think it looks very nice on you! Not too small...so not like a child’s bag. nice!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> i prefer to have some room for me to remove things easily.


Me too. I detest shuffling things around. Thank you! I went with my galfriend and she thought the bag is too small to fit anything much. It really is spacious though.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> @Lizzys Hope this helps to give an insight what fits in the XS top handle cuir bag. I have a portable phone charger, small umbrella, misc items (meds/plasters), tissues, hand sanitizer, LC 3D card holder, key holder and flat card wallet. The first pic is of the bag filled with all of the above. Also, mod shots of how the bag looks on the shoulder and cross body. For reference, I am 5"10.


Oh Wow! You got the pretty Nordic.  It looks great on you!  Thanks soooo much for showing what fits inside but I think I need to carry a little more than what you have.  I can't understand why there is so much of a size difference between the xs and the s.


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> Oh Wow! You got the pretty Nordic.  It looks great on you!  Thanks soooo much for showing what fits inside but I think I need to carry a little more than what you have.  I can't understand why there is so much of a size difference between the xs and the s.


hmmm...actually the small won’t look as big once u have your stuff in it. As long as you don’t stuff it full, it will slouch n look smaller. N it’s really light too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I can't understand why there is so much of a size difference


Nordic is really a pretty color. I agree with @viewwing that the Small is not really that big and it slouches nicely.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> Oh Wow!


I switched out to the small cuir in Brandy today so that I can see what fits for you. I never thought I can actually wear the new shoulder strap crossbody but it works and so comfortable with the wider strap. I had all of my essentials as above in the XS cuir and also added these so that you can have a feel of how it looks when worn; ribbed cardigan (quite thick), extra umbrella (that makes two!), stainless steel water bottle (450ml), LOQI reusable bag. I think I have room for either a pair of gloves or a thin scarf. I think it does not look that bulky with all these in.


----------



## Lizzys

frenziedhandbag said:


> I switched out to the small cuir in Brandy today so that I can see what fits for you. I never thought I can actually wear the new shoulder strap crossbody but it works and so comfortable with the wider strap. I had all of my essentials as above in the XS cuir and also added these so that you can have a feel of how it looks when worn; ribbed cardigan (quite thick), extra umbrella (that makes two!), stainless steel water bottle (450ml), LOQI reusable bag. I think I have room for either a pair of gloves or a thin scarf. I think it does not look that bulky with all these in.
> 
> View attachment 4909078
> 
> 
> View attachment 4909081


Thanks so much for posting this for me.   I think the brandy is such a pretty color and am surprised to see how nice it fit crossbody too.  I just got an invite for the presale but too bad I live too far away to go.  With being stuck at home so long, I would love to go on a road trip!


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> I switched out to the small cuir in Brandy today so that I can see what fits for you. I never thought I can actually wear the new shoulder strap crossbody but it works and so comfortable with the wider strap. I had all of my essentials as above in the XS cuir and also added these so that you can have a feel of how it looks when worn; ribbed cardigan (quite thick), extra umbrella (that makes two!), stainless steel water bottle (450ml), LOQI reusable bag. I think I have room for either a pair of gloves or a thin scarf. I think it does not look that bulky with all these in.


brandy seems to be a very popular color. They just brought it back in the Roseau box. Is it more brown or red?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> too bad I live too far away to go


You are most welcome. I understand the frustration of not being able to try on in person. Sometimes, I love the look of something online and yet when I receive it, it is underwhelming. Do you have a return policy that you can fall back on? I think the Nordic is really a nice color, LC does not make this sort of blue in the cuir line often.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> brandy seems to be a very popular color. They just brought it back in the Roseau box. Is it more brown or red?


For my cuir, I find it in just the right mix of brown and red. It is not too red and yet not too brown either. LC makes burgundy hues often, in varying hues.


----------



## Purseloco

I switched from a black Lesportsac medium travel tote to a Longchamp black large Le plague today; here is what is inside.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Transferred the contents of my regular french wallet and two card cases into this Foulonne coin purse and been using it as a wallet. I did have the cards I use regularly in the Foulonne six slots card case and have it alongside my cash. One zippered compartment has three card slots already so you don't really need the six slots card case. I just like a bit of organisation. The other zippered compartment houses all the loyalty cards and mall vouchers. I am really enjoying this compact wallet style, simply because all my cards and cash are in one place. I no longer have to go through two card cases to find a loyalty card or voucher.


@viewwing what I store in mine.


----------



## Lizzys

I debated between the XS top handle and the Small Cuir.  The small looked too big and the XS looked too small. @frenziedhandbag was so kind to show me the 2 sizes and I had other help here to make my decision. I finally decided to get the XS. When I opened the box I thought wow this bag is too small! I proceeded to stuff it and I was amazed at how much it holds! I could probably add a little something else too. I know I will probably add another color in this size for sure!


----------



## viewwing

Lizzys said:


> I debated between the XS top handle and the Small Cuir.  The small looked too big and the XS looked too small. @frenziedhandbag was so kind to show me the 2 sizes and I had other help here to make my decision. I finally decided to get the XS. When I opened the box I thought wow this bag is too small! I proceeded to stuff it and I was amazed at how much it holds! I could probably add a little something else too. I know I will probably add another color in this size for sure!


Wow that’s a lot of stuff! what do u put inside that little kiragami pouch? It’s so cute but I can’t find a way to use it.


----------



## Lizzys

viewwing said:


> Wow that’s a lot of stuff! what do u put inside that little kiragami pouch? It’s so cute but I can’t find a way to use it.


I use it for extra cards. I must confess I haven’t used the larger sizes yet


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Lizzys said:


> I know I will probably add another color in this size for sure!


Oh wow! I'm amazed that you can fit a LV Toiletries case within and all else as well. So much! It truly is a deceptive size. Glad it is working so well for you.


----------



## l.ch.

Chrisenvouge88 said:


> My  mini  cuir, it fits  so  much  and  I still  got some wiggle room
> View attachment 4649962
> View attachment 4649963


Hi there! Is this the xs size?


----------



## mintybanana

frenziedhandbag said:


> Nope. As the umbrella is right at the bottom, key pouch which has my transport pass is inside the zippered pocket, flat card wallet is standing at back of the bag. Everything else is standing up. Only tissues is at the very top. I try not to have things on top of one another so I don't have to play tetris to retrieve anything.


how do you find the key pouch? I want one so bad but im nervous about not being able to use it in my small bags. plus i have such a hard time finding other people who have it but also take transit. whats been your experience with it?


----------



## viewwing

Double coin pouch Fits right in a xs cuir


----------



## SmokieDragon

viewwing said:


> Double coin pouch Fits right in a xs cuir



Yeah, I know hehe


----------



## frenziedhandbag

mintybanana said:


> how do you find the key pouch? I want one so bad but im nervous about not being able to use it in my small bags. plus i have such a hard time finding other people who have it but also take transit. whats been your experience with it?


It's wonderful. Compact and so useful. I've been using it for years.


----------



## mintybanana

frenziedhandbag said:


> It's wonderful. Compact and so useful. I've been using it for years.


Well there goes my money! Thank you for replying


----------



## missconvy

I’m really liking using my pochette Métis samorga. Can fit a water bottle also.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SS21. Khaki mini cuir crossbody. It fits all my essentials!


----------



## SmokieDragon

frenziedhandbag said:


> SS21. Khaki mini cuir crossbody. It fits all my essentials!



Lovely! This really is the best little bag! Welcome back to the MCC Club


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SmokieDragon said:


> Lovely! This really is the best little bag! Welcome back to the MCC Club


Indeed! It really feels good to join the MCC club again. Love this mighty workhorse of a small bag.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> SS21. Khaki mini cuir crossbody. It fits all my essentials!


So easy to use huh? I rotate mine regularly And even use it as a catch all in my bigger totes With the strap removed.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> So easy to use huh? I rotate mine regularly And even use it as a catch all in my bigger totes With the strap removed.


It's splendid. I used to own two, one in black and one in vermillion. Smart thinking to remove the strap, the strap won't be in the way then.


----------



## liliasla

Lizzys said:


> I debated between the XS top handle and the Small Cuir.  The small looked too big and the XS looked too small. @frenziedhandbag was so kind to show me the 2 sizes and I had other help here to make my decision. I finally decided to get the XS. When I opened the box I thought wow this bag is too small! I proceeded to stuff it and I was amazed at how much it holds! I could probably add a little something else too. I know I will probably add another color in this size for sure!



Wow how can it fit so much!?  Amazing!


----------



## missconvy

Just got the xs doudoune. Really liking it.


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Just got the xs doudoune. Really liking it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5279295
> View attachment 5279296


I also use a LV mini pochette, it makes switching bags easy and keeps my stuff organized.  I love that little felt pouch for the lipstick. keeps it in place and easily accessible. Thanks for showing!!!


----------



## missconvy

MeepMeep67 said:


> I also use a LV mini pochette, it makes switching bags easy and keeps my stuff organized.  I love that little felt pouch for the lipstick. keeps it in place and easily accessible. Thanks for showing!!!


Thank you! I also have a samorga organizer for the mini pochette that is quite handy as an organizer in smaller bags. Too big for this one tho.


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Thank you! I also have a samorga organizer for the mini pochette that is quite handy as an organizer in smaller bags. Too big for this one tho.


Ill get the MP organizer too!  Please can I ask what the lips stick one is called so I can find it.


----------



## missconvy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Ill get the MP organizer too!  Please can I ask what the lips stick one is called so I can find it.


Of course. It’s called the liptrio. They also have a lipgloss trio which is longer. I might suggest getting the MP one in the 1.2mm felt. They released that after I got mine and I kind of wish I had that one.


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Of course. It’s called the liptrio. They also have a lipgloss trio which is longer. I might suggest getting the MP one in the 1.2mm felt. They released that after I got mine and I kind of wish I had that one.


Thank you so much for all the info! its great


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Le Pliage City top handle pouch in terracotta. SS22. Fits everything and my Samsung phone.


----------



## Purseloco

I have so much "stuff," another word for necessary junk in my grey large Le Pliage tote, I would not have enough room to display it all. I want a navy blue Le Pliage now. I use Le Pliage for work as an educator, every day, all day, and travel. I can't get over how wonderful these bags are. Functional, lightweight, and stylish at the same time, you can't beat that. I love the new two-pocket design.


----------



## redge_grey

Sharing what’s inside my SSH☺️


----------



## frenziedhandbag

redge_grey said:


> Sharing what’s inside my SSH☺


Love the SSH. It fits so much!


----------



## redge_grey

frenziedhandbag said:


> Love the SSH. It fits so much!


It’s now my favorite le pliage size. I wish longchamp will design a bag with the same size as SSH but with strap. Small NEO seems bigger while i find the XS too small. SSH is the best size for me.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

redge_grey said:


> SSH is the best size for me.


I agree with you. SSH is indeed the perfect size. Not too big nor too small.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> SS21. Khaki mini cuir crossbody. It fits all my essentials!


@Indiana  There you go, pics are in the original post.


----------



## missconvy

Xs filet


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Xs filet
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5374228
> View attachment 5374229


I love the color! and its so cute! Im still on the fence of purchasing one because the strap is short for crossbody from the reviews that im reading.  How do you like it?  Your Effiel tower picture is beautiful


----------



## missconvy

Thank you, I just got both this week   The strap is quite short and there isn’t really a good way to get around this, besides hand held or shoulder. Although I did see a pic of someone wearing it like a necklace. I like the bag crossbody but I don’t mind a shorter crossbody. I’m loving the bag so far but I mainly bought it for our trip to France next month. Seems like a great summer travel bag to me (I think I’ll put a dust bag with a drawstring in it for our trip).


MeepMeep67 said:


> I love the color! and its so cute! Im still on the fence of purchasing one because the strap is short for crossbody from the reviews that im reading.  How do you like it?  Your Effiel tower picture is beautiful


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Thank you, I just got both this week   The strap is quite short and there isn’t really a good way to get around this, besides hand held or shoulder. Although I did see a pic of someone wearing it like a necklace. I like the bag crossbody but I don’t mind a shorter crossbody. I’m loving the bag so far but I mainly bought it for our trip to France next month. Seems like a great summer travel bag to me (I think I’ll put a dust bag with a drawstring in it for our trip).


Thank you for the info.  I was totally thinking of it for our trip next month too.  We arent making it to France this time, but London, Ireland and Amsterdam.  I saw the larger Filt in " Emily in Paris" it was so exciting to see on TV! I have 2 of the larger ones.  Have a wonderful trip!!


----------



## missconvy

MeepMeep67 said:


> Thank you for the info.  I was totally thinking of it for our trip next month too.  We arent making it to France this time, but London, Ireland and Amsterdam.  I saw the larger Filt in " Emily in Paris" it was so exciting to see on TV! I have 2 of the larger ones.  Have a wonderful trip!!


Oh that’s awesome. Have a great time on your trip! What colors do you have in the larger size? Do you use a scarf on the inside? I bought a square scarf (29”) and it was too much for the xs size.


----------



## MeepMeep67

missconvy said:


> Oh that’s awesome. Have a great time on your trip! What colors do you have in the larger size? Do you use a scarf on the inside? I bought a square scarf (29”) and it was too much for the xs size.


I have the blush and the orange.  I use them as totes for stuff so I havent needed to line them.  The big ones hold a ton of stuff!


----------



## lilchoconut

XS le pliage filet ❤️
The Kipling creative pouch helps keep my smaller items organized. And helps keep the bag more structured. 
The last photo is without the organizer


----------



## frenziedhandbag

frenziedhandbag said:


> Inside small Roseau in Natural.
> @viewwing hope this helps.
> Contains the following and still has room on top:
> -mini umbrella
> -LC coin purse in amethyst (using it as a wallet)
> -key pouch
> -hand sanitizer
> -phone charger and misc items
> -LOQI packable shopping bag
> -tissues
> 
> View attachment 4837919
> 
> 
> View attachment 4837924


@liliasla  Hope this helps.


----------



## liliasla

frenziedhandbag said:


> @liliasla  Hope this helps.



Yes it does, thank you!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

liliasla said:


> Yes it does, thank you!


My pleasure to share.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

SS22 
LP Saint Tropez in orange.
Despite looking small, it is actually very spacious, fits a lot and still had room to spare.


----------



## Esquared72

Here’s what’s currently in my SSH:


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Esquared72 said:


> Here’s what’s currently in my SSH:


That is a LOT. Wow!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Re-Play shoulder bag. FW22.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Foulonne WOC in saffron. FW22. For sharing purposes, WOC can house my Foulonne six card holder, a Foulonne card pouch, tissues, phone. There is still ample space for a lip balm, small hand sanitizer. There is also a slot at the front of the bag for misc receipts.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

FW22 RePlay Belt Bag (red lacquer/cobalt). Fits my card wallet, spare mask, wet wipes, key pouch, lip balm, tissues and phone.


----------



## Selenet

Fits my passport (I don’t have any other form of an ID), keys, cardholder and head phones.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Burgundy Mademoiselle WOC. FW2020. It fits a spare mask, lip balm, key pouch, a pack of tissues, mall vouchers, cash, coins, cards and phone.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> Burgundy Mademoiselle WOC. FW2020. It fits a spare mask, lip balm, key pouch, a pack of tissues, mall vouchers, cash, coins, cards and phone.
> 
> View attachment 5595969
> 
> 
> View attachment 5595970


I wanted to get this too! But decided against it after noticing I don’t use my pink one enough. But the gold hardware n that cognac play so well together! Love!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> But the gold hardware n that cognac play so well together! Love!


It does look like a deep brown, doesn't it? When I received it, I was quite surprised. It is from FW 2020 so I guess I had forgotten how this color looks like. Given how roomy this WOC is, I think it will come to good use. In terms of essentials, it fits all that I carry.


----------



## viewwing

frenziedhandbag said:


> It does look like a deep brown, doesn't it? When I received it, I was quite surprised. It is from FW 2020 so I guess I had forgotten how this color looks like. Given how roomy this WOC is, I think it will come to good use. In terms of essentials, it fits all that I carry.


Omg! I totally thought it was cognac! But burgundy is even better! It’s such a rich rich color!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

viewwing said:


> Omg! I totally thought it was cognac! But burgundy is even better! It’s such a rich rich color!


I love the cognac too but am very happy with this burgundy. The rich hue makes a nice dinner bag as well.


----------



## MeepMeep67

Love this bag!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Love this bag!!


I love mine too. Really packs a lot.


----------



## escamillo

New style Le Pliage Cuir backpack with LC cosmetics case (packed with lip products, fragrance, mints, hair ties, meds, etc.), coin purse (used as a key pouch) and cardholder. It’s smaller than the small Cuir. But plenty of room left for my phone plus a small water bottle, Kindle, book, or snack.



Le Pliage Green document folder hauling my laptop and a large hardcover coffee table book that I’m taking into the office. It’s heavy but weight is well distributed, and the flat handle is comfy. Very impressed with the capacity.


----------



## Ghettoe

frenziedhandbag said:


> Re-Play shoulder bag. FW22.
> 
> View attachment 5573214
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573215
> 
> 
> View attachment 5573216



Going to blame you because I literally walked to bloomingdales after seeing this bag and bought it. It's exactly what I've been looking for. Also, is that an umbrella? If it is, what brand?


----------



## Ghettoe

frenziedhandbag said:


> SS22
> LP Saint Tropez in orange.
> Despite looking small, it is actually very spacious, fits a lot and still had room to spare.
> 
> View attachment 5406337
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406338
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406339
> 
> 
> View attachment 5406340


What brand is your umbrella? I've been searching high and low for a compact umbrella that is that size.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> New style Le Pliage Cuir backpack


Love seeing what the backpack fits. Really lots and such a lovely sight to see everything else color coordinated. So neat and tidy too. Thank you for sharing an idea of what fits in each of your LC goodie. That will help members to have an idea with organisation too.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Ghettoe said:


> Going to blame you because I literally walked to bloomingdales after seeing this bag and bought it. It's exactly what I've been looking for. Also, is that an umbrella? If it is, what brand?


Yay to being bag twins! I have this bag in the doorway and use it as a grab and go bag. Very handy and versatile bag. I hope you will like it as much. That is indeed an umbrella. The umbrella's brand is MK (a Japanese brand). You can try searching for it. I used to have compact umbrellas from another brand and after comparing the two, I actually prefer this brand; Blacklemon. The latter is easier to keep after opening and lasted me a long time too. Both brands are lightweight and has UV protection coating. It is just that MK requires some patience to fold for keeping. I just bought MK this year so I cannot attest to how lasting it is. Blacklemon lasted for around eight years. Hope this helps and you can find them.


----------



## KikiStLoy

Le Pliage in cognac, stuffed to the max for my trip to Italy _- _
inside:
Longchamp le Foulonne crossbody in caramel 
Chanel WOC
Burberry quilted jacket
ipad
liquids bag
passport

Le Pliage is a total workhorse, love this new one with the two inside pockets!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KikiStLoy said:


> Le Pliage is a total workhorse, love this new one with the two inside pockets!


+1 with you on LP being a workhorse for travel. Love your cognac LP. Have a safe trip and enjoy yourself!


----------



## KikiStLoy

frenziedhandbag said:


> +1 with you on LP being a workhorse for travel. Love your cognac LP. Have a safe trip and enjoy yourself!


Thank you Frenzied Handbag, your positive comments on the Le Foulonne line most definitely influenced my purchase of the crossbody a year ago!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KikiStLoy said:


> Thank you Frenzied Handbag, your positive comments on the Le Foulonne line most definitely influenced my purchase of the crossbody a year ago!


Glad to be of help! I hope you are still liking your Foulonne? I love bringing my Foulonne for travel. It's so fuss free and the water resistant treatment makes it even better.


----------



## KikiStLoy

I love my Foulonne, as you say, completely fuss free, looks great, don’t have to worry about it, and it’s so light too, so great for travel. If I didn’t have too many bags already, I’d  be very tempted to get the same bag in grey!


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> New style Le Pliage Cuir backpack with LC cosmetics case (packed with lip products, fragrance, mints, hair ties, meds, etc.), coin purse (used as a key pouch) and cardholder. It’s smaller than the small Cuir. But plenty of room left for my phone plus a small water bottle, Kindle, book, or snack.
> View attachment 5610205
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Green document folder hauling my laptop and a large hardcover coffee table book that I’m taking into the office. It’s heavy but weight is well distributed, and the flat handle is comfy. Very impressed with the capacity.
> View attachment 5610206


Your backpack is beautiful!! I also love the matching bags inside!


KikiStLoy said:


> Le Pliage in cognac, stuffed to the max for my trip to Italy _- _
> inside:
> Longchamp le Foulonne crossbody in caramel
> Chanel WOC
> Burberry quilted jacket
> ipad
> liquids bag
> passport
> 
> Le Pliage is a total workhorse, love this new one with the two inside pockets!
> 
> View attachment 5610659


Enjoy your trip to Italy! Im so jelly!! looking foward to seeing action shots in Italy with the Le Foulonne !!!!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KikiStLoy said:


> If I didn’t have too many bags already, I’d  be very tempted to get the same bag in grey!


I'm happy to hear you love your Foulonne. PF is a great place to share user experiences and I hope you can pop by more often to share your experience too. Love seeing how other members use their LCs. Your cognac LP is so enabling. I love the rich hue! Another LC leather line that I am enjoying is Roseau, particularly the Roseau Essential line. The leather is thick, supple and yet lightweight + pliable. Another leather that I think is also fuss free and great for travel.


----------



## KikiStLoy

frenziedhandbag said:


> I'm happy to hear you love your Foulonne. PF is a great place to share user experiences and I hope you can pop by more often to share your experience too. Love seeing how other members use their LCs. Your cognac LP is so enabling. I love the rich hue! Another LC leather line that I am enjoying is Roseau, particularly the Roseau Essential line. The leather is thick, supple and yet lightweight + pliable. Another leather that I think is also fuss free and great for travel.


I love the Roseau line, some of the Longchamp lines go a little too far for my taste in adding too many details, but the Roseau is beautiful, great hardworking but supple leather, and the bamboo clasp is a simple yet luxurious detail. I have a massive Roseau tote in grey, great work bag!


----------



## KikiStLoy

escamillo said:


> New style Le Pliage Cuir backpack with LC cosmetics case (packed with lip products, fragrance, mints, hair ties, meds, etc.), coin purse (used as a key pouch) and cardholder. It’s smaller than the small Cuir. But plenty of room left for my phone plus a small water bottle, Kindle, book, or snack.
> View attachment 5610205
> 
> 
> Le Pliage Green document folder hauling my laptop and a large hardcover coffee table book that I’m taking into the office. It’s heavy but weight is well distributed, and the flat handle is comfy. Very impressed with the capacity.
> View attachment 5610206


Love all those pretty raspberry pink bags and accessories Escamillo!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

KikiStLoy said:


> I have a massive Roseau tote in grey, great work bag!


Gorgeous Roseau bag. This is quite generous in size. I have the north south version which is smaller and wonderful as a daily tote.


----------



## MeepMeep67

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Roseau bag. This is quite generous in size. I have the north south version which is smaller and wonderful as a daily tote.
> 
> View attachment 5611431


Beautiful!!


----------



## KikiStLoy

frenziedhandbag said:


> Gorgeous Roseau bag. This is quite generous in size. I have the north south version which is smaller and wonderful as a daily tote.
> 
> View attachment 5611431


That’s gorgeous Frenzied!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> Beautiful!!





KikiStLoy said:


> That’s gorgeous Frenzied!


Thank you ladies! Sadly, I'm not using it enough. I don't carry much these days and this bag is very generous for my needs. I use my Issey Miyake Bao Bao tote more. Will look to rehome this gorgeous Roseau tote instead.


----------



## escamillo

LLH > SLH because you never know when you’ll need to haul some beverages. Fortunately for mine, we had a very short trip.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> LLH > SLH because you never know when you’ll need to haul some beverages.


You put your LLH to good use!


----------



## MeepMeep67

escamillo said:


> LLH > SLH because you never know when you’ll need to haul some beverages. Fortunately for mine, we had a very short trip.
> View attachment 5647172
> 
> View attachment 5647173
> 
> View attachment 5647174


Always prepared when carrying a Longchamp!!!


----------



## seidokat

lilchoconut said:


> XS le pliage filet ❤️
> The Kipling creative pouch helps keep my smaller items organized.


Hi, just wanted to know which size your Kipling creativity pouch is? Is it the L or the XL? This is a great idea to keep smaller items from falling out of the mesh.


----------



## lilchoconut

seidokat said:


> Hi, just wanted to know which size your Kipling creativity pouch is? Is it the L or the XL? This is a great idea to keep smaller items from falling out of the mesh.


It's the large. Not the XL.


----------



## seidokat

lilchoconut said:


> It's the large. Not the XL.


Thanks!


----------



## escamillo

Cuir-ception


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Cuir-ception


I love your caption. So apt for this small but mighty bag.


----------



## paula3boys

escamillo said:


> Cuir-ception
> View attachment 5665334
> 
> View attachment 5665335
> 
> View attachment 5665336


Is that burgundy?


----------



## frenziedhandbag

Amazone XS in beige and my Foulonne SLG buddies.


----------



## escamillo

paula3boys said:


> Is that burgundy?


Yes it is.


----------



## escamillo

frenziedhandbag said:


> Amazone XS in beige and my Foulonne SLG buddies.
> 
> View attachment 5665707


Love this color palette!


----------



## frenziedhandbag

escamillo said:


> Love this color palette!


You are too kind. It's a messy mix of colors.   Nothing matches.


----------



## windnocturne

escamillo said:


> Yes it is.


High five! Bag twin here!


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> High five! Bag twin here!


Yayy! I love it. Couldn’t resist stocking up on more burgundy


----------



## janbug27

Here is my Cuir XS in turtledove with the covid tests that work is handing out because numbers are spiking again. I guess I should’ve brought a bigger Longchamp today as there is also a Foulonne card holder, hand sanitizer, pen, car key and house keys, and a couple of lipsticks in there. Don’t worry, I took the tests out of the bag once I got to my car.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

janbug27 said:


> Here is my Cuir XS in turtledove


Bag twins with you. Loving this turtledove, great neutral.


----------



## MeepMeep67

janbug27 said:


> Here is my Cuir XS in turtledove with the covid tests that work is handing out because numbers are spiking again. I guess I should’ve brought a bigger Longchamp today as there is also a Foulonne card holder, hand sanitizer, pen, car key and house keys, and a couple of lipsticks in there. Don’t worry, I took the tests out of the bag once I got to my car.
> 
> View attachment 5666349


such a great picture! What a great employer!

Covid is spiking again. I know several older people with it. Terrible, they have been very careful. Its so contagious


----------



## lilchoconut

Discovered there is a longchamp outlet in the Toronto premium outlets now! Bought two new lovely accessories.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

lilchoconut said:


> Discovered there is a longchamp outlet in the Toronto premium outlets now! Bought two new lovely accessories.


I'm so amazed with how much each fits. Lovely colors as well.


----------



## paula3boys

lilchoconut said:


> Discovered there is a longchamp outlet in the Toronto premium outlets now! Bought two new lovely accessories.
> 
> View attachment 5671411
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671412
> 
> 
> View attachment 5671413


What is the triple zip pouch?


----------



## lilchoconut

paula3boys said:


> What is the triple zip pouch?


It's a coin pouch from a Montreal based retailer. M0851






						m0851 | Sacs, accessoires et manteaux en cuir
					

Entreprise montréalaise, m0851 conçoit et fabrique une vaste gamme de sacs, accessoires, vestes de cuir et vêtements d'extérieur. m0851 utilise des matériaux bruts hauts de gamme, pour s'assurer d'offrir une collection au design et à l'esthétique à la fois épurée et fonctionnelle !




					www.m0851.com
				




But it looks like this particular model is discontinued. It fits a lot. All my cards in the big compartment, my cash in the middle and my spare keys in the small one. 

It's meant for multicurrency for travel


----------



## seton

LP blush


----------



## Lizzys

seton said:


> LP blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676041


Such a sharp combination! Nice to see you.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> LP blush


I so miss seeing how you match your SLGs and bags. Please indulge us more often. Blush looks gorgeous!


----------



## escamillo

seton said:


> LP blush


love the SLG theme! Too cute and perfectly coordinated with your bag


----------



## MeepMeep67

seton said:


> LP blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5676041


Its great to see you. Your accessorizing is fantastic  The blush with the catogram looks so nice (I love the catogram, I wish I had gotten more! We are ZCP twins, and I got the speedy) cute card holder and I love bandeau with the horses. Have a wonderful Christmas!


----------



## seton

Hello all. It's great to see everyone is still around 

Frenzied is the reason i stopped by. I've been hanging around YouTube more the last few years and i recognized Frenzieds Game On bag with its new owner, who is a YouTuber. Frenzied has unmistakable taste.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Hello all. It's great to see everyone is still around


I did rehome that Game On bag as it had gotten too big for me but did not know that it went to a youtuber. You are too kind @seton All of us here miss seeing your posts. You style so well!


----------



## seton

frenziedhandbag said:


> I did rehome that Game On bag as it had gotten too big for me but did not know that it went to a youtuber. You are too kind @seton All of us here miss seeing your posts. You style so well!


Lmk if you want the link to the youtuber. I am also friends with a new YouTuber who has a big LC collection and we are planning on doing a collaboration on our love of the foulonne CP


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> Lmk if you want the link to the youtuber. I am also friends with a new YouTuber who has a big LC collection and we are planning on doing a collaboration on our love of the foulonne CP


I will love the link if you don't mind sharing. I did a search but cannot find the video. It will be awesome to watch your collaboration video too.


----------



## seton

the Game On Youtuber first showed off her new bag in her collex video. Timestamped.



She seems lovely.
Dunno if I am allowed to link to my own channel so I am gonna link to my future collaborator instead as she has the best Longchamp focused channel:



			https://www.youtube.com/@bagspassionate


----------



## windnocturne

seton said:


> the Game On Youtuber first showed off her new bag in her collex video. Timestamped.
> 
> 
> 
> She seems lovely.
> Dunno if I am allowed to link to my own channel so I am gonna link to my future collaborator instead as she has the best Longchamp focused channel:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/@bagspassionate



Bags passionate! I love watching her channel.


----------



## escamillo

windnocturne said:


> Bags passionate! I love watching her channel.


Same! She has an amazing LC collection.


----------



## frenziedhandbag

seton said:


> the Game On Youtuber first showed off her new bag in her collex video. Timestamped.


Wow! Thank you for sharing the link. That's indeed the Game On bag I rehomed. I removed the "Yes" on the bag clip thus I can recognise it, along with the other two bag clips. I'll be watching out for your collaboration video. Will love to subscribe to your channel too!


----------



## MeepMeep67

My rainy day bag, and has more room !


----------



## frenziedhandbag

MeepMeep67 said:


> My rainy day bag, and has more room !


Wow! That's quite a lot that goes into this little bag.


----------



## viewwing

MeepMeep67 said:


> My rainy day bag, and has more room !
> 
> View attachment 5679710
> View attachment 5679711
> View attachment 5679712


I’ve not tried my mini pochette in my mini cuir before. I now know it will fit! Thanks! Will use it as sort of a filing compartment inside.


----------

